# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick > Index Number of Character Appearances VII - To Absent Friends

## Emanick

*Updated through 1267*Blackwing, Demon-Roaches, Greyview, Monster in the Darkness, Oona, Quinton, Redcloak, Xykon
*Be sure to read the FAQ*
*Protagonists:*
 :Roy: Roy Greenhilt (678+185+111)
 :Elan: Elan the Bard (610+164+83)
 :Haley: Haley Starshine (604+180+83)
 :Belkar: Belkar Bitterleaf (553+159+63)
 :Durkon: Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (528+129+71)
Vaarsuvius (488+126+52)

*Major Characters*
_(60 and more appearances but fewer than Protagonists)_
Mr. Scruffy (218+38+26)
Blackwing (182+23+23)
 :Redcloak: Redcloak (130+103+21)
 :Xykon: Xykon (119+100+20)
 :Nale: Nale (117+30+12)
_"Durkon"_ *** (107+5+22)
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (96+2+15)
General Tarquin (93+18+16)
 :Mitd: Monster in the Darkness (85+37+10)
 :Sabine: Sabine (80+25+2)
Hinjo (79+71+20)
Celia (75+24+12)
 :Roach: Demon-Roaches (69+32+11)
 :Miko: Miko Miyazaki (69+36+12)
 :Thog: Thog (68+27+15)
O-Chul (63+93+13)
Beatrix _aka_ Bandana Secundus (61+2+9)
Lien (61+12+10)

*Secondary Characters*
_(30 through 59 appearances)_
Malack (59+4+3)
Zz'dtri (54+9+1)
Hilgya Firehelm (49+7+9)
Qarr (49+5+4)
Thor (47+8+11)
Lord Shojo (37+22+12)
Daigo Da- (36+3+5)
Sigdi Thundershield (34+1+9)
Eugene Greenhilt (33+34+4)
Andi _aka_ Andromeda (32+4)
Gontor Hammerfell (32+6)
Exarch of Hel (30+5)
Serini Toormuck (30+2+7)

*Supporting Characters*
_(20 through 29 appearances)_
Tsukiko (29+4+3)
Ian Starshine (28+4+2)
Kilkil (28+5+3)
Gannji (27+1+1)
Kudzu (27+8)
Kazumi Kato (26+3+5)
Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator (25+4)
Carol (25+5+4)
Crystal (25+21+7)
Enor (25+2+1)
Ho Thanh (24+3+2)
Kwesi (24+1+3)
Oona (24+4)
Banjo (23+17)
CotS Usher with Long Hair (23+7)
Felix (23+1+5)
Jirix (22+5)
Julia Greenhilt (22+2+2)
Greyview (21+2)
Laurin Shattersmith (21+1+5)
Therkla (21+27+2)
Empress of Blood (20+5+2)
Hel (20+1+6)
Loki (20+2+5)
Mateo (20+5)
Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair (20+4)

*Recurring Characters*
_(11 through 19 appearances)_
Cedrik (19+1+3)
CotS Usher with Sandy Hair (19+1+2)
Kraagor (19+3+2)
Lee (19+1+3)
Nero (19+1+3)
Niu (19+2+1)
Thirden (19+2+4)
Bozzok (18+7+2)
Roy's Archon (18+4)
Sunny (18+2)
Vampirized CotS Usher with Sandy Hair (18+1+1)
Ganonron (17+3)
High Priestess of Odin (17+1+5)
Jephton the Unholy (17+3)
Jones (17+9)
Logann Brightstone (17+2+1)
Yikyik (17+13)
Boot Wight (16+2)
Geoff (16+1)
 Hoskin (16+2)
Julio Scoundrél (16+11+5)
Soul-Muncher (16+4)
Odin (15+3+6)
Phil Rodriguez (15+8)
Windstriker (15+5+2)
*Wrecan* (15+1+7)
Girard Draketooth (14+3+4)
High Priestess Rubyrock (14+1+1)
Shirra Copperbottom (14+1+2)
Veldrina (14+1+2)
Yukyuk (14+2+1)
Daimyo Kubota (13+5+2)
Flumphs (13+2)
Frost Giantess with Axe and Tattoos (13+3)
High Priestess of Freya (13+1+1)
High Priestess of Sif (13+1+1)
Miron Shewdanker (13+1+2)
Silver (13+2)
Whisper (13)
Elan's Horse (12)
Kandro (12+3)
Leeky Windstaff (12+2)
Spiky the Barbed Devil (12+1)
Vampire Dwarf with Brown Beard (12+1)
Ancient Black Dragon (11+6+4)
Hank (11+9)
High Priestess of Frigg (11+2)
High Priest of Mani (11+1)
Pompey (11+4)
Samantha's Dad (11+1)
Shadowdancer (11+2)
Solt's Donkey (11)
Tinna (11)
Vaarsuvius' Horse (11)
Vampire Dwarf with Red Ponytail (11+3)
Zombie Dragon (11+6+5)

*Minor Characters*
_(5 through 10 appearances)_
*10.*  Amyth Brightstone (+1+1), Chief Cop of CPPD (+2+1), Durkon's Pony (+3), Firuk Blackore (+2), "Frost Giant with Axe, Tattoo and Hair" (+2), High Priestess of Hoder (+1+2), High Priest of Balder (+1+1), High Priest of Freyr (+2), Inkyrius (+2+1), Isamu, Logann's Mother (+1), "Kaboom" Redaxe (+2), Oracle of the Sunken Valley (+3+2), Samantha, Vampire Dwarf with Blue Beard and Balding Head (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Gray Beard (+2), Vampire Dwarf with Purple Dress (+1)

*9.* Amun-Zora (+1), Belkar's Riding Dog (+3), CPPD Cop with red hair (+4+1), Evisceratus, Eye of Fear and Flame (+3), Giant Death Worm (+1), High Priest of Loki (+2), High Priest of Sunna (+3), Janna (+1), Mechane Crewman with eyepatch and pegleg (+4+1), Mechane Crewman with five o'clock shadow (+1+2), Pit Fiend (+1), Priestess of Hel with Short Hair (+1), Shirra's Sons (+1+1), Soon Kim (+3+4), The Snarl (+10+3), Thrym, Vampire Spirit with Blue Curly Hair

*8.* Brother Sandstone, chief grukgruk, Council of Elders Guard with Brown Beard, Council of Elders Reliefs (+1), Draketooth with Braided Hair, Eyepatched Resistance Leader (+1), General Chang (+1), High Priest of Heimdall (+2), Leeky's Trees, Little Whiskers (+2), Ozzie (+1), Representative of Southern Pantheon (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Ponytail and Cap (+1), Zz'dtri's Piscodaemon

*7.* Adolescent Black Dragon (+1), Argent (+1+1), Bandit with black skin, CPPD Cop with black skin (+1+1), Death Knight (+1), Dwarf Matriarch of Whiterock (+1), Gourntonk (+1), Grand Larcenist (+1+2), Haerta Bloodsoak (+1), Hieronymus Grubwiggler (+3+1), High Priestess of Skadi (+2), High Priest of Fenrir (+2), Hoskin's Wife (+1), Jenny (+10+2), Logann's Father (+1+1), Lord Speaker (+1), Razor (+1), Resistance Leader with top-knot (+1), Sara Greenhilt (+11+1), Second Level Bandit, Shirra's Husband (+1), Team Peregrine Commander, "Zit Boy"

*6.* Bag of Tricks Mouse, Bodyguard with Side Shave (+4), CPPD Woman Cop (+3+1), Dvalins Cleric (+1), Dwarf Defenders (+1), Dwarf Patriarch of Cobalt (+1), Dwarf Patriarch of Ironthumb (+1), Dwarf Patriarch with Brown Beard (+1), Funny Hat Bandit, Greysky Priest (+2), High Priestess of Hermod (+1), Light Guard Bandit, Pink-Haired Peregrine Team Member, Quippie (+1), Rogo, Sangwaan (+6+2), Sapphire Guardsman with Blue Beard  (+2), Sapphire Guardsman with Eyepatch (+1), shaman vurkle, Tarquin's Triceratops, Team Peregrine Lieutenant, Trigak, Vaarsuvius' Auburn-Haired Child (+1), Vaarsuvius' Green-Haired Child (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Green Beard and Bald Head (+2), Vampire Spirit with Red Ponytail (+1)

*5.* Azure City High Priest (+1), Bag of Tricks Beaver, Bodyguard with Kilt (+4), Captain Axe (+1), Clipboard Guard, CotS Usher with Brown Hair, CotS Usher with Morningstar, Council of Elders Guard with Black Beard, Council of Elders Guard with Grey Beard on Upstairs, CPPD Cop with blond hair (+1), crong, Dark Guard Bandit, Dark One (+11), DGS Aide-de-camp (+1), Dragon  (+5+1), Draketooth Unresurrected (+1), Draketooth with Bodice, Draketooth with Goatee, Draketooth with Ponytail, Draketooth with Purple Shirt, Dwarf Matriarch with Brown Hair (+1), Dwarf Matriarch with Gray Hair (+1), Dwarf Patriarch with Green Cap (+1), Dwarf Patriarch with Monocle (+1), Dwarf Patriarch of Stonebrow (+1), Dwarf Matriarch's Female Guard, Dwarf Matriarch's Male Guard, Elder Hobgoblin, Eyepatched Bandit, Frost Giant Cleric with Tattoo, Frost Giantess Cleric, Heimdall (+1+4), High Priest of Tyr (+1), High Priest of Vafthrudnir (+1+2), Hobgoblin General (+1+2), Horace Greenhilt (+1+3), Huecuva (+2), Jiaya (+2+2), Lancer (+1), Mechane Crewman with eyepatch and beard, Mustached Bandit, Roy's Deva (+1), Sapphire Guardsman with Bald Head (+1), Sapphire Guardsman with Balding Head (+1), Sapphire Guardsman with Blue Crewcut, Sapphire Guardsman with Do-Ragged Clothes (+1), Sapphire Guardsman with Goggles (+1+1), Sapphire Guardswoman from "Road to Adventure" (+1), Sapphire Guardswoman with Crewcut (+1), Silicon Elemental, Tarquin's Pteranodon, Tiamat (+2), Vampire Dwarf with Blue Beard and Bald Head (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Blue Shirt and Beard (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Green Short Hair (+1), Vampire Sandstone, Yokyok (+1)

----------


## Emanick

*Tertiary Characters*
_(3 through 4 appearances)_
*4.* Azurite Wizard (+1), Bag of Tricks Badger, Brunchroom Barkeeper, Brunchroom Warlock, Casanova Bandit, Council of Elders Guard with Blue Beard, Council of Elders Guard with Grey Beard on Stairs, Council of Elders Guard with Yellow Beard Downstairs, Dirt Farmer's Wife (+3), Dorukan (+10+3), Durkon's Cousin's Brother-in-law's Niece's Fiancé, Draketooth Genealogy (+1), Draketooth Progenitor Dragon (+1), Draketooth with Belt, Dwarf Defender with Black Beard, Dwarf Defender with Black Skin, Dwarf Matriarch of Irongoblet (+1),  Dwarf Patriarch with Gray Beard and Shirt (+1), Eighth Level Greysky Rogue (+2), Elan's Mother (+6+1), Eric Greenhilt, Fiendish Mammoth (+1), Frost Giant Cleric with Axe, Frost Giantess with Bow-and-Arrow, Giro (+1+1), Gladiator Warden, Goblin Teen with Braces, Grey-haired Sorcerer, High Priestess of Hel, High Priestess of Iounn, High Priestess of Sigrun, High Priest Hurak (+4), High Priest of Thrym, Hobgoblin Granary Browncloak (+1), Hobgoblin Priest with Orange Symbol, Kitty, Kubota's Samurai (+1), Lirian (+18+1), Marduk (+3+1), Mimi (+1), Monkey (+3), Mr. Dragon (+1+1), mungu, Old Blind Pete (+2), Priestess of Thor (+1), Quinton (+1), Reddish Lizardfolk Gladiator, Rock Elementals, Sapphire Guardsman with Black Hair, Sapphire Guardsman with Grey Cloak, Sapphire Guardsman with Purple Spiky Hair (+1), Sapphire Guardsman with White Helmet (+1), Sapphire Guardsman with Wingfoot, Sapphire Guardswoman with Purple Hair (+1), Sapphire Guardswoman with Teal Hair (+1), Short-Haired Bandit Girl, Sir Scraggly, Skeletal Steed (+1), Team Peregrine Wizard, Ted (see FAQ), Turban-Wearing Caster (+1), Unshaven Gladiator, Vaarsuvius' Green Bird, Vampire Dwarf with Blue Bob Haircut (+2), Vampire Dwarf with Brown Ponytail (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Green Beard and Hair (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Green Bun (+2), Vampire Dwarf with Green Messy Hair (+2), Vampire Dwarf with Green Shirt (+1), Weaker Gladiator, Weasel-Eating Ogres, Yor (+2), Yunji (+2+1)

*3.* Acolyte of Hoder with Ponytail, Armored Midriff-baring Sapphire Guardswoman, Azure City Noble with beard (+1), Azure City Noblewoman, Azure City priest with black hair, Azure City priest with blue beard, Bag of Tricks Cat, Balcony Guard, Bald Bearded Sapphire Guardsman, Balding Orc, Bearded Gladiator, Belkar's Dinosaur cover (+2), Big Green Bird at Air Sigil, Blond Bandit Guy, Blonde Bandit Girl, Blond Gladiator, Bloodfeast's Rider (+1), Blue-cloaked Sapphire Guardsman, Blue-haired Sapphire Sorcerer, Blue Spike Haired Sapphire Guardsman, Bodyguard Dwarf, Bodyguard Half-Orc (+1), Bodyguard with Knight Helmet (+1), Brunchroom Monk, Brunchroom Soulknife, Bugbear with Crown of Horns, Captain of Empress of Blood, Chuck (+5+1), CotS Usher with shaved hair, Dark-Goggled Sapphire Guardsman, Demon-Roach Bookie, Dockside Hobgoblin Cleric, Dragon Fought By Kraagor, Draketooth by Entrance, Draketooth Comedian, Durkon's Deva (+1), Dwarf Blacksmith, Dwarf Matriarch of Copperpot (+1), Dwarf Patriarch of Coalshoulder (+1), Elderly Slave, Elf Bandit, Enlarged Soldiers, EoB Lizardfolk Soldier in the Inn, Ereshkigal, Eyepatched Thief  (+1), Female Camel Drover, Fiendish Octopus, Flying Sapphire Sorceress, "Frost Giant with Axe, Tattoo and Beard" (+1), Frost Giant with Spangenhelm (+1), Goblin who killed Fruitpie, Goblinoid Spy (+1), gok, Goliath, Gortok the Destroyer, Green Flesh Golem (+2+1), Grey-Shirted Orc, Halfling Bandit, High Priest of Dvalin, High Priestess of Njord, Hobgoblin Cleric #2, Hobgoblin Experimenters, Hobgoblin Sewer Priest, Human Experiments, Ishtar (+1), Jacinda (+1+1), Janna's "Kid", Lizardfolk Judge, Lockpicking Thief (+5+3), Long-bearded Scarred Orc, Mind Flayer (+1), Mischief of Hel, Navy-haired Sapphire Guardsman, Nergal, Osmium Elemental (+1), Penelope, Pepe, Pineappled Wight, Point-Granting Wight, Purple Worm (+1), Red-Headed Thief (+1), Resistance Halberdier, Rooster (+5), Sir François (+5), Tan-loinclothed Orc, Tarquin's Brown Allosaurus, Tarquin's Brown Allosaurus' Rider, Teevo, Third Wight, Thor's Deva, Tiger (+3), Titanium Elemental (+1), Unarmored Midriff-baring Sapphire Guardswoman, Vaarsuvius' Blue Bird, Vaarsuvius' Yellow Bird, Vampire Dwarf with Blue Cap (+1), Vampirized CotS Usher with Brown Hair, Viking-helmed Sapphire Guardsman, Watchtower Guard, Zeus (+1)

*Incidental Characters*
_(2 appearances)_
*2.* Aarindarius (+2), Acid-Born Shark (+1), Acolyte of Hoder with Clockwork Leg, Acolyte of Hoder with Goatee, 'Agree' Monodrone, Amun-Zora's Jailer, Arena Guards with Manual, Ares, Azurite Archmage, Azurite Assistant Cleric, Azurite Chef, Azurite Dentist, Azurite Priestess (+1), Azurite Priest with mustache, Azurite Sailor (+4), Azurite Swordsmith (+1+1), Bag of Tricks Weasel, Banjo's Love Interest, Bearded Devil who slained, Belkar's Jailer, Belkar's Trial Guard, Bloodfeast's Guards, Bodyguard with Ponytail, Bodyguard with Viking Helmet, Brontosaurus, Brother Hiram, Bugbear Bugs, Camel Drover Elder, Camel Drover Father, Camel Drover's Son, Ceruleaus, Chang's Captain, Chaos Giraffes, Cherubim, Chlorine Elemental, Clipboard Guard's Assistant, CPPD Cop with brown hair, CotS Usher Dwarf, CotS Usher with balding head, CotS Usher with cap, CotS Usher with Cassock, CotS Usher with Goatee, CotS Usher with hood, Council of Elders Guard with Yellow Beard Upstairs (+1), Dark-Haired Council of Elders Guard by Blue Barrier (+1), Demeter, DGS Commander, DSG Driver, DGS Gunner, DGS Shooter, Doc of the Dead, 'Disagree' Monodrone, Dog (+5), Dracolisk, Dragons near barbecue sauce trap, Draketooth, Armored, Durkon's Grandfather (+1), Dwarf Defender with Brown Beard, Dwarf Defender with Brown Bun, Dwarf Defender with Green Shirt, Dwarf Defender with Red Beard, Dwarf Matriarch's Daughter, Dwarf Patriarch of Goldknee, Earth Sigil Guardian, Elderly Sapphire Guardswoman, EoB Human Soldier in the Inn, Executioner Bandit, Fellow Medium-Sized Paladin, Female Low-Level Cleric, Female Ogre, Female Resistance Cleric, Fenrir/Fenris, Fire ants, Fire Sigil Guardian, Flashbacked Scarabs, Fleeing Female Wedding Guest, Fleeing Male Wedding Guest, Franklin, Freya (+1), Frigg, Frost Giantess with Long Hair, Frost Giantess with Medium Hair, Frost Giantess with Ponytail, Frost Giant with Balding Head, Frost Giant with Pointed Helmet, Frost Giant with Upright Horns, Frost Giant with Upside-Down Horns, Garm, Giant Hellhound, Gladiatorial Spectators, Gladiator with red hair, Gnome Artificer, Goat (+3), Goblin Dan (+1), Goblin Teen with sneakers, Goliath Vampire, Green Hag, Guard Monster, Hades (+1), Head Cleric of Hoder, Hel's Guard, High Priest of Bragi, High Priest of Surtur, Hilgya's Brother, Hobgoblin Sewer Team, Hobgoblins of Shark tank, Hobgoblin Warrior from Strip #433 Panel 3, Hordlings, Horse  (+2), Hugin and Munin (+1), Hurak's Dwarf Tossers (+1), Hydra, Inkeeper of destroyed inn, Ivan, Jiminy (+1), Jiminy's Cat (+1), Julia's blue friend, Kidnapped dirt farmer (+2), Kidnapper, King of Somewhere, Lakaita Secundus, Latté, Light-Haired Council of Elders Guard by Blue Barrier, Lizardfolk Gladiator with brownish skin, Lizardfolk Gladiator with green skin, Male Resistance Cleric (+1), Mechane Crewman Elf (+1), Mechane Crewman with Goatee (+1), Mechane Crewman with Scar, Monsters in the Sack, Mijung, "Mr. Guard", Notseenicus, Oaka XXIII, Oil Steward, Old Man with Cryptic Musings, Oracle's Guards, Other Bandit Who Abducted Elan, Owlbear, Ox (+2), Palace Guard, Phylactery-Finding Hobgoblin, Pig (+4), Pizza (+1), Poseidon, Process Server, Process Server's Familiar, Psychiatrist, Rabbit (+2), Ranch Dressing Elemental, Rat (+4), Red-Haired Dwarf Soldier with Ponytail, Rooster of Azure City, Rooster's Stepson, Salamander of Fire Sigil, Sapphire Guardswoman with blue streak, Short-haired Female Orc, Sigdi's Soldier, Skadi, Soda (+2), Stupid Ogre (+6), Summoned Pit Fiends, Sunna, Surtur, Surviving Bearded Devils of 826 (+1), Tarquin's Conquered, Team Harrier Scout, Tenrin Thundershield, Therkla's Guards, Thog's Guards, Tyr, Vampire Dwarf with Black Hair, Vampire Dwarf with Blonde Messy Hair (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Curly Beard and Hair (+1), Vampire Dwarf with Purple Boots, Vampirized CotS Usher with shaved head, Veiled Soldier, Vermillius, Violet, Warden of CPPD (+1), Warthog (+1), Weepy Hobgoblin Cleric, Xorn of Earth Sigil

*Cameos*
_(named characters with 1 appearance)_
(1.67x1015)Q, Amir, Aphrodite, Apollo, Ba?spear Troll, Balder, Barry White, Batman (+1), Big Bird, Bluddy, Blue?agon, Bob Bloodcamel (+1), Brad, Bragi, Buggy Lou, Burnie, Cathy, Celes Chere, Cyan Garamonde, Cyclops (+1), Dave the Displacer Beast, Dave Arneson, Dessert Rider, Detective Elliot Stabler, Detective John Munch, Detective Odafin "Fin" Tutuola, Detective Olivia Benson, Duke Blue Devil, Dvalin, Eartha, Edgar Roni Figaro, Enriqué, Eve, Fahruzi Lakshii, Felix the Mensch, Ferdinand, Fidel Secundus (+4), Firestorm, Frankenstein's Monster, Freyr, Frudu Biggens (+3), Fruit Pie the Sorcerer (+1), Fyron Pucebuckle (+3), Gary Gygax, Ghost of Lame Monsters Past, G.I. Joe, Giggles (+2), Green Lantern, Grim Reaper, Hak-Tonog the Moderately Incontinent, Harold, Hermod (+1), Hoder, Hurt, Ivy, Iounn, Jaemin, Jiggly Picasso, Jim, Joe, Judy Morningstar (+1), Keeno (+1), King of Nowhere, Kodrog the Slayer, Kuurkk the Anemic, Larry, Larry Gardener (+1), Leon, Little Roc, Locke Cole, Lokor the Chronically Insecure, Madame Xanadu, Mani, Mark Cohen, Mia Starshine, Milk Dudes (+1), Millidred Thickbelt (+1), Mimi Márquez, Mog, Mr. Met, Muskrat 3000, Myrtok (+1), Nachos, Ninurta, Noted Expert, Njord, Nurse Wretched, Odysseus, Ollie, Orrin Draketooth, Pan, Polly, Popcorn (+1), Queen Shvitzer, Randy, Regin Greenhammer, Relm Arrowny, Rich Burlew (+10), Roger Davis, Ronjo, Rover, Samwose, Setzer Gabbiani, Sigrun, Shi Bao, Shlubbo Noname-zaki, Sif, Sir Thumb the Digit Knight, Sister Silverboot, Snake (+2), Solt Lorkyurg, Sparky the Sun Devil, Spartacus, Spartacus, Spartacus, Strago Magus, Terra Branford, Timothy, Toby, Tom Collins, Tony, Treeslayers, Trevon, Tyrinar, Vafthrudnir, Weeping King, Wu Zhao

*Extras*
_(Unnamed Characters with one appearance and one or more appearances in bonus material or in more than one page of a multi-page comic)_
Azurite Soldier on the Wall (+1), Bearer of the Crimson Mantle (+1), Belkar's Left Shoulder Devil (+1), Belkar's Right Shoulder-Devil (+1), CPPD Prison Guard with black skin (+1), CPPD Prison Guard with brown hair (+1), Dwarf Guardian with gray hair (+1), Dwarf Guardian with red hair (+1), Dwarf with ladder (+1), Elf Thief with green hair (+1), Giant Bird (+1), Giant Frog (+2), Gnome Wizard with blue robe (+1), Golem with dark purple flesh (+1), Golem with grey flesh (+2+1), Golem with multiracial background (+1+1), Halfling Thief with black skin (+1+1), Hinjo's Junk's Crew (+3), Hobgoblin Newcomer to Granary (+1), Hobgoblin Whipper from Granary (+1), Hobgoblin Who Saved Redcloak's Life (+1), Kubota's Ninja Assassins (+1), Lirian's Treants (+3), Little Psion That Could (+1), Mechane Crewwoman on Ballista Duty (+1), Oonas House Guard (+1), Orc Thief with balding head (+1+1), Priest of Odin (+1), Prison Guard of Nale and Thog, Realm of the Dragon's Elder (+1), Robot (+2), Sapphire Guardsman With Goatee (+1), Sapphire Guardswoman Who Killed the Bearer of the Crimson Mantle (+1+1), Supreme Leader II (+12), Tarquin's Ally with sword (+1), Tarquin's Slave Butler (+2), Thief with crimson hair (+1), Thief with Five-o'clock shadow (+1)

----------


## Emanick

*Bonus Materials*
*Characters who appear only in bonus material:*
*Spoiler*
Show

*Major Characters*
_(60 and more appearances)_
 :Redcloak: Right-Eye (68)
Saha Kapoor (61)

*Secondary Characters*
_(30 through 59 appearances)_
Private Zhou Bo (59)
Commander Gin-Jun (31)
Tingtox (30)

*Supporting Characters*
_(20 through 29 appearances)_
Pangtok (26)
Subcommander Haruna Sato (23)

*Recurring Characters*
_(11 through 19 appearances)_
Hobgoblin General (16)
 :Elan: 4e!Elan (14)
 :Haley: 4e!Haley Starshine (13)
 :Roy: 4e!Roy Greenhilt (13)
 :Vaarsuvius: 4e!Vaarsuvius (12)
Ridiziak (12)
Sapphire Guardswoman with Bun (12)
 :Belkar: 4e!Belkar Bitterleaf (11)

*Minor Characters*
_(5 through 10 appearances)_
*10.* 4e!Durkon Thundershield, Lustre the Donkey/Mule, Narrator, Sapphire Guardsman with Dark Hair, Sapphire Guardsman with Shaved Hair, Sapphire Guardsman with Unkempt Hair

*9.* Sapphire Guardsman with Ponytail, Sapphire Guardsman with Samurai Helmet, Sapphire Guardswoman with Long Hair, Sapphire Guardswoman with Ponytail, Sapphire Guardswoman with Short to Medium Hair

*8.* Eriaxnikol, General Claire Nhek

*7.* Brint, Gin-Jun's Horse, Sapphire Guardsman with Samurai Hair, Sapphire Guardswoman with Medium Hair, Virginia

*6.* Brother Duong, Dragon Magazine Dragon, Planetar, Shart, Supreme Leader I

*5.* Deputy Mayor, Hobgoblin Defenders, Milky, Redcloak's Sister, Right-Eye's Daughter, Saha Kapoor's Daughter, Sapphire Guardsman with Short Beard, Sapphire Guardswoman with Short Hair, Supreme Leader's Guards, Vampiric Half-Dragon Half-Troll Lycanthropic Fiendish Phrenic Snail

*Tertiary Characters*
_(3 through 4 appearances)_
*4.* Adventuring paladin, Adventuring sorceress, Aliyara, Amontop, Ankheg, Guard (Haleo & Julelan), Hobgoblin Female Soldier, Hobgoblin Male Soldier, Kohaku, Left Ettin Head, Nguyen, Prison Guard, Right Ettin Head, Saha Kapoor's Husband, Sapphire Guardsman's Horse, Sapphire Guardswoman's Horse, Short Black-Haired Strike Force Member, V-Necked Short-Haired Strike Force Member, Zayan Kapoor

*3.* Adventuring Rogue, Black-Haired Female Strike Force Member, Dragon from Front of the Box, Gray-armored Strike Force Member, Gray-Bearded Goblin Cleric, Hiran Sinkeye, Hobgoblin Avenger Leader, Horse, Imherstu, Iron Mage Host, Long Grey-Haired Female Strike Force Member, Male Bandana'ed Crewman, Mayor, Mounted Black-Haired Strike Force Member, O-Chul's Aunt, Professor Xavion, Redcloak's Big Brother, Redcloak's Mentor, Redcloak's Uncle, Sapphire Guardsman with Balding Head, Sapphire Guardsman with Long Beard, Sapphire Guardswoman with Light Hair, Second Bald Strike Force Member, Second Female Black-Haired Strike Force Member, Sergeant, Short Gray-haired Strike Force Member, Spiky Gray-haired Strike Force Member, Top-knotted Strike Force Member, V-Necked Straight-Haired Strike Force Member, Yydranna.

*Incidental Characters*
_(2 appearances)_
*2.* Azurite Peasant, Bald Strike Force Member, Beezlebudy's Waitress, Chairman, Chen, Clang Killitchy, Date of Phil Rodriguez, Date of Shadowdancer, Date of Tarquin's Sworded Ally, Dire Puma, Ekdysdioksosiirwo, Elven Adventurer, Emmerick of Melbourne, Eyepatched Thief with Goatee, Female Spellcaster Strike Force Member, Female Spellcaster Strike Force Member's Mount, Fido/Rover, Fong the Forger, François' Steed, Frudu's Gandalfish Companion, Giant Green Monster, Goblin Acolyte-white cloak and gray armor, Gronk, Halfling Adventurer, Hirosawa, Hobgoblin Avenger with Axe, Hobgoblin Avenger with Spear, Hobgoblin Avenger Woman, Hobgoblin who shoot O-Chul, Human w/earmuffs, Human w/scarf, Jeff the Goblin, Katie, Keith Baker, Lady Kin-Hu's Guards, Mega-Golem, Mounted Pony-tailed Strike Force Member, Mounted Black-Haired Strike Force Member's Mount, Mounted Pony-tailed Strike Force Member's Mount, Nameless Dead Soldier on the Bridge, Ogre Chieftain, Pony-Tailed Strike Force Member, Redcloak's Mom, Reegon Mithrilspear, Sapphire Guardsman with Beard, Shelby the Dragonslayer, Skeletor, Sleeping Guard, Slightly Hunched Assistant, Spider Dudes, Supreme Leader's Servant, Tiny Jim, Tyrinaarian Soldier, Unholy Master, Unremarkable Goblin, Whale, White-Helmeted Strike Force Member, Xykon's Grandmother

*Cameos*
_(named characters with 1 appearance)_
Ali S. Fakenamington, B.A. (Knight of the Dinner Table), Barky, Bella Swan, Billy, Bloodrage Bloodsmash, Bob (Knight of the Dinner Table), Bogglesby, Bossy, Brian (Knight of the Dinner Table), Brother Xo, Buffy Summers, Chesty, Clyde the Conjurer, Cowardly Kobold, Dandelion, Darkwaiter, Dave (Knight of the Dinner Table), Dave Robinson, Deergar Bluehawk, Dixie Null, Doug, Dumbo, Edward Cullen, Eeroniux, Eliza, Eneth, Fernanzio, Fineous Fingers, Flying Graysons, Garindan, George (Goblin in Dragon Magazine), Griktak, Haru, Hobgoblin A, Hobgoblin B, Hobgoblin C, Hobgoblin D, Hobgoblin E, Ice King _aka_ Simon Petrikov, Jack O'Neill, Jacob Black, Jeff (Fiend in No Cure for the Paladin Blues), Jenkins, Jim, Jim Slush, Juliet, Juta, Kayannara, Kevin Bacon, Kristen, Lenny "the Crushinator" Jackson, Liana, Mario, Melissa, Milkdudeicus, Moon God, Mr. Belvedere, Mr. Demon, Mr. Greygray, Myhotmagechick, Nexttodie, Optimus Prime, Otaruk, Paizo Golem, Pat Rothfus, Phil Foglio, Psteve, Quippie, Ralph, Ramon, Randall, Raoul, Robin, Romeo, Samantha Carter, Sara (Knight of the Dinner Table), Sarpanit, Sean Bean, Snarf, Son of Adki, Spiky, Spook, Spud, Stanley the Tool, Stray Bot, Superman, Suzy Finkelstein, Mr. Swordanboard, Teal'c, Telerie Windyarm, Thiana, Timothy/Delta Upsilon Mu, Tony the Tiger, Toucan Sam, Tracy, Trix Rabbit, Unicorn, Wanda Firebaugh, Wernsworth, White Emperor, Wormy, Xyklon the Consequential, Yamara, Zaid

*Spoiler*
Show


*Vaarsuvius*: 0,1,2,3,5,9,10,11,12,14,16,17,20,21,24,25,26,29,30  ,31,32,33,41,43,45,47,49,53,55,56,57,58,60,65,66,6  9,70,72,75,81,85,86,87,88,89,90,92,93,94,98,99,101  ,104,105,106,107,108,113,115,116,118,119,120
*Elan*: 0,1,2,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21  ,24,25,26,27,28,30,31,32,34,35,38,41,43,44,45,47,5  0,52,54,55,56,57,58,60,61,64,66,67,68,69,71,72,75,  78,80,81,85,86,87,88,89,90,91,92,93,98,99,101,102,  104,105,106,108,109,110,113,115,116,118,119,120,12  1
*Haley*: 0,1,2,3,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,17,18,19,20,21,24,2  8,29,31,32,33,35,36,38,43,44,45,46,47,49,53,54,55,  56,57,59,60,61,62,66,69,70,71,72,75,81,85,86,87,88  ,89,90,92,93,94,98,99,100,104,108,109,110,113,115,  116,118,119,120,121
*Belkar*: 0,1,2,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,14,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,  25,26,28,29,31,32,33,34,35,38,41,42,43,44,45,47,48  ,55,56,57,58,60,63,69,71,72,75,81,85,86,87,88,89,9  0,92,94,98,99,101,102,104,105,106,107,111,113,115,  116,118,119,120,121
*Roy*: 0,1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,20,21,22,2  4,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,  41,43,44,45,46,47,48,51,54,55,56,57,59,60,64,67,69  ,70,71,72,74,75,78,80,85,86,87,88,89,90,91,92,93,9  4,98,99,101,102,104,105,106,108,110,112,113,114,11  5,116,118,119,120
*Durkon*: 0,1,2,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,17,20,24,25,26,2  7,28,31,32,34,35,38,39,40,43,45,47,50,52,56,57,58,  72,73,74,76,77,79,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,90,91,92  ,93,94,98,99,101,102,104,105,106,107,108,111,113,1  15,116,118,119,120

*Miko*: 120
*Shojo*: 120

*Xykon*: 13,23,29,37,43,47,71,78,95,96,97,103,104,105,106,1  09,110,112,113,114,115,117,120
*Redcloak*: 23,37,47,82,95,96,97,103,104,105,106,112,113,115,1  17,120
*MitD*: 23,37,47,82,96,97,103,105,106,109,110,113,114,117,  120
*Eugene*: 15,39,60,78,113
*Thor*: 40,73,79
*Thor's Planetar*: 40
*Loki*: 79
*Nale*: 43,44,45,46,47,50,52,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,64,67  ,68,69,70,71,72,97,120
*Sabine*: 43,44,45,46,47,49,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,12  0
*Thog*: 43,44,47,48,51,54,55,57,59,60,64,66,69,70,72,74,12  0,121
*Zz'dtri*: 43,44,47,49,53,57,59,60,65,74
*Hilgya*: 43,44,47,50,52,56,57,59,60,74,76,77,79,82,83,84
*Yikyik*: 43,44,47,48,55,56,57,59,60,63,69,74,75

*Blackwing*: 3
*Mr. Jones*: 32,50,65
*Mr. Rodriguez* 32,65
*Tarquin*: 50
*Haley's Mother*: 50
*Celia*: 53,69,70,71,72

*Demon-Roaches*: 82,95,97,104,113,115,116,117,120
*Flumphs*: 55,74,120
*Banjo*: 80,81,85
*Surtur*: 40
*Violet*: 39
*Mind Flayer*: 30,31,32
*Trigak*: 17,18,19,20,21,23
*Goblin Ninjas*: 3,5,42
*Stupid Ogre*: 4,5
*Trans Ogre*: 5,9
*Sleeping Goblins*: 10,11
*Earth Sigil Guard*: 51
*Fire Sigil Guard*: 52
*Hordlings*: 55,73
*Fyron*: 78
*Ivan*: 83
*Hilgya's Brother*: 83
*Medusa*: 87
*Goblin Attackers*: 90,91,92
*Fruit Pie the Sorcerer*: 91
*Goblin Teenager 1*: 93,94,98,99,100,112
*Goblin Teenager 2*: 93,94,99,101
*Goblin Teenager 3*: 93,94
*Ian Starshine*: 93
*Snakes*: 98,99
*Xykon's Minions*: 105,106
*Goblin Spellcaster*: 105,107
*Goblin with Eyepatch*: 105,110
*Roy's Mother*: 113
*Roy's Brother*: 113
*Zombies*: 105,113,115


*Spoiler*
Show


*Vaarsuvius*: 123,124,125,126,127,128,129,130,135,139,141,145,14  6,152,153,154,155,157,158,159,160,161,163,164,165,  166,168,169,172,173,175,176,177,178,179,180,181,18  2,183,184,185,186,188,198,200,201,202,203,204,206,  207,212,213,214,215,220,221,222,223,224,225,237,23  9,240,242,243,245,246,248,249,250,251,260,262,263,  264,266,267,268,271,275,276,277,278,282,284,285,28  6,287,288,294,295,296,298
*Elan*: 122,123,124,125,126,127,128,129,130,137,139,141,14  5,146,151,152,156,159,160,161,163,164,165,166,168,  170,171,172,173,175,177,180,181,182,183,184,185,18  6,198,199,200,201,202,203,206,207,209,210,211,213,  214,217,218,222,223,224,227,231,232,233,234,235,23  6,237,238,242,244,245,246,247,249,250,251,255,260,  262,263,264,265,266,267,268,269,271,272,273,277,28  0,282,283,284,285,287,294,295,296,298
*Haley*: 122,123,124,125,128,129,130,131,139,141,143,144,14  6,150,151,152,153,154,155,157,158,159,160,161,163,  164,165,166,168,169,171,172,173,177,178,180,181,18  2,183,184,187,188,198,200,201,202,203,204,205,206,  207,212,214,217,218,222,223,224,225,227,231,236,23  7,239,240,242,243,245,246,247,248,249,250,251,260,  262,263,264,265,266,267,268,269,275,277,278,283,28  4,285,288,289,290,291,293,294,296,298
*Belkar*: 123,124,125,126,127,128,129,130,131,132,133,139,14  0,141,142,144,146,151,152,153,154,155,157,158,159,  160,161,163,164,165,166,168,170,171,172,175,176,17  7,179,180,181,182,183,184,188,198,199,200,202,203,  204,206,207,208,211,212,213,214,219,220,221,222,22  3,224,225,227,228,230,241,242,244,247,248,249,250,  251,261,265,270,279,281,284,285,286,287,294,295,29  6,298
*Roy*: 122,123,124,125,127,129,130,131,134,136.5,139,140,  141,142,143,144,146,150,151,152,153,162,163,164,16  5,166,167,168,169,170,171,172,173,175,176,177,178,  179,180,181,182,183,184,185,186,187,188,198,199,20  0,201,202,203,204,206,207,209,210,211,212,213,214,  215,216,219,220,221,222,223,224,225,226,227,231,23  2,233,234,235,236,237,239,240,241,242,244,245,246,  248,249,250,251,260,263,264,265,266,267,268,269,27  1,272,273,276,277,278,280,282,283,284,285,287,288,  289,290,291,292,293,294,295,296,297,298
*Durkon*: 123,124,125,129,130,131,138,139,141,144,150,151,15  2,153,155,161,162,163,164,169,170,172,173,177,178,  180,181,182,184,185,186,188,198,199,200,201,202,20  5,206,209,215,219,220,222,223,224,227,231,236,237,  238,242,244,247,248,249,250,251,260,263,264,266,26  7,268,269,273,274,280,284,285,288,294,295,296,298

*Miko*: 174,189,199,200,201,202,203,204,206,207,208,209,21  0,211,212,213,214,215,219,220,222,223,224,225,227,  228,238,242,243,246,248,250,251,263,264,265,270,27  9,281,284,285,290,298
*Miko's Horse*: 174,189,200,208,209,210,211,224,251
*Lord Shojo*: 266,267,268,271,272,273,274,275,276,277,278,283,28  4,285,288,289,290,292
*Hinjo*: 265,266,267,268,284,287,298
_Mr. Scruffy_: 266,267,268,271,272,277,278,283,284,285,290
*Redaxe*: 225,226,229,232,235,239,240,241,242
*Shadowdancer*: 225,227,229,230,233,235,239,240,241,242

*Xykon*: 147,148,149,190,191,192,193,194,195,196,197,300
*Redcloak*: 147,148,149,190,191,192,193,194,195,196,197,299,30  0
*MitD*: 147,148,149,190,191,192,194,195,196,299
*Demon-Roaches*: 147,148,190,191,193,194,271,299,300
*Hello Kitty*: 147,148,149,190,191,192,299
*Eugene*: 267,283,284,290,291,292,293
*Thor*: 137,150,201,273,275
*Thor's Planetar*: 201
*Odin*: 137,273,274
*Loki*: 273,275
*Nale*: 142,252,253,254,255,256,257,258,298
*Sabine*: 134,142,252,253,254,255,256,257,258
*Thog*: 142,252,253,254,255,256,257,258,298
*Pompey*: 254,255,256,257,258
*Zz'dtri*: 142
*Hilgya*: 142
*Yikyik*: 142
*Julia Greenhilt*: 256,257,258
*Julia's Friend*: 256,257

*Young Black Dragon*: 181,182,183,184,185,186
*Blackwing*: 154,155,178,179,232,271
*Mr. Jones*: 159,228,268,271,272,278,280,282,284,287
*Mr. Rodriguez*: 159,230,241,268,272,280,284,287
*Tarquin*: 
*Haley's Father*: 
*Celia*: 268,269,271,272,276,277,278,280,282,283,284,287,28  8,298
*Brad*: 269
*Prophetess*: 271
*Psycholog*: 271

*Flumphs*: 174,210,271,292
*Banjo*: 137,203,232,271
*Violet*: 
*Roy's Mother*: 
*Roy's Brother*: 
*Brother Hiram*: 122,137
*Timothy*: 122
*Old Man*: 122,271
*Bag of Tricks Rat*: 130,165,232
*Bag of Tricks Beaver*: 165,232
*Bag of Tricks Weasel*: 144,174
*Bag of Tricks Badger*: 146
*Bag of Tricks Cat*: 163,232
*Gortok*: 132,133,174
*Kuurkk*: 133
*Lokor*: 133
*Hak-Tonok*: 133
*Blacksmith*: 134,142,174
*Eve*: 135
*Larry*: 135
*Jiminy*: 136.5
*Jiminy's Cat*: 136.5
*Huginn*: 137,273
*Muninn*: 137,273
*Muskrat 3000*: 138
*Vaarsuvius' Horse*: 140,141,145,173,198,199,205,207,224,230
*Elan's Horse*: 140,141,151,198,199,207,209,210,211,224,230
*Durkon's Pony*: 140,141,144,173,198,199,209,224,251
*Belkar's Riding Dog*: 140,142,144,175,198,199,224,232
_Whisper_: 141,143,144,146,151,173,198,199,205,207,224,230
*Silver*: 142,143,144,146,175,198,199,207,209,210,211,224
*Trolls*: 143,144,145
*Supreme Leader*: 149
*Boy Bandit*: 151,152,164
*Cute Bandit*: 151,160,164,238
*Halfling Bandit*: 151,164,169
*Bandit Leader*: 152,158,159,160,163,164,167,168,169,171,189
*Samantha*: 159,160,163,164,165,166,168,169,171,189
*Bandit Guard 1*: 156,157,160,164
*Bandit Guard 2*: 156,157,165,166,167
*Mustached Bandit*: 159,160,164,165,169,170
*Eyepatched Bandit*: 159,160,164,165,169,170
*Arrowed Bandit*: 158,169,160,164,167
*Red Haired Bandit*: 158,161,164,169
*Hangman Bandit*: 163,164
*Black Bandit*: 158,164
*Short Haired Bandit*: 152,164,169,170
*Roy Bandit*: 160,165,166,167
*Blond Bandit*: 165,166,167
*Elf Bandit*: 164,169,170
*Hexagon Hag*: 175,176
*Guard Monster*: 192,193
*Flying Zombie*: 193,300
*Zombie Dragon*: 195,300
*Soon Kim*: 196,275,276,277
*Mijung*: 275,276
*Dorukan*: 196,276,277
*Girard*: 196,276,277
*Serini*: 196,276,277
*Kraagor*: 196,276
*Lirian*: 196,276,277
*Dave*: 210
*Joe*: 210
*Stupid Ogre*: 214,215
*Half Ogre*: 216
*Dirt Farmer Wife*: 211,212,213,222
*Dirt Farmer Husband*: 218,222
*Innkeeper*: 225,250
*King of Somewhere*: 226,250
*King of Somewhere's Guard*: 250
*Pepe*: 226,227,232
*Leon*: 227
*Larry Gardener*: 253
_Warthog Dumbledore_: 253,254
*Kodrog the Slayer*: 259
*Jim*: 259
*Azurite Jailer*: 261,265
*Azurite Priest 1*: 267,283,284
*Azurite Priest 2*: 267,283,284
*Azurite Priest 3*: 283,284
*Azurite Priestess*: 283,284
*Zeus*: 273,274
*Ares*: 273,274
*Pan*: 273
*Hades*: 273,274
*Apollo*: 274
*Poseidon*: 274
*Demeter*: 274
*Aphrodite*: 274
*Tiamat*: 273
*Ishtar*: 273
*Marduk*: 273,274
*Dragon*: 273,274
*Tiger*: 273
*Rooster*: 273
*Dog*: 273
*Pig*: 273
*Monkey*: 274
*Freya?*: 274
*SNARL*: 273,274,275,276
*Guy with Haldberg*: 286,287
*Tony*: 292
*Jaemin*: 295
*Swordsmith*: 297,298
*Azurite Assistant*: 298
*Milk Dudes*: 301
*Soda*: 301
*Popcorn*: 301
*Pizza*: 301
*Latté*: 301
*Nachos*: 301

----------


## Emanick

*Notable Alterations*
*Alternate Magical Forms:*
*19:* Belkar Charmed, Sabine as Adventurer with Red Leather Costume 

*18:* Vaarsuvius Soul-Spliced

*15:* Bloodfeast as Lizard

*14:* Elan Charmed

*13:* Miko as Fallen Paladin

*12:* Roy as Female

*11:* Crystal as Golem, Yukyuk Dominated

*10:* Belkar Sickened, Vaarsuvius as Lizard

*9:* Durkon as Large Size, Haley as Statue

*8:* Hilgya Charmed, Loki as Proxy, Malack Vamped Out, Roy with Power-Up, Serini Seen Invisible

*7:* Durkon Petrified, Haley Charmed, Hel as Proxy, Thanh Dominated, various people as Girard's illusion, Zz'dtri as Polozius

*6:* Haley Seen Invisible, Julia in _Sending_ Spell, Xykon as Phylactery

*5:* Belkar as Illusion, Belkar as Protected from Evil, Durkon in _Sending_ Spell, Exarch of Hel Gaseous, Frost Giants Charmed, Gontor Gaseous, Heimdall as Proxy, Pit Fiend as Statue, Qarr Dimensionally Locked, Roy as Bone Golem, Vaarsuvius Seen Invisible

*4:* Draketooths as Mummies, Eugene as Being of Pure Law and Good, Haley Shrunk, High Priest of Odin Possessed, Hinjo as Tree, Kraagor as Animated Statue, Minrah as Large Size, Roy Charmed, Tarquin as Thog, Vaarsuvius in _Sending_ Spell

*3:* Adolescent Black Dragon as Suggestible, Azure City Soldier as Tree, Celia as Statue, Dark One as Illusion, "Durkon"* as Large Size, Durkon as Bush, Durkon Gaseous, Enor Charmed, Girard Draketooth as illusion, Goblinoid Spy as Human, Gods as Thor's illusions, Haley Glib, Isamu as Wight, Leeky as Dire Bear, Lien as Tree, Redcloak as Illusion with Wrong Eye, Sabine as CPPD Cop, Sabine as Geisha, Vaarsuvius as Dragon, Xykon Regenerating

*2:* Ancient Black Dragon Head Reanimated, Banjo as Doctor, Belkar _Calmed_, Bozzok Frozen, Clerics of Godsmoot Possessed, "Durkon"* Gaseous, "Durkon"* in _Sending_ Spell, Durkon _Imploded_, Durkon in _Commune_ Spell, High Priest Rubyrock Possessed, Logann Blinded, Loki as Illusion, Minrah Blinded, Nale in _Sending_ Spell, Nale Seen Invisible, Sabine as Blacksmith, Sabine as Bridesmaid, The Order of the Stick as Clouds, Vampire Dwarves Gaseous

*1:* Azure City Resistance Seen Invisible, Azure City Resistance's Rogue as Hobgoblin, Banjo as Banjulhu, Belkar with _Owl's Wisdom_, Big Bird as Illusion, Blackwing Seen Invisible, Celia as Darkblood Gloomgloom, chief grukgruk Charmed, Church of Hel on Anarchic Water, Daigo as Illusion, "Durkon"* as Bat, "Durkon"* as Wolf, "Durkon"* Possessed, Durkon as Bat, Durkon as Illusion, Durkon as Wolf, Durkon on Macebook, Durkon Possessed, Elan as Illusion, Elan as Ogre, Elan as Protected from Law, Elan as Warden, Elan Frozen, Elan Gaseous, Eugene Greenhilt's Illusion with Wings, Fenrir/Fenris as Illusion, Geoff in _Sending_ Spell, Haley as Illusion, Haley as Protected from Law, Haley Frozen, Hel as Illusion, High Priest of Dvalin Possessed, Hinjo as Illusion, Hobgoblin Sewer Priest in _Sending_ Spell, Kazumi as Illusion, Malack Dominating, Malack Gaseous, Malack on Macebook, Minrah Charmed, Mr. Scruffy Charmed, Nale Charmed, Niu in _Sending_ Spell, Odin as Illusion, Ogre Female as Male, Roy Resurrecting, Sabine as Dave, Sabine as Evil Queen, Sabine as Fortune Teller, Sabine as Schoolgirl, Shojo as Giant Illusory Head, Silicon Elemental Charmed, Tarquin's Triceratops Charmed, Team Peregrine Commander _Imploded_, Team Peregrine Lieutenant _Imploded_, Thor as Illusion, Vaarsuvius as Badger, Vaarsuvius as Tree, Vaarsuvius Frozen, Xykon as Frog, Zz'dtri as Elf with purple hair

*Other Interesting Alterations:*
*54:* Redcloak with One Eye

*31:* Haley speaking in Cryptogram 

*23:* Roy as Spirit

*19:* Nale as Elan

*16:* Kraagor as Statue (animated and otherwise)

*13:* Kazumi as Pregnant

*10:* Empress of Blood on Banner, Haley's Self-Loathing

*7:* Thog in Rage

*6:* Elan as Nale

*5:* Soon Kim as Ghost-Martyr

*4:* Durkon as chalk drawing, Draketooth Family on Genealogical Chart, Girard Draketooth as Statue, Redcloak on banner, Sapphire Guard as Ghost-Martyrs, Sunny as Crayon Drawing, Thor as Statue, Xykon as Doll

*3:* Blue-Bearded Sapphire Guardsman as spirit, Do-Ragged Sapphire Guardsman as spirit, Ereshkigal as Idol, Eugene Greenhilt as Mortal, Eyepatched Sapphire Guardsman as spirit, Haley's Self-Reliance, Haley's Optimism, Lord Shojo as vision, Nergal as Idol, Thor as Doll

*2:* Belkar as green line, Blackwing as Spirit, Haley as Dark Mistress Shadowgale, Haley's Anger, Haley's Intellect, Haley's Mistrust, Haley's Sense of Humor, Haley's Vanity, Ian Starshine on Poster, Jirix Hypoxic, OotS on Book Cover, Redcloak as Stone Carving, Roy on poster, Thog on Poster, Vaarsuvius as Spirit, Vaarsuvius' Green Bird as Food, Xykon as Statue, Xykon as Stone Carving, Xykon on Poster

*1:* Azure City High Priest as Spirit, Belkar and Miko as blood painting, Belkar, Lord Shojo, and Mr. Scruffy as game pieces, Belkar as Human, Belkar as Sheep, Belkar as Shojo, Belkar as Statue, Dark One in Painting, Durkon as Band-Aids, Elan as Bard Boy, Elan as Elanasaurus Rex, Elan as XP, Elan, Nale, Sabine and Thog on blueprint, Empress of Blood on Shield, Enor as Mr. Scruffy, Enor on Book Cover, Flumphs as Sand Statue, Gannji as Belkar, Gannji on Book Cover, Geoff in Painting, Haley as Action Figures, Haley's Envy, Haley's Latent Bisexuality, Hinjo as Hinjoker, Inkyrius on Parchment, Ishtar as Statue, Ivy in Painting, Julio Scoundrél as Meme, Julio Scoundrél on Magazine Cover, Kobold Oracle on City Sign, Malack on Book Cover, Marduk as Statue, Mr. Scruffy as Statue, Mr. Scruffy with Shojo's body, Mr. Scruffy with wings, Nale on Poster, OOTS as Illithid Food, Order of the Scribble in Serini's Diary, Qarr as Alfred, Redcloak as Statue, Roy as Mummy, Roy as Shadow, Roy as Statue, Roy as Vampire, Sara Greenhilt as mortal, Shojo as Halfling, Shojo as Playing Card, Shojo with winged Mr. Scruffy body, Tarquin as Statue, Tarquin in Manual, Tarquin on Book Cover, Teal-haired Sapphire Guardswoman as spirit, Therkla as Ninja Girl, Thin Empress of Blood, Thog on T-Shirt, Thor as Drawing, Tiamat as Statue, Twelve Gods on tapestry, Vaarsuvius as Macaroni Drawing, Vaarsuvius' Blue and Yellow Birds as Food, Xykon as Human

----------


## Emanick

> *FAQ*Q. Where did you get the idea to do this?
> 
> A. This started as a game (Guess which character had the most appearances, then second most, etc.), but once all characters with three or more appearances were guessed, someone had the idea of keeping a running total, just for curiosity's sake. Then someone thought it might belong here instead of silly games, so n11 moved the list here instead of there. When n11's thread got 'ported over to the new forum, the formatting changes made it difficult to read. Plus, n11 hasn't shown up for quite a few comics, so the list was falling hopelessly out of date. So I have reformatted the list for the new forums and updated it. n11 hasn't shown up in the new incarnation of the forums, so now I'm doing it. You can see the second iteration of the thread at Number of Character Appearances (Improved!), and the third iteration of the thread at Number of Character Appearances III. The first iteration of the thread was purged when the boards were purged in February 2009. Additionally, here are the fourth, fifth, and sixth iterations of the thread - Emanick
> 
> Q. Hey in comic 370...
> 
> A. Stop right there. Because we have lost all record of conversations of comic strips before strip 371, we cannot go back and determine if your concern has been addressed. Rather than try to rehash old arguments, we're imposing a "statute of limitations" on discussions involving strips 1 through 370. I am sorry for the inconvenience.
> 
> 
> ...


First post!



> Q. Why is *Wrecan* bolded?
> 
> Mark Monack, who went by Wrecan on these forums, was the curator of this thread in its second through fourth editions (a total tenure of about six and a half years). In that time he was also a well-respected member of the forums. As discussed in this news post, he died in 2013, and the Giant decided to name a character after him in tribute. He first appeared in strip #986 alongside the kickstarter cameo character, Veldrina. Strip #1025, which appears to be his last major speaking appearance, contains a number of tributes to him. The strip's title, "Mark of Distinction", includes his name. In reference to this thread, he mentions counting the number of times each legacy bearer is mentioned in his book on Weapons of Legacy. He also mentions that he likes to study obscure martial lore, which may be a reference to the Class and Level Geekery thread, which he also curated in its second through fifth editions. Finally, his exchange with Roy at the end of strip #1025 is in part a means for the Giant to bid farewell to the actual Wrecan, as well as for the readers (and Roy) to bid farewell to the character.


Q. What does the title mean? Who are the 'absent friends'?

A. Our first absent friend is Wrecan, the man who curated the second, third and fourth iterations of this thread. His story is told in the previous answer. During the fifth and sixth threads Martianmister held the job of curator. However, in early 2020 her brother revealed that she had passed away. 

In order to honor our previous curators, we have named the thread in memory of those that we have lost.

----------


## Emanick

Okay, well, it took *way* longer than I expected to get this thread fully updated and relaunched - adding information from some 30+ strips and a book's worth of bonus strips was not particularly easy, even with the fantastically useful help that Gift Jeraff and knag, in particular, gave me - but unless I missed some things (and I'm sure I did), I think it has nearly everything it needs to. I have to go back and make sure I didn't miss any "interesting alterations" in the past few dozen strips, and some other minor things, but essentially this thread should be regarded as up to date as of #1201. 

I imagine there are some broken links or typos, and although I've been fixing them as I find them, I'm sure there are some I missed. If you notice any errors, however small, please do bring them to my attention. 

I also need to add some images for the characters who made it above 10 appearances since the thread was last updated. I'm not yet sure whether I have the technical ability to create and edit the images myself; I'm not exactly a graphics whiz. I'll be looking into this soon, but in the meantime, if anyone can provide the missing pictures, I'd be very grateful. 

As was discussed in the last thread, there's also one significant methodological difference between this thread and the last: namely, that Durkon* is now treated as appearing on any page where Durkon Thundershield's vampirized form is visible. Almost everyone seems supportive of the tweak, or at the very least content with it, so I counted up the number of appearances for Durkon* and gave him a bit of a boost. He now has as many appearances as Redcloak, and slightly more than Xykon, which seems... wrong, somehow.  :Small Tongue:  Given where we are in the story, though I'm sure he'll be firmly behind them again soon. 

Here's the list of strips I gave Durkon* credit for appearing in, organized into groups of ten so that they're slightly easier to follow: 
*Spoiler*
Show

1-10: 878, 879, 882, 883, 892, 893, 894, 895a, 903, 905
11-20: 906a, 907, 908, 909, 910, 911, 912, 916, 917a, 919
21-30: 922a, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932
31-40: 933b, 939, 946b, 947b, 948a, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956
41-50: 957, 958, 960, 961, 962, 963a, 964, 965, 966, 968
51-60: 982, 983, 984, 985a, 986, 987a, 991c, 992, 993, 994a
61-70: 995, 996a, 997, 999c, 1000a, 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005
71-80: 1006, 1007a, 1008, 1009a, 1010, 1011, 1012b, 1016, 1017, 1018
81-90: 1019, 1084, 1085, 1086a, 1087, 1088, 1089a, 1108, 1109, 1110
91-100: 1111, 1112, 1116a, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1120, 1121, 1122a, 1123
101-107: 1124, 1126a, 1127a, 1128b, 1129a, 1130a, 1131
More than one page of a multipage strip (1-10): 906b, 917b, 922b, 946c, 948b, 963c, 985b, 987b, 994b, 996b
More than one page of a multipage strip (11-20): 1000b, 1000e, 1007b, 1009b, 1086b, 1089b, 1116b, 1122b, 1126b, 1129b
More than one page of a multipage strip (21-22): 1130b, 1130c


I did my best, but it's possible that I missed some appearances. Again, if anyone notices any errors, please let me know. 

Finally, I'd like to add a tribute to martianmister. As Schroeswald suggested in the last thread, it would be fitting to add something to the FAQ, explaining the title and how it attempts to honor both of our dearly departed former curators. I haven't decided exactly how to word it yet, but I'll add it soon.

*Feel free to post now!* I plan to use this post for any extra sprawl that we may accumulate over the next 50 pages (assuming we reach that marker before the comic ends!).

----------


## Yxylu

> *Updated through 1201*
> Bandana, Blackwing, Carol, Durkon, Elan, Felix, Haley, Kwesi, Mechane Crewman with Eyepatch and Pegleg, Minrah, Mr. Scruffy, Roy, Vaarsuvius


Belkar is in panel 6, but not on this list.

----------


## Emanick

> Belkar is in panel 6, but not on this list.


Whoops. Thank you! That'll teach me to copy and paste at one in the morning without double-checking. 

I did actually count Belkar in #1201 - the roundup at the top of the thread is something I added at the last minute. Fixed. 

Anyone want to suggest a name for Pegleg's new girlfriend or the potion merchant, in case they appear in the next strip?

----------


## Schroeswald

I'm not certain about this, but lets try to write up the explanation for the title:

Q. What does the title mean? Who are the absent friends?

The first absent friend was Wrecan, the man who curated the thread from the second to the fourth iterations of the thread, his story is told in the previous answer. During the fifth and sixth threads Martianmister had the job of curator, however in early 2020 her brother revealed that she had died. In honor of the tragic deaths of our previous curators we have named the thread to remember those that we have lost.

----------


## Yxylu

> Whoops. Thank you! That'll teach me to copy and paste at one in the morning without double-checking. 
> 
> I did actually count Belkar in #1201 - the roundup at the top of the thread is something I added at the last minute. Fixed. 
> 
> Anyone want to suggest a name for Pegleg's new girlfriend or the potion merchant, in case they appear in the next strip?


In my tally, I called her Mechane Crewwoman with Eyepatch and Hook Hand.

The potion merchant is apparently Oaka XXIII, from the Final Fantasy series.  The clothes are almost identical, as is the role (from what I gather - I havent played the game(s) in which he appears).

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> Anyone want to suggest a name for [...] the potion merchant, in case they appear in the next strip?





> The potion merchant is apparently Oaka XXIII


I humbly suggest we name this version "Oaka eXXpIII", mostly because I like to make people suffer.

Grey Wolf

----------


## knag

> Originally Posted by Yxylu
> 
> 
> The potion merchant is apparently Oaka XXIII
> 
> 
> I humbly suggest we name this version "Oaka eXXpIII", mostly because I like to make people suffer.
> 
> Grey Wolf


I don't get it...

But we do need to give O'aka a cameo since we gave all the other Final Fantasy VI characters cameos.

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> Originally Posted by Grey_Wolf_c
> 
> 
> "Oaka eXXpIII"
> 
> 
> I don't get it...


Dissecting the frog:

An Expy is a character from one franchise moved to another franchise. This potion seller is an expy of Oaka XXIII. Since his numeral happens to have both an x-sound and an y-sound, I added the other letters in expy to it.

Grey Wolf

----------


## Emanick

> I'm not certain about this, but lets try to write up the explanation for the title:
> 
> Q. What does the title mean? Who are the absent friends?
> 
> The first absent friend was Wrecan, the man who curated the thread from the second to the fourth iterations of the thread, his story is told in the previous answer. During the fifth and sixth threads Martianmister had the job of curator, however in early 2020 her brother revealed that she had died. In honor of the tragic deaths of our previous curators we have named the thread to remember those that we have lost.


This is great. I may tweak a few words, but it gets the message across very well. Thank you for writing this. 




> In my tally, I called her Mechane Crewwoman with Eyepatch and Hook Hand.
> 
> The potion merchant is apparently Oaka XXIII, from the Final Fantasy series.  The clothes are almost identical, as is the role (from what I gather - I havent played the game(s) in which he appears).


Thanks! I actually saw his name in knag's post on the last thread, but I've never played Final Fantasy and so I figured it was just an inside joke I didn't get. Shouldn't have assumed, but at least this way I got you to explain the reference to me.  :Small Tongue:  I'll add him to the first post(s). 

I'm guessing Mechane Crewwoman with Eyepatch and Hook Hand won't appear again, but your name is good, so we'll go with that if she does pop up again. 




> I humbly suggest we name this version "Oaka eXXpIII", mostly because I like to make people suffer.
> 
> Grey Wolf


I love it, even though I didn't actually get the joke and thought it was merely along the lines of "LOL eXXpIII SOUNDS LIKE XP."

Incidentally: knag and Schroeswald, may I ask what your preferred pronouns are? You're both pretty active in these threads, so at some point I may end up using the wrong one if I'm not careful.

Edit: Okay, so thanks to b_jonas, we're down to nine characters with missing smileys. Here's a list of them, in case anyone feels inclined to create them. I'm still not sure I trust my graphical abilities, although I may give it a try if nobody else is up for making them. 

Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair
Logann Brightstone
Kandro
Vampire Dwarf with Brown Beard
High Priestess of Frigg
High Priest of Mani
Oona
Tinna
Vampire Dwarf with Red Ponytail

----------


## Schroeswald

> Incidentally: knag and Schroeswald, may I ask what your preferred pronouns are? You're both pretty active in these threads, so at some point I may end up using the wrong one if I'm not careful.


I use he/him, if my usual profile picture wasn't too big for this forum I might have added the thing that says that but I'm far too lazy to do something that only does one thing I don't care about much at once.

----------


## Emanick

> I use he/him, if my usual profile picture wasn't too big for this forum I might have added the thing that says that but I'm far too lazy to do something that only does one thing I don't care about much at once.


Gotcha, thanks. That's what I thought, but in the past I've baselessly assumed that someone is male and I wanted to make sure I wasn't just doing so again.  :Small Tongue:  

Did we ever definitively settle whether to treat other vampire characters the same way we now treat Durkon and Durkon*? I haven't changed the number of appearances for any other vampire characters yet, but it seems like we should have some kind of consistency. My instinct is to track other vampires separately as long as we've see them in both pre- and post-undead states, which I think would only affect the Ex-Exarch and a half-dozen or so other minor characters, and to otherwise conflate them entirely, while giving the vampires with pre-undead appearances an appearance for every post-vampirification strip they show up in, regardless of whether they speak. That seems like the simplest solution to me - what does everyone else think?

----------


## knag

> My instinct is to track other vampires separately as long as we've see them in both pre- and post-undead states, which I think would only affect the Ex-Exarch and a half-dozen or so other minor characters, and to otherwise conflate them entirely, while giving the vampires with pre-undead appearances an appearance for every post-vampirification strip they show up in, regardless of whether they speak.


I'm good with this approach. It's simple and straightforward.




> Dissecting the frog:
> 
> An Expy is a character from one franchise moved to another franchise. This potion seller is an expy of Oaka XXIII. Since his numeral happens to have both an x-sound and an y-sound, I added the other letters in expy to it.


Clever. Too clever?




> Incidentally: knag and Schroeswald, may I ask what your preferred pronouns are? You're both pretty active in these threads, so at some point I may end up using the wrong one if I'm not careful.


I use he/him. Thanks for asking.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> Clever. Too clever?


Given that two people missed the joke, "too clever" is almost certainly the case.

No big deal, really - not only can't all my jokes be winners, it was a spur of the moment coincidence that tickled my fancy and made me think it'd make other people groan, rather than laugh (thus my comment about suffering of others). If it is not a keeper, it is not a keeper.

Grey Wolf

----------


## Peelee

> Given that two people missed the joke


Three. :Small Wink: 

And yeah, just because a joke flopped doesn't mean it wasn't worth throwing out. Lord knows I've tossed out more than my fair share of stinkers.

----------


## Yxylu

Since we are starting a new thread, I thought Id throw this out there.  We are tracking Banjo, Banjos Love Interest, Mr. Dragon, and Eliza, what do we think of including the following (major character!) additions?

Armand Vestinghole (330 +48 +69)
Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute (130 +8 +10)

----------


## Vargtass

If we want to track them (which I prefer we didnt), I propose a separate category: Named items that has yet to show evidence of personality, identity or sentience.

----------


## Ron Miel

> *Cameos*
> Rich Burlew ...  Sir Thumb the Digit Knight



Aren't these the same character? Unless I'm missing an appearance by Rich Burlew other than his thumb. 


Also, are you including character appearances in the Extras section?  Rich Burlew art only, guest artists obviously don't count. I think we should.

Apologies if either has been discussed before. I'm new to this thread.

----------


## Fawkes

Regarding vampires, how did we end up with one Malack having 12 more appearances than the other? When did we see Malack when he wasn't a vampire?

----------


## Chronos

Banjo has at least some degree of creature-ness, and appears, in fact, to be an actual (albeit _extremely_ weak) god.  The vest and the lute are just inanimate objects, to which even Elan doesn't seem to have ascribed a personality, just a name.

Sir Thumb and Rich Burlew are the same person, but referred to by different names in the comic and in our world.  I think listing both names is probably the simplest way to address that.

----------


## Ron Miel

> Sir Thumb and Rich Burlew are the same person, but referred to by different names in the comic and in our world.  I think listing both names is probably the simplest way to address that.


But the point is that both of them are listed as appearing in #864. Do we want that? Shouldn't it be one or the other?

Sorry if I didn't make that clear.

----------


## Emanick

> Regarding vampires, how did we end up with one Malack having 12 more appearances than the other? When did we see Malack when he wasn't a vampire?


I'm not 100% certain, but I think this is a relic of Martianmister's decision to not give the vampire host an appearance unless it spoke on-panel. Since there is no instance where a non-vampiric Malack appears (regardless of whether or not he is _pretending_ not to be a vampire), I'm inclined to collapse the difference between them entirely and list Malack only once, but I'd like to wait for other opinions before going ahead and making the change. 




> Aren't these the same character? Unless I'm missing an appearance by Rich Burlew other than his thumb.


Yes, the thumb is Rich's thumb, but Rich also has made appearances in bonus content (mostly the introductions/forewords/whatever to various books), whereas the thumb only appears as a distinct (sort of) character in #864. So the decision was made to treat them as separate characters. I think that was probably the right call, but we can always change it if enough people feel strongly about it.




> Also, are you including character appearances in the Extras section?  Rich Burlew art only, guest artists obviously don't count. I think we should.


I'm afraid I don't know what you mean by this. Do you mind rephrasing? 




> Apologies if either has been discussed before. I'm new to this thread.


Welcome!  :Small Smile:  No apologies needed; so am I, in a sense. 




> Since we are starting a new thread, I thought Id throw this out there.  We are tracking Banjo, Banjos Love Interest, Mr. Dragon, and Eliza, what do we think of including the following (major character!) additions?
> 
> Armand Vestinghole (330 +48 +69)
> Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute (130 +8 +10)





> Banjo has at least some degree of creature-ness, and appears, in fact, to be an actual (albeit _extremely_ weak) god.  The vest and the lute are just inanimate objects, to which even Elan doesn't seem to have ascribed a personality, just a name.


I think I agree with Chronos here. As much as I _seriously_ admire your tenacity in tallying up each and every appearance for Armand Vestinghole and Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute, and as funny as it would be to list them as real characters, I think it would be a bridge too far for this thread. Maybe if we create a new section in future - Even More Trivial Trivia, let's say - we could add them to it. I have been thinking about adding a new section down the road anyway, so keep that in mind. 

As for what else might appear in that hypothetical section - I've always wished that this thread ranked characters by the number of total pages they appeared on, rather than the number of online strips they appeared on. Indeed, if the thread were created today, I imagine that would be the case. I started reading this strip in late 2006, and joined the forum in early 2007, well after the first thread was created, but I assume the decision was made to rank characters by the number of online strips they were in because at first, nearly every strip was a single-page online strip, so that was the normal "story unit"; multi-page strips and bonus content were anomalies. Today, there are probably nearly twice as many pages of OOTS as there are online strips - perhaps more, I haven't checked - so ranking characters by the number of online strips they appear in tends to significantly distort their actual story prominence. 

If this thread was a purely solitary endeavor, I would probably just rewrite the whole thing and rank characters by the number of story pages they'd showed up on. (In fact, I did exactly that for a while on a stupidly-long TextEdit file on my computer, until that series of strips where there were like 20 distinct dwarf vampires on each page and tracking both their dwarven and vampiric form became more trouble than it was worth.  :Small Tongue:  ) However, this is a community project, not an individual one, and even if nobody else really cared what I did, this thread has a history that I respect implicitly and would not want to set aside lightly (I mean, I've been following it regularly for like 48% of my life, for crying out loud). Changing the way we track vampires is, I think, a helpful and relatively minor bookkeeping decision; altering the overall character-ranking methodology is one of the most major changes we could make to this thread. So it is not something I am suggesting, and it is not something I will suggest, unless a majority of people who follow this thread actively want me to. 

That said, "which characters are most prominent by number of total pages appeared on" (I'm really going to have to come up with a more concise way of saying that) does strike me as relevant and interesting enough (you know, relatively speaking  :Small Tongue:  ) to track in _some capacity_. So if we were to create an Even More Trivial Trivia section, I'd enjoy creating, say, a "Top 50 characters" ranking that measured appearances by that metric.

----------


## Schroeswald

> As for what else might appear in that hypothetical section - I've always wished that this thread ranked characters by the number of total pages they appeared on, rather than the number of online strips they appeared on. Indeed, if the thread were created today, I imagine that would be the case. I started reading this strip in late 2006, and joined the forum in early 2007, well after the first thread was created, but I assume the decision was made to rank characters by the number of online strips they were in because at first, nearly every strip was a single-page online strip, so that was the normal "story unit"; multi-page strips and bonus content were anomalies. Today, there are probably nearly twice as many pages of OOTS as there are online strips - perhaps more, I haven't checked - so ranking characters by the number of online strips they appear in tends to significantly distort their actual story prominence. 
> 
> If this thread was a purely solitary endeavor, I would probably just rewrite the whole thing and rank characters by the number of story pages they'd showed up on. (In fact, I did exactly that for a while on a stupidly-long TextEdit file on my computer, until that series of strips where there were like 20 distinct dwarf vampires on each page and tracking both their dwarven and vampiric form became more trouble than it was worth.  ) However, this is a community project, not an individual one, and even if nobody else really cared what I did, this thread has a history that I respect implicitly and would not want to set aside lightly (I mean, I've been following it regularly for like 48% of my life, for crying out loud). Changing the way we track vampires is, I think, a helpful and relatively minor bookkeeping decision; altering the overall character-ranking methodology is one of the most major changes we could make to this thread. So it is not something I am suggesting, and it is not something I will suggest, unless a majority of people who follow this thread actively want me to. 
> 
> That said, "which characters are most prominent by number of total pages appeared on" (I'm really going to have to come up with a more concise way of saying that) does strike me as relevant and interesting enough (you know, relatively speaking  ) to track in _some capacity_. So if we were to create an Even More Trivial Trivia section, I'd enjoy creating, say, a "Top 50 characters" ranking that measured appearances by that metric.


I currently have a page count tracking going on in a google doc (I mentioned it a few months ago iirc), with some slightly different stuff in it, namely I didn't bother separating any vampires besides Durkon and Gontor, it also doesn't contain all characters under 10 pages because  I was too lazy to add them all, its probably drifted a bit since its been going on for nine months without me being able to check back (I should probably do that soon), one interesting fact I found in it is that for most of that time Hilgya and Minrah were floating around the same page count.

----------


## Emanick

> I currently have a page count tracking going on in a google doc (I mentioned it a few months ago iirc), with some slightly different stuff in it, namely I didn't bother separating any vampires besides Durkon and Gontor, it also doesn't contain all characters under 10 pages because  I was too lazy to add them all, its probably drifted a bit since its been going on for nine months without me being able to check back (I should probably do that soon), one interesting fact I found in it is that for most of that time Hilgya and Minrah were floating around the same page count.


Funnily enough, I also didn't bother tracking characters who appeared on fewer than 10 pages. Great minds think alike, I guess.  :Small Cool:

----------


## Yxylu

> I think I agree with Chronos here. As much as I _seriously_ admire your tenacity in tallying up each and every appearance for Armand Vestinghole and Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute, and as funny as it would be to list them as real characters, I think it would be a bridge too far for this thread. Maybe if we create a new section in future - Even More Trivial Trivia, let's say - we could add them to it. I have been thinking about adding a new section down the road anyway, so keep that in mind.


Thanks!  This is just the tip of the iceberg of my, um, tenacity.  See below....




> That said, "which characters are most prominent by number of total pages appeared on" (I'm really going to have to come up with a more concise way of saying that) does strike me as relevant and interesting enough (you know, relatively speaking  ) to track in _some capacity_. So if we were to create an Even More Trivial Trivia section, I'd enjoy creating, say, a "Top 50 characters" ranking that measured appearances by that metric.


So, I have my own tally that lists them not by pages, but by panels.  All 1980 characters, throughout [almost] all media.  I say almost, because I havent included the t-shirts, holiday ornaments, or other physical media outside of books and calendars.

*Spoiler: More madness*
Show


My project started as a way of determining if Vaarsuvius was, in fact, the most talkative of the characters, as is the reputation.  I counted all of the words spoken by all of the characters, and that ballooned into a comprehensive tally of a wide variety of data points.  The laborious part was entering the data.  Now that Im caught up, each new comic takes about 10-15 minutes to enter.

----------


## Ron Miel

> Also, are you including character appearances in the Extras section?  Rich Burlew art only, guest artists obviously don't count. I think we should.





> I'm afraid I don't know what you mean by this. Do you mind rephrasing?



If you look above any comic you will see six icons to navigate through the archive. One of them is ! in a circle. Mouse hover over thiis will take you to the Extras page. That, in turn, will link to pages for wallpapers and incentive comics. 

It's my understanding that, for example,  this went up on the main page occasionally when the Giant was unwell.  And cartoons such as this are fun. 

Are they included in the count? Should they be? 





> Yes, the thumb is Rich's thumb, but Rich also has made appearances in bonus content (mostly the introductions/forewords/whatever to various books), whereas the thumb only appears as a distinct (sort of) character in #864. So the decision was made to treat them as separate characters. I think that was probably the right call, but we can always change it if enough people feel strongly about it.


But the point is that both of them are listed as appearing in #864. Do we want that? Shouldn't it be one or the other?

Sorry if I didn't make that clear.

----------


## Emanick

> If you look above any comic you will see six icons to navigate through the archive. One of them is ! in a circle. Mouse hover over thiis will take you to the Extras page. That, in turn, will link to pages for wallpapers and incentive comics. 
> 
> It's my understanding that, for example,  this went up on the main page occasionally when the Giant was unwell.  And cartoons such as this are fun. 
> 
> Are they included in the count? Should they be?


Ah, gotcha. When you said Extras, I thought you were referring to a section of this thread. No, I'm pretty sure we don't count anything in the Extras section, unless they also appear in a printed book. 




> But the point is that both of them are listed as appearing in #864. Do we want that? Shouldn't it be one or the other?
> 
> Sorry if I didn't make that clear.


No, I understood what you meant! Chronos, I think, explained it well: 




> Sir Thumb and Rich Burlew are the same person, but referred to by different names in the comic and in our world.  I think listing both names is probably the simplest way to address that.


The thumb is Rich's, so we list it as an appearance for him, but the thumb is _also_ treated as its own character by Elan, so we treat it like one, too. That might strike you as a little weird, but I think most people are okay with it.




> Thanks!  This is just the tip of the iceberg of my, um, tenacity.  See below....
> 
> 
> 
> So, I have my own tally that lists them not by pages, but by panels.  All 1798 characters, throughout [almost] all media.  I say almost, because I havent included the t-shirts, holiday ornaments, or other physical media outside of books and calendars.
> 
> *Spoiler: More madness*
> Show
> 
> ...


So _you're_ That Guy! I was _trying_ to remember who had that tally. Truly, a laudable enterprise. If you want to turn that into an online spreadsheet (if it isn't one already), I feel like it would be an honor to link to it in this thread (assuming everyone else is okay with doing that).

----------


## Schroeswald

So I've checked my page list with this and noticed enough discrepancies (that are probably my fault tbh) that I'm sharing them here:

Roy has 9 more pages here than in mine.
Durkon and V have one extra on mine.
Mr. Scruffy, Redcloak, Xykon and Nale have one less on mine.
O-Chul has three less on mine.
Minrah has one extra on mine and Bandana has one less.
I have 8 additional pages for Logann.
Curly has one more for mine.
And my Thirden has one less.

There might be a few more but at the point I stopped there were very few characters left to count that I could see being different (in addition I modified my Greg listing to account for the recent methodology change, as well as removed semi-appearances from Gannji and Enor that it appears was decided didn't count to match up).

----------


## Ron Miel

> ... but the thumb is _also_ treated as its own character by Elan, so we treat it like one, too. 
> .


No, I understand why Sir Thumb is a separate character, and I agree with it.

But the point is, you are _also_ saying it's Rich Burlew's thumb, so it's an appearance of Rich Burlew. It's the double counting that I disagree with. 

The way I see it, the character 'Sir Thumb' appears in #864, and separate character 'Rich Burlew' does not appear.

----------


## Yxylu

> So _you're_ That Guy! I was _trying_ to remember who had that tally. Truly, a laudable enterprise. If you want to turn that into an online spreadsheet (if it isn't one already), I feel like it would be an honor to link to it in this thread (assuming everyone else is okay with doing that).


I am that guy.  I think this link will work for viewing the spreadsheet.  If anyone has any difficulty opening it, let me know.  If you find that you can edit it, also let me know (I'm trying to make it read-only - I'm showing my age, in that I needed to ask my son to help get the settings right).

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14Pw...ew?usp=sharing

As a preview, here are the 50 most talkative characters (as of 1201), how many words they have (and their percentage thereof), how many total appearances, how many panels contain them, how many words per panel (on average), and what percentage of panels include them.

*Spoiler*
Show


Character Name
Words
Percentage
Appearances
Panels
Words per Panel
Percentage of Panels

Roy Greenhilt
62433
12.72%
6003
5907
10.57
26.63%

Haley Starshine
38700
7.88%
4548
4468
8.66
20.14%

Elan
34216
6.97%
4257
4226
8.10
19.05%

Belkar Bitterleaf
33348
6.79%
3774
3741
8.91
16.86%

Vaarsuvius
27666
5.64%
2868
2851
9.70
12.85%

Durkon Thundershield
20020
4.08%
2790
2691
7.44
12.13%

Redcloak
17157
3.50%
1359
1353
12.68
6.10%

Xykon
14800
3.01%
1201
1198
12.35
5.40%

Tarquin
11366
2.32%
733
731
15.55
3.30%

O-Chul
9734
1.98%
957
954
10.20
4.30%

Hinjo
9228
1.88%
829
827
11.16
3.73%

Nale
8758
1.78%
824
820
10.68
3.70%

Celia
6982
1.42%
586
586
11.91
2.64%

Eugene Greenhilt
6859
1.40%
452
444
15.45
2.00%

High Priest of Hel
6265
1.28%
674
664
9.44
2.99%

Shojo
6211
1.27%
314
294
21.13
1.33%

Miko Miyazaki
5825
1.19%
656
647
9.00
2.92%

Monster in the Darkness
5143
1.05%
573
572
8.99
2.58%

Blackwing
4113
0.84%
813
808
5.09
3.64%

Thor
3830
0.78%
252
251
15.26
1.13%

Right-Eye
3761
0.77%
412
412
9.13
1.86%

Lien
3740
0.76%
396
395
9.47
1.78%

Therkla
3626
0.74%
343
342
10.60
1.54%

Malack
3528
0.72%
309
309
11.42
1.39%

Bandana Secundus
3240
0.66%
291
291
11.13
1.31%

Sabine
3203
0.65%
436
423
7.57
1.91%

Qarr
2797
0.57%
258
257
10.88
1.16%

Minrah Shaleshoe
2690
0.55%
358
358
7.51
1.61%

Tsukiko
2656
0.54%
199
189
14.05
0.85%

Julio Scoundrél
2494
0.51%
166
161
15.49
0.73%

Kazumi Kato
2482
0.51%
257
257
9.66
1.16%

Saha Kapoor
2420
0.49%
270
270
8.96
1.22%

Daigo
2393
0.49%
314
314
7.62
1.42%

Hilgya Firehelm
2352
0.48%
289
287
8.20
1.29%

Zhou Bo
2196
0.45%
266
266
8.26
1.20%

Gin-Jun
2156
0.44%
168
167
12.91
0.75%

Sigdi Thundershield
2130
0.43%
215
201
10.60
0.91%

Ian Starshine
2022
0.41%
158
158
12.80
0.71%

Crystal
1915
0.39%
315
285
6.72
1.28%

Kubota
1888
0.38%
113
113
16.71
0.51%

Gannji
1815
0.37%
139
139
13.06
0.63%

Demon Roach
1665
0.34%
699
420
3.96
1.89%

Oracle of Sunken Valley
1659
0.34%
110
110
15.08
0.50%

Hel
1422
0.29%
86
84
16.93
0.38%

Bozzok
1408
0.29%
135
134
10.51
0.60%

Bureaucratic Deva
1401
0.29%
73
73
19.19
0.33%

Thog
1397
0.28%
364
363
3.85
1.64%

Andromeda
1394
0.28%
134
134
10.40
0.60%

Roy's Archon
1298
0.26%
186
186
6.98
0.84%

Exarch of Hel
1281
0.26%
149
149
8.60
0.67%

----------


## Airinyourtires

> (I'm trying to make it read-only - I'm showing my age, in that I needed to ask my son to help get the settings right).


Luckily, you started with the correct settings. Didn't even need my help!

----------


## knag

> It's my understanding that, for example,  this went up on the main page occasionally when the Giant was unwell.  And cartoons such as this are fun. 
> 
> Are they included in the count? Should they be? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the point is that both of them are listed as appearing in #864. Do we want that? Shouldn't it be one or the other?
> 
> Sorry if I didn't make that clear.



I think that #864 is an appearance of Rich Burlew appearing in costume, as it were, as Sir Thumb the Digit Knight. Just as when Nale appeared disguised as Elan it counted as an appearance of both Nale and Elan, Rich Burlew appearing as Sir Thumb counts as an appearance of both, as they are separate characters.

----------


## Precure

> No, I understand why Sir Thumb is a separate character, and I agree with it.
> 
> But the point is, you are _also_ saying it's Rich Burlew's thumb, so it's an appearance of Rich Burlew. It's the double counting that I disagree with. 
> 
> The way I see it, the character 'Sir Thumb' appears in #864, and separate character 'Rich Burlew' does not appear.


Sir Thumb is only the thumb though, rest of the hand is Rich Burlew.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Yxylu

For 1202 - Cloud Commuting

Andromeda (ETA +1) +1
Bandana Secundus +1 +1
Belkar Bitterleaf +1 +1
Blackwing +1 +1
Carol +1 +1
Durkon Thundershield +1 +1
Elan +1 +1
Felix +1 +1
Haley Starshine +1 +1
Kwesi +1
Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 +1
Mateo +1
Minrah Shaleshoe +1 +1
Mr. Scruffy +1
Oaka XXIII +1
Ozzie +1
Roy Greenhilt +1 +1
Vaarsuvius +1 +1

I didnt differentiate between the cloud form and the regular form for the Order, but if thats a thing, those forms get +1 +1.

*I dont care if other people dont.  Im counting Lutey.

----------


## Emanick

Hooray, a new strip!  :Small Smile:  




> For 1202 - Cloud Commuting
> 
> Andromeda +1
> Bandana Secundus +1 +1
> Belkar Bitterleaf +1 +1
> Blackwing +1 +1
> Carol +1 +1
> Durkon Thundershield +1 +1
> Elan +1 +1
> ...


I'm glad I have your count to check against, because that's not quite what I got. 

On page 1 I see Blackwing, Oaka XXIII, Haley, Bandana, Vaarsuvius, Durkon, Minrah, Elan, Belkar, Carol, Roy, Felix, Mr. Scruffy and Andromeda. On page 2 I see Kwesi, Carol, Andromeda, Bandana, Felix, Ozzie, Roy, Haley, Elan, Belkar, Vaarsuvius, Durkon, Minrah and Blackwing. That gives me the following count: 

Blackwing (+1), Oaka XXIII, Haley Starshine (+1), Bandana Secundus (+1), Vaarsuvius (+1), Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (+1), Elan (+1), Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Carol (+1), Roy Greenhilt (+1), Felix (+1), Mr. Scruffy, Kwesi, Andromeda (+1), Ozzie

This is mostly the same as yours, but with two discrepancies: I don't see Mateo anywhere and I think Andromeda has an appearance on both pages. If you zoom in on the last panel of the first page, you can see a figure with something on its head, somewhat to the right of Bandana and Felix. I don't think it can be Ozzie, so it must be Andi.

----------


## Yxylu

> Hooray, a new strip!  
> 
> This is mostly the same as yours, but with two discrepancies: I don't see Mateo anywhere and I think Andromeda has an appearance on both pages. If you zoom in on the last panel of the first page, you can see a figure with something on its head, somewhat to the right of Bandana and Felix. I don't think it can be Ozzie, so it must be Andi.


I saw the one towards the middle of the ship as Oaka XXIII, with Bandana, Felix, and Carol at the railing, and Mateo at the wheel in that panel.  I could be wrong though.  They get pretty pixelated when I zoom in.

----------


## Schroeswald

> I saw the one towards the middle of the ship as Oaka XXIII, with Bandana, Felix, and Carol at the railing, and Mateo at the wheel in that panel.  I could be wrong though.  They get pretty pixelated when I zoom in.


I'm about halfway in between these two, I do believe what you saw as Mateo is correct, and what Emanick saw was Andi, because she does have red on her head and closely I see a little bit of yellow on her.

----------


## Yxylu

> I'm about halfway in between these two, I do believe what you saw as Mateo is correct, and what Emanick saw was Andi, because she does have red on her head and closely I see a little bit of yellow on her.


You convinced me.  I updated my count.

----------


## Emanick

> I'm about halfway in between these two, I do believe what you saw as Mateo is correct, and what Emanick saw was Andi, because she does have red on her head and closely I see a little bit of yellow on her.


I think you're right. I can't tell who that figure is, but it does look like it could be Mateo, and since I think that's where the ship's wheel is, it makes sense that it's him. 

I'll update the OP with this once my current D&D session ends.  :Small Tongue:  

Edit: Done. Carol is now officially a Secondary Character. Seems wrong somehow; she doesn't even really have a personality. Maybe we should consider raising the threshold for qualifying as a "Secondary Character" to 30 appearances?

*Updated through 1202*
Andromeda (+1), Bandana Secundus (+1), Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Blackwing (+1), Carol (+1), Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Elan (+1), Felix (+1), Haley Starshine (+1), Kwesi, Mateo, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (+1), Mr. Scruffy, Oaka XXIII, Ozzie, Roy Greenhilt (+1), Vaarsuvius (+1)

----------


## teems

sorry this is not my business and offtopic but I was so surprised to read here that Martianmister passed away. because I see her on still posting on other sites (marshiyanmisuta on bulbagarden forums and martianmister on serebii). I don't know if she's the same person but maybe you do, thought you would like to know.

----------


## 2.5 cats

> Carol is now officially a Secondary Character. Seems wrong somehow; she doesn't even really have a personality. Maybe we should consider raising the threshold for qualifying as a "Secondary Character" to 30 appearances?


Seems reasonable.   How about...

Major:  60+
Secondary:  30 - 59
Supporting:  20 - 29
Recurring:  11 - 19  (If you're feeling ambitious, make it 10 - 19).

----------


## knag

> sorry this is not my business and offtopic but I was so surprised to read here that Martianmister passed away. because I see her on still posting on other sites (marshiyanmisuta on bulbagarden forums and martianmister on serebii). I don't know if she's the same person but maybe you do, thought you would like to know.


The only info we have is a post by someone who claimed to be her brother asking to have all of her information taken down from this site since she had passed away. Any other conversations took place by DM. I don't know if anyone knew who she was IRL, so I guess we are just operating on the assumption that the post was not a bad joke. Those other accounts might not be the same person; given the situation I think we have to live with the ambiguity, unless you have additional information.

In the case of Wrecan, his identity in the real world was known publicly at least after he died.

----------


## Fawkes

I did a cursory look, and found some connections, but they're tenuous. There's too much unknown to make a call on it. And at least one of the accounts is complaining about being harassed on multiple sites, so I'd recommend not worrying about it, lest we wind up witch-hunting someone who isn't involved, or worse, suffered a loss.

----------


## Emanick

I did my own search just now and found a bunch of random stuff, but nothing particularly helpful. The most I feel comfortable saying is that there is almost definitely more than one person named martianmister on the Internet, and that our martianmister definitely has an interest in editing other wikis, but since she ran this thread for some time, that's really not surprising. 

I would love for martianmister to still be alive, but it does seem inappropriate to risk harassing anyone who may be grief-stricken on what is basically a glorified hunch at this point. If anyone can think of a way to find some more definitive evidence _without_ harassing anyone, that would be good, but right now I can't.

----------


## Quebbster

From a practical standpoint, the important thing is that martianmister is not with us anymore. Whether "us" means "people on this forum" or "everyone" isn't really relevant. Someone needs to manage the thread since MM isn't around.
It would be fantastic news if she turned out alive and well, but there's no point holding your breath waiting for her to come back.

----------


## Precure

Belkar
Blackwing
Durkon
Elan
Greyview
Haley
Hinjo
Minrah
Oona
Roy
Therkla 😍
Vaarsuvius

----------


## Schroeswald

Also, Belkar, Roy, Elan, Haley and V are in two pages

----------


## Chronos

And all of the humanoid members of the Order have an alteration "as Wind Walking" or "as gaseous".  We're still tracking alterations due to magic, right?

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1203*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1) (as cloud), Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (as cloud), Elan (+1) (as cloud), Greyview, Haley Starshine (+1) (as cloud), Hinjo, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as cloud), Oona, Roy Greenhilt (+1) (as cloud), Therkla, Vaarsuvius (+1) (as cloud)
As I did last time, I listed the whole Order as one entity in the Alternate Magical Forms section, under "The Order of the Stick as Clouds." That seems tidier than breaking them out into seven different entries, but if others feel strongly about it, I can switch up how they're listed.

----------


## ti'esar

So this is _super_-nitpicky, but:

Comic 50 is listed as the first appearance of Tarquin's intelligent axe Soul-Muncher, but the axe he has there doesn't have the red runes Soul-Muncher does. And while that might otherwise qualify as an art upgrade, we actually do see Tarquin's original appearance artistically upgraded in Comic 725, and his axe still has no runes. I'm inclined to think it's not Soul-Muncher and the implication is that he acquired it sometime between then and the present.

I think I brought this up once before, but I don't recall what was said in response.

----------


## knag

I think when Rich drew #50 he had no conception of Soul Muncher yet. But I do think that the axe in #50 is Soul Muncher. I think he took the axe he drew in the original comic and elaborated on it. When he decided it would be a Stormbringer/Mournblade homage, he added the runes to make it a runeblade like the swords in the Moorcock books.

This is all just conjecture, but my personal opinion is that it is Soul Muncher, though not fully conceptualized yet, and it should count as an appearance of that character.

----------


## Emanick

> So this is _super_-nitpicky, but:
> 
> Comic 50 is listed as the first appearance of Tarquin's intelligent axe Soul-Muncher, but the axe he has there doesn't have the red runes Soul-Muncher does. And while that might otherwise qualify as an art upgrade, we actually do see Tarquin's original appearance artistically upgraded in Comic 725, and his axe still has no runes. I'm inclined to think it's not Soul-Muncher and the implication is that he acquired it sometime between then and the present.
> 
> I think I brought this up once before, but I don't recall what was said in response.





> I think when Rich drew #50 he had no conception of Soul Muncher yet. But I do think that the axe in #50 is Soul Muncher. I think he took the axe he drew in the original comic and elaborated on it. When he decided it would be a Stormbringer/Mournblade homage, he added the runes to make it a runeblade like the swords in the Moorcock books.
> 
> This is all just conjecture, but my personal opinion is that it is Soul Muncher, though not fully conceptualized yet, and it should count as an appearance of that character.


I think I find knag's case a bit more convincing. The axe in #50 and #725 is exactly the same unique shape as Soul-Muncher; it would be quite a coincidence if said axe's close resemblance to Soul-Muncher was a mere coincidence. I suppose you could argue that the weapon may have been upgraded into a magical, sentient item between the flashback panels in #50 and #725 and the present day, in which case Soul-Muncher would not yet be a character in those flashback panels, but my understanding is that most intelligent magical items in D&D are intelligent from the moment of creation; they don't often acquire intelligence in the process of being upgraded from, say, a +2 greataxe from a +5 greataxe. 

I guess I could be convinced otherwise, though, especially if my understanding of how intelligent magical items work in D&D is flatly wrong. Almost all I know on the subject comes from reading a few manuals and a couple dozen R.A. Salvatore books as a preteen/teenager; maybe there's a broader literature out there that suggests something entirely different.

----------


## ti'esar

I find that position convincing. Taking a brief look, I noticed the axe Thog used as the Champion, despite some similarities, has a distinctly different shape, which does suggest that it's meant to be a unique design and not just a particular style of axe.

----------


## Chronos

*1204 Not Again*:

Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Kraagor (as statue), Roy Greenhilt, Redcloak, Vaarsuvius

I don't think we've seen this bugbear before.  If he shows up again, I propose "Crown of horns bugbear", unless some better name presents itself.

----------


## Gift Jeraff

He might be the village shaman.

----------


## knag

> He might be the village shaman.


The bugbear is from #1036, panel 2.

Also, would it be possible to link to the other iterations of this thread in the FAQ section? There are links to some of the older ones, but not the more recent ones (IV, V, VI).

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1204*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Bugbear with Crown of Horns, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Kraagor (as statue), Redcloak, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius



> The bugbear is from #1036, panel 2.
> 
> Also, would it be possible to link to the other iterations of this thread in the FAQ section? There are links to some of the older ones, but not the more recent ones (IV, V, VI).


Sure, I'll add some.

----------


## Satohika

Hello.

I'm the user know as martianmister/marshiyanmister/marshiyanmisuta in many sites such as Serebii forums and Bulbagarden, and other places. I have been informed by a fellow site user that there is some confusion regarding the relationship between me and this thread's former admin. Discussion about it seems to died down, but I still believe that it's important to answer some questions.

For a start, I'm not her, but I used to knew her very well. She was my cousin and we even used to live together with our families. It might seen unusual to westerners, but it was common, at least used to be very common in Turkey to family members, even married ones, to live together, since prices were high. Even now me and my brothers still live with our parents. While we used to live together, we had to use same computer and same e-mail adress: _[email protected]_. It's a play on a comic book character's name (Martin Mystere) and family members used it as a user name since it was a pretty unique name. If you google that name there is many accounts, most of them were created by my brothers and cousins, and most of them are deactive. My account on Bulbagarden originally created by my brother in late 2000s and we both used to use it till he decide move on. My cousin's account here is probably similar, used by both her and her brother, since I don't believe that she was old enough to post several things she posted here years ago.  Anyway, we used to be pretty close friends, but certain political differences regarding our country's current president throw us apart. News of her death was a big shock to me and make me regret the things I said to her. I surely hope there is still some hope for her, wherever she is, or if she exist if you don't believe life after death.

Sorry for my mediocre english skills and thank you all.

Also, PLEASE don't delete anyting posted by my cousin, despite what her brother told you about her. She deserves to have that dignity. If you have anything else to say to me, or questions, you can find me in Bulbagarden forums. I'm not using Serebii anymore. Thanks again.

----------


## Quebbster

> Hello.
> 
> I'm the user know as martianmister/marshiyanmister/marshiyanmisuta in many sites such as Serebii forums and Bulbagarden, and other places. I have been informed by a fellow site user that there is some confusion regarding the relationship between me and this thread's former admin. Discussion about it seems to died down, but I still believe that it's important to answer some questions.
> 
> For a start, I'm not her, but I used to knew her very well. She was my cousin and we even used to live together with our families. It might seen unusual to westerners, but it was common, at least used to be very common in Turkey to family members, even married ones, to live together, since prices were high. Even now me and my brothers still live with our parents. While we used to live together, we had to use same computer and same e-mail adress: _[email protected]_. It's a play on a comic book character's name (Martin Mystere) and family members used it as a user name since it was a pretty unique name. If you google that name there is many accounts, most of them were created by my brothers and cousins, and most of them are deactive. My account on Bulbagarden originally created by my brother in late 2000s and we both used to use it till he decide move on. My cousin's account here is probably similar, used by both her and her brother, since I don't believe that she was old enough to post several things she posted here years ago.  Anyway, we used to be pretty close friends, but certain political differences regarding our country's current president throw us apart. News of her death was a big shock to me and make me regret the things I said to her. I surely hope there is still some hope for her, wherever she is, or if she exist if you don't believe life after death.
> 
> Sorry for my mediocre english skills and thank you all.
> 
> Also, PLEASE don't delete anyting posted by my cousin, despite what her brother told you about her. She deserves to have that dignity. If you have anything else to say to me, or questions, you can find me in Bulbagarden forums. I'm not using Serebii anymore. Thanks again.


Thanks for the clarification. It's good to know.

----------


## ref

Why do many icons have a black semi-transparent bar across them?

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> Why do many icons have a black semi-transparent bar across them?


For the same reason your avatar does: they are hosted in a free account in an image host that overlays that bar to indicate they'd rather the account was upgraded to a paid one.

Grey Wolf

----------


## Peelee

Aye. Hosting the image on a new site would fix that (though only for the that one image, of course; everyone with that issue would have to do it for all them all to go away).

----------


## Yxylu

*For 1205*

Bugbear with Crown of Horns +1
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield +1
Kraagor (as statue) +1
Redcloak +1

----------


## ref

Ah, makes sense. Thank you.

----------


## Precure

Maybe we should rid of icons for supporting and secondary characters altogether? I was checking old threads by Wrecan and he didn't have them. They are a pain and most of them are unimportant anyway.

----------


## b_jonas

> Maybe we should rid of icons for supporting and secondary characters altogether?


I like the icons.  You don't have any description next to most of those characters, and I can't remember many of them by name, so the icon reminds me which characters is who.  I could always look them up in the wiki, but this is easier.

----------


## Satohika

Hello again. Thanks for all the support messages.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1205*
Bugbear with Crown of Horns, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Redcloak



> Hello.
> 
> I'm the user know as martianmister/marshiyanmister/marshiyanmisuta in many sites such as Serebii forums and Bulbagarden, and other places. I have been informed by a fellow site user that there is some confusion regarding the relationship between me and this thread's former admin. Discussion about it seems to died down, but I still believe that it's important to answer some questions.
> 
> For a start, I'm not her, but I used to knew her very well. She was my cousin and we even used to live together with our families. It might seen unusual to westerners, but it was common, at least used to be very common in Turkey to family members, even married ones, to live together, since prices were high. Even now me and my brothers still live with our parents. While we used to live together, we had to use same computer and same e-mail adress: _[email protected]_. It's a play on a comic book character's name (Martin Mystere) and family members used it as a user name since it was a pretty unique name. If you google that name there is many accounts, most of them were created by my brothers and cousins, and most of them are deactive. My account on Bulbagarden originally created by my brother in late 2000s and we both used to use it till he decide move on. My cousin's account here is probably similar, used by both her and her brother, since I don't believe that she was old enough to post several things she posted here years ago.  Anyway, we used to be pretty close friends, but certain political differences regarding our country's current president throw us apart. News of her death was a big shock to me and make me regret the things I said to her. I surely hope there is still some hope for her, wherever she is, or if she exist if you don't believe life after death.
> 
> Sorry for my mediocre english skills and thank you all.
> 
> Also, PLEASE don't delete anyting posted by my cousin, despite what her brother told you about her. She deserves to have that dignity. If you have anything else to say to me, or questions, you can find me in Bulbagarden forums. I'm not using Serebii anymore. Thanks again.


Thank you so much for taking the trouble to clarify matters for us. I'm sorry to hear that martianmister is indeed no longer with us.  :Small Frown:  You have my utmost condolences. 




> I like the icons.  You don't have any description next to most of those characters, and I can't remember many of them by name, so the icon reminds me which characters is who.  I could always look them up in the wiki, but this is easier.


I agree, the icons are nice, and I'd like to keep them around. I still plan on doing something about them eventually, but it's a big task, and this is a bit out of my area of familiarity. I've been rather hoping that somebody with experience in this would step up in the meantime, but after I get my current set of tasks out of the way, maybe I'll have time to address this.

----------


## knag

1206: Durkon, Redcloak

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1206*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Redcloak
Wow. Such a simple update.

I wonder whether Redcloak will pass Nale in appearances during this scene...

----------


## knag

> Here's the list of strips I gave Durkon* credit for appearing in, organized into groups of ten so that they're slightly easier to follow: 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> 1-10: 878, 879, 882, 883, 892, 893, 894, 895a, 903, 905
> 11-20: 906a, 907, 908, 909, 910, 911, 912, 916, 917a, 919
> 21-30: 922a, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932
> 31-40: 933b, 939, 946b, 947b, 948a, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956
> 41-50: 957, 958, 960, 961, 962, 963a, 964, 965, 966, 968
> ...


Speaking of villains with a high number of appearances, I finally got around to reconciling the additional appearances now that we're counting him when he doesn't speak and when he was a thrall. I did notice that you missed #934 in that list.

Edit: I think the issue is that 933 is a typo. Durkon is not in #933.

----------


## Gift Jeraff

A thought occurred to me: should the "Durkon Turns Undead" bonus strip at the end of Book 5 count as an appearance for Vampire Durkon?
EDIT: On second thought, he's apparently meant to be a ghoul in that strip so probably not. I just found it amusing that the design remained basically unchanged and his only line was even the same as Vampire Durkon's very first line ("RRRRARRRGHH!!!").

----------


## Emanick

> Speaking of villains with a high number of appearances, I finally got around to reconciling the additional appearances now that we're counting him when he doesn't speak and when he was a thrall. I did notice that you missed #934 in that list.
> 
> Edit: I think the issue is that 933 is a typo. Durkon is not in #933.


Thanks so much for double-checking my work! I'm pretty sure what was going on there is that I was looking at the strips in the book, not in the online comic, and in the book, the first half-page of #934 is treated as the last half-page of #933. (It's possible that I'm misremembering, since I'm currently unable to get to my copy of _Blood Runs in the Family_, but I *think* that's what my thinking was.) 

Luckily, due to the way the panels are arranged, the total number of pages Durkon is in is the same no matter how you do the counting, so I don't think that affects our final number. Please do let me know any other discrepancies that you discover, though. 




> A thought occurred to me: should the "Durkon Turns Undead" bonus strip at the end of Book 5 count as an appearance for Vampire Durkon?
> EDIT: On second thought, he's apparently meant to be a ghoul in that strip so probably not. I just found it amusing that the design remained basically unchanged and his only line was even the same as Vampire Durkon's very first line ("RRRRARRRGHH!!!").


Ha, I totally missed that joke! Thanks for pointing it out, that's hilarious. 

I did seriously consider including that as an appearance for Vampire!Durkon, but ultimately came to the same conclusion you did, albeit for slightly different reasons - he's not in any meaningful sense the same character as the vampire spirit that Hel created to occupy Durkon's body. The ghoul thing is another good reason to treat him as a different character, though.

----------


## Schroeswald

We have like 40 missing images, and theyre even more broken than the last time they broke.

----------


## knag

Would it be helpful if I hosted the images on a private webserver? Seems like the problem is we've migrated them from free host to free host that keeps blocking them eventually. Where do the original files reside?

Also:
#1207: Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Redcloak

----------


## Gift Jeraff

The statue of Kraagor can also be seen in panel 5.

----------


## b_jonas

> Would it be helpful if I hosted the images on a private webserver? Seems like the problem is we've migrated them from free host to free host that keeps blocking them eventually. Where do the original files reside?


Most of them are still on imgur, it just may or may not serve them depending on the Referer and other magic, so you can access them still.  Update: ah, you want the ones on photobucket.  I don't know then.  The last time I looked they were mostly on imgur.  

Update: wait, didn't we have a separate thread collecting smilies, including extra one for the same character?  I'll try to find that.  Yeah, Order of the Stick Smilies, also mostly on photobucket.  Some images were on the wayback machine, let me look.

Update: https://web.archive.org/web/20191208...ng-things-quot plus https://web.archive.org/web/20180228...ng-things-quot has most of the smilies.  Copy them from there, then find the differences elsewhere on the Wayback machine.

Also for the three I made (the Minrah face is probably not the best one to use, someone else made a better one later), try 
*Spoiler: avatars*
Show

https://sites.google.com/view/oots-tiny-avatars/home  Shirra,  Hoskins,  Minrah

----------


## knag

Since imgur seems to work I've collected all the old bitbucket smilies and uploaded them there.

You could pull the direct link from those images.

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> Since imgur seems to work I've collected all the old bitbucket smilies and uploaded them there.
> 
> You could pull the direct link from those images.


(the link is not working for me - just takes me to an error page, I'm afraid)

Grey Wolf

----------


## knag

Sorry, I guess I don't really understand imgur. These are the direct links I think:

*Spoiler: Long list of smilie links*
Show


https://i.imgur.com/yOJ6HMs.png
https://i.imgur.com/TbvSGgE.png
https://i.imgur.com/Dw4keUD.png
https://i.imgur.com/2bJQune.png
https://i.imgur.com/XAu1B1E.gif
https://i.imgur.com/DmwUqSe.png
https://i.imgur.com/Ue2RaBf.png
https://i.imgur.com/f2e6utr.png
https://i.imgur.com/LSv2LFn.png
https://i.imgur.com/AOW1UMr.png
https://i.imgur.com/z2BKtUR.png
https://i.imgur.com/WQScrRF.png
https://i.imgur.com/N4mLo7k.png
https://i.imgur.com/nj0HAdf.png
https://i.imgur.com/xtJz0BX.gif
https://i.imgur.com/yXi1Ke4.png
https://i.imgur.com/uFrEbmS.png
https://i.imgur.com/D0KxYCV.png
https://i.imgur.com/QMid12Y.png
https://i.imgur.com/Z9DQIxz.png
https://i.imgur.com/yVN3nge.png
https://i.imgur.com/Re9DkC2.png
https://i.imgur.com/5nOIlxu.gif
https://i.imgur.com/nwhfQiA.gif
https://i.imgur.com/3xjGby5.gif
https://i.imgur.com/fHcSmJv.gif
https://i.imgur.com/VLs1AAQ.png
https://i.imgur.com/nrxdg7S.png
https://i.imgur.com/fnkU78x.png
https://i.imgur.com/0i2kPP5.png
https://i.imgur.com/NQ3v3BV.gif
https://i.imgur.com/0cNv2Pt.gif
https://i.imgur.com/RomrE3N.png
https://i.imgur.com/Fk7ojCb.gif
https://i.imgur.com/HV2TMuq.png
https://i.imgur.com/LMjhaTN.png
https://i.imgur.com/eTgPakB.png
https://i.imgur.com/MDk6w3a.png
https://i.imgur.com/PgsbFfp.png
https://i.imgur.com/GZoazdD.png
https://i.imgur.com/xdv5Ol1.png
https://i.imgur.com/kieXAgm.gif
https://i.imgur.com/E6jEuIQ.png
https://i.imgur.com/EqBtbkr.png
https://i.imgur.com/D32NcQH.gif
https://i.imgur.com/2UMXwIv.png
https://i.imgur.com/5tYB4C9.gif
https://i.imgur.com/nZzYSkk.png
https://i.imgur.com/OSBB47U.png
https://i.imgur.com/os79kk6.png
https://i.imgur.com/AcS3xKR.png
https://i.imgur.com/qeqtHAA.png
https://i.imgur.com/JAfPe2O.png
https://i.imgur.com/CXVbHMs.png
https://i.imgur.com/or0HSEw.png
https://i.imgur.com/8SOEGuX.png
https://i.imgur.com/w8DcerJ.png
https://i.imgur.com/KOfcaM2.gif
https://i.imgur.com/cXt2Ea5.png
https://i.imgur.com/Q2D2oJj.gif
https://i.imgur.com/jLeWSFF.png
https://i.imgur.com/BATbPij.gif
https://i.imgur.com/ffu7oEf.png
https://i.imgur.com/QmRAWt3.gif
https://i.imgur.com/del8b1H.png
https://i.imgur.com/w4irhik.png
https://i.imgur.com/DI5ZklU.gif
https://i.imgur.com/afAcK85.png
https://i.imgur.com/W7VgPE6.png
https://i.imgur.com/jHNWPsT.png
https://i.imgur.com/FST8lx5.png
https://i.imgur.com/pTaXZAP.png
https://i.imgur.com/TJJCMAi.png
https://i.imgur.com/54s4Bc4.png
https://i.imgur.com/8iTJ34F.png
https://i.imgur.com/Dn53oli.png
https://i.imgur.com/Z5SScUg.png
https://i.imgur.com/ofyd1aH.png
https://i.imgur.com/ju7YhTw.gif
https://i.imgur.com/C0DKPeJ.png
https://i.imgur.com/KYKYzLI.png
https://i.imgur.com/ssSYEjc.png
https://i.imgur.com/md861oN.gif
https://i.imgur.com/0kwIBC9.png
https://i.imgur.com/F09lPOo.png
https://i.imgur.com/sQ9D0GC.png
https://i.imgur.com/S0i02wg.gif
https://i.imgur.com/1fWXkg9.png

----------


## Fawkes

I believe imgur is no longer allowing users to use imgur as an image hosting site.

----------


## knag

Ok, well I'm willing to host them, with the caveat that if the bandwidth required gets to be too much I might shut them down.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1207*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Redcloak
I'm sorry for the delayed update, y'all. I've spent the past week moving most of my possessions between addresses, and it's been incredibly time-consuming. I'm mostly done now, though, so I should be able to update more quickly going forward. 




> Since imgur seems to work I've collected all the old bitbucket smilies and uploaded them there.
> 
> You could pull the direct link from those images.





> Ok, well I'm willing to host them, with the caveat that if the bandwidth required gets to be too much I might shut them down.


Thank you so much! That's incredibly helpful. Please let me know if the bandwidth does get to be too much; I'd be happy to contribute to keep it viable for you. 

I've updated the images in the OP, and added all of the other missing ones that I could track down, too (including Kraagor, who just reached Recurring Character status and thus merits a smilie for the first time). That leaves 13 missing icons, one for each of the following characters: 

*Spoiler*
Show

Kudzu (Secondary Character, 27 appearances)
CotS Usher with Long Hair (Supporting Character, 23 appearances)
Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair (Supporting Character, 20 appearances)
Priestess of Hel with Long Hair (Supporting Character, 18 appearances)
Logann Brightstone (Supporting Character, 17 appearances)
Odin (Recurring Character, 13 appearances)
Kandro (Recurring Character, 12 appearances)
Oona (Recurring Character, 12 appearances)
Vampire Dwarf with Brown Beard (Recurring Character, 12 appearances)
High Priestess of Frigg (Recurring Character, 11 appearances)
High Priest of Mani (Recurring Character, 11 appearances)
Tinna (Recurring Character, 11 appearances)
Vampire Dwarf with Red Ponytail (Recurring Character, 11 appearances)


I really doubt that I have the graphical skill to create high-quality versions of these - I checked, and there doesn't appear to be a shortcut, besides ordinary cropping and copy/pasting - but I suppose I'll give it a try if nobody else is able to make them by the end of the month.

----------


## knag

1208: Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Redcloak

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1208*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Redcloak
Kraagor's statue has now passed Haley's petrified form as the statue with the most appearances in the comic.  :Small Tongue:  

I will likely implement the vampire-related changes we've discussed soon. As it currently stands, here are said changes: 

Malack will cease appearing as two different characters, since he has never appeared as anything but a vampire in possession of his host's body. 
Vampires whose hosts have appeared as living beings will be treated as two separate characters, the same way that Durkon and Durkon* now are. The host will be treated as appearing in every strip that their body shows up in, whether that form is that of a living being, a corpse, or a vampire. The vampire will be treated as appearing in every strip where his or her vampirized body and/or speech bubble appears. 
Since these characters are being tracked as separate, they will no longer appear in the "notable alterations" section as "alternate magical forms." 

I think that's everything, and I think that roughly reflects the thread consensus when we last discussed the topic. Please let me know if you agree or disagree, since this is a moderately significant change, and although I see it as an improvement, and I think most of you do as well, it would be nice to be sure.

----------


## Angel Bob

> *Updated through 1208*
> Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Redcloak
> Kraagor's statue has now passed Haley's petrified form as the statue with the most appearances in the comic.  
> 
> I will likely implement the vampire-related changes we've discussed soon. As it currently stands, here are said changes: 
> 
> Malack will cease appearing as two different characters, since he has never appeared as anything but a vampire in possession of his host's body. 
> Vampires whose hosts have appeared as living beings will be treated as two separate characters, the same way that Durkon and Durkon* now are. The host will be treated as appearing in every strip that their body shows up in, whether that form is that of a living being, a corpse, or a vampire. The vampire will be treated as appearing in every strip where his or her vampirized body and/or speech bubble appears. 
> Since these characters are being tracked as separate, they will no longer appear in the "notable alterations" section as "alternate magical forms." 
> ...


Lurker here, but I want to voice my support for this change. It makes intuitive sense to me and will clean up the list considerably.

----------


## knag

1209: Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Redcloak

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1209*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Redcloak (+1), My Morale (-100)
No, I'm obviously not going to actually include that last one. That would be silly. And engaging in such silliness would be very silly.

----------


## understatement

> *Updated through 1209*
> Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Redcloak (+1), My Morale (-100)
> No, I'm obviously not going to actually include that last one. That would be silly. And engaging in such silliness would be very silly.


Out of curiosity, how many times has this last "character" appeared for you?

ETA: Sorry, this question came out really wrong and insensitive and sounded way better in my head. I meant in essence how many times the comic has delivered soul-crushing morale.

----------


## Emanick

> Out of curiosity, how many times has this last "character" appeared for you?


More times than I can count. Which, given my job here, is saying a lot.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

1210: Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Redcloak, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (!)

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1210*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as Large size), Redcloak
I'm considering adding "imploded" as a "notable alteration," both for Durkon and for the elves that Redcloak imploded way back in Book 5. I'm not sure whether it counts as an "alternate magical form," though - it certainly seems on par with being charmed, which counts, and it's certainly a magical alteration, but is it really an "alternate form"? Thoughts? 

Also, Minrah has now appeared in as many strips as Thog. By that metric, she's now tied as the 19th-most-significant character!  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Schroeswald

> *Updated through 1210*
> Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as Large size), Redcloak
> I'm considering adding "imploded" as a "notable alteration," both for Durkon and for the elves that Redcloak imploded way back in Book 5. I'm not sure whether it counts as an "alternate magical form," though - it certainly seems on par with being charmed, which counts, and it's certainly a magical alteration, but is it really an "alternate form"? Thoughts? 
> 
> Also, Minrah has now appeared in as many strips as Thog. By that metric, she's now tied as the 19th-most-significant character!


By my page count metric she's the 22nd most important character, being the most appearing character to not appear on over 100 pages, 7 more than Bandana and 24 less than the Demon Roaches.

She'll probably move up past 22nd but I don't know when, as the 21 above her include only six characters that will be fairly stable for awhile, and Thog is the lowest appearing of those with thirty more pages than her.

----------


## b_jonas

> She'll probably move up past 22nd but I don't know when, as the 21 above her include only six characters that will be fairly stable for awhile,


That's what I thought, that Minrah will keep appearing and become the sixth member of the Order when Belkar dies.  But then the Giant pretty much jossed that in the 2020-03-01 answer post on Patreon.  So now I think that no, Minrah will die again in the next fight, before Belkar.

----------


## Quebbster

> That's what I thought, that Minrah will keep appearing and become the sixth member of the Order when Belkar dies.  But then the Giant pretty much jossed that in the 2020-03-01 answer post on Patreon.  So now I think that no, Minrah will die again in the next fight, before Belkar.


Is Minrah surviving and not joining the Order not an option?

----------


## b_jonas

> Is Minrah surviving and not joining the Order not an option?


Yes, but the first time Minrah died, it caught everyone by surprise, even though it should have been obvious.  I won't make that mistake again.  This is the last book, so someone has to die.  Belkar will, but there will probably be more victims.  Elan and Haley probably won't die because of the prophecy.  Roy may die, but not before he defeats Xykon.  Minrah chose to go to the place where there will probably be a big final confrontation with Xykon and Redcloak, and is actively helping Durkon.  She's underleveled and not as developed as a character.  Durkon, Minrah, and Vaarsuvius are all prime candidates to die, they could deliberately heroically sacrifice themselves to accomplish something, or just die in the ensuing fight.  But Vaarsuvius and Durkon will probably only die later in the comic, whereas Minrah is less protected by the narrative, she could die any time.  I wouldn't be too surprised if Redcloak killed him in the next panel.  Redcloak may still be in the middle of the effect of his Implosion spell, in which case he can freely target Minrah the next turn.  But even if he isn't, he probably has another level 9 spell prepared and some other ways to fight.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1211*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as Large Size), Redcloak



> Yes, but the first time Minrah died, it caught everyone by surprise, even though it should have been obvious.  I won't make that mistake again.  This is the last book, so someone has to die.  Belkar will, but there will probably be more victims.  Elan and Haley probably won't die because of the prophecy.  Roy may die, but not before he defeats Xykon.  Minrah chose to go to the place where there will probably be a big final confrontation with Xykon and Redcloak, and is actively helping Durkon.  She's underleveled and not as developed as a character.  Durkon, Minrah, and Vaarsuvius are all prime candidates to die, they could deliberately heroically sacrifice themselves to accomplish something, or just die in the ensuing fight.  But Vaarsuvius and Durkon will probably only die later in the comic, whereas Minrah is less protected by the narrative, she could die any time.  I wouldn't be too surprised if Redcloak killed him in the next panel.  Redcloak may still be in the middle of the effect of his Implosion spell, in which case he can freely target Minrah the next turn.  But even if he isn't, he probably has another level 9 spell prepared and some other ways to fight.


Narratively speaking, I don't think Minrah has done quite enough yet to justify her presence in Book 7, so I'll be quite surprised if she dies now (unless Durkon raises her, which now that I think about it seems fairly likely). 

Durkon has died twice already, and his ending is already muddied by the fact that he has messy-but-important responsibilities to grow into back at home. It seems really unlikely that he'll die for good during this book. 

Besides Belkar, V seems like the only member of the Order who might plausibly die a permanent death in this book. I think Elan, Haley and Roy are all probably protected by Elan's prophecy; an ending in which Haley is killed would be a tragedy for Elan, and one in which Roy dies would be bittersweet at best. I guess Minrah could die, but probably not yet.

----------


## b_jonas

> Narratively speaking, I don't think Minrah has done quite enough yet to justify her presence in Book 7, so I'll be quite surprised if she dies now (unless Durkon raises her, which now that I think about it seems fairly likely).


I am not saying that he'll die right now, only that he will probably die before he has a chance to become the sixth member of the Order, so before Belkar dies or soon enough after.  Minrah may also survive, but also not become the sixth member because Belkar dies shorty before Xykon and Redcloak are defeated and there's no more need to have an Order of the Stick, but I consider this less likely.

*Update:* More relevantly to this thread.  In #415 third panel, Xykon says "TeeVo" with a capital "V", but this thread lists them as "Teevo" with a small "v".  Is this deliberate, and where does the latter come from?

----------


## Gift Jeraff

Teevo itself when it says its name and the most recent mention of it:
https://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots0918.html

----------


## knag

#1212: Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as large size), Oona, Redcloak

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1212*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as Large Size) (+1), Oona, Redcloak (+1)

----------


## Yxylu

Some interesting (?) facts from the new update:

Minrah has now spoken more words (2,938) than Qarr, pulling into 27th place.
Oona jumped over the Cleric of Loki, Thanh, and the Narrator from the intro comics in DCF to 76th place
Book 7 currently has the 7th highest number of words per panel at 27.35, and its in 1st place if you leave out the calendars.

Also, Ive done some extrapolation of the word count for this book, based on the previous six data points.  Depending on the calculation method, theres a wide variety of possibilities of lengths:

Linear best fit:  97,619
Exponential:  117,330
5th-order polynomial:  22,636

If its close to the polynomial, we are already over a third of the way into book 7!

----------


## Schroeswald

> If its close to the polynomial, we are already over a third of the way into book 7!


I'm going to take a wild guess and say that there will be more than one hundred strips in this book, based on, literally everything.

----------


## understatement

1213: Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (also as large size), Oona, Redcloak

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1213*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Kraagor (as statue) (as animated statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as Large Size), Oona, Redcloak
Redcloak has now appeared in as many online strips as Nale. If Nale isn't careful, he'll lose his status as the main villain of the comic.  :Small Amused: 

I've added in "alternate magical forms" entries for Team Peregrine Commander and Team Peregrine Lieutenant for when each of them were _imploded_, and made a couple of other minor tweaks not worth mentioning (spelling and stuff). 

Edit: I'd like to revive the discussion about tweaking the categories we place each character in. Back in May, I proposed raising the threshold for who counts as a "supporting" or "secondary" character, but after 2.5 cats replied, the conversation quite understandably turned elsewhere when somebody raised the question of whether martianmister might still be alive. I think it's a question worth bringing up again, though. 

Here's 2.5 cats's suggestion for a new set of categories: 




> Seems reasonable.   How about...
> 
> Major:  60+
> Secondary:  30 - 59
> Supporting:  20 - 29
> Recurring:  11 - 19  (If you're feeling ambitious, make it 10 - 19).


Personally, I think this is the best solution. I was going to suggest making the Supporting Characters bracket a bit wider, but I noticed that that would make the Secondary Characters bracket a little too small. Besides, characters like Gontor, Eugene and Sigdi seem more like Secondary Characters than Supporting ones anyway.

----------


## Worldsong

> *Updated through 1213*
> Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Kraagor (as statue) (as animated statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (as Large Size), Oona, Redcloak
> Redcloak has now appeared in as many online strips as Nale. If Nale isn't careful, he'll lose his status as the main villain of the comic.


Redcloak being a more important character than Nale? Perish the thought!

----------


## b_jonas

Redcloak and Nale were never the real villains.  The real villains of OotS are Xykon and Trigak.

----------


## Emanick

> Redcloak and Nale were never the real villains.  The real villains of OotS are Xykon and Trigak.


I'm still pulling for a surprise appearance from Yakyak - I know we're all expecting Trigak to be the final Big Bad, which is what would make that kind of surprise reveal so effective. 

On a much less important note, I've finally updated the thread to reflect the change in how we've decided to treat vampires. In accordance with the methodology we discussed earlier, there are about a half-dozen minor characters gone (e.g. Vampire Spirit with Blonde Hair), another half-dozen or so added (e.g. Vampire Goliath), and some characters now have more appearances than they used to (e.g. Vampire Sandstone). I've also gotten rid of the "interesting alterations" that simply reflected a character who had been vampirized (with the exception of Vampire Roy in Haley and Belkar's imagination, since that was definitely a significant visual alteration but not a new character as such). 

There are also some other updates - I realized that there are a number of alterations that haven't been updated in ages, such as the number of times Redcloak has appeared with one eye and the number of times Vaarsuvius has appeared as an invisible outline. Hopefully the thread should now be fully up to speed, with the exception of the smilies for the new characters, which I really have to get around to dealing with sooner or later.

----------


## knag

> Here's 2.5 cats's suggestion for a new set of categories:


I endorse upping the category requirements to the 2.5 cat's brackets. I might suggest we make the cutoff for secondary to be 29, just to preserve Tsukiko on that list.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1214:

Durkon Allotrope Thundershield
Greyview
Kraagor (as statue) (as animated statue)
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe
Oona
Redcloak
Xykon

Plus Oonas Bug Swarm and 4 panels with sound effects, for those keeping track.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1215:

Durkon Allotrope Thundershield
Kraagor (as statue) (as animated statue?)
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe
Redcloak
Xykon

Plus Oonas Bug Swarm and 5 panels with sound effects.

----------


## knag

If the Fire Ants from 36/38 count, then so do the bugs-in-a-jar. Oona's Bugs? Distracting Insect Swarm?

----------


## Gift Jeraff

Bugbear Bugs?

----------


## knag

> Bugbear Bugs?


Oooh I like what you did there. Pre-emptively updating the wiki to that name in hopes the tail will wag the dog.

----------


## Yxylu

> Oooh I like what you did there. Pre-emptively updating the wiki to that name in hopes the tail will wag the dog.


I just updated my tally with that name.

I wont be sad to see them go.  Zooming way in to count pixels is not super fun (I get 897 in ten panels).

----------


## knag

> I just updated my tally with that name.
> 
> I wont be sad to see them go.  Zooming way in to count pixels is not super fun (I get 897 in ten panels).


No you didn't! You counted them? Did you... did you by any chance get a count of how many are in 1214 and how many are in 1215?

----------


## Yxylu

> No you didn't! You counted them? Did you... did you by any chance get a count of how many are in 1214 and how many are in 1215?


Seems like a weird flex to say I counted them if I didnt.

I get 642 in 1214 and 255 in 1215.  I made some judgment calls as to whether a pixel was a bug, part of a bug, or part of what was behind it.

Since you didnt ask, there were 60 trained hornets in comic 138, and 53 fire ants in comics 36 and 38 (32 in 36 and 21 in 38).  The fire ants also appear on the board game card Honey and Fire Ants, where there are 53 of them.

Im nothing if not thorough.

----------


## knag

> Seems like a weird flex to say I counted them if I didnt.
> 
> I get 642 in 1214 and 255 in 1215.  I made some judgment calls as to whether a pixel was a bug, part of a bug, or part of what was behind it.
> 
> Since you didnt ask, there were 60 trained hornets in comic 138, and 53 fire ants in comics 36 and 38 (32 in 36 and 21 in 38).  The fire ants also appear on the board game card Honey and Fire Ants, where there are 53 of them.
> 
> Im nothing if not thorough.


Wow! A tip of the hat to you!

What I'd really like to know though, is how many _unique_ bugs are in each comic. So if there are 255 in 1215, I bet that only represents something like 80-someodd unique bugs appearing in multiple panels. I absolutely don't want to you to recount anything, but do you happen to know what is the maximum number in any given panel in each comic?

----------


## Yxylu

> Wow! A tip of the hat to you!
> 
> What I'd really like to know though, is how many _unique_ bugs are in each comic. So if there are 255 in 1215, I bet that only represents something like 80-someodd unique bugs appearing in multiple panels. I absolutely don't want to you to recount anything, but do you happen to know what is the maximum number in any given panel in each comic?


Of course.

1214 (5):  34
1214 (6):  17
1214 (7):  158
1214 (9):  137
1214 (10):  166
1214 (11):  130

1215 (1):  89
1215 (2):  35
1215 (3):  24
1215 (4):  107

Looks like there are at least 166 unique bugs.

For the record, my information is already stored by panel, so feel free to ask whatever you want.  Im happy to share the madness that is my hobby.

*Spoiler: More details*
Show


For each panel, I have 1 line per identifiable character, with the columns:

Comic (comic number, or other identifier)
Page (usually 1, but there are multipagers)
Panel (doesnt reset at 1 for page 2)
Character (name if available; otherwise some descriptor)
Words (count of words spoken)
Appearances (occurrences in the panel, like the numbers of Bugbear Bugs)
Text (transcription of the words spoken - not complete yet)

On another sheet in Excel, I have a table of Comics, with the following columns:

Comic (same as above)
Title (straightforward)
Pages (number of pages)
Panels (number of panels)
Location (book title, calendar name, or whatever)
Date (release date)
Time (for on-line comics only, basically the time that the Tweet or discussion thread comes out, eastern time)
Days (days since last comic)
Weekday (day of the week released - 24.86% come out on Monday)
Words (total spoken words in the comic)
Round (for main-story comics, the chapter from the printed book)
Characters (count of characters in the comic, by name)

Finally, the list of sources in chronological order is:
*Spoiler*
Show


Dungeon Crawlin Fools
Cast Page
On the Origin of PCs
No Cure for the Paladin Blues
Board Game
Start of Darkness
War and XPs
Dont Split the Party
Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales
Kickstarter Update (this is the actual pages on-line showing the accumulated pledges in the rapidly expanding chart)
Coloring Book
Blood Runs in the Family
Uncivil Servant
Wallpaper (the ten backgrounds)
Haleo and Julelan
Tenth Anniversary Calendar 2014
Heroes Calendar 2015
Spoiler Alert
Villains Calendar 2016
Monsters Calendar 2017
How the Paladin Got His Scar
Stick Tales Calendar 2018
Good Deeds Gone Unpunished
Magic Items Calendar 2019
Utterly Dwarfed
Spells Calendar 2020
Book 7 (title to change later)

----------


## Emanick

> Bugbear Bugs?





> Oooh I like what you did there. Pre-emptively updating the wiki to that name in hopes the tail will wag the dog.


Consider the dog wagged.  :Small Cool: 

*Updated through 1214*
Bugbear Bugs, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Kraagor (as statue) (as animated statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Oona, Redcloak, Xykon

*Updated through 1215*
Bugbear Bugs, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Kraagor (as statue), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Redcloak, Xykon
Durkon has now appeared in a total of 500 online strips! Congratulations, Durkon. 

Redcloak has now appeared in more online strips than Nale. Greyview now qualifies as a Recurring Character. Kraagor now technically qualifies as a Supporting Character, despite the fact that he has almost exclusively appeared as a statue rather than an actual person.  :Small Tongue:  I'll likely be implementing 2.5cat's suggested fix soon, though, so his status will probably revert to Recurring first. 

Sorry for the late updates, people. I've been in a bit of a funk, but I'll try to be quicker on the draw in future.




> Of course.
> 
> 1214 (5):  34
> 1214 (6):  17
> 1214 (7):  158
> 1214 (9):  137
> 1214 (10):  166
> 1214 (11):  130
> 
> ...


As always, I am in awe of you.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1216 Run to Ground:

Durkon Allotrope Thundershield
Greyview
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe
Oona
Redcloak
Xykon

(Plus sound effects)

Im having trouble getting the colors to work, but Greyview is just on page 2, and the other members of Team Evil are on both pages.

----------


## Emanick

It's a relief to have Fake Kraagor out of the way!

*Updated through 1216*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Oona (+1), Redcloak (+1), Xykon (+1)
Xykon has now appeared in as many online strips as Durkon*, tying him for eleventh place. (In terms of the overall number of pages he's appeared in, he's currently ranked ninth, behind Mr. Scruffy and Redcloak but ahead of Blackwing.)

----------


## Yxylu

For 1217 (Silent Alarm):

Durkon Allotrope Thundershield +1
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe +1
Greyview +1
Sound effects

*Spoiler: Inanity*
Show

Also, with this installment, Greyview moves from 206th place to 196th in terms of words spoken.  He has 174, which is a tie with the Knot-Topped resistance leader, and it puts him ahead of Shaman Vurkle, Elans Mother, and Buggy Lou, among others.


For  1218 (Group Decision):

Belkar Bitterleaf +1 +1
Blackwing +1
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield +1 +1
Elan +1 +1
Haley Starshine +1 +1
Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute +1 +1
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe +1 +1
Roy Greenhilt +1 +1
Vaarsuvius +1 +1

No sound effects this time, and although all six original OOTS members appear in the comic, no panel has all of them.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1217*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Greyview, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe

*Updated through 1218*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Elan (+1), Haley Starshine (+1), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (+1), Roy Greenhilt (+1), Vaarsuvius (+1)
Minrah has passed Celia in the OP! She now ranks #17 in the number of online strips she's appeared in. In terms of the total number of OOTS pages she's appeared on, however, she remains a distant #22, four places behind Celia.

----------


## Schroeswald

Just realized Roy is getting close to a thousand pages, Thats pretty cool)

----------


## Yxylu

> Just realized Roy is getting close to a thousand pages, Thats pretty cool)


Hes also not far off of appearing in 6,000 panels.  Hes currently at 5,941 and the only character above 4,500.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1219 (Threshold Issue)

Belkar Bitterleaf +1
Blackwing +1
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield +1
Elan +1
Haley Starshine +1
Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute +1
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe +1
Roy Greenhilt +
Vaarsuvius +1

Plus two Sound Effects.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1219*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius

----------


## Yxylu

For 1220 (Think so)

Belkar Bitterleaf +1
Blackwing +1
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield +1
Elan +1
Haley Starshine +1
Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute +1
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe +1
Quippie +1
Roy Greenhilt +
Vaarsuvius +1

Plus one Sound Effect.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1220*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Quippie, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius
Minrah is now tied with the MitD for rank #16 in terms of how many online strips she's appeared in! She's still a distant #22 when it comes to the total number of pages she's appeared in, though. 

Thanks, Yxylu, for reminding me of Quippie's name! I couldn't remember what it was, and I'm currently visiting my parents for Thanksgiving (I've been keeping them in my bubble during the pandemic for sanity's sake) so I don't currently have access to my copy of _Utterly Dwarfed_.

----------


## Yxylu

> Thanks, Yxylu, for reminding me of Quippie's name! I couldn't remember what it was, and I'm currently visiting my parents for Thanksgiving (I've been keeping them in my bubble during the pandemic for sanity's sake) so I don't currently have access to my copy of _Utterly Dwarfed_.


Its Quippie in panel 5 and Quippy in panel 8 of 1182a; I went with the first spelling.

Edit to add:  I finally actually added this comic to my tabulation, and Haley now has said exactly 39,000 words.  She remains firmly in second place behind Roy (63,007) and ahead of Elan (34,444).

----------


## Yxylu

For 1221 (Trouble Approaching)

Belkar Bitterleaf +1
Blackwing +1
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield +1
Elan +1
Greyview +1
Haley Starshine +1
Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute +1
Minrah Elle Shaleshoe +1
Oona +1
Quippie +1
Redcloak +1
Roy Greenhilt +1
Vaarsuvius +1
Xykon +1

Oona moves into 66th place for words spoken, above Julia Greenhilt and below all of the indistinguishable Azure City Guards.  Greyview moves up to 190th place, between Yydranna and the Male Bureaucratic Deva who was evaluating Eugene.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1221*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Greyview, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Oona, Quippie, Redcloak, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius, Xykon
Xykon has now (once again) #11 in number of online strips appeared in! "Durkon"* is down to #12. Meanwhile, Minrah is now tied for #15 with Hinjo, while the MitD falls to #17.

Oona *would* have graduated from Recurring Character to Supporting Character with this strip, but I finally decided to expand the Recurring and Supporting Character categories to 11-19 and 20-29 appearances, respectively, so she'll need three more appearances to make the cut.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1222 (Cross the Line)

Belkar Bitterleaf +1 +1
Blackwing +1 (thoughts only)
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield +1
Elan +1 +1
Greyview +1 +1
Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute +1 +1
Oona +1 +1
Redcloak +1 +1
Roy Greenhilt +1 +1
Xykon +1 +1

Plus 1 sound effect repeated 5 times.

ETA - More word-based milestones:

Oona moves up 4 ranks, passing Loki, Julia, and all the Goblin Warriors. She is just behind the Azure City Guards, and not far behind Nero.

Greyview jumps up nine ranks, passing all the Wights, the Gnomish Magic Item Merchant, Giro, the Council of Clans Moderator, the Clan Whiterock Elder (all of those tied with 176 words), the Male Bureaucratic Deva, Yydranna, Wernsworth, and Displacer Beast Dave.  He is now tied with Yukyuk and Tiny Jim.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1222*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan (+1), Greyview (+1), Oona (+1), Redcloak (+1), Roy Greenhilt (+1), Xykon (+1)
No particularly notable milestone reached this time, mostly because Minrah is the only major character close to being tied with anyone in terms of prominence (unless you count Elan and Haley), and she doesn't appear in this strip. Blackwing looked like he was going to pass Xykon in terms of prominence fairly soon, but if he stays out of the dungeon and the Order retreats further in, that may not happen for a while longer.

----------


## knag

1123: Belkar, Blackwing, Durkon, Elan, Haley, Minrah, Roy, Vaarsuvius

----------


## Yxylu

> 1123: Belkar, Blackwing, Durkon, Elan, Haley, Minrah, Roy, Vaarsuvius


Belkar, Blackwing, Elan, Roy, and Vaarsuvius also get a +1 each, too.

----------


## Schroeswald

1124: Belkar, Durkon, Elan, Haley, Minrah, Lien, O-Chul, Roy,  Vaarsuvius

----------


## Yxylu

A couple of interesting data points:

This is the first appearance of Lien and O-Chul since 1189, in December of 2019.

Lien is only eight spoken words behind Right-Eye, so in the next comic, she may move into 21st place.  Or 20th if she says at least 78 words, to bump off Thor.

If this is a chapter break (Im assuming it is, though I could be wrong), this is the 12th longest chapter so far, with 35 comics.

----------


## Schroeswald

> A couple of interesting data points:
> 
> This is the first appearance of Lien and O-Chul since 1189, in December of 2019.
> 
> Lien is only eight spoken words behind Right-Eye, so in the next comic, she may move into 21st place.  Or 20th if she says at least 78 words, to bump off Thor.
> 
> If this is a chapter break (Im assuming it is, though I could be wrong), this is the 12th longest chapter so far, with 35 comics.


Lien is also only one page off from the amount of pages Right-Eye has been on, (shes number 27) and O-Chul is approaching (and I might be a bit off so maybe hes tied with him) Nale as the 16th most appearing character by page.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1223*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Blackwing (+1), Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan (+1), Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Roy Greenhilt (+1), Vaarsuvius (+1)

*Updated through 1224*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Lien, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, O-Chul, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius
Lien, who has now appeared on her 67th page, moves ahead of Malack (66 pages). That puts her at #27 outright and drops Malack to #28. 

O-Chul, who has now appeared on 154 pages, is solidly in 12th place, between Hinjo (170 pages) and Nale (149 pages). 

Blackwing, at #10 (225 pages), is creeping up behind Xykon (228 pages). It's anyone's guess when - or if - the little black bird will pass the big bad lich! 

Minrah, at #22, is still in the no-woman's-land between #21 (Demon-Roaches, 104 pages) and #23 (Bandana, 72 pages).

----------


## Schroeswald

1225:
O-Chul, Lien

Normally I wouldnt post this so early but Im not sure this is accurate. The mysterious cloaked figure, as of yet unnamed, is probably Kermit I think, but can we say that enough to add it to their appearances?

----------


## Yxylu

> 1225:
> O-Chul, Lien
> 
> Normally I wouldnt post this so early but Im not sure this is accurate. The mysterious cloaked figure, as of yet unnamed, is probably Kermit I think, but can we say that enough to add it to their appearances?


I called it, absent any other information, Pot-Stirring Captor.

With this installment, Lien moves up two places into 20th place of words spoken with 3,908, behind Blackwing (4,500 exactly) and ahead of Thor (3,830).

O-Chul is firmly in 10th place with 9,794, behind Tarquin (11,366) and ahead of Hinjo (9,240).

Book 7 is running barely ahead of Blood Runs in the Family in terms of words per page (259.76 vs 258.50), and behind Snips, Snails and Dragon Tales, the second place source (with 263.47).

Finally (for now), a fifth new character puts Book 7 in 24th place out of 27 for number of new characters.  Only the Cast Page (0), Tenth Anniversary Calander (2), and the Kickstarter Updates (3) have fewer.

----------


## Ron Miel

> The mysterious cloaked figure, as of yet unnamed, is probably Kermit I think,


Kermit? Who is Kermit? I don't recall any character by that name, nor can I find any reference in the Wiki.




> Only the Cast Page (0) ... have fewer.


Wasn't the cast page the first thing to go online, even before strip #1?  That's the impression I get from the earliest discussion thread. So it should be counted as (6) and book 1 as having  6 fewer.

----------


## Yxylu

> Kermit? Who is Kermit? I don't recall any character by that name, nor can I find any reference in the Wiki.


Not very tall and green skin?  Im assuming thats a reference to Mr. the Frog.

----------


## Grey_Wolf_c

> Kermit? Who is Kermit? I don't recall any character by that name, nor can I find any reference in the Wiki.


Probably a reference to the person responsible for the green speech balloons.

GW

----------


## knag

Just want to point out that the drawings on the wall may count as appearances if we get enough context to figure out what they are.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1225*
Lien, O-Chul
O-Chul has now appeared on 155 pages, putting him in 12th place overall. Lien has now appeared on 68 pages, which ties her with Right-Eye for 25th place overall. 




> Just want to point out that the drawings on the wall may count as appearances if we get enough context to figure out what they are.


Good call. One of them in particular looks a bit like a stick figure to me, but I'm not a Patreon patron of The Giant (yet), so I don't have access to a high-resolution version of the comic, so it's very possible that I'm mistaken.

----------


## Schroeswald

1126: O-Chul, Lien, Serini

In addition to this I should note that Serini has the appearances of the mysterious cloaked figure and mysterious green voice, which is 2 strips and one extra page.

----------


## Yxylu

If we take the assumption that the cloaked figure and the mysterious voice are both Serini, and that we somehow knew that before 1226 came out, then this comic brings her from 122nd place of words spoken to 100th.  She now has 444 words, between the Shadowdancer (448) and Kaboom Redaxe (427).  Also, we have seen and/or heard her in 31 panels, 25 of which have her speaking.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

Will "Quarterling Serini" be an alteration worthy of inclusion here?

----------


## Yxylu

1227 - Like Riding a Bike

Lien +1
O-Chul +1
Serini Toormuck +1
Troll* +1
Xykon +1
(Sound Effect +1)

*Im lumping them in with the pair from 492 and one on page 24 of On the Origin of PCs.

With this installment, Serini jumps up to 77th place, with 638 words spoken.  This puts her between Cliffport Police Chief (641) and the Narrator from the printed version of Dungeon Crawlin Fools (618).  Shes not far behind her old pal Lirian, who has 672.

Lien still has 493 words left to catch up to Blackwing, and O-Chul needs 1,432 to catch up to Tarquin.

----------


## knag

1/4 troll-Serini is an interesting alteration... though we haven't really seen her depicted in the regular art style any other way. All of her other appearances are as crayon drawings or in her diary. So is it actually an "alteration"?

I would say the Trolls are not the same as the ones in #492. For one thing those trolls are in Celestia. And if all trolls are the same trolls, we're into the region of "nameless mooks" like hobgoblins, ninjas, Azurite soldiers, etc. who we don't count by the rules of this thread.

----------


## Yxylu

> 1/4 troll-Serini is an interesting alteration... though we haven't really seen her depicted in the regular art style any other way. All of her other appearances are as crayon drawings or in her diary. So is it actually an "alteration"?
> 
> I would say the Trolls are not the same as the ones in #492. For one thing those trolls are in Celestia. And if all trolls are the same trolls, we're into the region of "nameless mooks" like hobgoblins, ninjas, Azurite soldiers, etc. who we don't count by the rules of this thread.


We do see her self-portrait in her diary in comic 196.  I dont know if that counts, though.

What is included in this tally and my own overlap a lot, but there are some that I have beyond the scope of whats here.  I mention stuff like this for my benefit, and anyone whos interested in my list.  I do have the nameless mooks, of all types.  I edited my post to refer also to the troll that was planning on eating Elan and Sir François; although Im sure they are all separate groups, without any real distinguishing features (even the ones in Celestia dont look holy or anything), I treat them as one big pile.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1226*
Lien, O-Chul, Serini Toormuck

*Updated through 1227*
Lien, O-Chul, Serini Toormuck, Xykon
Lien has now appeared on 70 pages, putting her solidly in 25th place, ahead of Right-Eye, who drops to 26th place. Xykon remains in 9th place, between Redcloak and Blackwing, having now appeared on 229 pages. O-Chul has appeared on 157 pages, putting him in 12th place, between Hinjo and Nale. 

Serini has now appeared on 12 pages, putting her in such hallowed company as Elan's Horse, High Priest of Mani, and Mechane Crewman with five o'clock shadow (RIP). I _think_ she's in an 18-way tie for 139th place, but I could be off on that.  :Small Tongue:  

Serini's new status as a three-eighthling/one-quarter-troll definitely merits an entry as a Notable Alteration. The question is, should her appearance in #1189 be listed as an example of her altered appearance? On the one hand, her unique speech bubble appears there; on the other hand - well, you can't actually see her, so there's no interesting "alternate form" to observe. This could go either way, so I figured I'd put it to the thread before I list it either way. 

Finally, I'd like to apologize for the recent delayed updates to this thread. I recently started my first-ever 9-to-5 (well, 10 to 7) desk job, and I'm still trying to figure out how to balance having a regular job with everything else. It's not as if I don't have time to update this index anymore - I just need to find a new balance and a new system for organizing my time and various commitments, that's all.




> 1/4 troll-Serini is an interesting alteration... though we haven't really seen her depicted in the regular art style any other way. All of her other appearances are as crayon drawings or in her diary. So is it actually an "alteration"?
> 
> I would say the Trolls are not the same as the ones in #492. For one thing those trolls are in Celestia. And if all trolls are the same trolls, we're into the region of "nameless mooks" like hobgoblins, ninjas, Azurite soldiers, etc. who we don't count by the rules of this thread.


I agree about the trolls. You make an interesting point about what Serini's "default" appearance is; obviously, an alteration has to have a default that it's being altered from. Since we've now seen her most frequently in her post-Xykon state (ignoring bonus material), perhaps her crayon form should be listed as an alternate appearance, as well as, perhaps, her (barely) pre-troll form in #1227.

----------


## Schroeswald

Just noticed something, Im pretty sure that the count for O-Chul is off, his page 2 and 3 appearances in 1189 wasnt counted so it should be 54+93+12.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1228 - No Intention

Lien +1
O-Chul +1
Serini Toormuck +1
Xykon +1
(+ Sound Effects)

This installment gives us some interesting milestones.

We passed 500,000 total words spoken (500,149 to be specific) in a little over 64,000 panels (we passed that a couple comics back).

O-Chul broke 10,000 words, making it so all of the top ten have 10k or more.  He has spoken in over 600 panels, now.

No major progress for Lien.  She is 480 words behind Blackwing, with appearances in 425 panels, 272 where she speaks.

Serini jumps from 77th place to 60th with 963 words.  She is between Hank (960) and Lee (967).  She has been in 52 panels, 46 with speaking.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1228*
Lien, O-Chul, Serini Toormuck, Xykon
Weird that Xykon has appeared on each of the last two pages, despite technically not being present during this scene. 

Lien has now appeared on 71 pages, tying her with Shojo for 24th place. No other notable changes in rankings, except that O-Chul has now appeared in more online strips than Zz'dtri (again).




> Just noticed something, Im pretty sure that the count for O-Chul is off, his page 2 and 3 appearances in 1189 wasnt counted so it should be 54+93+12.


I thought I counted those appearances, but it's obviously been a long time since then, so I can't be sure. After work I'll go back and go over the tallies with a fine-toothed comb to double-check.

----------


## Schroeswald

> Lien has now appeared on 71 pages, tying her with Shojo for 24th place. No other notable changes in rankings, except that O-Chul has now appeared in more online strips than Zz'dtri (again).


Lien is also tied with Eugene, making these three tied for the secondary characters with the most page appearances (presuming you fudge the numbers a bit and count O-Chuls 160 pages as making him worthy of major character).




> I thought I counted those appearances, but it's obviously been a long time since then, so I can't be sure. After work I'll go back and go over the tallies with a fine-toothed comb to double-check.


Its cool, my page count numbers for O-Chul were off too after all (and Roys were even worse before I mostly just reverted my numbering to yours)

----------


## Yxylu

For 1229 - No Chance:

Lien +1
O-Chul +1
Serini Toormuck +1

Sound Effects +1

Not much change for Lien and O-Chul, today.  Both are far enough behind the character with more words, that I dont expect to see then move any time soon.

Serini, though, broke 1,000 words (shes up to 1,199 - very chatty).  That puts her in 53rd place, behind Mr. Jones (1,206) and ahead of 4th Edition Roy Greenhilt (1,131).  Of all of the characters, sorted by words spoken, she is the first one who has lines in over 90% of her appearances.

----------


## Schroeswald

This puts Lien as the character with the 23rd most pages (tied with Bandana), her and O-Chuck are so close to being major characters by strip count, and shes pretty close to my definition by page (which is at 100+ Pages)

----------


## ziproot

Just a quick little question: What do those plus signs mean (such as 660+185+108 for Roy)?

----------


## Schroeswald

> Just a quick little question: What do those plus signs mean (such as 660+185+108 for Roy)?





> Q. What's with the stuff in red and blue?
> 
> A. Red means an appearance in bonus strips from the books (including the coloring books), the Kickstarter extras, and the strips published in Dragon Magazine. Each page of the book or magazine is treated as a separate strip. Blue means an appearance on multiple pages of a multi-page comic.


characters

----------


## ziproot

Cool, thanks. I had a filter on so I could not see the different colors.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1230 - Thats His Bad:

Belkar Bitterleaf +1
Durkon Thundershield +1
Elan +1
Haley Starshine +1
Lutey the Lutetastical Lute +1
Minrah Shaleshoe +1
Mr. Scruffy +1
Quippie +1
Roy Greenhilt +1
Vaarsuvius +1

No big milestones in this one.  Everyones word count rank is pretty firm for all the main characters.  Vaarsuvius is 2 words away from 28,000, so thats something.

----------


## Thecommander236

> For 1230 - Thats His Bad:
> 
> Belkar Bitterleaf +1
> Durkon Thundershield +1
> Elan +1
> Haley Starshine +1
> Lutey the Lutetastical Lute +1
> Minrah Shaleshoe +1
> Mr. Scruffy +1
> ...


Apparently I need to get the book because I had no idea about Quippie... 

Also, is Elan wearing Armand Vestinghole under his jacket? Meh, I just that's not an "appearance" huh?

----------


## Yxylu

> Apparently I need to get the book because I had no idea about Quippie... 
> 
> Also, is Elan wearing Armand Vestinghole under his jacket? Meh, I just that's not an "appearance" huh?


Until Armand actually appears on camera, Im not counting him (it?) as being there.  The last time weve seen Señor Vestinghole is the flashback in 1203, or in real-time in 1188.

Lest you think Im ignoring the Vest, Ive kept track of all *sigh* 2,225 times it has appeared in a panel.

----------


## Schroeswald

I was just looking through the wiki and stuff and Ive checked and it looks like Amyth Brightstone has 11 appearances, not 10.

962, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1130, 1162, 1167, 1174, 1175, 1179, 1180

So others can check thats the list of strips shes in (shes very hard to see in 1130 but shes there).
EDIT: meanwhile Firuk Blackore has only 9 that I can find (1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1152, 1180, 1182, 1185)

----------


## knag

I've been reluctant to weigh in on differences between the number of appearances listed in this thread and the number tracked on the wiki. For some characters, it's impossible to audit the discussion trail on what strips they appeared in, because the old threads got deleted a while back. The only character I remember pushing this on was Wrecan, because I thought he deserved an accurate count!

But you could do this with the whole list and find that there are a number of characters (especially characters with a lot of appearances, such as the OOTS) with different numbers in the wiki than here. At least with the wiki it's easy enough to look and see what strips the character is claimed to be in. It's much harder to verify the count in this thread. Where the wiki is higher, I'd say there's a strong argument to up the number, since you can just check each strip listed. Where the wiki is lower, there may have been strips missed, which is harder to pin down.

----------


## Yxylu

> I've been reluctant to weigh in on differences between the number of appearances listed in this thread and the number tracked on the wiki. For some characters, it's impossible to audit the discussion trail on what strips they appeared in, because the old threads got deleted a while back. The only character I remember pushing this on was Wrecan, because I thought he deserved an accurate count!
> 
> But you could do this with the whole list and find that there are a number of characters (especially characters with a lot of appearances, such as the OOTS) with different numbers in the wiki than here. At least with the wiki it's easy enough to look and see what strips the character is claimed to be in. It's much harder to verify the count in this thread. Where the wiki is higher, I'd say there's a strong argument to up the number, since you can just check each strip listed. Where the wiki is lower, there may have been strips missed, which is harder to pin down.


If it would be useful, I have my separate tally, which could provide a third (fourth?) data point.  Its all in Excel, and I can filter by character to look at one at a time.  Maybe we could take on a project to audit a handful of characters a week, or something.  Id recommend not starting at the top, though.  Or the bottom.  I know the official count doesnt include absolutely everyone, but mine has 1,982 different characters.  Many of those we can safely ignore.

Just to be clear, I am not in any way attacking or thinking poorly of Emanick.  This a thankless task, especially taking over for someone else, and having lost a fair amount of the discussion certainly doesnt help.  Id like to contribute how I can.

For the record, I agree with the numbers that Schroeswald has for Amyth and Firuk.  I also show her in 1182a, and he shows up in On the Origin of PCs, pages 14 and 19.

----------


## knag

I confirm those counts (include bonus strips) for Amyth and Firuk.

I'd be happy to participate in an audit cross-referencing our counts! I can easily pull the wiki count into an .xlsx format as well for easy sorting.

----------


## knag

Yxylu, I'm hearing crickets from the gallery here. But if you want to do it with me I'm game. My list has 1017 different characters, which mostly line up with this list. It has a few additional Paladins of the Sapphire Guard and is missing some from SSDT (which I don't own).  Do you want to cross-check a block of characters with me? Say... Recurring Characters? Or Minor Characters with 8-10 appearances?

----------


## Yxylu

> Yxylu, I'm hearing crickets from the gallery here. But if you want to do it with me I'm game. My list has 1017 different characters, which mostly line up with this list. It has a few additional Paladins of the Sapphire Guard and is missing some from SSDT (which I don't own).  Do you want to cross-check a block of characters with me? Say... Recurring Characters? Or Minor Characters with 8-10 appearances?


Lets start with recurring characters.  Ill try to have a substantial number of them done this weekend.  Lets start at the top of that group.  I need to be careful, though, as I think I include sources that the official count doesnt.

----------


## Yxylu

Okay,  Here is my start with the Recurring Characters:

*Spoiler: Too much text!*
Show


The official counts are in-line with the names; my counts are in the spoiler boxes.
*Cedrik* (19+1+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 (380, 632, 633, 634, 635, 637, 638, 640, 641, 656, 659, 667, 668, 897, 903, 914, 918, 1183)
1 (BRitF-2) (plus the Anniversary and Villains Calendars)
3 (633, 634, 896)



*CotS Usher with Sandy Hair* (19+1+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

19 (994, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1084, 1085, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1095, 1109, 1111, 1155, 1156, 1157, 1158, 1166, 1167, 1174)
1 (1170a)
2 (994, 1086)



*Lee* (19+1+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 (380, 632, 633, 634, 635, 637, 638, 640, 641, 656, 659, 667, 668, 897, 903, 914, 918, 1183)
1 (BRitF-2) (plus the Anniversary and Villains Calendars)
3 (633, 634, 896)



*Nero* (19+1+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 (380, 632, 633, 634, 635, 637, 638, 640, 641, 656, 659, 667, 668, 897, 903, 914, 918, 1183)
1 (BRitF-2) (plus the Anniversary and Villains Calendars)
3 (633, 634, 896)



*Niu* (19+2+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 (512, 513, 523, 524, 526, 528, 534, 535, 705, 706, 707, 779, 824, 825, 826, 827, 865, 887)
1 (BRitF-1) (plus the Anniversary and Villains Calendars)
3 (511, 827-2, 827-3)



*Thirden* (19+2+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

17 (958, 956, 991, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1089, 1128, 1129, 1162, 1163, 1165, 1167, 1174, 1178, 1179, 1185)
1 (1182a) (plus the Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
6 (991-2, 991-3, 1086, 1128, 1130, 1166)



*Bozzok* (18+7+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

15 (579, 580, 609, 613, 614, 615, 618, 619, 620, 645, 887, 942, 970, 974, 980)
7 (642b, 642e, BRitF-2, OtOoP-09, OtOoP-11, OtOoP-12, Stick Tales-33) (plus the Villains Calendar and two cards from the Board Game)
6 (991-2, 991-3, 1086, 1128, 1130, 1166)
5 (602, 610, 979, 980-2, 980-3)



*Kraagor* (18+3+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

2 (196, 276) I haven't been counting the statue as appearances of him.
3 (SoD-043, WaX-300, WaX-301) (plus the Heroes Calendar)
1 (276)



*Oona* (18+0+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

17 (1032, 1033, 1034, 1035, 1036, 1037, 1038, 1039, 1040, 1041, 1189, 1203, 1213, 1214, 1216, 1221, 1222)
0 (plus the Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
5 (1035, 1039, 1212, 1216, 1222)



*Roy's Archon* (18+0+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 (492, 493, 494, 495, 496, 497, 498, 499, 500, 510, 525, 534, 536, 565, 572, 600, 601, 664)
0
5 (498, 499, 500-2, 500-3, 600)



*Ganonron* (17+0+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

17 (633, 635, 656, 658, 639, 640, 641, 642, 643, 645, 646, 647, 648, 649, 650, 652, 653)
0
3 (639, 643, 652)



*High Priestess of Odin* (17+1+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 17 (997, 998, 999, 1000, 1001, 1003, 1004, 1010, 1011, 1012, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1022, 1023, 1024, 1179)
2 1 (Utterly Dwarfed Round 3) (plus Wallpaper 06)
5 (998, 999-2, 999-3, 1000, 1012)



*Jephton the Unholy* (17+0+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

17 (633, 635, 636, 638, 639, 640, 641, 642, 643, 645, 646, 647,648, 649, 650, 652, 653)
0 (plus the Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
3 (639, 643, 652)



*Mr. Jones* (17+9+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

16 (32, 50, 65, 159, 228, 268, 271, 272, 278, 280, 282, 287, 734, 735, 805, 806)
8 (855a, DM-#351, DM-359, HJ-02, HJ-07, Stick Tales 35, Stick Tales 36) (plus two cards from the Board Game and the Heroes, Stick Tales, and Magic Items Calendars)
1 (284)



*Logann Brightstone* (17+2+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

14 (962, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1089, 1162, 1163, 1166, 1169, 1171, 11751, 1179, 1180, 1185)
2 (1182a, Utterly Dwarfed Round 9) (plus the Spells Calendar)
3 (1086, 1130, 1170)



*Yikyik* (17+13+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

16 (43, 44, 47, 48, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 63, 69, 74, 75, 142, 668, 725)
11 12 (BRitF-1, DCF Round 3, DSP-483, HJ-02, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-07, HJ-25, NCftPB-120, Stick Tales-34, WaX-300, WaX-301) (plus 7 cards from the Board Game and the Villains, Monsters, Stick Tales, and Magic Items Calendars)
0



*Boot Wight* (16+0+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

15 16 (*513*, 514, 516, 517, 518, 519, 520, 521, 522, 541, 700, 708, 709, 828, 829, 830)
1 (708a)
2 (830-2, 830-3)



*Geoff* (16+0+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

15 (744, 746, 758, 770, 771, 772, 773, 774, 779, 814, 815, 887, 940, 941, 942)
0 (plus the Stick Tales Calendar)
2 (758, 798)



*Hoskin* (16+0+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

15 (958, 962, 991, 1086, 1088, 1089, 1128, 1129, 1162, 1163, 1165, 1166, 1167, 1174, 1185)
0 (plus the Monsters Calendar)
3 (1086, 1130, 1166)



*Julio Scoundrél* (16+11+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

15 (389, 390, 391, 392, 930, 931, 932, 933, 935, 937, 938, 943, 946, 959, 988)
11 (389a, JS-1, JS-2, JS-3, JS-4, JS-5, JS-6, Js-7, JS-MB, JS-TP, WaX Round 5) (plus 2 cards from the Board Game and the Heroes and Monsters Calendars)
6 (389, 392-2, 392-3, 933, 936-2, 936-3)



*Soul-Muncher* (16+4+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

16 (50, 849, 850, 851, 852, 853, 854, 856, 857, 858, 859, 860, 861, 862, 864)
5 (855a, 864a, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-25) (plus the Villains Calendar)
0



*Greyview* (15+0+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

13 (1036, 1037, 1038, 1039, 1040, 1041, 1189, 1203, 1213, 1214, 1217, 1221, 1222)
0 (plus the Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
4 (1039, 1212, 1216, 1222)



*Phil Rodriguez* (18+8+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

14 (32, 65, 159, 230, 241, 268, 272, 280, 287, 734, 735, 805, 806, 998)
8 (DM-#351, DM-#359, HJ-02, HJ-07, HJ-08, SSaDT-BCP, Stick Tales-35, Stick Tales-36) (plus a card from the Board Game and the Anniversary, Heroes, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
1 (284)



*Windstriker* (15+5+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

12 (174, 189, 200, 208, 209, 210, 211, 224, 251, 368, 374, 375, *415*)
4 (121a, 313a, DStP-485, WaX Round 4) (plus the Anniversary Calendar)
3 (200-2, 200-3, 373)



*Wrecan* (15+1+7)
*Spoiler*
Show

15 (986, 987, 989, 992, 993, 994, 997, 998, 999, 1000, 1003, 1008, 1009, 1018, 1025)
2 1 (993a) (plus the Spells Calendar and Wallpaper 06)
7 (987, 994, 998, 999, 1000-2, 1000-3, 1000-4)



*Girard Draketooth* (14+3+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

7 (196, 276, 277, _693, 694, 695_, 846) The italicized ones are the illusionary versions.
3 (SoD-43, WaX-300, WaX-301) (plus the Heroes Calendar)
3 (276, 277, 842)



*High Priestess Rubyrock* (14+1+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 (997, 1000, 1003, 1011, 1016, 1019, 1023, 1024, 1086, 1144, 1179)
2 1 (Utterly Dwarfed Round 3) (plus the Monsters Calendar and Wallpaper 06)
4 (998, 999, 1000, 1012)



*Shirra Copperbottom* (14+1+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

12 (958, 962, 1086, 1088, 1089, 1128, 1129, 1162, 1174, 1179, 1183, 1185)
1 (Utterly Dwarfed Round 9) (plus the Monsters Calendar)
4 (1086, 1128, 1130, 1166)



*Veldrina* (14+1+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

13 (986, 987, 989, 992, 993, 994, 997, 999, 1002, 1010, 1016, 1022, 1023)
2 1 (993a) (plus the Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars and Wallpaper 06)
3 (987, 1000-3, 1000-4)



*Yukyuk* (14+2+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

15 (790, 792, 799, 800, 802, 835, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 843, 848, 888)
2 (837a, 855a) (plus the Spells Calendar)
1 (839)



*Daimyo Kubota* (13+5+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

13 (412, 413, 414, 484, 503, 509, 562, 589, 590, 592, 593, 594, 595)
5 (BRitF-2, BRitF-3, DStP-485, Spoiler Alert 03, Spoiler Alert 15) (plus the Villains Calendar)
2 (592, 593)



*Flumphs* (13+2+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

12 (55, 74, 120, 174, 210, 271, 292, 346, 444, 526, 805, 1090)
3 (JJ-20, Stick Tales 35) (plus 2 cards from the Board Game, the Anniversary, Heroes, Stick Tales, and Magic Items Calendars and Wallpaper 02)
0



*Frost Giantess with Axe and Tattoos* (13+0+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

12 (1059, 1060, 1061, 1063, 1066, 1067, 1068, 1069, 1070, 1071, 1073, 1074)
0
4 (1060, 1067, 1075-2, 1075-3)



*High Priestess of Freya* (13+1+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

10 (997, 1000, 1002, 1011, 1016, 1018, 1019, 1022, 1023, 1179)
2 1 (Utterly Dwarfed Round 3) (plus Wallpaper 06)
4 (998, 999, 1000, 1012)



*High Priestess of Sif* (13+1+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 10 (997, 1001, 1004, 1010, 1011, 1012, 1018, 1019, 1022, 1023, 1179)
2 1 (Utterly Dwarfed Round 3) (plus Wallpaper 06)
4 (998, 999, 1000-2, 1000-4)



*Miron Shewdanker* (13+1+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

13 (757, 758, 759, 915, 916, 918, 921, 924, 925, 926, 927, 928, 945)
1 (HJ-07) (plus the Anniversary, Villains, Stick Tales, and Spells Calendars)
2 (916, 945)



*Odin* (13+3+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

8 (137, 273, 1141, 1145, 1146, 1147, 1148, 1150)
3 (SoD-036, SoD-040, SoD-046)
5 (273, 274, 453, 1145, 1148)

----------


## Yxylu

For 1231 - Technically Still Changes Minds (+251 words):
Parenthetical notes are most recent comic, and date thereof.

Durkon Thundershield +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
Minrah Shaleshoe +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
Odin +1 (1150, 31 Dec 2018)
Thor +1 (1177, 26 Aug 2019)
Thors Planetar +1 (1150, 31 Dec 2018) (806, 19 Sep 2011)

Word count changes:
Durkon (22,145) is still firmly between Vaarsuvius (27,998) and Redcloak (18,940), staying in 6th place.
Minrah is sneaking up on Sabine (3,203) with her 3,182 words, and remains in 27th place.
Odin (171) jumps from 215th place to 200th, putting him between Knot-Topped Resistance Leader (174) and Gnomish Clothier (170).
Thor (3,925) remains in 21st place between Lien (4,077) and Right-Eye (3,761)
Thors Planetar (294) moves from 138th place to 134rd, between Professor Xavion (295) and Felix (292). 
Thor's Planetar (108) is now tied for 250th place with Isamu, between the High Priest of Sunna (109) and (tied at 107) the Goblin Teen w/Braces and the High Priest of Balder.

(I originally had Thor's Planetar as the same character as Durkon's Deva.  The non-struck text correctly separates them)

----------


## knag

In general, the wiki doesn't count appearances on multiple pages of a single strip, so I won't be confirming the blue counts, just the black and red.

I'm a little confused as to why you list appearances for second pages (blue count), when the strip is not listed in the main count. But I accounted for this in comparing.

We agree that the count in this thread are not right for: 
Thirden
Logann
Yikyik
Windstriker
Julio Scoundrel

You have an additional appearance for:
High Priestess of Sif (need clarification)
High Priestess of Odin (need clarification)
Yukyuk (disagreement with the thread consensus)

You have one fewer appearance for:
Boot Wight

The thread overcounts:
Mr. Jones (no way to know if we are wrong)

Comments in-line:




> Okay,  Here is my start with the Recurring Characters:
> 
> *Spoiler: Too much text!*
> Show
> 
> 
> The official counts are in-line with the names; my counts are in the spoiler boxes.
> *Cedrik* (19+1+3)
> Confirmed. (Wiki was missing bonus strip.)
> ...

----------


## Yxylu

> In general, the wiki doesn't count appearances on multiple pages of a single strip, so I won't be confirming the blue counts, just the black and red.
> 
> I'm a little confused as to why you list appearances for second pages (blue count), when the strip is not listed in the main count. But I accounted for this in comparing.
> 
> We agree that the count in this thread are not right for: 
> Thirden
> Logann
> Yikyik
> Windstriker
> ...


As a general note, I count a black number for an appearance on the first page, and a blue number on a subsequent page.  That's why Bozzok's numbers look a little wonky.  For example, he only appeared on the second page of 602, so he gets a blue, but not a black.  Otherwise, I think, the total of the three colors will be off by 1, since he would get +2 for his single appearance in that comic.  I'm not saying I'm right, but that's how I've been doing it.

More detail:
*Spoiler*
Show


Niu:  I just counted is as a blue; I don't want to double count, and I arbitrarily chose blue over red.

Thirden:  I forgot to mark that I also had him on the Utterly Dwarfed copyright page; that's why I have +2

Bozzok:  +5 (602, 610, 979, 980-2, 980-3)

High Priestess of Odin:  My mistake - that's the High Priestess of Hoder.

Mr. Jones:  "Stick Tales" is the section of Snips, Snails, and Dragon Tales, not a separate KS reward.  The page numbers start fresh in each section, so I divide them up, rather than a catch-all SSaDT category. Specifically, he's in the *Greenhilt:  Prince of Denmark* section.

Logann Brightstone:  I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean here.  Maybe because of the way I count appearances only on subsequent pages?

Yikyik:  I missed him in H&J.  I stand by my new +14, since he's in SSaDT Stick Tales (well, his skull;  Roy Hamlet gives a soliloquy to him).

Boot Wight:  I'm going to add him to 513.  I'm not assigning him as one of the speaking ones, though.  Me prerogative, I guess.

Julio:  I haven't been tracking statues, dolls, posters, etc.  The JS refers to *Julio Scoudrél and the Curse of the Mummy Queen* from SSaDT.  Seriously, you should get that book if you can.  It's a hoot.

Windstriker:  I guess I didn't count those pages.  I looked at another data point, and didn't see Banjo there, either.  I wonder why I didn't.

Girard Draketooth:  Yeah, I didn't count the statue or pictures.

Yukyuk:  I was just assuming that he would have been more fresh in their minds.  Since all the non-winged kobolds were dead, none of them could actually have been there.  I dunno.  I'm not committed to it being him.

Flumphs:  They get to play as the doomed Rosencrantz and Guildenstern in the Hamlet parody in SSaDT.

High Priestess of Sif:  I'm pretty sure I mistook the Priestess of Skadi for her.  I have corrected my list.

Odin:  So far, I haven't added the gods as being there when speaking through the priests.  It's been in the back of my mind to do, and I suppose this should be the catalyst to fix that.


Thanks for checking these; it's nice to have some level of confirmation of all the hours I put in.  I have, I should admit, occasionally used the Trivia thread as error checking.  People seem good at spotting things I missed.

----------


## knag

> As a general note, I count a black number for an appearance on the first page, and a blue number on a subsequent page.  That's why Bozzok's numbers look a little wonky.  For example, he only appeared on the second page of 602, so he gets a blue, but not a black.  Otherwise, I think, the total of the three colors will be off by 1, since he would get +2 for his single appearance in that comic.  I'm not saying I'm right, but that's how I've been doing it.


Got it. Makes sense, and I understand how to reconcile our lists now.

More detail:
*Spoiler*
Show



Logann Brightstone:  I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean here.  Maybe because of the way I count appearances only on subsequent pages?
My list: 962, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1089, 1130, 1162, 1163, 1166, 1169, 1170, 1171, 1175, 1179, 1180, 1185
Your list (including black and blue): (962, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1089, 1130, 1162, 1163, 1166, 1169, 1170, 1171, 1175, 1179, 1180, 1185

Same list, sums to 16. The official count is 17. No way to know if we both missed one, but there it is. You break your black and blue up, but the official count includes an appearance only on the second page as an appearance for that strip, which adds to the black count.

Yikyik:  I missed him in H&J.  I stand by my new +14, since he's in SSaDT Stick Tales (well, his skull;  Roy Hamlet gives a soliloquy to him).
Agreed. I don't own SSaDT, and it isn't for sale anymore. I'm waiting for the PDF release, but it's a hole in my count. I'll take your word for all SSDT appearances (JS, Stick Tales, etc.) I do have a collection of Dragon Magazines so I have those, as well as the Gygax magazine strips.

This thread tracks statues, dolls, etc., as well as gods speaking through their priests so we'll just have to account for that in comparing the lists I guess.

Yukyuk:  The thread decided that we don't know who that is, so the wiki followed suit. Your call on your list.







> Thanks for checking these; it's nice to have some level of confirmation of all the hours I put in.  I have, I should admit, occasionally used the Trivia thread as error checking.  People seem good at spotting things I missed.


That's hilarious! Nice stealth crowdsourcing!

More?

----------


## knag

> For 1231 - Technically Still Changes Minds (+251 words):
> Parenthetical notes are most recent comic, and date thereof.
> 
> Durkon Thundershield +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
> Minrah Shaleshoe +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
> Odin +1 (1150, 31 Dec 2018)
> Thor +1 (1177, 26 Aug 2019)
> Thors Planetar +1 (1150, 31 Dec 2018)
> 
> ...


With regard to Thor's Planetar, I believe the Outsider in 1150 is "Durkon's Deva" (first appearance 1147, last appearance 1150). This is a different angel. They wear different clothing and answer the phone for Thor. I think it's pretty clear this is an appearance of "Thor's Deva" from 40, 353, and 806. First appearance in the new art style.

----------


## Yxylu

> With regard to Thor's Planetar, I believe the Outsider in 1150 is "Durkon's Deva" (first appearance 1147, last appearance 1150). This is a different angel. They wear different clothing and answer the phone for Thor. I think it's pretty clear this is an appearance of "Thor's Deva" from 40, 353, and 806. First appearance in the new art style.


I think you're right.  I'll update my Excel file, and edit that post.

----------


## Yxylu

Here's the count audit for the rest of the recurring characters:
*Spoiler: Lots of text!*
Show


*Silver* (13+2+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

13 (142, 143, 144, 146, 175, 198, 199, 207, 209, 210, 211, 224, 321)
1 2 (150b, *HJ-01*)
0



*Whisper* (13+0+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

13 (141, 143, 144, 146, 151, 173, 198, 199, 205, 207, 224, 230, 321)
0
0



*Elan's Horse* (12+0+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 12 (*140*, 141, 151, 198, 199, 207, 209, 210, 211, 224, 230, 321)
0
0



*Kandro* (12+0+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 (958, 962, 1086, 1088, 1089, 1128, 1129, 1162, 1163, 1165, 1166)
0 (plus the Monsters Calendar)
4 (1086, 1128, 1130, 1166)



*Leeky Windstaff* (12+2+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

10 (344, 345, 346, 353, 354, 358, 359, 360, 361, 888)
2 (HJ-07, Stick Tales 18) (plus the Villains and Spells Calendars)
3 (633, 634, 896)



*Spiky the Barbed Devil* (12+0+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 (883, 892, 893, 894, 895, 903, 905, 908, 909, 917, 919)
0
2 (916, 917)



*Vampire Dwarf with Brown Beard* (12+0+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

9 (1103, 1104, 1105, 1109, 1111, 1116, 1118, 1119, 1123)
0
5 (1101, 1102, 1105, 1117, 1122)


*Ancient Black Dragon* (11+6+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

10 (626, 627, 628, 629, 636, 637, 638, 639, 640, 641)
6 5 (572d, 572e, BRitF-2, BRitF-3, DStP-Round 7) (plus the Anniversary Calendar and Coloring Book-20)
5 (628, 629, 634, 638, 639)



*Hank* (11+9+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

10 (580, 581, 604, 615, 617, 619, 620, 621, 887, 1107)
9 (HJ-02, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-07, HJ-10, HJ-25, OtOoP-11, OtOoP-12, Stick Tales-33) (plus a card in the Board Game and the Villains Calendar)
1 (602)



*High Priestess of Frigg* (11+0+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

9 (1000, 1001, 1005, 1012, 1018, 1019, 1023, 1024, 1179)
1 0 (plus Wallpaper-06)
4 (998, 999,-2, 999-3, 1000)



*High Priest of Mani* (11+0+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

8 (985, 997, 1002, 1012, 1016, 1017, 1023, 1179)
1 0 (plus Wallpaper-06)
4 (998, 999, 1000-3, 1000-4)



*Pompey* (11+4+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

10 (254, 255, 256, 257, 258, 342, 343, 350, 354, 356)
3 (HJ-07, HJ-16, HJ-25) (plus the Villains and Spells Calendars)
1 (399)



*Samantha's Dad* (11+1+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 (152, 158, 159, 160, 163, 164, 167, 168, 169, 171, 189)
1 (OtOoP-21) (plus 2 cards from the Board Game and the Villains Calendar)
0



*Shadowdancer* (11+2+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 (225, 227, 229, 230, 233, 235, 239, 240, 241, 242, 535)
2 (HJ-07, NCftPB-Round 06) (plus a card from the Board Game and the Anniversary and Villains Calendars)
0



*Solt's Donkey* (11+0+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

9 10 (539, 540, 564, 565, 570, 573, 574, 575, *579*, 581)
0
1 (578)



*Tinna* (11+0+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

11 (1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1162, 1171, 1179, 1185)
0 (plus the Spells Calendar)
0



*Vaarsuvius' Horse* (11+0+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

10 11 (*140*, 141, 145, 173, 198, 199, 205, 207, 224, 230, 321)
0
0



*Vampire Dwarf with Red Ponytail* (11+0+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

9 (1104, 1105, 1109, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1120, 1122)
0
6 (1101, 1102, 1105, 1116, 1117, 1122)



*Zombie Dragon* (11+6+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

9 (195, 300, 426, 430, 431, 434, 436, 441, 442)
6 (194a, 194b, 194c, 320a, WaX-300, WaX-301) (plus a card from the Board Game and the Anniversary Calendar)
3 (633, 634, 896)
7 (300, 331, 428, 429, 430, 442-2, 442-3)





This set includes our first reference to the Coloring Book.  I'm guessing I'm on my own with that one.

Also, SSaDT includes the subcategories:
Dragon Magazine StripsBonus Dragon Magazine Strips that never made it into the magazineEdition Wars (3rd vs 4th)Julio Scoundrél and the Curse of the Mummy QueenInto the Realm of the DragonStick Tales - Elan and the BeanstalkStick Tales - Little Red Riding HoodlumStick Tales - GoldenleafStick Tales - The Tragedy of Greenhilt Prince of Denmark
I'll try to be as accurate as I can with those, since you can't (yet!) check them.

Do you want to go downwards into minor characters or upwards into supporting characters next?  Either way works form me.

----------


## Yxylu

I chose to start with the Supporting Characters.  Here are the first few:

*Spoiler: Supporting Characters, Tsukiko through Enor*
Show


*Tsukiko* (29+4+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

28 (420, 446, 450, 457, 458, 465, 513, 514, 516, 517, 518, 519, 520, 521, 522, 541, 543, 548, 653, 655, 662, 700, 708, 709, 828, 829, 830, 887)
4 (708a, BRitF-1, DStP-485, HJ-09) (plus 1 card from the Board Game and the Anniversary and Villains Calendars)
4 (484, 543, 830-2, 830-3)



*Ian Starshine* (28+4+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

28 (93, 608, 681, 744, 746, 758, 768, 769, 770, 771, 772, *774*, 776, 779, 782, 783, 784, 786, 792, 814, 815, 887, 922, 940, 941, 942)
4 (HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-16, HJ-25) (plus the Anniversary, Heroes, and Stick Tales Calendars)
4 (484, 543, 830-2, 830-3)
4 (750, 758, 772, 798)



*Kilkil* (28+5+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

28 (718, 735, 744, 775, 776, 781, 783, 784, 785, 813, 814, 815, 822, 847, 848, 849, 856, 858, 859, 861, 862, 863, 882, 883, 888, 915, 916, 924)
5 (785a, 801a, 855a, HJ-07, HJ-16) (plus the Anniversary, Villains, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
3 (783, 915, 916)



*Gannji* (27+1+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

27 (712, 713, 714, 715, 716, 717, 718, 719, 720, 721, 723, 724, 728, 729, 730, 731, 735, 738, 748, 777, 782, 783, 784, 785, 807, 940, 966)
2 1 (HJ-07) (plus the BRitF-Cover Page and the Anniversary and Magic Items Calendars)
1 (783)



*Kudzu* (27+0+8)
*Spoiler*
Show

24 (1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1114, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1119, 1120, 1122, 1123, 1127, 1129, 1130, 1131, 1149, 1150, 1151, 1153, 1181, 1185)
0 (plus the Spells Calendar)
11 (1105, 1116, 1117, 1122, 1126, 1128, 1129, 1130, 1149, 1150, 1153)



*Kazumi Kato* (26+3+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

25 (412, 433, 455, 461, 467, 468, 471, 472, 478, 482, 484, 501, 508, 563, 586, 587, 589, 590, 593, 594, 598, 643, 644, 671, 672)
21 20 (572a, DStP-485, GDGU Title Page, Stick Tales-22, TtS-006, TtS-007, TtS-008, TtS-009, TtS-010, TtS-011, TtS-012, TtS-013, TtS-014, TtS-015, TtS-016, TtS-017, TtS-018, TtS-020, TtS-021, TtS-022) (plus the Anniversary, Heroes, Stick Tales, Magic Items and Spells Calendars and Wallpaper-02)
7 (468, 473, 501, 591, 592, 593, 643)



*Carol* (25+5+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

22 (391, 935, 936, 937, 1029, 1044, 1051, 1055, 1060, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065, 1066, 1072, 1074, 1079, 1186, 1188, 1196, 1201, 1202)
1 (960a) (plus the Anniversary and Stick Tales Calendars)
7 (392, 1050, 1051, 1074, 1076-2, 1076-3, 1202)



*Crystal* (25+21+7)
*Spoiler*
Show

25 24 (580, 581, 607, 608, 609, 610, 613, 614, 616, 621, 645, 648, 942, 971, 972, 973, 974, 975, 976, 977, 978, 979, 980, 981)
21 (642b, 642c, 642d, 642e, 642g, 642h, BRitF-2, HJ-02, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-07, HJ-10, HJ-21, HJ-22, HJ-25, OtOoP-09, OtOoP-11, OtOoP-12, OtOoP-22, OtOtP-23, Stick Tales-33) (plus 2 cards from the Board Game and the Villains and Stick Tales Calendars)
8 (602, 610, 979,-2, 979-3, 980-2, 980-3, 981-2, 981-3)



*Enor* (25+2+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

25 (712, 713, 714, 715, 716, 717, 718, 719, 720, 721, 724, 728, 729, 730, 731, 738, 748, 777, 782, 783, 784, 785, 807, 940, 966)
3 2 (HJ-07, HJ-25) (plus BRitF-Cover Page and the Villains and Magic Items Calendars)
1 (783)

----------


## knag

Comments in line:




> Here's the count audit for the rest of the recurring characters:
> *Spoiler: Lots of text!*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Silver* (13+2+0)
> I have H&J p. 1 as well (Roy's mount in "Roy Quixote"), which would confirm the official count.
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> ...

----------


## Yxylu

> Comments in line:


Ive updated my file with all the horse and donkey information.  I guess I missed them, multiple times.

Heres what I should have put for the Zombie Dragon in blue:

7 (300, 331, 428, 429, 430, 442-2, 442-3)

This covers the ones I was missing. Im pretty sure the 426 was a typo for 429; I was typing this all late last night, using the number pad, so a 9 to 6 typo makes sense.  Im actually impressed that I havent had more typos.  Im pretty sure the 3 blue that I had were from whomever I copied, then didnt update.

Thanks again for checking me on this.

----------


## knag

Kazumi Kato needs to move to +20

Comments in line.




> I chose to start with the Supporting Characters.  Here are the first few:
> 
> *Spoiler: Supporting Characters, Tsukiko through Enor*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Tsukiko* (29+4+3)
> Confirmed.
> *Spoiler*
> ...

----------


## Yxylu

> Kazumi Kato needs to move to +20
> 
> Comments in line.


Ian should have the following in blue:

4 (750, 758, 772, 798)

The 776 is a transcription mistake; it should have been 774.  Like how I handle the statues/pictures/posters, I did not include 915 on purpose.

The issues with Kazumi are noted.  I chose, absent specific evidence, to call the ones at the coronation K and D, since they looked the same, and thought it would be neat for them to have been there since the beginning.  Im not committed to it, but I like to think of it that way.  Similarly, I thought it appropriate that she be near Hinjo, to make them connecting in the tower later easier.  Again, no actual evidence, just my head-canon.

In the future, Ill try to remember to separate out the cover pages, coloring book, and such out like the calendars and board game stuff, to avoid counting problems.  When I get in my computer (this is on my phone; cumbersome to do format-heavy typing), Ill update the counts Ive made so far to reflect your checking.  Ill try to finish off the supporting characters tonight (and Ill copy-and-paste an empty entry to avoid repetition of the lines).

----------


## Yxylu

Here are the rest of the Supporting characters.

*Spoiler: Supporting Characters, Ho Thanh through Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair*
Show


*Ho Thanh* (24+3+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

22 23 (512, 514, 515, 516, 517, 518, 519, 520, 521, 522, *523*, 524, 533, 535, 705, 706, 707, 779, 824, 825, 826, 827, 887)
1 (BRitF-1) (plus the Stick Tales Calendar)
4 (511, 524, 533, 827)



*Kwesi* (24+1+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

21 (990, 1020, 1021, 1028, 1051, 1055, 1057, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065, 1066, 1067, 1071, 1073, 1074, 1075, 1079, 1186, 1201)
1 (960a) (plus the Monsters Calendar)
6 (1051, 1060, 1074, 1076-2, 1076-3, 1202)



*Banjo* (23+17+0)
*Spoiler*
Show

23 (80, 81, 85, 137, 203, 232, 271, 302, 336, 402, 553, 554, 557, 558, 559, 560, 561, 772, 773, 834, 887, 888, 949)
13 (960a, Bonus-6, DStP-485, HJ-06, HJ-13, HJ-16, HJ-17, HJ-18, HJ-20, HJ-25, Stick Tales-03, Stick Tales-30, Stick Tales-31) (Plus 3 cards from the Board Game, Coloring Book-29, Coloring Book-30, Wallpaper-02, and Wallpaper-05)
0



*Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator* (23+0+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

22 (778, 780, 784, 785, 910, 911, 922, 923, 924, 925, 926, 927, 932, 934, 943, 950, 993, 1013, 1014, 1020, 1021, 1091)
0 (plus the Anniversary, Monsters, and Magic Items Calendars)
4 (922, 923, 1012, 1013)



*CotS Usher with Long Hair* (23+0+7)
*Spoiler*
Show

22 (1017, 1018, 1019, 1084, 1085, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1109, 1112, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1120, 1122, 1123, 1124, 1126, 1127, 1129, 1130)
0
8 (1086, 1116, 1117, 1122, 1126, 1128, 1129, 1130)



*Felix* (23+1+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

23 22 (935, 943, 949, 951, 952, 988, 992, 1020, 1021, 1027, 1051, 1055, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1066, 1074, 1076, 1079, 1188, 1201, 1202)
1 (960a) (plus the Heroes, Monsters, and Stick Tales Calendars, and Wallpaper-04)
7 (935, 1060, 1074, 1075, 1076-2, 1076-3, 1202)



*Jirix* (25+0+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

20 (459, 461, 541, 543, 546, 548, 652, 653, 655, 656, 657, 662, 703, 704, 708, 825, 831, 832, 833, 887)
0 (plus the Anniversary, Heroes, Villains, Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars (that's every calendar!))
7 (459, 542, 543, 651, 652, 704, 833)



*Julia Greenhilt* (22+2+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

21 (256, 257, 258, 342, 343, 350, 352, 353, 354, 355, 356, 359, 360, 361, 364, 887, 1191, 1192, 1193, 1195, 1196)
1 (DStP-484) (plus the Anniversary, Heroes, Villains, Stick Tales, and Spells Calendars, Wallpaper-02, and Wallpaper-05)
4 ()
3 (337, 352, 361)



*Laurin Shattersmith* (21+1+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

20 (758, 910, 911, 912, 913, 914, 915, 921, 924, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 933, 934, 935, 945)
1 (HJ-07) (plus the Anniversary, Villains, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
6 (758, 916, 933, 934, 935, 945)



*Therkla* (21+27+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 (484, 503, 506, 509, 555, 557, 558, 559, 560, 562, 582, 583, 584, 586, 589, 590, 592, 593)
29 (BRitF-2, BRitF-3, HJ-05, HJ-10, HJ-17, HJ-19, HJ-20, HJ-22, HJ-25, SA-01, SA-02, SA-03, SA-04, SA-05, SA-06, SA-07, SA-08, SA-09, SA-10, SA-11, SA-12, SA-13, SA-14, SA-15, SA-16, SA-Title Page, Stick Tales-27, Stick Tales-30, Stick Tales-31) (plus the Villains, Stick Tales, and Spells Calendars)
6 (581, 584, 592, 593, 628, 1203)



*Empress of Blood* (20+5+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

9 (719, 720, 721, 723, 724, 725, 754, 888, 915)
5 (HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-15, HJ-16, HJ-25) (plus the Anniversary and Villains Calendars)
2 (763, 889)
My count and the official ones vary widely here.  I scrolled through all of BRitF, and didn't see anything that I missed.  Any ideas what's going on here?



*Hel* (20+1+6)
*Spoiler*
Show

19 (737, 874, 1000, 1001, 1006, 1008, 1011, 1012, 1016, 1080, 1081, 1082, 1083, 1084, 1158, 1170, 1171, 1175, 1176)
1 (UD-2) (plus the Monsters Calendar and Wallpaper-06)
7 (946-2, 946-3, 1000-2, 1000-3, 1000-4, 1012, 1170)



*Loki* (20+2+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

17 (79, 273, 275, 501, 999, 1001, 1002, 1006, 1012, 1016, 1083, 1141, 1143, 1171, 1175, 1176, 1177)
2 (SoD-037, SoD-040) (plus Wallpaper-06)
8 (998-2, 998-3, 999, 1000-2, 1000-3, 1000-4, 1170, 1177)



*Mateo* (20+0+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

19 18 (949, 1027, 1055, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065, 1066, 1067, 1071, 1072, 1074, 1075, 1076, 1079, 1092, 1186, 1202)
0
7 (1051, 1060, 1067, 1074, 1075, 1076-2, 1076-3)



*Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair* (20+0+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

18 (1101, 1102, 1104, 1116, 1119, 1120, 1122, 1127, 1129, 1130, 1156, 1157, 1158, 1159, 1160, 1168, 1173, 1175)
0
6 (1102, 1122, 1126, 1128, 1129, 1130)





Plus, I went through and edited my previous audits to incorporate the changes knag flagged.  I have not yet added the character pages from the beginning of WaX, nor have I counted when the gods are speaking through their priest[esse]s as an appearance of that god, yet.

----------


## Yxylu

Adding formulas in Excel made listing the comic numbers *so* much easier.  Here are the secondary characters.

*Spoiler: All the Secondary Characters*
Show


*Malack* (59+4+3)
*Spoiler*
Show

59 (718, 719, 720, 721, 723, 724, 725, 735, 737, 739, 743, 744, 750, 758, 764, 810, 811, 812, 816, 818, 819, 820, 821, 822, 847, 848, 849, 853, 854, 856, 858, 859, 861, 864, 868, 869, 870, 871, 872, 873, 874, 875, 876, 877, 878, 879, 882, 883, 887, 888, 889, 892, 893, 894, 895, 903, 905, 906, 966)
3 4 (855a, HJ-07, UD-1, *UD-2*) (plus BRitF-Cover Page and the Villains and Stick Tales Calendars)
3 (750, 889, 906)



*O-Chul* (55+93+10)
*Spoiler*
Show

55 (403, 404, 411, 412, 413, 415, 417, 422, 447, 448, 449, 461, 462, 474, 475, 476, 477, 541, 542, 543, 544, 545, 546, 547, 549, 550, 651, 654, 655, 656, 657, 658, 659, 661, 663, 666, 670, 671, 672, 704, 709, 887, 1031, 1032, 1033, 1034, 1035, 1042, 1189, 1224, 1225, 1226, 1227, 1228, 1229)
93 (BRitF-3, DStP-485, DStP-540, DStP-Round3, HtPGHS-01, HtPGHS-02, HtPGHS-03, HtPGHS-04, HtPGHS-05, HtPGHS-06, HtPGHS-07, HtPGHS-08, HtPGHS-09, HtPGHS-10, HtPGHS-12, HtPGHS-13, HtPGHS-14, HtPGHS-15, HtPGHS-16, HtPGHS-17, HtPGHS-18, HtPGHS-19, HtPGHS-20, HtPGHS-21, HtPGHS-21a, HtPGHS-22, HtPGHS-23, HtPGHS-24, HtPGHS-25, HtPGHS-26, HtPGHS-27, HtPGHS-28, HtPGHS-29, HtPGHS-30, HtPGHS-31, HtPGHS-32, HtPGHS-33, HtPGHS-34, HtPGHS-35, HtPGHS-36, HtPGHS-37, HtPGHS-38, HtPGHS-39, HtPGHS-40, HtPGHS-41, HtPGHS-42, HtPGHS-43, HtPGHS-44, HtPGHS-45, HtPGHS-47, HtPGHS-48, HtPGHS-49, HtPGHS-51, HtPGHS-56, HtPGHS-57, HtPGHS-58, HtPGHS-60, HtPGHS-61, HtPGHS-62, HtPGHS-63, HtPGHS-64, HtPGHS-65, HtPGHS-66, HtPGHS-67, HtPGHS-68, HtPGHS-69, HtPGHS-70, HtPGHS-71, HtPGHS-72, HtPGHS-73, HtPGHS-75, HtPGHS-76, HtPGHS-77, HtPGHS-78, HtPGHS-79, HtPGHS-80, HtPGHS-82, HtPGHS-83, HtPGHS-84, HtPGHS-85, HtPGHS-86, HtPGHS-87, HtPGHS-88, HtPGHS-89, HtPGHS-90, HtPGHS-91, HtPGHS-92, HtPGHS-93, HtPGHS-94, HtPGHS-95, HtPGHS-96, Stick Tales-33, Stick Tales-37) (plus the Anniversary, Heroes, Villains, Stick Tales, and Magic Items Calendars, the GDGU Cover Page, Wallpaper-02, and Wallpaper-10
14 (413, 448, 463, 475, 477-2, 477-3, 484, 542, 543, 651, 670, 1035, 1189-2, 1189-3)



*Zz'dtri* (54+9+1)
*Spoiler*
Show

53 (43, 44, 47, 49, 53, 57, 59, 60, 65, 74, 142, 668, 742, 744, 754, 775, 780, 784, 789, 790, 792, 795, 798, 799, 800, 802, 816, 821, 822, 847, 848, 849, 856, 857, 858, 859, 860, 861, 862, 863, 882, 883, 888, 892, 893, 894, 895, 903, 905, 906, 907, 908, 910)
10 (0050a, 0785a, 0855a, BRitF-1, DCF-Round 3, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-07, HJ-25, NCftPB-120) (plus 4 cards from the Board Game and the Villains, Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Claendars)
2 (808, 906)



*Lien* (51+12+8)
*Spoiler*
Show

50 (411, 412, 414, 415, 418, 473, 478, 479, 480, 481, 482, 484, 501, 507, 508, 553, 554, 557, 558, 559, 560, 561, 563, 582, 583, 584, 585, 586, 588, 591, 593, 630, 663, 671, 672, 709, 887, 1031, 1032, 1033, 1034, 1035, 1042, 1189, 1224, 1225, 1226, 1227, 1228, 1229)
22 (0572a, 0572b, 0572c, 0572d, 0572e, 0572f, DStP-485, HJ-02, PP-052, PP-053, PP-054, PP-055, PP-056, PP-057, PP-058, PP-059, PP-060, PP-061, PP-062, Stick Tales-19, Stick Tales-20, Stick Tales-21)
10 (473, 501, 584, 591, 599, 628, 634, 1035, 1189-2, 1189-3)



*Hilgya Firehelm* (49+7+9)
*Spoiler*
Show

47 (43, 44, 47, 50, 52, 56, 57, 59, 60, 74, 76, 77, 79, 82, 83, 84, 142, 668, 1105, 1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1114, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1119, 1120, 1122, 1123, 1127, 1129, 1130, 1131, 1149, 1150, 1151, 1153, 1160, 1162, 1171, 1175, 1181, 1185)
6 (BRitF-1, DCF-Round 3, DCF-Round 4, DStP-484, HJ-07, NCftPB-120) (plus 5 cards from the Board Game and the Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
12 (50, 1105, 1116, 1117, 1122, 1126, 1128, 1129, 1130, 1149, 1150, 1153)



*Qarr* (49+5+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

46 (484, 503, 506, 509, 555, 557, 559, 562, 583, 584, 585, 624, 625, 626, 627, 630, 631, 632, 634, 635, 637, 638, 640, 641, 656, 659, 668, 790, 792, 795, 797, 799, 803, 804, 854, 856, 858, 859, 861, 883, 884, 903, 906, 907, 908, 1183)
4 5 (855a, BRitF-2, BRitF-3, *SA-02*, SA-03) (plus a card from the Board Game and the Anniversary, Villains, and Spells Calendars)
4 (584, 599, 634, 906)



*Thor* (45+8+10)
*Spoiler*
Show

35 36 (40, 73, 79, 137, 150, 201, 273, 275, 353, 501, 737, 806, 874, *999*, 1083, 1132, 1133, 1134, 1135, 1136, 1137, 1138, 1139, 1140, 1141, 1142, 1143, 1144, 1145, 1146, 1147, 1148, 1150, 1170, 1177, 1231)
4 (DStP-485, SoD-040, SoD-046, UD-Title Page) (plus 5 cards from the Board Game, the Coloring Book, Wallpaper-02, and Wallpaper-09)
10 11 (273, 453, *1016*, 1134, 1138, 1139, 1141, 1145, 1148, 1170, 1177)



*Lord Shojo* (37+22+12)
*Spoiler*
Show

33 (266, 267, 268, 271, 272, 273, 274, 275, 276, 277, 278, 283, 284, 288, 289, 290, 292, 378, 379, 403, 404, 405, 406, 407, 408, 410, 569, 588, 605, 606, 610, 890, 998)
26 27 (0310a, 0310b, 0416a, 0665b, DStP-483, DStP-485, HtPGHS-85, HtPGHS-86, HtPGHS-88, HtPGHS-89, HtPGHS-90, HtPGHS-91, NCftPB-Round 09, SaT-024, SaT-025, SaT-027, Stick Tales-23, Stick Tales-24, Stick Tales-27, Stick Tales-29, Stick Tales-30, Stick Tales-31, Stick Tales-32, Stick Tales-33, *WaX-viii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x) (plus the Stick Tales and Magic Items Calendars)
14 (120, 273, 274, 275, 276, 277-2, 277-3, 284, 285, 290, 406-2, 406-3, 610, 798)



*Daigo Da-* (36+3+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

33 (412, 455, 461, 468, 471, 472, 478, 484, 501, 505, 507, 508, 551, 552, 553, 554, 556, 557, 558, 559, 560, 561, 563, 586, 587, 589, 590, 593, 598, 643, 644, 671, 672)
19 (0572a, DSP-485, ST-22, TtS-006, TtS-007, TtS-008, TtS-009, TtS-010, TtS-011, TtS-012, TtS-013, TtS-014, TtS-015, TtS-016, TtS-017, TtS-018, TtS-020, TtS-021, TtS-022) (plus the Anniversary, Heroes, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars, the GDPU Title Page, and Wallpaper-02
9 (455, 467, 468, 473, 501, 591, 592, 593, 643)



*Sigdi Thundershield* (34+1+9)
*Spoiler*
Show

31 (947, 948, 958, 962, 963, 983, 1086, 1088, 1089, 1121, 1124, 1126, 1128, 1129, 1152, 1153, 1162, 1163, 1165, 1166, 1169, 1171, 1172, 1173, 1174, 1175, 1178, 1179, 1180, 1184, 1185)
1 (UD-Round 9) (plus the Monsters and Spells Calendars and Wallpaper-09)
12 (947, 991, 1086, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1129, 1130, 1153, 1166, 1172, 1173)



*Eugene Greenhilt* (33+34+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

29 (15, 39, 60, 78, 113, 267, 283, 284, 291, 292, 293, 485, 486, 487, 488, 491, 492, 500, 510, 525, 565, 572, 601, 664, 887, 1045, 1046, 1047, 1048)
30 32(0310b, 0938a, DStP-485, DStP-Round 1, NCftPB-vi, *NCftPB-ix*, OtOoP-29, OtOoP-30, OtOoP-31, OtOoP-32, OtOoP-33, OtOoP-34, SoD-019, SoD-020, SoD-021, SoD-022, SoD-023, SoD-024, SoD-025, SoD-026, SoD-076, SoD-077, SoD-078, SoD-079, SoD-080, SoD-111, Stick Tales-22, Stick Tales-25, Stick Tales-26, *WaX-viii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x) (plus 6 cards from the Board Game, the Heroes Calendar, and the Board Game Rule Book)
8 (284, 290, 484, 485, 490, 499, 500-2, 500-3)



*Andi, aka Andromeda* (32+0+4)
*Spoiler*
Show

31 (935, 936, 951, 952, 956, 961, 964, 965, 988, 990, 992, 1028, 1043, 1055, 1057, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065, 1066, 1067, 1071, 1072, 1073, 1074, 1075, 1079, 1186, 1188, 1202)
0 (plus the Anniversary and Stick Tales Calendars)
6 (1060, 1067, 1074, 1076-2, 1076-3, 1202)



*Gontor Hammerfell* (32+0+6)
*Spoiler*
Show

30 (994, 995, 1013, 1014, 1015, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1085, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1095, 1109, 1111, 1156, 1157, 1158, 1159, 1160, 1161, 1164, 1166, 1167, 1169, 1171, 1172, 1173, 1174)
0 (plus the Villains Calendar)
8 (994, 1012, 1012, 1013, 1086, 1170, 1172, 1173)



*Exarch of Hel* (30+0+5)
*Spoiler*
Show

28 (1013, 1014, 1015, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1085, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1095, 1109, 1111, 1156, 1157, 1158, 1159, 1160, 1161, 1164, 1166, 1167, 1169, 1171, 1172, 1173, 1174)
0 (plus the Villains Calendar)
7 (1012, 1012, 1013, 1086, 1170, 1172, 1173)

----------


## knag

Banjo: possible overcount in the thread for bonus strips
Felix and Mateo: controversial appearances where he might be there but really tiny, but official count otherwise confirmed.
Jirix: possible overcount in the thread for the main comic
Therkla: undercount in the thread on bonus appearances by 1 (possibly 2).

Comments inline:




> Here are the rest of the Supporting characters.
> 
> *Spoiler: Supporting Characters, Ho Thanh through Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Ho Thanh* (24+3+2)
> Ho's legs are in 523, final panel (see 522 to understand how he's situated in the cart, legs bent, feet toward Roy's corpse). He is also in WXP p. viii and BRitF 827b. So I confirm the official count. 
> *Spoiler*
> ...

----------


## Yxylu

> Banjo: possible overcount in the thread for bonus strips
> Felix and Mateo: controversial appearances where he might be there but really tiny, but official count otherwise confirmed.
> Jirix: possible overcount in the thread for the main comic
> Therkla: undercount in the thread on bonus appearances by 1 (possibly 2).
> 
> Comments inline:


*Ho Thanh*:  I think the way I processed the data had 827b show up in the blue section.  I added 523.

*Banjo*:  "Bonus" refers to the Dragon Magazine strips that didn't get in before it was cancelled.  They're in SSaDT.  FYI, Amazon has two of them in stock for the low, low price of $189USD.

*Felix*:  I think I thought he was at the helm in 992.  Now that I can zoom WAY in on the PDF with no loss of resolution, I see he's not there.  On the other hand, I can definitely confirm that he is in 1027.  He and Bandana are near the wheel.

*Julia Greenhilt*:  I don't know why I had 4; what I see now is 3 (337, 352, 361).

*Therkla*:  I counted the title page of Spoiler Alert as page 1, so page 16 is the penultimate page, where she is forced out of bed.  Page 17 is Sangwaan's last fall.

*Mateo*:  He is not in 1027, as I mentioned in the Felix section.  I removed him from my workbook.

I'll update my audit accordingly.

----------


## Yxylu

Time for the Major Characters.

I may need to break the Order up into two posts.  They have been in a LOT of comics.

*Spoiler: All the Major Characters*
Show


*Mr. Scruffy* (204+38+24)
*Spoiler*
Show

192 (266, 267, 268, 271, 272, 278, 283, 284, 378, 379, 403, 404, 405, 406, 520, 521, 522, 523, 524, 535, 537, 538, 539, 563, 564, 565, 570, 573, 575, 576, 578, 581, 588, 603, 605, 606, 610, 612, 618, 622, 648, 649, 671, 672, 673, 676, 682, 683, 685, 688, 689, 691, 692, 695, 729, 730, 731, 732, 733, 737, 741, 750, 775, 780, 781, 784, 789, 792, 799, 807, 809, 813, 817, 818, 834, 835, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 843, 848, 849, 853, 864, 867, 868, 869, 870, 871, 872, 873, 874, 877, 878, 879, 880, 881, 885, 886, 890, 891, 892, 893, 895, 898, 900, 902, 910, 912, 919, 922, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 930, 932, 934, 943, 946, 950, 960, 965, 966, 969, 989, 993, 998, 1013, 1014, 1015, 1020, 1021, 1091, 1092, 1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1120, 1125, 1126, 1127, 1129, 1130, 1131, 1151, 1152, 1153, 1154, 1161, 1162, 1163, 1165, 1178, 1180, 1182, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1190, 1191, 1194, 1196, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1201, 1202, 1230, *1233*)
43 44 (310a, 310b, 416a, 665b, 743a, 785a, 837a, 855a, 864a, 967b, BRitF-1, BRitF-Round 01, BRitF-Round 08, BRitF-Title Page, DStP-485, DStP-Round 6, DStP-Round 9, HJ-22, NCftPB-Round 09, SaT-024, SaT-025, SaT-026, SaT-027, SaT-028, SaT-029, SaT-030, SaT-031, SaT-032, SaT-Title Page, Stick Tales-01, Stick Tales-19, Stick Tales-20, Stick Tales-21, Stick Tales-22, Stick Tales-23, Stick Tales-24, Stick Tales-27, Stick Tales-29, Stick Tales-30, Stick Tales-32, *WaX-viii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x, WaX-Round 6)
(plus a Card from the Board Game, BRitF-Cover Page, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, DStP-Cover Page, a Kickstarter Update message, UD-Cover Page, and Wallpapers -01, -02, -04, -05, and -08
36 37 (277, 284, 285, *290*, 406, 524, 533, 578, 581, 610, 611, 672, 698, 750, 798, 803, 839, 880, 881, 895, 896, 896, 917, 922, 923, 946, 1012, 1013, 1101, 1102, 1105, 1122, 1128, 1129, 1130, 1149, 1190)



*Blackwing* (179+23+23)
*Spoiler*
Show

173 (3, 154, 155, 178, 179, 232, 271, 440, 658, 659, 660, 672, 673, 674, 677, 678, 679, 682, 683, 684, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 693, 694, 696, 697, 698, 712, 713, 714, 715, 716, 717, 718, 721, 722, 726, 741, 750, 754, 755, 764, 775, 780, 781, 784, 789, 790, 792, 795, 797, 799, 803, 809, 813, 818, 835, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 843, 844, 853, 857, 864, 866, 883, 884, 896, 897, 903, 914, 918, 919, 920, 921, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 935, 937, 943, 946, 950, 955, 956, 960, 964, 965, 966, 967, 989, 993, 1013, 1014, 1015, 1020, 1021, 1027, 1030, 1052, 1054, 1056, 1057, 1058, 1059, 1068, 1077, 1078, 1080, 1092, 1093, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1122, 1123, 1125, 1126, 1127, 1151, 1153, 1154, 1159, 1160, 1161, 1165, 1183, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1196, 1198, 1199, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1222, 1223)
17 (687a, 743a, 785a, 837a, 1169a, BRitF-2, BRitF-3, BRitF-Round 01, BRitF-Title Page, DStP-485, HJ-17, NC-Round 03, QtF-2, QtF-3, QtF-4, QtF-5, ST-01)
(plus a card from the Board Game, BRitF-Cover Page, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, SSaDT Cover Page, UD Cover Page, and Wallpapers -01, -02, -03, -05, and -08)
33 (331, 672-2, 672-3, 698, 750, 776, 803, 839, 842, 843, 896-2, 896-3, 923, 934, 935, 946, 987, 1012, 1013, 1026, 1051, 1056, 1078, 1102, 1105, 1117, 1122, 1127, 1128, 1149, 1166, 1202, 1223)



*Redcloak* (122+103+20)
*Spoiler*
Show

113 (23, 37, 47, 82, 95, 96, 97, 103, 104, 105, 106, 112, 113, 115, 117, 120, 147, 148, 149, 190, 191, 192, 193, 194, 195, 196, 197, 259, 299, 300, 368, 369, 370, 371, 372, 376, 414, 415, 416, 423, 426, 428, 431, 433, 447, 450, 451, 452, 454, 456, 457, 459, 461, 462, 463, 465, 466, 478, 480, 481, 543, 544, 545, 546, 547, 548, 652, 653, 655, 662, 699, 701, 702, 703, 704, 708, 825, 826, 827, 828, 829, 830, 831, 832, 833, 885, 886, 887, 899, 900, 901, 1036, 1037, 1038, 1039, 1040, 1041, 1189, 1204, 1205, 1206, 1207, 1208, 1209, 1210, 1211, 1212, 1213, 1214, 1215, 1216, 1221, 1222)
101 103 (85b, 85c, 194a, 194b, 194c, 194d, 320a, 415a, BRitF-1, DCF-I, DCF-Round 5, DStP-485, Edition Wars-00, HtPGHS-52, NCftPB-vii, *NCftPB-viii*, NCftPB-Round 04, OtOoP-Pref, SaT-028, SoD-009, SoD-010, SoD-011, SoD-013, SoD-014, SoD-015, SoD-027, SoD-028, SoD-029, SoD-030, SoD-031, SoD-032, SoD-033, SoD-034, SoD-035, SoD-036, SoD-037, SoD-038, SoD-039, SoD-040, SoD-041, SoD-042, SoD-043, SoD-044, SoD-045, SoD-046, SoD-047, SoD-048, SoD-051, SoD-052, SoD-053, SoD-055, SoD-057, SoD-058, SoD-059, SoD-060, SoD-061, SoD-062, SoD-063, SoD-064, SoD-065, SoD-066, SoD-068, SoD-069, SoD-071, SoD-072, SoD-073, SoD-074, SoD-075, SoD-081, SoD-082, SoD-086, SoD-087, SoD-088, SoD-089, SoD-090, SoD-091, SoD-092, SoD-093, SoD-094, SoD-095, SoD-096, SoD-097, SoD-098, SoD-099, SoD-100, SoD-101, SoD-103, SoD-104, SoD-105, SoD-107, SoD-108, SoD-109, SoD-110, SoD-Title Page, Stick Tales-23, Stick Tales-30, Stick Tales-33, Stick Tales-35, Stick Tales-37, UD-1189, *WaX-vii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x)
(plus 10 Cards, the Cover Art,  the Rule Book Cover Page, and the Shortening Rules from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, and Wallpaper-04)
26 (300, 331, 422, 426, 451, 454, 459, 473, 484, 543, 651, 652, 704, 827-2, 827-3, 830-2, 830-3, 833, 886, 901, 1039, 1208, 1209, 1212, 1216, 1222)



*Nale* (117+30+12)
*Spoiler*
Show

110 (43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 64, 67, 68, 69, 70, 71, 72, 97, 142, 252, 253, 254, 255, 256, 257, 258, 336, 337, 341, 351, 360, 361, 362, 363, 364, 365, 366, 377, 378, 379, 380, 381, 383, 384, 385, 386, 393, 394, 395, 396, 397, 398, 399, 400, 401, 419, 458, 668, 715, 725, 758, 793, 794, 795, 801, 804, 805, 806, 810, 811, 819, 820, 821, 822, 847, 848, 849, 853, 854, 856, 857, 858, 859, 860, 862, 863, 882, 883, 887, 888, 889, 892, 893, 894, 895, 903, 905, 906, 907, 908, 910, 911, 912, 913, 914)
26 29 (85a, 252a, *743a*, 855a, BRitF-1, DCF-R3, DStP-485, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-05, HJ-07, HJ-08, HJ-10, HJ-14, HJ-15, HJ-23, HJ-24, HJ-25, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-viii, *NCftPB-ix*, NC-Round 07, Stick Tales-34, UD-1, UD-2, *WaX-viii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x, WaX-Round 3)
(plus 13 cards, the Cover Art, and the Rulebook for the Board Game, the Villains, Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars, and the Coloring Book)
14 (50, 120, 298, 337, 361, 392, 393-2, 393-3, 399, 458, 798, 889, 906, 913)



*Xykon* (111+100+19)
*Spoiler*
Show

96 (13, 23, 37, 43, 47, 71, 78, 95, 96, 97, 103, 104, 105, 106, 109, 110, 112, 113, 114, 115, 117, 120, 147, 148, 149, 190, 191, 192, 193, 194, 195, 196, 197, 259, 300, 368, 369, 370, 371, 372, 373, 376, 414, 415, 416, 429, 430, 431, 434, 441, 442, 446, 447, 448, 449, 459, 461, 462, 463, 465, 466, 532, 541, 543, 548, 652, 653, 655, 656, 657, 658, 659, 660, 661, 662, 737, 831, 832, 833, 885, 886, 887, 899, 900, 901, 1039, 1040, 1041, 1189, 1214, 1215, 1216, 1221, 1222, 1227, 1228)
93 95 (85b, 85c, 122a, 194a, 194b, 194c, 194d, 320a, BRitF-1, BRitF-3, DCF-I, DCF-Round 5, DStP-485, Edition Wars-00, HJ-01, NCftPB-vii, *NCftPB-viii*, NCftPB-Round 04, OtOoP-32, SoD-005, SoD-006, SoD-007, SoD-008, SoD-016, SoD-017, SoD-018, SoD-020, SoD-021, SoD-022, SoD-026, SoD-029, SoD-030, SoD-031, SoD-032, SoD-033, SoD-034, SoD-035, SoD-036, SoD-039, SoD-041, SoD-042, SoD-045, SoD-046, SoD-048, SoD-055, SoD-056, SoD-057, SoD-058, SoD-059, SoD-060, SoD-061, SoD-063, SoD-064, SoD-065, SoD-066, SoD-067, SoD-069, SoD-070, SoD-071, SoD-072, SoD-073, SoD-074, SoD-075, SoD-081, SoD-082, SoD-094, SoD-095, SoD-096, SoD-097, SoD-098, SoD-099, SoD-100, SoD-102, SoD-104, SoD-105, SoD-106, SoD-107, SoD-108, SoD-109, SoD-110, SoD-Int, SSaDT-Pref, Stick Tales-23, Stick Tales-27, Stick Tales-29, Stick Tales-30, Stick Tales-31, Stick Tales-33, Stick Tales-35, Stick Tales-36, Stick Tales-37, UD-1189, *WaX-vii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x)
(plus 17 cards, the Cover Art, the Rulebook, the Quickstart Guide, and the Shortening Rules from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, and the Start of Darkness Cover Page)
23 (300, 331, 428, 429, 430, 442-2, 442-3, 448, 459, 460, 473, 484-2, 484-3, 542, 543, 651, 652, 833, 886, 901, 1039, 1216, 1222)



*"Durkon"* (107+5+22)
*Spoiler*
Show

101 (878, 879, 882, 883, 892, 893, 894, 895, 903, 905, 906, 907, 908, 909, 910, 911, 912, 917, 919, 922, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 934, 939, 948, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956, 957, 958, 960, 961, 962, 963, 964, 965, 966, 968, 982, 983, 984, 985, 986, 987, 992, 993, 994, 995, 996, 997, 1000, 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, 1006, 1007, 1008, 1009, 1010, 1011, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1084, 1085, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1089, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1111, 1112, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1120, 1121, 1122, 1123, 1124, 1126, 1127, 1129, 1130, 1131, 1151)
5 (967a, 993a, UD-1, UD-2, UD-Round 6)
(plus the Villains and Monsters Calendars, and UD Cover Page, Wallpaper-04, and Wallpaper-06)
31 (906, 916, 917, 922, 923, 946-2, 946-3, 947, 948, 963, 985, 987, 991, 994, 996, 999, 1000-2, 1000-4, 1007, 1009, 1012, 1086, 1089, 1116, 1117, 1122, 1126, 1128, 1129, 1130-2, 1130-3)



*Tarquin* (93+18+16)
*Spoiler*
Show

94 (50, 722, 723, 724, 725, 726, 727, 739, 740, 742, 743, 744, 749, 750, 751, 753, 754, 755, 756, 757, 758, 759, 760, 761, 762, 763, 766, 776, 778, 780, 781, 783, 784, 785, 788, 789, 795, 809, 813, 814, 815, 816, 817, 818, 819, 820, 821, 822, 847, 848, 849, 850, 851, 852, 853, 854, 856, 857, 858, 859, 860, 861, 862, 863, 864, 882, 883, 887, 888, 889, 910, 911, 912, 913, 914, 915, 916, 917, 918, 921, 924, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 933, 934, 935, 936, 966)
18 (785a, 801a, 855a, BRitF-Round 03, BRitF-Round 04, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-05, HJ-07, HJ-08, HJ-10, HJ-15, HJ-16, HJ-17, HJ-18, HJ-20, HJ-25, UD-1)
(plus the BRitF Cover Page and the Anniversary, Villains, Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars)
16 (750, 758, 759, 763, 776, 783, 816, 889, 913, 915, 916, 917, 933, 934, 936-2, 936-3)



*Minrah Shaleshoe* (81+2+13)
*Spoiler*
Show

81 (1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1123, 1125, 1126, 1127, 1132, 1133, 1134, 1135, 1136, 1137, 1138, 1139, 1140, 1141, 1142, 1143, 1144, 1145, 1146, 1147, 1148, 1150, 1151, 1153, 1162, 1165, 1167, 1174, 1175, 1180, 1184, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1194, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1200, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1210, 1211, 1212, 1213, 1214, 1215, 1216, 1217, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1223, 1224, 1230, 1231, *1232*, *1233*)
2 (1170a, 1185a)
(plus the Spells Calendar)
15 (1102, 1105, 1116, 1122, 1127, 1128, 1134, 1138, 1139, 1141, 1145, 1148, 1202, 1212, 1218)



*Sabine* (80+25+2)
*Spoiler*
Show

78 (43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62, 134, 142, 252, 253, 254, 255, 256, 257, 258, 342, 343, 349, 351, 355, 356, 364, 365, 377, 378, 380, 385, 386, 393, 394, 395, 396, 397, 398, 399, 401, 419, 458, 668, 725, 793, 794, 795, 801, 804, 805, 806, 810, 811, 821, 822, 847, 848, 849, 853, 854, 856, 857, 858, 859, 860, 883, 888, 892, 897, 903, 914, 918)
23 25 (50c, 252a, 855a, BRitF-1, DCF-R3, DStP-484, DStP-485, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-05, HJ-06, HJ-08, HJ-15, HJ-16, HJ-18, HJ-20, HJ-25, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, *NCftPB-ix*, NCftPB-Round 07, *WaX-viii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x, WaX-Round 5)
(plus 5 cards from the Board Game and all 7 Calendars)
5 (120, 399, 458, 889, 935)



*Hinjo* (79+71+20)
*Spoiler*
Show

73 (265, 266, 267, 268, 284, 287, 302, 307, 403, 405, 406, 407, 408, 409, 410, 411, 412, 413, 414, 415, 418, 420, 421, 422, 424, 425, 426, 428, 429, 432, 433, 435, 438, 445, 449, 453, 454, 455, 461, 467, 468, 471, 473, 478, 479, 480, 481, 482, 484, 501, 502, 503, 506, 507, 508, 562, 563, 582, 583, 584, 585, 586, 588, 591, 598, 663, 670, 671, 672, 747, 865, 887, 998)
79 (310a, 310b, 416a, 572a, 572e, 572f, 665b, BRitF-1, DStP-485, GDGU-160, HtPGHS-16, HtPGHS-17, HtPGHS-18, HtPGHS-19, HtPGHS-20, HtPGHS-21, HtPGHS-21a, HtPGHS-22, HtPGHS-23, HtPGHS-24, HtPGHS-25, HtPGHS-26, HtPGHS-27, HtPGHS-28, HtPGHS-29, HtPGHS-30, HtPGHS-31, HtPGHS-32, HtPGHS-34, HtPGHS-35, HtPGHS-36, HtPGHS-37, HtPGHS-38, HtPGHS-39, HtPGHS-40, HtPGHS-41, HtPGHS-42, HtPGHS-44, HtPGHS-45, HtPGHS-47, HtPGHS-49, HtPGHS-50, HtPGHS-51, HtPGHS-56, HtPGHS-57, HtPGHS-58, HtPGHS-59, HtPGHS-64, HtPGHS-65, HtPGHS-66, HtPGHS-67, HtPGHS-68, HtPGHS-69, HtPGHS-70, HtPGHS-71, HtPGHS-72, HtPGHS-74HtPGHS-75, HtPGHS-77, HtPGHS-78, HtPGHS-80, HtPGHS-82, HtPGHS-84, HtPGHS-86, HtPGHS-87, HtPGHS-89, HtPGHS-90, HtPGHS-91, HtPGHS-92, HtPGHS-94, SA-17, SaT-024, Stick Tales-33, Stick Tales-37, Stick Tales-38, TtS-012, TtS-020, TtS-021, TtS-022)
(plus the Anniversary, Heroes, Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars, GDGU Cover Page, Wallpaper-02, Wallpaper-05, and Wallpaper-10)
26 (284, 298, 0406-2, 0406-3, 0409-2, 0409-3, 413, 420, 426, 0428-2, 0428-3, 453, 454, 455, 463, 467, 468, 473, 501, 581, 584, 591, 599, 628, 670, 1203)



*Monster in the Darkness* (78+37+10)
*Spoiler*
Show

72 (23, 37, 47, 82, 96, 97, 103, 106, 109, 110, 113, 114, 117, 120, 147, 148, 149, 190, 191, 192, 194, 195, 196, 299, 368, 369, 371, 374, 375, 414, 415, 426, 428, 431, 447, 450, 451, 474, 475, 476, 477, 541, 543, 549, 550, 651, 654, 658, 661, 662, 699, 700, 701, 702, 703, 704, 709, 831, 832, 833, 887, 899, 900, 901, 1036, 1037, 1038, 1039, 1040, 1041, 1042, 1189)
35 37 (194d, 415a, 708b, BRitF-1, BRitF-3, BRitF-R02, DCF-R5, DStP-485, Ediiton Wars-00, NCftPB-vii, *NCFtPB-ix*, SaT-028, SoD-049, SoD-050, SoD-083, SoD-084, SoD-085, SoD-088, SoD-090, SoD-091, SoD-092, SoD-093, SoD-094, SoD-095, SoD-096, SoD-100, SoD-101, SoD-103, SoD-105, SoD-107, SoD-109, SoD-110, SoD-112, UD-1130, *WaX-vii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x)
(plus 4 Cards, the Cover Art, and teh Rule Book Cover Art from the Board Game, the Anniversary, Heroes, Villain, Monsters, Stick Tales, and Magic Items Calendars, the Coloring Book, and 2 of the Kickstater Update messages)
15 (331, 373, 422, 426, 451, 463, 475, 0477-2, 0477-3, 484, 543, 651, 833, 901, 1039)



*Celia* (75+24+12)
*Spoiler*
Show

73 (53, 69, 70, 71, 72, 268, 269, 271, 272, 276, 278, 280, 282, 283, 284, 287, 288, 298, 308, 310, 313, 315, 316, 318, 320, 529, 530, 531, 532, 533, 537, 538, 539, 540, 564, 565, 566, 567, 568, 569, 570, 573, 574, 575, 576, 577, 578, 579, 581, 601, 602, 603, 604, 610, 613, 614, 615, 617, 619, 620, 621, 622, 646, 647, 648, 649, 650, 665, 669, 671, 887, 888, 998)
20 22 (85a, 280a, 665a, DStP-viii, HJ-01, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-05, HJ-06, HJ-07, HJ-10, HJ-14, HJ-15, HJ-16, NCftPB-vi, *NCftPB-ix*, Stick Tales-24, Stick Tales-27, Stick Tales-29, Stick Tales-30, Stick Tales-33, *WaX-viii*)
(plus the Anniversary, Heroes, Villains, Monsters, and Stick Tales Calendars, the Coloring Book, Wallpaper-02, and Wallpaper-05)
14 (277, 282, 284, 316, 530, 531, 532, 533, 567, 578, 581, 602, 610, 889)



*Miko Miyazaki* (69+36+12)
*Spoiler*
Show

65 (174, 189, 199, 200, 201, 202, 203, 204, 206, 207, 208, 209, 210, 211, 212, 213, 214, 215, 219, 220, 222, 223, 224, 225, 227, 228, 238, 242, 243, 246, 248, 250, 251, 263, 264, 265, 270, 279, 281, 285, 298, 335, 368, 369, 370, 371, 372, 373, 374, 375, 405, 406, 407, 408, 409, 411, 415, 419, 436, 460, 461, 462, 464, 465, 1024)
37 39 (0121a, 0308a, 0313a, DStP-484, DStP-485, HtPGHS-43, HtPGHS-44, HtPGHS-45, HtPGHS-47, HtPGHS-48, HtPGHS-49, HtPGHS-51, HtPGHS-69, HtPGHS-70, HtPGHS-71, HtPGHS-72, HtPGHS-77, HtPGHS-78, HtPGHS-83, HtPGHS-84, HtPGHS-91, HtPGHS-92, NCftPB-248, NCftPB-261, NCftPB-Round 05, SaT-024, SoD-Pref, Stick Tales-23, Stick Tales-24, Stick Tales-33, Stick Tales-34, Stick Tales-35, Stick Tales-36, Stick Tales-37, *WaX-viii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x, WaX-R4, *WaX-BMiv*)
(plus a card from the Board Game, the Anniversary Calendar, and the NCftPB Cover Page)
16 (120, 200-2, 200-3, 200-4, 250, 284, 285, 290, 373, 406-2, 406-3, 408, 409-2, 409-3, 458, 460)



*Thog* (68+27+15)
*Spoiler*
Show

58 (43, 44, 47, 48, 51, 54, 55, 57, 59, 60, 64, 66, 69, 70, 72, 74, 121, 142, 252, 253, 254, 255, 256, 257, 258, 341, 351, 361, 362, 363, 367, 386, 387, 388, 392, 393, 394, 396, 397, 398, 399, 401, 419, 458, 668, 725, 741, 786, 787, 788, 791, 795, 796, 797, 798, 803, 808, 888)
24 26 (0085a, 0252a, 0389a, 0801a, BRitF-1, DCF-R3, DStP-485, GDGU-Pref, HJ-02, HJ-03, HJ-04, HJ-06, HJ-07, HJ-20, HJ-25, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, *NCftPB-ix*, NCftPB-Round 07, OOP-26, Stick Tales-03, Stick Tales-34, *WaX-viii*, WaX-ix, WaX-x, WaX-Round 3)
(plus 6 cards, the Cover Art, and the Rule Book from the Board Game, all of the Calendars except the Heroes, the Coloring Book, and Wallpaper-05)
18 (120, 298, 361, 367, 0387-2, 0387-3, 388, 389, 392, 399, 458, 795, 796, 798, 803, 0808-2, 0808-3, 0808-4)



*Demon Roaches* (62+32+10)
*Spoiler*
Show

55 56 (82, 95, 97, 104, 113, 115, 116, 117, 120, 147, 148, 190, 191, 193, 194, 271, 299, 369, 371, 373, 375, 416, 423, 431, 433, *474*, 475, 476, 477, 541, 543, 548, 651, 654, 658, 661, 662, 699, 701, 702, 703, 704, 709, 831, 832, 833, 899, 900, 901, 1036, 1037, 1038, 1039, 1040, 1041, 1189)
32 35 (0109a, 0194a, 0194b, 0194d, 0320a, 0415a, BRitF-1, DCF-Round 5, DStP-viii, DStP-642, DStP-Extra, *NCftPB-ix*, SaT-030, SoD-033, SoD-034, SoD-048, SoD-052, SoD-053, SoD-055, SoD-058, SoD-059, SoD-060, SoD-061, SoD-062, *SoD-063*, SoD-065, SoD-066, SoD-069, SoD-071, SoD-072, SoD-073, SoD-105, SoD-107, SoD-112, *WaX-vii*)
(plus 10 cards, the Rule Book, the Shortening Rules, and the Cover Art from the Board Game, all 7 Calaendars, the Coloring Book, one of the Extras from DStP, and 2 of the Kickstarter update messages
16 (300, 373, 422, 451, 463, 475, 477-2, 477-3, 484, 542, 543, 651, 704, 833, 901, 1039)



*Bandana Secundus* (61+2+9)
*Spoiler*
Show

54 (931, 933, 934, 935, 937, 943, 946, 949, 951, 952, 953, 956, 959, 964, 965, 966, 968, 970, 971, 972, 973, 974, 975, 976, 977, 978, 979, 988, 992, 993, 1028, 1044, 1051, 1055, 1057, 1061, 1062, 1063, 1064, 1065, 1066, 1067, 1071, 1072, 1074, 1075, 1076, 1079, 1090, 1092, 1186, 1188, 1201, 1202)
1 (966a)
(plus the Heroes, Villains, Monsters, Stick Tales, Magic Items, and Spells Calendars and Wallpaper-04
16 (933, 946, 948, 980, 981, 981, 1012, 1013, 1050, 1051, 1060, 1074, 1075, 1076, 1076, 1202)

----------


## Yxylu

I guess they all fit in one.  Excel formulas probably saved me dozens of hours and countless typos.

*Spoiler: Our Heroes, and Belkar*
Show


*Roy Greenhilt* (660+185+108)
*Spoiler*
Show

*645* (1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 51, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 64, 67, 69, 70, 71, 72, 74, 75, 78, 80, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 98, 99, 101, 102, 104, 105, 106, 108, 110, 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 118, 119, 120, 122, 123, 124, 125, 127, 129, 130, 131, 134, 136, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 146, 150, 151, 152, 153, 162, 163, 164, 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171, 172, 173, 175, 176, 177, 178, 179, 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 198, 199, 200, 201, 202, 203, 204, 206, 207, 209, 210, 211, 212, 213, 214, 215, 216, 219, 220, 221, 222, 223, 224, 225, 226, 227, 231, 232, 233, 234, 235, 236, 237, 239, 240, 241, 242, 244, 245, 246, 248, 249, 251, 260, 263, 264, 265, 266, 267, 268, 269, 271, 272, 273, 276, 278, 280, 282, 283, 284, 285, 287, 288, 289, 290, 291, 292, 293, 294, 295, 296, 297, 305, 307, 308, 310, 313, 315, 316, 318, 320, 321, 322, 323, 324, 325, 326, 327, 328, 329, 330, 331, 332, 333, 334, 336, 337, 338, 340, 341, 342, 343, 349, 351, 355, 356, 358, 359, 360, 361, 362, 363, 364, 366, 377, 378, 379, 380, 388, 401, 402, 403, 404, 405, 406, 407, 408, 409, 410, 411, 412, 413, 414, 418, 420, 421, 422, 424, 425, 426, 428, 429, 430, 431, 434, 436, 441, 442, 443, 444, 450, 474, 475, 476, 477, 478, 483, 485, 486, 487, 488, 489, 490, 491, 492, 493, 494, 495, 496, 497, 498, 499, 500, 510, 522, 523, 524, 525, 526, 527, 528, 529, 530, 531, 532, 533, 534, 536, 537, 538, 539, 565, 566, 567, 569, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574, 575, 576, 578, 580, 600, 601, 602, 603, 604, 610, 613, 617, 645, 646, 649, 650, 664, 665, 666, 669, 670, 671, 672, 673, 674, 676, 680, 682, 683, 684, 686, 687, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 693, 694, 695, 696, 697, 698, 728, 729, 730, 731, 733, 734, 736, 738, 739, 741, 744, 745, 746, 748, 753, 758, 768, 769, 770, 771, 772, 773, 774, 777, 779, 782, 783, 786, 787, 788, 791, 795, 796, 797, 798, 803, 807, 808, 809, 813, 814, 815, 816, 817, 818, 834, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 843, 844, 845, 846, 847, 848, 849, 850, 851, 852, 853, 855, 858, 860, 861, 862, 863, 864, 865, 867, 880, 881, 885, 886, 887, 888, 889, 890, 891, 892, 893, 895, 896, 897, 898, 900, 901, 902, 904, 905, 908, 909, 910, 911, 912, 917, 919, 920, 922, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 933, 934, 937, 938, 939, 944, 945, 946, 951, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956, 958, 960, 961, 963, 964, 965, 966, 968, 982, 983, 984, 985, 986, 987, 989, 990, 992, 993, 994, 997, 998, 999, 1000, 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, 1006, 1007, 1008, 1009, 1010, 1011, 1012, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1022, 1023, 1024, 1025, 1027, 1028, 1029, 1030, 1045, 1046, 1047, 1048, 1049, 1050, 1051, 1053, 1060, 1061, 1063, 1066, 1067, 1068, 1069, 1070, 1071, 1073, 1074, 1076, 1077, 1078, 1080, 1090, 1091, 1092, 1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1122, 1123, 1124, 1125, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1151, 1152, 1153, 1154, 1160, 1161, 1162, 1163, 1164, 1165, 1168, 1175, 1179, 1180, 1182, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1191, 1192, 1193, 1195, 1196, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1200, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1204, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1222, 1223, 1224, 1230, *1233*)
*172 173*  (0003-A, 0013a, 0023a, 0023b, 0034a, 0122a, 0150a, 0150b, 0150c, 0174a, 0280a, 0304a, 0323a, 0333a, 0416a, 0642g, 0642h, 0665a, 0665b, 0743a, 0801a, 0837a, 0855a, 0864a, 0938a, 0967a, 0993a, 1052a, 1169a, Bonus-1, Bonus-2, Bonus-4, Bonus-6, BRitF-R01, BRitF-R05, BRitF-vi, BRitF-viii, *Cast Page*, DCF-050, DCF-072, DCF-124, DCF-B, DCF-C, DCF-D, DCF-E, DCF-F, DCF-G, DCF-H, DCF-R2, DM-#338, DM-#340, DM-#341, DM-#342, DM-#344, DM-#346, DM-#347, DM-#348, DM-#349, DM-#351, DM-#353, DM-#354, DM-#355, DM-#356, DM-#357, DM-#358, DM-#359, DStP-Extra, DStP-iv, DStP-R1, DStP-R9, DStP-vi, DStP-viii, EW-01, EW-02, EW-03, EW-04, EW-05, EW-10, EW-11, EW-13, EW-14, EW-16, EW-17, EW-19, EW-20, EW-21, EW-22, EW-CP, HJ-01, NCftPB-260, NCftPB-262, NCftPB-i, NCftPB-R01, NCftPB-R05, NCftPB-R08, NCftPB-R09, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, NCftPB-viii, OtOoP-27, OtOoP-28, OtOoP-29, OtOoP-30, OtOoP-31, OtOoP-32, OtOoP-33, OtOoP-34, OtOoP-41, OtOoP-42, OtOoP-43, OtOoP-44, OtOoP-45, OtOoP-46, OtOoP-53, OtOoP-54, OtOoP-55, OtOoP-58, OtOoP-59, OtOoP-60, OtOoP-61, OtOoP-62, OtOoP-63, OtOoP-64, OtOoP-65, OtOoP-66, OtOoP-67, OtOoP-68, OtOoP-69, OtOoP-70, OtOoP-71, SA-17, SoD-019, SoD-025, SoD-026, SoD-080, ST-01, ST-02, ST-03, ST-04, ST-05, ST-06, ST-07, ST-08, ST-09, ST-10, ST-11, ST-12, ST-13, ST-19, ST-20, ST-21, ST-22, ST-23, ST-24, ST-25, ST-26, ST-27, ST-28, ST-29, ST-30, ST-31, ST-32, ST-33, ST-34, ST-35, ST-36, ST-37, ST-38, UD-vii, WaX-ix, WaX-R2, WaX-vii, WaX-x)
(plus 98 Cards, the Cover Art, Quick Start Guide, Rule Book, and Shortening Rules from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, the Cast Page, several Kickstarter Update messages, all of the book cover pages except SoD and GDGU, and all of the Wallpapers except -09 and -10)
*120* (120, 136, 200-2, 200-3, 200-4, 250, 277, 284, 285, 290, 298, 316, 331, 337, 406-2, 406-3, 408, 409, 413, 420, 426, 428-2, 428-3, 429, 430, 442-2, 442-3, 460, 473, 475, 477-2, 477-3, 484-2, 484-3, 485, 490, 498, 499, 500-2, 500-3, 530, 531, 532, 567, 578, 600, 602, 610, 670, 672, 698, 750, 758, 795, 796, 798, 803, 808-2, 808-3, 808-4, 816, 839, 841, 842, 880, 881, 886, 889-2, 889-3, 895, 896-2, 896-3, 901, 916, 917, 922, 923, 933, 945, 946, 948, 963-2, 963-3, 985, 987, 994, 998, 999, 1000-2, 1000-3, 1000-4, 1007, 1009, 1012, 1026, 1050, 1051, 1060, 1067, 1075, 1075, 1076, 1078, 1101, 1102, 1105, 1116, 1117, 1122, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1149, 1150, 1153, 1202, 1203, 1218, 1222, 1223)



*Elan the Bard* (588+164+80)
*Spoiler*
Show

*565* (1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 30, 31, 32, 34, 35, 38, 41, 43, 44, 45, 47, 50, 52, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 60, 61, 64, 66, 67, 68, 69, 71, 72, 75, 78, 80, 81, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 98, 99, 101, 102, 104, 105, 106, 108, 109, 110, 113, 115, 116, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 137, 139, 141, 145, 146, 151, 152, 156, 159, 160, 161, 163, 164, 165, 166, 168, 170, 171, 172, 173, 175, 177, 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 198, 199, 200, 201, 202, 203, 206, 207, 209, 210, 211, 213, 214, 217, 218, 222, 223, 224, 227, 231, 232, 233, 234, 235, 236, 237, 238, 242, 244, 245, 246, 247, 249, 250, 251, 260, 262, 263, 264, 265, 266, 267, 268, 269, 271, 272, 273, 280, 282, 283, 284, 285, 287, 294, 295, 296, 302, 307, 309, 311, 314, 316, 318, 320, 321, 322, 324, 325, 326, 327, 328, 329, 330, 331, 332, 333, 334, 336, 338, 340, 341, 348, 351, 361, 362, 363, 367, 386, 387, 388, 389, 390, 391, 392, 393, 394, 395, 396, 397, 399, 400, 401, 402, 403, 404, 412, 417, 421, 424, 425, 426, 428, 429, 432, 433, 438, 445, 454, 455, 461, 467, 468, 471, 472, 478, 481, 482, 483, 484, 488, 501, 502, 503, 505, 506, 507, 508, 551, 552, 553, 554, 556, 557, 558, 559, 560, 561, 562, 563, 580, 582, 583, 584, 585, 586, 589, 590, 592, 593, 594, 595, 596, 597, 598, 599, 646, 647, 648, 649, 663, 664, 665, 670, 671, 672, 673, 674, 675, 680, 681, 682, 683, 684, 685, 686, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 693, 694, 695, 696, 697, 698, 710, 712, 713, 714, 715, 716, 717, 718, 719, 720, 721, 722, 723, 724, 725, 726, 727, 739, 740, 741, 742, 743, 744, 747, 749, 750, 751, 752, 754, 755, 756, 757, 758, 759, 760, 761, 762, 763, 764, 765, 766, 767, 768, 770, 771, 772, 773, 774, 775, 776, 778, 780, 781, 783, 784, 785, 788, 789, 790, 793, 794, 795, 800, 801, 805, 806, 810, 811, 812, 815, 816, 817, 818, 834, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 843, 844, 845, 848, 849, 850, 851, 852, 853, 855, 863, 864, 865, 867, 880, 881, 885, 886, 887, 888, 889, 890, 891, 892, 893, 895, 896, 897, 898, 900, 901, 902, 904, 905, 908, 909, 910, 911, 912, 913, 914, 915, 916, 917, 918, 921, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 933, 934, 935, 936, 937, 938, 939, 941, 943, 946, 949, 950, 951, 952, 955, 956, 958, 964, 965, 966, 968, 970, 971, 972, 988, 992, 993, 1027, 1030, 1044, 1046, 1049, 1050, 1053, 1060, 1061, 1063, 1065, 1069, 1070, 1071, 1073, 1074, 1076, 1077, 1080, 1091, 1092, 1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1114, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1122, 1123, 1124, 1125, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1129, 1151, 1152, 1153, 1160, 1161, 1162, 1163, 1164, 1165, 1168, 1175, 1178, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1196, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1204, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1222, 1223, 1224, 1230, *1233*)
*151 152* (0003-A, 0013a, 0023b, 0034a, 0109a, 0122a, 0150b, 0174a, 0280a, 0323a, 0333a, 0389a, 0572a, 0572b, 0572c, 0572d, 0572e, 0572f, 0665a, 0687a, 0743a, 0785a, 0837a, 0864a, 0938a, 0960a, 0966a, 0989a, 1052a, 1052a, 1169a, 1182a, Bonus-2, Bonus-3, Bonus-4, Bonus-6, Bonus-7, Bonus-8, BRitF-R01, BRitF-R04, BRitF-vi, BRitF-vii, BRitF-viii, *Cast Page*, DCF-050, DCF-072, DCF-B, DCF-E, DCF-G, DCF-I, DCF-R2, DCF-TP, DM-#338, DM-#339, DM-#343, DM-#344, DM-#346, DM-#349, DM-#351, DM-#353, DM-#356, DM-#357, DM-#359, DStP-662, DStP-Extra, DStP-R5, DStP-R9, DStP-v, DStP-viii, EW-01, EW-02, EW-03, EW-04, EW-06, EW-08, EW-10, EW-11, EW-13, EW-14, EW-19, EW-21, EW-22, EW-CP, HJ-01, HJ-02, HJ-06, HJ-08, HJ-09, HJ-10, HJ-11, HJ-12, HJ-13, HJ-16, HJ-17, HJ-18, HJ-19, HJ-20, HJ-23, HJ-24, HJ-25, HJ-TP, NCftPB-260, NCftPB-262, NCftPB-R01, NCftPB-R02, NCftPB-R08, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, NCftPB-viii, OtOoP-20, OtOoP-21, OtOoP-22, OtOoP-23, OtOoP-24, OtOoP-25, OtOoP-53, OtOoP-54, OtOoP-55, OtOoP-64, OtOoP-66, OtOoP-67, OtOoP-68, OtOoP-69, OtOoP-70, OtOoP-71, ST-01, ST-02, ST-03, ST-04, ST-05, ST-06, ST-07, ST-08, ST-09, ST-10, ST-11, ST-12, ST-13, ST-17, ST-19, ST-22, ST-27, ST-28, ST-30, ST-31, ST-33, ST-38, WaX-iv, WaX-ix, WaX-R2, WaX-vii, WaX-x)
(plus 109 Cards, the Cover Art, Quick Start Guide, Rule Book, and Shortening Rules from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, the Cast Page, several Kickstarter Update messages, all of the book cover pages except SoD and GDGU, and all of the Wallpapers except -06, -09, and -10)
*95* (50, 120, 200-2, 200-3, 200-4, 277, 282, 284, 285, 298, 311, 316, 361, 367, 387-2, 387-3, 388, 389, 392-2, 392-3, 393-2, 393-3, 399, 400, 421, 426, 429, 454, 455-2, 455-3, 463, 467, 468, 473, 478, 501, 581, 584, 591, 592, 593, 599, 628, 672, 698, 750, 758, 759, 763, 775, 776, 783, 816, 839, 841, 842, 880, 881, 886, 889-2, 889-3, 895, 896-2, 896-3, 913, 915, 916, 917, 923, 933, 934, 936, 946, 981, 1012, 1050, 1051, 1060, 1075, 1076, 1101, 1102, 1105, 1122, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1149, 1150, 1190, 1202, 1203, 1218, 1222, 1223)



*Haley Starshine* (577+180+79)
*Spoiler*
Show

*563* (1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 24, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 35, 36, 38, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 61, 62, 66, 69, 70, 71, 72, 75, 81, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 92, 93, 94, 98, 99, 100, 104, 108, 109, 110, 113, 115, 116, 118, 119, 120, 121, 122, 123, 124, 125, 128, 129, 130, 131, 139, 141, 143, 144, 146, 150, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 157, 158, 159, 160, 161, 163, 164, 165, 166, 168, 169, 171, 172, 173, 177, 178, 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 187, 188, 198, 200, 201, 202, 203, 204, 205, 206, 207, 212, 214, 217, 218, 222, 223, 224, 225, 227, 231, 236, 237, 239, 240, 242, 243, 245, 246, 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 260, 262, 263, 264, 265, 266, 267, 268, 269, 275, 278, 283, 284, 285, 288, 289, 290, 291, 293, 294, 296, 298, 303, 307, 309, 311, 314, 316, 318, 319, 320, 321, 324, 325, 327, 328, 329, 330, 331, 333, 334, 338, 340, 341, 346, 351, 358, 359, 360, 361, 362, 363, 366, 377, 378, 380, 381, 382, 384, 385, 386, 393, 394, 395, 396, 397, 398, 399, 400, 401, 402, 403, 404, 412, 413, 417, 421, 424, 425, 428, 429, 438, 444, 445, 454, 455, 461, 467, 468, 469, 470, 474, 475, 476, 477, 478, 483, 512, 513, 514, 517, 518, 519, 520, 521, 522, 523, 524, 526, 527, 528, 529, 530, 531, 532, 533, 535, 537, 538, 539, 540, 563, 564, 565, 566, 567, 568, 569, 570, 573, 577, 578, 579, 580, 581, 601, 602, 603, 604, 607, 608, 609, 610, 612, 613, 614, 615, 618, 619, 620, 621, 622, 645, 646, 647, 648, 649, 650, 663, 664, 665, 666, 670, 671, 672, 673, 674, 675, 680, 681, 682, 683, 684, 685, 686, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 693, 694, 695, 696, 697, 698, 711, 712, 713, 714, 715, 716, 717, 718, 719, 720, 721, 722, 726, 727, 739, 740, 741, 742, 743, 744, 747, 749, 750, 752, 754, 755, 756, 764, 765, 766, 767, 768, 769, 770, 771, 772, 773, 774, 775, 776, 780, 781, 783, 784, 785, 788, 789, 790, *793*, 794, 800, 805, 806, 810, 812, 815, 816, 817, 818, 834, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 843, 844, 845, 846, 847, 848, 849, 850, 851, 853, 855, 858, 860, 861, 863, 864, 865, 867, 880, 881, 885, 886, 887, 888, 890, 891, 892, 893, 895, 896, 897, 898, 900, 901, 902, 904, 905, 909, 910, 911, 912, 913, 914, 915, 916, 917, 918, 921, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 930, 932, 933, 934, 935, 936, 937, 938, 939, 940, 941, 942, 943, 946, 949, 950, 951, 956, 959, 964, 965, 966, 968, 970, 971, 972, 973, 974, 975, 976, 977, 978, 979, 981, 988, 993, 1027, 1028, 1029, 1030, 1044, 1046, 1050, 1052, 1054, 1055, 1056, 1057, 1058, 1059, 1068, 1077, 1080, 1091, 1092, 1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1122, 1123, 1128, 1129, 1151, 1152, 1153, 1154, 1159, 1160, 1161, 1163, 1165, 1175, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1196, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1204, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1223, 1224, 1230, *1233*)
*168* (0003-A, 0013a, 0023a, 0023b, 0034a, 0050c, 0109a, 0122a, 0150a, 0150b, 0150c, 0174a, 0323a, 0333a, 0432a, 0437a, 0606a, 0642b, 0642c, 0642d, 0642e, 0642g, 0642h, 0687a, 0743a, 0785a, 0837a, 0855a, 0864a, 0938a, 0966a, 0989a, 1169a, 1182a, 1185a, Bonus-1, Bonus-2, Bonus-3, Bonus-4, Bonus-6, Bonus-7, Bonus-8, BRitF-R01, BRitF-vi, BRitF-vii, BRitF-viii, DCF-050, DCF-072, DCF-B, DCF-C, DCF-D, DCF-H, DCF-I, DCF-R1, DCF-R2, DM-#338, DM-#340, DM-#342, DM-#344, DM-#345, DM-#346, DM-#347, DM-#348, DM-#349, DM-#351, DM-#354, DM-#355, DM-#356, DM-#357, DM-#359, DStP-R9, DStP-vi, DStP-vii, DStP-viii, EW-01, EW-02, EW-03, EW-04, EW-08, EW-10, EW-11, EW-13, EW-14, EW-19, EW-21, EW-22, EW-CP, HJ-01, HJ-02, HJ-05, HJ-06, HJ-07, HJ-08, HJ-09, HJ-10, HJ-11, HJ-12, HJ-13, HJ-14, HJ-15, HJ-16, HJ-17, HJ-18, HJ-21, HJ-22, HJ-23, HJ-24, HJ-25, HJ-TP, NCftPB-260, NCftPB-R01, NCftPB-R08, NCftPB-R09, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, NCftPB-viii, OtOoP-05, OtOoP-06, OtOoP-07, OtOoP-08, OtOoP-09, OtOoP-10, OtOoP-11, OtOoP-12, OtOoP-51, OtOoP-52, OtOoP-57, OtOoP-58, OtOoP-59, OtOoP-66, OtOoP-67, OtOoP-68, OtOoP-69, OtOoP-70, OtOoP-71, QtF-5, SA-17, ST-01, ST-02, ST-03, ST-05, ST-06, ST-07, ST-08, ST-09, ST-10, ST-11, ST-12, ST-13, ST-14, ST-15, ST-16, ST-17, ST-18, ST-19, ST-22, ST-27, ST-28, ST-30, ST-31, ST-33, ST-38, UD-iii, WaX-i, WaX-ix, WaX-R2, WaX-vii, WaX-x)
(plus 89 Cards, the Cover Art, Quick Start Guide, and Rule Book from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, the Cast Page, several Kickstarter Update messages, all of the book cover pages except SoD and GDGU, and all of the Wallpapers except -06, -09, and -10)
*98* (120, 200-2, 200-3, 200-4, 250, 277, 284, 285, 290, 311, 316, 382, 392, 393-2, 393-3, 399, 400, 413, 426, 428-2, 428-3, 429, 439, 454, 455-2, 455-3, 463, 467, 468, 469, 470, 475, 477-2, 477-3, 484, 511, 524, 530, 531, 532, 533, 567, 578, 581, 602, 610, 670, 672, 698, 750, 759, 772, 775, 776, 816, 839, 841, 842, 880, 881, 886, 889-2, 889-3, 895, 896-2, 896-3, 901, 915, 916, 917, 923, 933, 934, 946, 0979-2, 0979-3, 980, 0981-2, 0981-3, 1012, 1050, 1051, 1056, 1101, 1102, 1105, 1117, 1122, 1127, 1128, 1129, 1149, 1150, 1153, 1166, 1202, 1203, 1218)



*Belkar Bitterleaf* (528+159+59)
*Spoiler*
Show

517 *515* (1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 38, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 55, 56, 57, 58, 60, 63, 69, 71, 72, 75, 81, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 92, 94, 98, 99, 101, 102, 104, 105, 106, 107, 111, 113, 115, 116, 118, 119, 121, 123, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 131, 132, 133, 139, 140, 141, 142, 144, 146, 151, 152, 153, 154, 155, 157, 158, 159, 160, 161, 163, 164, 165, 166, 168, 170, 171, 172, 175, 176, 177, 179, 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 188, 198, 199, 200, 202, 203, 204, 206, 207, 208, 211, 212, 213, 214, 219, 220, 221, 222, 223, 224, 225, 228, 230, 241, 242, 244, 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 261, 265, 270, 279, 281, 285, 286, 287, 294, 295, 295, 296, 304, 312, 316, 317, 320, 321, 322, 323, 324, 325, 326, 327, 328, 329, 330, 332, 333, 334, 335, 336, 338, 340, 341, 348, 351, 357, 358, 359, 360, 362, 363, 366, 377, 379, 380, 383, 385, 397, 399, 401, 402, 403, 403, 404, 405, 406, 407, 408, 409, 410, 411, 418, 419, 420, 421, 424, 425, 429, 432, 433, 435, 439, 445, 450, 455, 461, 467, 468, 469, 470, 474, 475, 476, 477, 478, 483, 489, 514, 515, 516, 520, 521, 522, 523, 524, 526, 530, 535, 537, 538, 539, 540, 563, 564, 565, 566, 567, 568, 569, 570, 573, 575, 576, 578, 579, 580, 581, 596, 597, 602, 605, 606, 610, 611, 612, 613, 614, 616, 618, 619, 620, 622, 645, 646, 647, 648, 649, 650, 665, 666, 671, 672, 673, 674, 676, 680, 682, 683, 685, 687, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 695, 696, 697, 698, 728, 729, 730, 731, 733, 734, 736, 738, 741, 744, 745, 746, 748, 750, 753, 768, 769, 770, 773, 774, 777, 779, 780, 781, 782, 783, 784, 786, 792, 798, 807, 809, 813, 814, 815, 817, 818, 834, 835, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 843, 846, 847, 848, 849, 850, 851, 852, 853, 855, 860, 862, 864, 865, 867, 868, 869, 870, 871, 872, 873, 874, 877, 878, 879, 880, 881, 885, 886, 887, 890, 891, 892, 893, 895, 897, 898, 900, 901, 902, 904, 905, 909, 910, 911, 912, 917, 919, 920, 922, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 932, 933, 934, 937, 939, 943, 946, 951, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956, 957, 960, 964, 965, 966, 969, 989, 993, 994, 995, 996, 1015, 1026, 1027, 1030, 1043, 1053, 1054, 1055, 1068, 1077, 1078, 1080, 1091, 1092, 1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1120, 1122, 1123, 1125, 1126, 1127, 1129, 1130, 1131, 1151, 1152, 1153, 1154, 1160, 1161, 1162, 1163, 1164, 1165, 1175, 1178, 1180, 1182, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1190, 1191, 1194, 1196, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1204, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1222, 1223, 1224, 1230, *1233*)
*145* (0003-A, 0013a, 0023a, 0023b, 0034a, 0109a, 0122a, 0150b, 0150c, 0174a, 0304a, 0314a, 0323a, 0642a, 0642f, 0642h, 0665b, 0743a, 0837a, 0855a, 0864a, 0938a, 0967b, 0993a, 1169a, Bonus-2, Bonus-6, BRitF-R01, BRitF-vi, DCF-050, DCF-072, DCF-124, DCF-B, DCF-C, DCF-D, DCF-G, DCF-H, DCF-I, DCF-Pref, DCF-R2, DM-#338, DM-#340, DM-#341, DM-#345, DM-#346, DM-#347, DM-#348, DM-#349, DM-#350, DM-#351, DM-#353, DM-#354, DM-#355, DM-#356, DM-#357, DM-#359, DStP-R6, DStP-R9, DStP-vi, DStP-vii, DStP-viii, EW-01, EW-02, EW-03, EW-04, EW-07, EW-10, EW-11, EW-12, EW-14, EW-15, EW-21, EW-22, HJ-22, NCftPB-260, NCftPB-261, NCftPB-R01, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, NCftPB-viii, OtOoP-35, OtOoP-36, OtOoP-37, OtOoP-38, OtOoP-39, OtOoP-40, OtOoP-62, OtOoP-63, OtOoP-66, OtOoP-67, OtOoP-68, OtOoP-69, OtOoP-70, OtOoP-71, QtF-5, SA-17, SaT-032, ST-01, ST-02, ST-03, ST-04, ST-05, ST-07, ST-08, ST-09, ST-10, ST-11, ST-12, ST-13, ST-14, ST-15, ST-16, ST-17, ST-18, ST-19, ST-20, ST-21, ST-22, ST-24, ST-25, ST-26, ST-28, ST-30, ST-34, ST-35, ST-37, ST-38, UD-vii, US-02, US-03, US-04, US-05, US-06, US-07, US-08, US-09, US-10, US-11, US-12, US-13, US-TP, WaX-ix, WaX-R2, WaX-vii, WaX-x)
(plus 89 Cards, the Cover Art, Quick Start Guide, Rule Book, and The Shotening rules from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, the Cast Page, several Kickstarter Update messages, all of the book cover pages except SoD and GDGU, and all of the Wallpapers except -06, -09, and -10)
*74* (120, 200-2, 200-3, 250, 284, 285, 298, 316, 331, 406-2, 406-3, 408, 409, 420, 426, 428, 429, 435, 439, 455-2, 455-3, 463, 467, 468, 469, 470, 475, 477-2, 477-3, 484, 524, 530, 533, 567, 578, 581, 602, 610, 611, 672, 698, 798, 839, 880, 881, 886, 889, 895, 896-2, 896-3, 916, 917, 922, 923, 946, 948, 994, 996, 1026, 1101, 1102, 1105, 1122, 1128, 1129, 1130, 1149, 1150, 1190, 1202, 1203, 1218, 1222, 1223)



*Durkon Thundershield* (509+129+67)
*Spoiler*
Show

*501* (1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 32, 34, 35, 38, 39, 40, 43, 45, 47, 50, 52, 56, 57, 58, 72, 73, 74, 76, 77, 79, 83, 84, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 98, 99, 101, 102, 104, 105, 106, 107, 108, 111, 113, 115, 116, 118, 119, 123, 124, 125, 129, 130, 131, 138, 139, 141, 144, 150, 151, 152, 153, 155, 161, 162, 163, 164, 169, 170, 172, 173, 177, 178, 180, 181, 182, 184, 185, 186, 188, 198, 199, 200, 201, 202, 205, 206, 209, 215, 219, 220, 222, 223, 224, 227, 231, 236, 237, 238, 242, 244, 247, 248, 249, 250, 251, 260, 263, 264, 266, 267, 268, 269, 273, 274, 280, 284, 285, 288, 294, 295, 296, 298, 305, 307, 308, 312, 316, 317, 318, 320, 322, 323, 325, 326, 328, 329, 330, 331, 332, 333, 335, 336, 338, 340, 341, 344, 352, 353, 354, 358, 359, 360, 364, 366, 377, 380, 385, 397, 398, 399, 400, 401, 402, 412, 424, 425, 426, 428, 429, 438, 444, 445, 449, 454, 455, 461, 467, 468, 471, 473, 478, 479, 480, 481, 482, 483, 484, 501, 504, 505, 506, 507, 508, 551, 552, 553, 554, 556, 557, 558, 559, 560, 561, 563, 580, 582, 583, 584, 585, 586, 588, 591, 593, 598, 599, 603, 605, 611, 646, 647, 649, 650, 664, 665, 667, 671, 672, 673, 674, 675, 680, 682, 683, 687, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 695, 696, 697, 698, 732, 733, 734, 735, 737, 739, 740, 741, 743, 744, 747, 750, 754, 764, 805, 806, 810, 811, 812, 815, 816, 818, 834, 835, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 844, 845, 846, 847, 848, 849, 850, 851, 853, 855, 859, 860, 861, 862, 864, 865, 867, 871, 872, 873, 874, 875, 876, 877, 878, 879, 882, 883, 887, 888, 892, 893, 894, 895, 903, 905, 906, 907, 908, 909, 910, 911, 912, 917, 919, 922, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 934, 939, 947, 948, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956, 957, 958, 960, 961, 962, 963, 964, 965, 966, 968, 982, 983, 984, 985, 986, 987, 991, 992, 993, 994, 995, 996, 997, 1000, 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, 1006, 1007, 1008, 1009, 1010, 1011, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1084, 1085, 1086, 1087, 1088, 1089, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1111, 1112, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1120, 1121, 1122, 1123, 1124, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1129, 1130, 1131, 1132, 1133, 1134, 1135, 1136, 1137, 1138, 1139, 1140, 1141, 1142, 1143, 1144, 1145, 1146, 1147, 1148, 1149, 1150, 1151, 1152, 1153, 1154, 1160, 1161, 1162, 1163, 1165, 1166, 1167, 1169, 1171, 1172, 1173, 1174, 1175, 1178, 1179, 1180, 1181, 1184, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1200, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1204, 1205, 1206, 1207, 1208, 1209, 1210, 1211, 1212, 1213, 1214, 1215, 1216, 1217, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1222, 1223, 1224, 1230, 1231, *1232*, *1233*)
*115* (0003-A, 0013a, 0034a, 0109a, 0122a, 0150b, 0150c, 0174a, 0314a, 0323a, 0333a, 0432a, 0437a, 0572a, 0665a, 0743a, 0837a, 0864a, 1185a, Bonus-4, Bonus-5, Bonus-6, BRitF-iv, BRitF-R01, BRitF-vi, BRitF-viii, DCF-050, DCF-072, DCF-B, DCF-C, DCF-Copy, DCF-D, DCF-G, DCF-H, DCF-R2, DCF-R4, DM-#338, DM-#340, DM-#343, DM-#346, DM-#348, DM-#352, DM-#354, DM-#357, DM-#359, DStP-672, DStP-R9, DStP-vi, DStP-viii, EW-01, EW-02, EW-03, EW-04, EW-06, EW-10, EW-11, EW-13, EW-14, EW-16, EW-21, EW-22, EW-CP, HJ-01, HJ-13, HJ-16, HJ-17, HJ-19, HJ-20, HJ-22, NCftPB-260, NCftPB-R01, NCftPB-R08, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, NCftPB-viii, OtOoP-13, OtOoP-14, OtOoP-15, OtOoP-16, OtOoP-17, OtOoP-18, OtOoP-42, OtOoP-43, OtOoP-44, OtOoP-46, OtOoP-53, OtOoP-65, OtOoP-66, OtOoP-67, OtOoP-68, OtOoP-69, OtOoP-70, OtOoP-71, OtOoP-i, ST-01, ST-03, ST-04, ST-05, ST-07, ST-10, ST-11, ST-12, ST-25, ST-26, ST-30, ST-35, ST-38, UD-R6, UD-R9, UD-vii, UD-viii, WaX-ix, WaX-R2, WaX-vii, WaX-x)
(plus 65 Cards, the Cover Art, Quick Start Guide, and Rule Book, from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, the Cast Page, several Kickstarter Update messages, all of the book cover pages except SoD and GDGU, and all of the Wallpapers except -10)
*87* (50, 120, 200-2, 200-3, 200-4, 284, 316, 352, 399, 426, 428, 429, 439, 453, 454, 455, 463, 467, 468, 473, 500-3, 500-4, 501, 591, 599, 610, 611, 628, 634, 672, 698, 750, 816, 839, 842, 889, 906, 916, 917, 922, 923, 946-2, 946-3, 947, 948, 963-2, 963-3, 985, 987, 991, 994, 996, 999, 1000-2, 1000-4, 1007, 1009, 1012, 1086, 1089, 1116, 1117, 1122, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1129, 1130-2, 1130-3, 1134, 1138, 1139, 1141, 1145, 1148, 1149, 1150, 1153, 1170, 1172, 1173, 1177, 1202, 1208, 1209, 1218, *1232*)



*Vaarsuvius* (467+126+49)
*Spoiler*
Show

*455* (1, 2, 3, 5, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 16, 17, 20, 21, 24, 25, 26, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 41, 43, 45, 47, 49, 53, 55, 56, 57, 58, 60, 65, 66, 69, 70, 72, 75, 81, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 92, 93, 94, 98, 99, 101, 104, 105, 106, 107, 108, 113, 115, 116, 118, 119, 123, 124, 125, 126, 127, 128, 129, 130, 135, 139, 141, 145, 146, 152, 153, 154, 155, 157, 158, 159, 160, 161, 163, 164, 165, 166, 168, 169, 172, 173, 175, 176, 177, 178, 179, 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 188, 198, 200, 201, 202, 203, 204, 206, 207, 212, 213, 214, 215, 220, 221, 222, 223, 224, 225, 237, 239, 240, 242, 243, 245, 246, 248, 249, 250, 251, 260, 262, 263, 264, 266, 267, 268, 271, 275, 276, 278, 282, 284, 285, 286, 287, 288, 294, 295, 296, 298, 306, 312, 316, 317, 318, 320, 321, 322, 323, 325, 326, 327, 328, 331, 332, 333, 334, 335, 338, 340, 341, 344, 345, 346, 348, 351, 358, 359, 360, 364, 365, 366, 377, 385, 397, 398, 399, 400, 401, 402, 412, 421, 422, 424, 426, 427, 436, 437, 440, 441, 445, 446, 452, 481, 482, 483, 484, 504, 505, 506, 507, 508, 553, 554, 563, 580, 583, 584, 585, 586, 588, 591, 595, 596, 597, 599, 623, 624, 625, 626, 627, 628, 629, 630, 631, 632, 633, 634, 635, 636, 637, 638, 639, 640, 641, 642, 643, 645, 646, 647, 648, 649, 650, 652, 653, 655, 656, 657, 658, 659, 661, 663, 664, 665, 667, 671, 672, 673, 674, 677, 678, 679, 682, 683, 684, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 693, 694, 695, 696, 697, 698, 712, 713, 714, 715, 716, 717, 718, 719, 720, 721, 722, 723, 724, 725, 726, 741, 747, 749, 750, 752, 754, 755, 764, 775, 776, 780, 781, 784, 789, 790, 792, 795, 798, 799, 800, 802, 835, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 843, 844, 853, 857, 864, 866, 883, 884, 886, 887, 888, 896, 897, 903, 914, 918, 919, 920, 921, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 933, 935, 937, 944, 945, 946, 950, 951, 952, 955, 956, 960, 964, 965, 966, 967, 970, 989, 990, 993, 998, 1015, 1021, 1027, 1030, 1046, 1052, 1055, 1056, 1057, 1058, 1059, 1068, 1077, 1078, 1080, 1091, 1092, 1093, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1119, 1120, 1122, 1123, 1125, 1151, 1153, 1159, 1160, 1161, 1165, 1179, 1180, 1183, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1189, 1196, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1204, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1223, 1224, 1230)
*113* (3-A, 13a, 23a, 23b, 50c, 109a, 122a, 150b, 314a, 323a, 333a, 572a, 665a, 687a, 743a, 785a, 837a, 1169a, Bonus-3, Bonus-4, Bonus-6, Bonus-7, Bonus-8, BRitF-R01, BRitF-vi, BRitF-vii, BRitF-viii, DCF-072, DCF-B, DCF-C, DCF-F, DCF-I, DCF-R2, DM-#338, DM-#339, DM-#340, DM-#346, DM-#348, DM-#349, DM-#350, DM-#352, DM-#354, DM-#357, DM-#359, DStP-662, DStP-i, DStP-R8, DStP-R9, DStP-viii, EW-01, EW-02, EW-03, EW-04, EW-09, EW-10, EW-11, EW-13, EW-14, EW-16, EW-17, EW-21, EW-22, EW-CP, HJ-07, HJ-10, HJ-13, HJ-14, HJ-15, NCftPB-260, NCftPB-iv, NCftPB-R01, NCftPB-R03, NCftPB-R08, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, NCftPB-viii, OtOoP-48, OtOoP-49, OtOoP-50, OtOoP-51, OtOoP-52, OtOoP-60, OtOoP-61, OtOoP-66, OtOoP-67, OtOoP-68, OtOoP-69, OtOoP-70, OtOoP-71, OtOoP-72, QtF-1, QtF-2, QtF-3, QtF-4, QtF-5, SoD-021, ST-01, ST-02, ST-03, ST-06, ST-12, ST-13, ST-16, ST-18, ST-29, ST-30, ST-35, ST-36, ST-38, WaX-ix, WaX-R2, WaX-vii, WaX-x)
(plus 68 Cards, the Cover Art, Quick Start Guide, and Rule Book, from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, the Cast Page, several Kickstarter Update messages, all of the book cover pages except SoD and GDGU, and all of the Wallpapers except -06, -09, and -10)
*64* (120, 200-2, 200-3, 200-4, 250, 277, 282, 284, 316, 352, 399, 424, 452, 478, 584, 591, 599, 628, 629, 633, 634, 638, 639, 643, 651, 652, 672-2, 672-3, 698, 750, 775, 776, 839, 842, 843, 886, 896-2, 896-3, 923, 933, 934, 935, 945, 946, 987, 1012, 1013, 1026, 1051, 1056, 1078, 1102, 1105, 1117, 1122, 1127, 1128, 1129, 1149, 1150, 1202, 1203, 1218, 1223)






I updated this list with 1232 and 1233, plus the corrected frontmatter from NCftPB and WaX.

----------


## knag

O-Chul  +1
Lien +2 +10
Qarr +1
Thor possible overcount.
Shojo +5
Eugene possible bonus overcount.
Comments inline.




> Adding formulas in Excel made listing the comic numbers *so* much easier.  Here are the secondary characters.
> 
> *Spoiler: All the Secondary Characters*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Malack* (59+4+3)
> Confirm black. He's in UD p. vii and viii (for viii, background of panel 1). I thought you didn't count drawings? With that addition I confirm the counts.
> *Spoiler*
> ...

----------


## Yxylu

For 1232 *Equity Options*:

*Durkon Thundershield* +1 +1 (1231, 12 Apr 2021)
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1231, 12 Apr 2021)
*Thor* +1 +1 (1231, 12 Apr 2021)
*Odin* +1 +1 (1231, 12 Apr 2021)
*Fenris* +1 (999, 20 Aug, 2015)

New characters (not added to the official tally yet):
Illusionary Bugbear
Illusionary Goblin
Illusionary Hobgoblin

Word count updates:
Durkon is holding steady in 6th place with 22,368.
Thor (4,301) passed Lien (4,077) into 20th place, behind Blavkwing (4,500).
Minrah (3,245) passes Sabine into 26th place, behind Bandana (3,266).
Odin (180) jumps 11 places to 192nd, behind Yydranna (183), and ahead of Male Bureaucratic Deva (179) and Clan Whiterock Elder, Council of Clans Moderator, Giro, Gnomish Magic Item Merchant, and the nondescript Wights who are tied for 194th with 176.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

Thanks, Yxylu! A few questions about those stats, if you happen to know them:

1. How many words were spoken by each party in that Commune? Any clear word limits that might provide a clue for how the spell works in OoTSverse?
2. Wow, Thor is talkative. Does he have an unusually large number of words per comic? Who (out of supporting characters or higher) has the highest in that  :Thog: *talkiness* stat?

----------


## Yxylu

> Thanks, Yxylu! A few questions about those stats, if you happen to know them:
> 
> 1. How many words were spoken by each party in that Commune? Any clear word limits that might provide a clue for how the spell works in OoTSverse?
> 2. Wow, Thor is talkative. Does he have an unusually large number of words per comic? Who (out of supporting characters or higher) has the highest in that *talkiness* stat?


1.
Durkon:  317
Thor:  463 Thats a lot of 5-word answers!

2.
I dont store the words/comic, but I do store the words/panel.  Here are some heavy-hitters (W/P ; W/P only counting ones with speech):

Shojo (21.13; 25.67)
Thor (15,93; 20.88)
Tarquin (15.55; 20.15)
Julio Scoundrél (15.49; 17.69)
Eugene Greenhilt (15.45; 18.49)
Tsukiko (14.05; 17.03)
Gin-Jun (12.91; 17.67)
Redcloak (12.83; 17.44)
Ian Starshine (12.80; 15.80)
Xykon (12.31; 16.13)
Celia (11.91; 16.62)
Malack (11.42; 16.33)
Hinjo (11.15; 16.53)
Bandana (11.07; 15.85)
Qarr (10.88; 16.65)
Nale (10.64; 15.19)
Sigdi (10.60; 15.43)
Roy (10.58; 15.18)
Therkla (10.57; 15.90)
O-Chul (10.15; 16.57)

Thats everyone with over 10 W/P.  Obviously, Celia gets a big boost from one specific panel, where she has 523 words.

----------


## ti'esar

Thor's been a _heavy_ provider of exposition in the last two books. I'm not surprised that he has a high words-per-appearance ratio.

Edit: ...And it's certainly consistent with the only one ahead of him being Lord Exposition Shojo himself.

----------


## knag

The bigger the numbers, the messier this gets.

Summery of discrepancies with the official count (number is added to count to correct):
Mr. Scruffy +2 +6
Blackwing +4, possible bonus overcount
Redcloak +2
Nale possible bonus overcount
Xykon possible overcount and bonus overcount
"Durkon"* possible bonus overcount
Tarquin +1
Minrah +2
Sabine +1
Hinjo +8
MiTD possible overcount +1
Celia possible bonus overcount
Miko +3
Thog possible overcount and bonus overcount
Demon Roaches +3
Bandana +1

See comments in line:




> Time for the Major Characters.
> 
> I may need to break the Order up into two posts.  They have been in a LOT of comics.
> 
> *Spoiler: All the Major Characters*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Mr. Scruffy* (204+38+24)
> ...

----------


## Yxylu

> O-Chul  +1
> Lien +2 +10
> Qarr +1
> Thor possible overcount.
> Shojo +5
> Eugene possible bonus overcount.
> Comments inline.


My responses to your responses:

*Spoiler: Responses*
Show

Malack - I added the appearance in what I called UD-2.  I know I don't typically count drawings or pictures, but I included all of the "story so far" instances, whether scratched on the floor, written in chalk, or the presentation Haley gave in BRitF.  I guess I'm not super consistent.  I should fix that.

O-Chul - I'm guessing that the discrepancies are caused by me counting the title page as page 1, and that modifies the count.

Zz'dtri - I'm sure I did not count the scrying sensor.  I think I'm going to leave it as-is, since neither he nor his word balloon appears on-screen.

Qarr - I added him in parallel with Fernanzio, so I'm now in harmony with your count.

Thor - I have, based on our discussion, added the gods' appearances when they speak through their priests.  I updated Thor's count; I'll go back and update Odin's (and others?) later.  I agree with adding 999 and 1016, although the 1016 is blue on my list.  Adding the gods in there does adjust my word count, so there will be a discontinuity in my reporting their numbers the next time we see them.  Oh well; if people complain, I can refund their money.   :Small Tongue: 

Shojo - I redid how I referred to the beginning pages of the book, so now my list calls out the same page designations as yours.  I added WaX-viii, which I hadn't included before (for some reason).

Daigo - I arbitrarily had him in the coronation scene, but not 412a.  I have no strong feelings wither way, so I'll leave it as-is, for now.

Eugene - I added the two appearances at the beginnings of the books, bringing my total to +32.  I'm still leaving off the statue (for now; I'm mulling over adding all of that).

Andi - The PDF of Utterly Dwarfed makes it clear; she is in 992, visible between the pylons to the left.

Gontor/Exarch - I haven't been double counting here, except to report for this audit.  I listed him as Gontor during the first two appearances, and the Exarch for all future ones.  I calculated the numbers just to compare to the official one, and since they match, I won't touch anything.

----------


## Yxylu

> The bigger the numbers, the messier this gets.
> 
> Summery of discrepancies with the official count (number is added to count to correct):
> Mr. Scruffy +2 +6
> Blackwing +4, possible bonus overcount
> Redcloak +2
> Nale possible bonus overcount
> Xykon possible overcount and bonus overcount
> "Durkon"* possible bonus overcount
> ...


My Responses:

*Spoiler: Responses*
Show


Mr. Scruffy - I added 290-2, and updated the WaX beginning pages.  I have so far been leaving out the characters' appearances on the covers of books.  My resolve is wavering, though.

Blackwing - Sort of like Niu's bonus page in 827, I counted the extras here just as blue.

Redcloak - I added the two beginning pages appearances.  You are correct about UD-1189 being that last page with just Redcloak and Xykon.  I'm counting 827b as blue, since it's a later page, instead of red, since it's only in the book.  These changes bring me to 103 (104 if you include 827b).

Nale - Added NCftPB-ix, WaX-viii, and 743a.  That brings me to 29, like you said.

Xykon - Updated with the frontpages of NCftPB and WaX.

Sabine - I started entering the data using the printed books, where the bonus comic was 50a; I suppose I'll switch it to the PDF's listing of 50c for consistency.  I corrected the frontmatter listings.

Hinjo - So, it looks like I have two comics' worth of panels listed as HtPGHS-75.   :Small Eek:   I'll need to untangle that, but with all the unique paladins, that'll take a while.  I'll assume you're right about it being 74.  Since the numbers match, I'm not going to lose any sleep over it.

Monster in the Darkness - I updated the frontmatter stuff.  I haven't (yet) included appearances in the commentary.  Once I do, I'll need to add several near the beginning of BRitF with the explanation of the new font, and in UD, when Rich was discussing the new art style.  Monster in the Darkness would get another appearance in BRitF-R2-B, too.

Celia - Updated frontmatters.

Miko Miyazaki - Updated frontmatters and added back cover page.

Thog - The print copy of WaX has the bonus comic called 389a, not c, but I've updated it to be consistent with the PDF.  Updated the frontmatter.

Demon Roaches - I missed 474; added.  I have the roach is DStP-viii, not -ix; that's the big relationship web thing.  DStP-642 is the same as the one you call R8-B; it's the comic after 642.  DStP-Extra is the section from the defunct sourcebook included in the PDF (I don't think it's in the print copy).  It has 8 pages, and the roaches are running from a dire anteater.  I missed the one on SoD-063; added.  Added WaX-vii.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1233 *Concerning Thoughts*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1232, 22 Apr 2021) +245 words
*Elan* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
*Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021) +196 words

No major changes in word count.  Roy is still dominating with 63,817, well above Haley (39,122).
Durkon is still in sixth place with 22,613, between Vaarsuvius (27,998) and Redcloak (18,940).  No one else said anything.

----------


## knag

Summary of discrepancies in the count for OOTS members:
Roy possible -3 overcount and possible -5 overcount
Elan +3 and possible -8 overcount
Haley +1 and possible -7 overcount
Belkar +2 and possible -9 overcount
Durkon +6 and possible -7 overcount
Vaarsuvius +4 and possible -5 overcount.

See comments inline for details.




> I guess they all fit in one.  Excel formulas probably saved me dozens of hours and countless typos.
> 
> *Spoiler: Our Heroes, and Belkar*
> Show
> 
> 
> *Roy Greenhilt* (660+185+108)
> I confirm your list for black. With 13 unique strips in your blue list, plus the recent appearance in 1233, that brings the verified total to 658. So we can't confirm the official count of 661.
> For bonus appearances, I am counting the Cast page in DCF as a bonus appearance. Also I have Roy on p. vi, vii, and viii of the NCftPB, and you only have two frontmatter appearances. For WXP, the wiki has vii, ix, and x, and you only have two for the frontmatter. For UD, I have vi and vii, and you have only one frontmatter appearance. In addition, we've got 1051b again, where Roy makes a bonus appearance in the expanded book version of the strip. The wiki also tracks 6 bonus appearances for the Gygax Magazine strips. I don't know what 3-A and Bonus-1, -2, -4, and -6 are in your list. Are those from the Kickstarter? The wiki and Thread don't count the NCftPB title page. Altogether with the SSDT strips and whatever Bonus and 3-A are, that sums to 180. So it looks like a likely overcount in the thread.
> ...

----------


## Yxylu

> Summary of discrepancies in the count for OOTS members:
> Roy possible -3 overcount and possible -5 overcount
> Elan +3 and possible -8 overcount
> Haley +1 and possible -7 overcount
> Belkar +2 and possible -9 overcount
> Durkon +6 and possible -7 overcount
> Vaarsuvius +4 and possible -5 overcount.
> 
> See comments inline for details.


Some general notes, then the characters themselves:

I flagged the Cast Page as "not counted," because I viewed it as on-line, but not in the strip.  I forgot that it was also in DCF, so I should be counting it.  I will add it in for all six of them.3-A is the bonus comic in BRitF, which was originally the third comic, where Durkon turned undead (i.e., he became a ghoul)Bonus-# refers to a set of 8 comics that appear in SSaDT.  They were planned to run in Dragon Magazine, but since the magazine was cancelled, they didn't see light until the book came out.I never saw the comics in Gygax Magazine ( :Small Frown: ), so I didn't count those.  Does anyone know any legal way for me to view them, for under $250?  It looks like they're available on eBay and Amazon, but, those prices.  Yikes.Since I first posted that list for the Order, I updated it with the two most recent comments, and all the missing frontmatter apperances you identified in the other groups.

Those should clear up a lot of our discrepancies.

*Roy* - I think all of the issues are cleared up with the above.

*Elan* - I'm not sure why I didn't have him in OtOoP-55; he's there now.  I didn't include the milk carton image in DStP-R2, nor the disguised versions as/by Nale.

*Haley* - I have no idea why I listed her in 612; I had her in panel 7, for some reason.  Maybe it was a typo in the comic number, and I undercounted her somewhere else.  I had Elan entered twice in 793P4, so I think I typed the wrong character for one of them (the one with 0 words, not 28).  QtF is "Quoth the Familiar," from the back of BRitF.

*Belkar* - Duplicates removed.

*Dukon* - I had counted all of the #82 spoken words as Hilgya.  Any idea which one(s) we flagged as being Durkon?

*Vaarsuvius* - I think all of the issues are cleared up with the above.

----------


## knag

> I never saw the comics in Gygax Magazine (), so I didn't count those.  Does anyone know any legal way for me to view them, for under $250?  It looks like they're available on eBay and Amazon, but, those prices.  Yikes.


You can still buy 3-6 in print form for $9 a piece from TSR Games. #2 is $30 and #1 is $80, so all in for $142. Or all but #1 for $62, or 3-6 for $32. I don't know why you would pay $250 on ebay when they're still available brand new for less. I'm not aware of a legal way to get pdfs of them.

The other characters that appear in the GM strips are:
Francois' companions from #975 (both of them): Gygax #2
The Snail (from Dragon #345 and H&J p. 1): Gygax #4
Shackles the Dungeon Clown: Gygax  #6
The rest are like giant rats and stuff I didn't count, but I could do a Yxylu-style count for you if you like.




> *Haley* QtF is "Quoth the Familiar," from the back of BRitF.


I used the counts for BRitF from the thread, before I got the PDF. Looks like I missed all of the backmatter. I've got them now.




> *Dukon* - I had counted all of the #82 spoken words as Hilgya.  Any idea which one(s) we flagged as being Durkon?


#82 was from the first "Number of Character Appearances" thread, which is lost forever. So I have no idea if the thread counted Durkon for that strip or not. My interpretation is that only one line is identifiably Hilgya ("Oooh, Durkon!") and the rest could be either of them. So I gave them both an appearance. But since the only one we _know_ is talking is Hilgya, just counting her is a valid interpretation. I'm going to leave it as an appearance of Durkon, but I don't think we need to reconcile this one if you want to keep it just Hilgya.

----------


## Yxylu

> You can still buy 3-6 in print form for $9 a piece from TSR Games. #2 is $30 and #1 is $80, so all in for $142. Or all but #1 for $62, or 3-6 for $32. I don't know why you would pay $250 on ebay when they're still available brand new for less. I'm not aware of a legal way to get pdfs of them.


I don't know why I didn't think to look at the original source.  That'll save a bit of money.  That first one, though.  Hmm.

I am now wondering about a few more sources I hadn't yet included.  Have there only been 4 refrigerator magnets so far?  How many Christmas ornaments?  T-shirts?  I'll have to think on this.  It's a can of worms I'm not sure I want to open.




> The other characters that appear in the GM strips are:
> Francois' companions from #975 (both of them): Gygax #2
> The Snail (from Dragon #345 and H&J p. 1): Gygax #4
> Shackles the Dungeon Clown: Gygax  #6
> The rest are like giant rats and stuff I didn't count, but I could do a Yxylu-style count for you if you like.


Hold off for now.  I think I may purchase at least 2-5, so I may ask you for issue 1.




> #82 was from the first "Number of Character Appearances" thread, which is lost forever. So I have no idea if the thread counted Durkon for that strip or not. My interpretation is that only one line is identifiably Hilgya ("Oooh, Durkon!") and the rest could be either of them. So I gave them both an appearance. But since the only one we _know_ is talking is Hilgya, just counting her is a valid interpretation. I'm going to leave it as an appearance of Durkon, but I don't think we need to reconcile this one if you want to keep it just Hilgya.


This arbitrary decision makes me somewhat uncomfortable, but I brought this on myself.  I'm going to say panels 5, 9, and 11 are Durkon.

Soon, I'll dive into the Minor and below characters.  It seems less exciting than the more common ones, but I'm nothing if not thorough.

----------


## knag

> I'm nothing if not thorough.


That's for sure!

I am going to create a summary post that shows what our jointly validated count is for each character. The thread can then do what they will with that information: alter the count or not.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1234 *I Mean, Geez*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021) +122 words
*Elan* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
*Quippie* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021)
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021) +234 words

No changes on word count rankings, not surprisingly.
Roy extends his lead to 64,501 over Haley (39,122).
Durkon (22,739) is still comfortably between Vaarsuvius (27,998) and Redcloak (18,940).
No one else spoke.

Compared only to the main story (any book with a number), Book 7 is barely clinging on to first place in number of words per panel, beating DStP 27.284 to 27.277.  Third place is BRitF with 23.908.  No shocker, but its bringing up the rear in number of panels and number of pages, and it only beats OtOoP in total number of words (15,552 to 12,896).

----------


## knag

> For 1234 *I Mean, Geez*:
> 
> *Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
> *Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021) +122 words
> *Elan* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
> *Haley Starshine* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
> *Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
> *Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021) +234 words


You missed Quippie in the first panel.

----------


## Yxylu

> You missed Quippie in the first panel.


You are correct.  I updated my post.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1235 *Idle Thoughts*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1234, 17 May 2021) +39 words
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1234, 17 May 2021)
*Elan* +1 (1234, 17 May 2021) +152 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1234, 17 May 2021) +31 words
*Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 (1233, 30 Apr 2021)
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1232, 22 Apr 2021) +10 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1234, 17 May 2021)
*Quippie* +1 (1234, 17 May 2021)
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1234, 17 Apr 2021)
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1230, 26 Mar 2021) +47 words

Roy is still way out in first place of words spoken (64,051).
Haley is comfortably in second place (39,158).
Elan is in third (34,929), with exactly 2,800 panels where he speaks.
Belkar stays in fourth (33,773).
Vaarsuvius is in fifth (28,045).
Durkon comes in last for the original Order (22,739).
Minrah (3,255) is in 26th place behind Bandana (3,266) and ahead of Sabine (3,203).
Mr. Scruffy makes his 944th appearance in the comic, with a total of 118 words.  Hes in 243rd place.
Quippie and Lutey are tied for last place (technically 1,091st place) with 0 words spoken, and thats unlikely to change.  By my count, 908 characters have no spoken words.

----------


## Schroeswald

With this comic that brings Minrahs total page count to 100, the 22nd character to reach this point, and by my categorization that makes her the 16th main character, leaving Bandana and Lien tied for the most appearing not main characters, with 72 appearances.

----------


## Precure

What happened to Emanick?

----------


## Squire Doodad

Does anyone have a link to the Wrecan news post? The one on the first page doesn't link to it anymore, it seems to just jump to the normal "news" page.

----------


## Precure

> Does anyone have a link to the Wrecan news post? The one on the first page doesn't link to it anymore, it seems to just jump to the normal "news" page.


https://web.archive.org/web/20150826...:80/index.html

----------


## Yxylu

I dont think Ive seen this pop up yet, but has anyone done anything with the no comic here pages like this one, or the one after the current one 1236 as I type this?

Its one more appearance each for Belkar, Monster in the Darkness, and Demon Roach if we do count them.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> https://web.archive.org/web/20150826...:80/index.html


Thank you.

That should probably be added to the first post when the next thread is made.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1229*
Lien, O-Chul, Serini Toormuck

*Updated through 1230*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, Quippie, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius

*Updated through 1231*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Odin, Thor

*Updated through 1232*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Fenrir, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Odin (+1), Thor (+1)

*Updated through 1233*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Mr. Scruffy, Quippie, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius

*Updated through 1234*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Mr. Scruffy, Quippie, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius

*Updated through 1235*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Quippie, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius
Minrah has now appeared on 100 pages. 
Lien is now #24 outright, at 72 appearances, and Eugene and Shojo are now tied for #25 at 71 appearances. 
Thor has gone from being #31 outright, at 63 appearances, to being tied with Malack for #28 at 66 appearances. Hilgya is now #30, not #29. Zzdtri is out of the top 30. 
Odin has gone from being tied with the Ancient Black Dragon and Girard for #86 (21 appearances) to being tied with Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair for #71 (24 appearances). 
Serini has gone from being in a 12-way tie for 126th place (13 appearances) to being in a 6-way tie for 120th place (14 appearances). 

I'm very sorry that I've been away for so long, everyone. Real life has been... not simple. I may as well leave it at that. But that stuff seems like it's mostly over, or at least I hope so. 

I've updated the thread through 1235 with the regular appearances, as well as a notable alteration for Durkon in a _Commune_ spell and for Fenrir/Fenris as an illusion (whom I've decided to label as such, in case anyone is trying to find him by searching the page, since he only appears twice and neither name seems to be clearly invalid). 

Now to get up to speed with the other things. It looks like there's lots of other things to address, but I wanted to post this now before working on the other stuff. I'll edit this post to reflect the other changes, unless somebody else posts in the meantime.




> Just noticed something, Im pretty sure that the count for O-Chul is off, his page 2 and 3 appearances in 1189 wasnt counted so it should be 54+93+12.


I finally checked on this (as well as on some other stuff to make sure I hadn't accidentally recorded the appearances elsewhere by mistake) and you're absolutely right! Fixed, and thanks for spotting this.




> Does anyone have a link to the Wrecan news post? The one on the first page doesn't link to it anymore, it seems to just jump to the normal "news" page.





> https://web.archive.org/web/20150826...:80/index.html


Great catch, Squire! And thanks for the URL replacement, Precure. I replaced the old link with the new one.




> That's for sure!
> 
> I am going to create a summary post that shows what our jointly validated count is for each character. The thread can then do what they will with that information: alter the count or not.


Did I miss this summary post, or has it not been made yet? I think what I'd like to do is manually check your jointly validated count when possible, but I may wind up just taking it for granted, given the amount of work you two have done cross-referencing your findings.




> I dont think Ive seen this pop up yet, but has anyone done anything with the no comic here pages like this one, or the one after the current one 1236 as I type this?
> 
> Its one more appearance each for Belkar, Monster in the Darkness, and Demon Roach if we do count them.


I'm not sure if this has been discussed before, but I think those pages would count as website art rather than part of the comic proper, so I doubt we'd count them. It would be like counting a banner on the website advertising a new book, which I'm pretty sure we've never done.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> I'm very sorry that I've been away for so long, everyone. Real life has been... not simple. I may as well leave it at that. But that stuff seems like it's mostly over, or at least I hope so.


It's not problem at all, real life always takes priority. I'm glad to hear most of it's been resolved, and I wish you the best on the rest of it. Take care.

----------


## knag

> Did I miss this summary post, or has it not been made yet? I think what I'd like to do is manually check your jointly validated count when possible, but I may wind up just taking it for granted, given the amount of work you two have done cross-referencing your findings.


I have not made it yet. Real life, as you note, gets in the way. I'll probably get to it soon though.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1236 *No Strings*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021) +20 words
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021) +26 words
*Elan* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021) +172 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021) +30 words
*Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021)
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021) +10 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021)
*Quippie* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021)
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1235, 25 Apr 2021) +66 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1235, 25 May 2021)

Roy is still way out in first place of words spoken (64,117).
Haley is comfortably in second place (39,188).
Elan is in third (35,101).
Belkar stays in fourth (33,793).
Vaarsuvius is unchanged in fifth (28,045).
Durkon comes in last for the original Order (22,765).
Minrah (3,265) is just barely behind Bandana (3,266) and ahead of Sabine (3,203).
Mr. Scruffy keeps his total of 118 words.  Hes in 243rd place.
Quippie and Lutey are tied for last place (technically 1,091st place) with 0 words spoken, and thats unlikely to change.  However, Lutey is finally becoming more of a character, now, so in your face, people who [probably correctly] thought I was silly for counting his appearances!

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1236*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, Quippie, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius
No significant changes in anyone's ranking, although Minrah is closing in on tying the Demon Roaches on number of pages appeared on. 

Elan has now been depicted as charmed on 11 different pages. Ouch.




> Lutey is finally becoming more of a character, now, so in your face, people who [probably correctly] thought I was silly for counting his appearances!


I like to think that The Giant reads this thread and has decided to honor your commitment to treating Lutey as a character by proving you correct.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Quippie and Lutey are tied for last place (technically 1,091st place) with 0 words spoken, and thats unlikely to change.  However, Lutey is finally becoming more of a character, now, so in your face, people who [probably correctly] thought I was silly for counting his appearances!


I can't help but wonder if there's a list of important inanimate object appearances (the Greenhilt sword, Durkon's Hammer of Thunderbolts, but not clothing or anything), but that seems like an excessively granular and overall unimportant list relative to counting characters.

----------


## Yxylu

> I can't help but wonder if there's a list of important inanimate object appearances (the Greenhilt sword, Durkon's Hammer of Thunderbolts, but not clothing or anything), but that seems like an excessively granular and overall unimportant list relative to counting characters.


Ive been struggling with this.  Specifically, I have been tempted to count the Greenhilt sword and the Mechane, but have held off so far.  I do count Armand Vestinghole, but not the others, yet.  Besides the hammer, does anyone have any other suggestions?  If I am going to do this, Id rather go through once and get everything in one go.

----------


## b_jonas

Yxylu: perhaps the appearances of each of the five gates and rifts could be counted.  They're definitely plot-central objects.

----------


## Ron Miel

The real and fake phylactery/ holy symbol.

----------


## Yxylu

> The real and fake phylactery/ holy symbol.


Correct me if Im wrong, but I think the fake one only appears in comics 831-833.  Redcloak admires the workmanship in 831, where it never leaves the box.  He casts a bunch of spells, then shows it to Xykon, who snatches it away from Redcloak.  Presumably, it is stashed in the Astral fortress between then and Team Evils next appearance.

Ill add the phylactery to the list, but the fakelactery doesnt seem like it would be useful.

   The list so far:
Greenhilt Sword
*Xykons Crown*
Xykons Phylactery
Dorukans Rift
Lirians Rift
Soons Rift
Girards Rift heh heh butt
Kraagors Rift
The Mechane
*Keen Rapier*
Crystals Knife
*Icy Burst Bow*
*Malacks Staff*
*Chaos Saber*
Hammer of Thunderbolts

While its an interesting item in and of itself, the Crimson Mantle doesnt have an interesting catalog of appearances.  Its almost one-to-one with Redcloak himself, with only a small handful of appearances separate from each other.

----------


## Ron Miel

Xykon's crown.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Correct me if Im wrong, but I think the fake one only appears in comics 831-833.  Redcloak admires the workmanship in 831, where it never leaves the box.  He casts a bunch of spells, then shows it to Xykon, who snatches it away from Redcloak.  Presumably, it is stashed in the Astral fortress between then and Team Evils next appearance.
> 
> Ill add the phylactery to the list, but the fakelactery doesnt seem like it would be useful.
> 
>    The list so far:
> Greenhilt Sword
> Xykons Phylactery
> Dorukans Rift
> Lirians Rift
> ...


Specifically Haley's _new_ bow, as well as the Keen Rapier and the Chaos Sabre? Trying to think of things that have been singled out in-comic. V doesn't have a weapon, nor does Redcloak, and Belkar's daggers are very nondescript.

----------


## Ron Miel

> Correct me if Im wrong, but I think the fake one only appears in comics 831-833.... 
> Ill add the phylactery to the list, but the fakelactery doesnt seem like it would be useful.


I see what you mean, but I believe the fake is a Checkhov's Gun, which will have major plot significance before the end.  I think it's worth including. 




> Specifically Haley's _new_ bow, as well as the Keen Rapier and the Chaos Sabre?


Here I disagree. Haley breaks her bow, and gets a better one. Not a major plot twist. The story would not be changed  significantly if you remove that  detail.

----------


## b_jonas

Squire Doodad: The Greenhilt sword, Xykon's real philactery, and the Loki Sucks hammer are definitely worth counting.  Tarquin's axe Soul Muncher has the odd status of having a statblock in the Geekery thread but is apparently not tracked in the first posts here.  

I'm not sure whether other weapons and equipment are worth tracking, and there are a lot of others that seem equally unimportant.  Let me list possibilities just to give ideas.   Xykon's Cloister headband that he got from Dorukan, Roy's crown that Xykon stole from Fryon, Malack's staff, the Belt of femininity and masculinity, Belkar's new psionic dagger with which Tarquin killed Nale, Durkon's old heirloom axe, Durkon's old armor, Haley's new frost bow, Blackwing's magic bauble crafted from one of Laurin's ioun stones, Tarquin's whip (first seen in #863), Roy's bag of tricks, Roy's club, Roy's belt of gians strength, Roy's armor, Dorukan's amulet, Haley's lime green boots of haste, Elan's elven boots, Vaarsuvius's Headband of Intellect, Haley's two big round gemstones that her mother gave to her, the +5 Air Freshener of Pineness, fake Xykon philactery, the MitD's cage, Elan's two old rapiers, Miko's katana (which killed Shojo) and wakizashi, Lien's ring of water breathing (back story in GDGU), both of Lien's katanas, Durkon's holy symbol, Belkar's ring of jumping, Vaarsuvius's Ring of Wizardry (pried of Xykon's charred fingerbone), Serini's diary, the gemstone that contains Durukan's and Lirian's soul, Crystal's knife (now Haley's), Kubota's ring laced with lotus extract, the five rifts or gates.

----------


## Ron Miel

> .... Roy's bag of tricks...


Since it produces animals, and the animals are more significant than the bag, I'm not sure we can count it as inanimate.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Squire Doodad: The Greenhilt sword, Xykon's real philactery, and the Loki Sucks hammer are definitely worth counting.  Tarquin's axe Soul Muncher has the odd status of having a statblock in the Geekery thread but is apparently not tracked in the first posts here.


Soul Muncher is an intelligent item, hence its own entry there. If it gets featured here, make sure to list it as a character rather than an object.

----------


## Emanick

> Soul Muncher is an intelligent item, hence its own entry there. If it gets featured here, make sure to list it as a character rather than an object.


It actually has an entry already. 16 appearances in the main comic, plus 4 in bonus material.

----------


## Metastachydium

> It actually has an entry already. 16 appearances in the main comic, plus 4 in bonus material.


Note to self: you shall not trust b_jonas!

----------


## b_jonas

> It actually has an entry already.


Ah!  It's called "Soul-Muncher" here.  I searched for "Soul Muncher" and "Soulmuncher".  Thank you.

----------


## Emanick

> Ah!  It's called "Soul-Muncher" here.  I searched for "Soul Muncher" and "Soulmuncher".  Thank you.


Those pesky hyphens, they'll getcha every time! 

(For what it's worth, this got me to dig out my copy of _Blood Runs in the Family_ from my moving boxes and double-check that we have its name recorded properly. And yes, there is indeed a hyphen in the name.)

----------


## Precure

Should we change "X charmed" entries in alterations into "X with swirly eyes" since most of them are actually suggestion spells?

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Kubota's ring laced with lotus extract


You know, for the longest time I assume "my last dose of lotus extract" was suggesting Kubota had ingested an obscure potion to boost his rolls, but it was actually the poison on the ring.
Curious.

----------


## Yxylu

For those who having been following my updates closely, know that I finally got my hands on all six Gygax Magazines, so all information from me, going forward, will include them.

They have 1729 words over 56 panels in 6 pages.  There are 17 new characters (including two that return in comic 975), the 15th highest of any source, behind Spoiler Alert and ahead of the wallpaper.  The number of words per page is the second highest, with 288.17.  Only DStP is higher, with 305.52, and 3rd place is Book 7 so far, with 280.96.  In terms of words per panel, its the only source in the top 7 thats not a calendar.

Big thanks to my wife and kids for getting me the magazines for Fathers Day.

----------


## knag

> Big thanks to my wife and kids for getting me the magazines for Fathers Day.


What a nice gift!

----------


## Yxylu

For 1237 *Thats Bait*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1236, 14 Jun 2021) +26 words
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1236, 14 Jun 2021) +14 words
*Elan* +1 (1236, 14 Jun 2021) +14 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1236, 14 Jun 2021) +55 words
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1235, 14 Jun 2021) +14 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1236, 14 Jun 2021)
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1236, 14 Jun 2021) +86 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1236, 14 Jun 2021) +23 words

This is the first update since I got the Gygax Magazine comics counted, so the following numbers will be off from last time.

Roy is still way out in first place of words spoken (64,698).
Haley is comfortably in second place (39,532).
Elan is in third (35,441).
Belkar stays in fourth (33,975).
Vaarsuvius is still in fifth (28,138).
Durkon comes in last for the original Order (22,852).
Minrah (3,279) pulls ahead of Bandana (3,266) and is behind Malack (3,528).
Mr. Scruffy keeps his total of 118 words.  Hes in 243rd place.

This is the first time since 889, on 20 May, 2013, that Elan has appeared completely alone in a panel, with no visible Lutey or Armand.  That was in a dream sequence, and the last real instance was in 744 on 29 August, 2010.

  A couple more facts the grow out there:
This comic was released in the 9 oclock hour (EDT), as were the previous five.  7.4% of comics are released them, more than any other specific hour.
Thursday is the fourth highest-frequency day for new comics with 15.76%, higher the Tuesday and both weekend days combined.




> What a nice gift!


It sure was!

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1237*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan (charmed), Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius



> Should we change "X charmed" entries in alterations into "X with swirly eyes" since most of them are actually suggestion spells?


Not necessarily, since not every instance of "X charmed" has swirly eyes. You make a good point about "charmed" not being the most ideal description, though - I don't love it. Can anyone think of a better way to put it?

----------


## TheWombatOfDoom

> *Updated through 1237*
> Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan (charmed), Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, Roy Greenhilt, Vaarsuvius
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, since not every instance of "X charmed" has swirly eyes. You make a good point about "charmed" not being the most ideal description, though - I don't love it. Can anyone think of a better way to put it?


What about Spiral Eyes?

Or Hipnote-eyes?

We could also do - "X influenced"

----------


## Yxylu

> What about Spiral Eyes?
> 
> Or Hipnote-eyes?
> 
> We could also do - "X influenced"


Id vote for either hypnote-eyes or enchanted, since most (all?) such effects are from the Enchantment school of magic.

----------


## RMS Oceanic

*1238*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Durkon Allotrope Thundershield(+1), Elan (+1), Haley Starshine(+1), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe(+1), Mr. Scruffy(+1), Roy Greenhilt(+1), Vaarsuvius (+1), Mimi (+1), Serini Toormuck (+1) (Invisible), Sunny (+1)
Any references to the orange voice should now be replaced with "Sunny". And depending on the next comic may be consolidated with The Beholder in #32.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1238 *See It Coming*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021) +18 words
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021) +31 words
*Elan* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021) +60 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021) +104 words
*Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021)
*Mimi* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021 although we didnt know it)
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021) +17 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021)
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021) +83 words
*Serini Toormuck* +1 +1 (1229, 17 Mar 2021) +67 words
*Sunny* +1 +1 (1189, 2 Dec 2019) +21 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 +1 (1237, 24 Jun 2021) +29 words

Roy is still way out in first place of words spoken (64,781).
Haley is comfortably in second place (39,636).
Elan is in third (35,501).
Belkar stays in fourth (33,993).
Vaarsuvius is still in fifth (28,167).
Durkon comes in last for the original Order (22,883).
Minrah (3,296) is still in 25th place, between Bandana (3,266) and Malack (3,528).
Mr. Scruffy keeps his total of 118 words.  Hes in 243rd place.
Serini (1,266) moves up two places to 50th, passing Mr. Jones (1,206) and Wrecan (1,258).  She is behind Exarch of Hel (1,281), and will likely pass him next time.
Sunny has 27 words, and is in a 7-way tie for 528th place with, among others, Keeno, Redcloaks Sister, and the Team Peregrine Cleric.




> And depending on the next comic may be consolidated with The Beholder in #32.


Since Sunny has a name, and the other beholder probably blew up with the Dungeon, Im counting them separately.

----------


## ti'esar

> Since Sunny has a name, and the other beholder probably blew up with the Dungeon, Im counting them separately.


From what I've seen - I didn't actually make this connection myself until I saw other people's comments, fwiw - there's *very* widespread speculation that the beholder from 32 is Sunny because it would fulfill Rich's promise in the _Utterly Dwarfed_ commentary that a character who appeared on only one page in the entire comic will reappear as a major ally in the first half of this book. (Yes, Sunny and Serini are fighting the Order now, but they still seem like 'good guys' in the long run.)

That said, there's no reason to jump the gun. I'm sure it'll be confirmed sooner rather than later.

----------


## Yxylu

> From what I've seen - I didn't actually make this connection myself until I saw other people's comments, fwiw - there's *very* widespread speculation that the beholder from 32 is Sunny because it would fulfill Rich's promise in the _Utterly Dwarfed_ commentary that a character who appeared on only one page in the entire comic will reappear as a major ally in the first half of this book. (Yes, Sunny and Serini are fighting the Order now, but they still seem like 'good guys' in the long run.)
> 
> That said, there's no reason to jump the gun. I'm sure it'll be confirmed sooner rather than later.


Noted, and I could well be wrong.  My reading of the line from Utterly Dwarfed 


> Someone who has appeared in exactly one (1) page of the story so far (including all the prequel stories) will become an important ally in the first half of the next book.


 could apply to Quippie, who only appeared in 1182a, and who was an important ally in terms of getting past the trap.  Until I have a more compelling case for a different character, Im believing the Quippie is the referenced one.  Your mileage may vary.

----------


## hamishspence

"Quippie" isn't really a_ character,_ but an_ object_ - being a piece of corpse.

----------


## St Fan

Count me too for considering that Sunny is the beholder from strip #32. First of all, they have the exact same color scheme. Also, both have only 8 eyestalks visible. The difference in looks can otherwise entirely be chalked on the art evolution. Considering beholders are known for a very wide range of appearances, my bet is that it is intentional from Rich's part.

----------


## hamishspence

Agreed. The difference in speech bubble may also be art evolution. I'd speculate that it wasn't till later that The Giant settled on "aberrations should normally have coloured bubbles".

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Sunny has 27 words, and is in a 7-way tie for 528th place with, among others, Keeno, Redcloaks Sister, and the Team Peregrine Cleric.


Alllllright! Go Sunny!

It's possible that Sunny is the #32 Beholder, but I wouldn't say it for sure until a little later. Rich will almost definitely allude to it, probably after the battle is done.

----------


## Emanick

> What about Spiral Eyes?
> 
> Or Hipnote-eyes?
> 
> We could also do - "X influenced"





> Id vote for either hypnote-eyes or enchanted, since most (all?) such effects are from the Enchantment school of magic.


The issue with any variation of "spiral eyes" is that not all of the alterations show X character with spiral eyes; in fact, the example of "Elan charmed" that we link to shows Elan's eyes as normal-shaped, albeit yellow. 

"Influenced" or "enchanted" would be accurate, but, if anything, those both seem vaguer than "charmed." We could consider separating out the spiral-eyes alterations from the non-spiral-eyes alterations, but that would take a good deal of cross-checking that I'm not sure I have time for at the moment. 

In terms of whether to consider Sunny the same character as the one who appeared in #32 - I'm heavily leaning towards doing so. The similarities seem too great to be coincidental. I'm considering waiting for more information before listing her as the same character, but... honestly, even if no other information emerges, I think I would still consider it likely enough. Would anyone object if I went ahead and credited her as appearing in this strip, #1189, and #32?

----------


## ti'esar

Like I said, I think there's no need to jump the gun, since it'll probably be confirmed outright (if only by a punchline) soon enough. It's not like the beholder from strip 32 is currently being listed as a character of its own.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1239 *Saur Loser*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +85 words
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +59 words
*Elan* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +29 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +87 words
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +11 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +1 word
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +22 words
*Sunny* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +13 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021) +27 words

There were also some sound effects, but I think Im the only one that counts those.

*Roy* stays in first place with 64,781. 
*Haley* is in second still, with 39,723.
*Elan*s in third with 35,530.
*Belkar* is fourth with 34,078.
*Vaarsuvius* is fifth with 28,194.
*Durkon* comes in sixth with 22,942.
*Minrah* stays in 25th place with 3,307.
*Serini* moves into 50th place with 1,288 words, between *Roys Archon* (1,298) and the *Exarch of Hel* (1,281).
*Mr. Scruffy* (119) has caught up to *Trigak* in 244th place with his first spoken word since comic 1199 last April.
*Sunny* jumps from 528th place to 439th with 40 words, tying with *Lord Tyrinar*, *Soul-Muncher*, and the generic *Tinkertown Citizens*.

----------


## Schroeswald

As of this strip Minrah has more page appearances than the demon roaches, making her the 22nd most appearing character.

----------


## Mike Havran

> "Quippie" isn't really a_ character,_ but an_ object_ - being a piece of corpse.


Banjo is also listed, despite being a puppet.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1240 *Gritty Realism*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1239, 14 Jul 2021) +62 words
*Elan* +1 (1239, 14 Jul 2021) +127 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1239, 14 Jul 2021) +53 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1239, 14 Jul 2021)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1239, 14 Jul 2021) +23 words
*Sunny* +1 (1239, 14 Jul 2021) +26 words

There were also several sound effects, but I think Im the only one that counts those.

*Haley* stays in second place, with 39,776 words.
*Elan*s in third with 35,657.
*Belkar* is fourth with 34,140.
*Serini* moves into 49th place with 1,311 words, between *Roys Archon* (1,298) and *Andromeda* (1,394).
*Mr. Scruffy* doesnt move, with 119 words.
*Sunny* jumps from 439th place to 337th with 66 words, tying with *Bearded Gaoler* from 85a, *Eyepatched Bandit* from 159, *George* the goblin from Dragon Magazine #347, *Hobgoblin Granary Whip* from 511, and *Kubotas Blue Ninja* from 453.

This is the tenth comic in a row released between 8:00 and 10:00 Eastern Time, and 19th out of the last twenty during those two hours.

This is (fittingly) only the 16th online comic to have exactly 16 panels.  Alphabetically, this is the 412th out of 1240 comics.

Any other stupid stats anyone else wants to see?

----------


## Yxylu

For 1242 *Sunnyside Down*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 +1 (1240, 26 Jul 2021) +54 words
*Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator* +1 +1 (1091, 14 Aug 2017)
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 +1 (1239, 7 Jul 2021) +10 words
*Elan* +1 +1 (1240, 26 Jul 2021) +24 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 +1 (1240, 26 Jul 2021) +43 words
*Lutey the Lute-Tastical Lute* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021)
*Mimi* +1 (1238, 28 Jun 2021)
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 +1 (1239, 7 Jul 2021) +1 word
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 +1 (1240, 26 Jul 2021) +2 words
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 +1 (1239, 7 Jul 2021)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 +1 (1240, 26 Jul 2021) +57 words
*Sunny* +1 +1 (1240, 26 Jul 2021) +27 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 +1 (1239, 7 Jul 2021) +25 words

There were also several sound effects.

Though unconscious, *Roy* still has the most spoken words with 64,781.
*Haley* stays in second place, with 39,819 words.
*Elan*s still in third with 35,681.
*Belkar* is fourth with 34,194.
*Vaarsuvius* is fifth with 28,219.
*Durkon* remains the quietest of the core Order with 22,952 words.
*Minrah* is still in 25th place with 3,308 between Malack (3,528) and Bandana (3,266)
*Serini* stays in 49th place with 1,368 words, between *Roys Archon* (1,298) and *Andromeda* (1,394).
*Mr. Scruffy* pulls ahead of *Rogo* and the *Female Cliffport Police Officer* (120) with 121 words, catching up to the *Lockpicking Thief* and *Priests of the Shrouded Overlord*.  Hes just behind the *Adolescent Black Dragon* and *Weary Traveller Workers*.
*Sunny* jumps from 337th place to 274th with 93 words, tying with *Dragon*, leader of the Southern Pantheon.
*Bloodfeast* doesnt have anything to say, and remains in 902nd place, tied with 27 other characters, with 5 words.
*Lutey* and *Mimi* remain silent, tied with 909 other characters with no lines.  Im not listing all of them.

----------


## Gift Jeraff

Mimi also appears in today's strip.

----------


## Squire Doodad

Has Bloodfeast really not had an appearance since 2017? Wow, time does fly.

----------


## Yxylu

> Mimi also appears in today's strip.


Good catch.  Added to my list.

Also, on speculation that its an error, Im not counting Lutey in panel 1.  It appears in its usual spot on Elans back instead of on the floor where it should be.

----------


## Chronos

Someone pointed out in another thread:  One of the crayon drawings in Serini's lair appears to depict an orange beholder and a half-green humanoid.  This is presumably Sunny and Serini, as drawn by Sunny.  That would give Sunny two additional appearances, in 1225 and 1226.

----------


## Yanisa

> Someone pointed out in another thread:  One of the crayon drawings in Serini's lair appears to depict an orange beholder and a half-green humanoid.  This is presumably Sunny and Serini, as drawn by Sunny.  That would give Sunny two additional appearances, in 1225 and 1226.


On the high res version it doesn't look like a beholder. All the lines are against each other, creating triangles. It resemble more the spikes on a beast. But that's my interpertation. 

Still, I would advise against classifying any of the drawings as a someone we have seen before. They lack any detail, because they are just simple drawings.

Check the discussion thread of that time for more info on the drawings.

Or my post on it here:
*Spoiler: Selfquote*
Show




> High res version here. It could be something like that, the larger reddish shape is a circle with 3-4 triangles. Which could be a beast with spikes. The smaller green and red seems to be a O atop a squarish U. Which could be a basic humanoid body + head shape. 
> 
> Also the right painting is clearly a dragonlike creature. Batwing, lizardtail, round body and round head with a squiggly line for a jaw (sharp teeth).
> 
> The middle painting is two symbols. They look like a 2 with a horn and S-shaped tail, and 4 with a 3-shaped tail.
> 
> P.S. Explaining pictures in tekst is hard.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1238*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Elan (+1), Haley Starshine (+1), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (+1), Mr. Scruffy (+1), Roy Greenhilt (+1), Serini (invisible) (+1), Sunny (+1), Vaarsuvius (+1)

*Updated through 1239*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, Roy Greenhilt, Serini (invisible), Sunny, Vaarsuvius

*Updated through 1240*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Elan, Haley Starshine, Mr. Scruffy, Serini (invisible), Sunny

*Updated through 1241*
Belkar Bitterleaf (charmed) (+1), Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator (+1), Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (petrified) (+1), Elan (charmed) (+1), Haley Starshine (+1), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe (+1), Mr. Scruffy (+1), Roy Greenhilt (+1), Serini (invisible) (+1), Sunny (+1), Vaarsuvius (+1)

*Updated through 1242*
Belkar Bitterleaf (calmed) (charmed), Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (petrified), Elan (charmed), Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, Roy Greenhilt

----------


## Schroeswald

With this comic Minrah is now in more pages than Sabine, making her the 20th most appearing character by page count.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1242 *Area of Affect*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021) +58 words
*Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021)
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021)
*Elan* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021) +82 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021) +42 words
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021) +90 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021) +1 word
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021)
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021)

There were also a couple sound effects.

There were only two characters whose number of words are at all interesting.
*Minrah* is still in 25th place with 3,398 between *Malack* (3,528) and *Bandana* (3,266).  This isnt a change of rank, but shes gaining in *Malack*.
*Mr. Scruffy* is tied for 236th place with the *Adolescent Black Dragon* and *Weary Traveller Workers*.  Two more words and he catches up with *Brother Hiram*.

----------


## Emanick

I still tend to think that Sunny should be credited as appearing in strip #32, but there isn't full agreement on that point, so she's not credited as appearing in that strip at the moment. 

Some new alternate magical forms have been added, namely "Serini Seen Invisible" and "Belkar _Calmed_." I'm not totally sure that the latter should count, but it's about as visually distinctive as being _charmed_, so I figured I'd throw it in anyway. 

Some new landmarks reached over the past few strips: 

Minrah has now appeared on 108 pages, and has passed the Demon Roaches and Sabine, making her 20th in terms of number of page appearances. Sabine, at 107 page appearances, falls from 20th to 21st, and the Demon Roaches, at 104 page appearances, fall from 21st to 22nd. 
Bloodfeast has now appeared on 29 pages, putting him at 54th place, along with Felix, Gannji and Ho Thanh. Enor and Kwesi, at 28 page appearances, fall from 57th to 58th place. Bozzok, the Empress of Blood, Hel, Jirix, Laurin Shattersmith and Loki, at 27 appearances, fall from 59th to 60th place. Jones, Julia Greenhilt and Pangtok, at 26 page appearances, fall from 65th to 66th place. 
Serini has now appeared on 20 different pages, tying her for 89th place, alongside such eminent individuals as Ganonron, Hank, Jephton the Unholy, Kubota, Logann Brightstone, Soul-Muncher and Vampirized CotS Usher with Sandy Hair.

I've also added about half of the missing smilies, and I've updated some of the existing ones to be more accurate (e.g. Gontor's smilie now shows him as a living dwarf, rather than being a carbon copy of the Ex-Exarch's smilie). The remaining eight we need are 1) Kudzu, 2) CotS Usher with Long Hair, 3) Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair, 4) Logann Brightstone, 5) Kandro, 6) Vampire Dwarf with Brown Beard, 7) Tinna, and 8) Vampire Dwarf with Red Ponytail. We'll likely need one for Sunny in a few strips, too.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1243 *Rogue Up, Rogue Down*:

*Haley Starshine* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +65 words
*Mimi* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021) +48 words
*Sunny* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021) +53 words

There were also a few sound effects.

There were only two characters whose number of words are at all interesting.
*Serini* moves up to 45th place with 1,416.  This has her passing *Andromeda* (1,394), *Thog* (1,397), *Bureaucratic Deva* (1,401), and *Bozzok* (1,408).  She is just behind *Hel*, who has 1,424 words, then the next one to catch is the total of the undifferentiated *Demon Roach*es who collectively have 1,665 words.

*Sunny*, with 146 words, moves up 58 places to 217th, below *Kandro* (149) and above the collected *BAB Fraternity Member*s (145).  With that many characters with such similar totals, a little increase can be a huge jump in ranking.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1243*
Haley Starshine, Serini Toormuck (seen invisible), Sunny
No real landmarks here, unless you count the 850th page Haley has appeared on. Serini goes from being in an eight-way tie for 89th place, at 20 page appearances, to being in a three-way tie for 87th place with the Ancient Black Dragon and Girard Draketooth, all at 21 page appearances. Ganonron, Hank, Jephton the Unholy, Kubota, Logann Brightstone, Soul-Muncher and Vampirized Creed of the Stone Usher with Sandy Hair, the other seven characters with 20 page appearances, all fall to 90th place.

In terms of alternate magical forms, Serini has now been seen invisible on 7 different pages, making her the character most frequently depicted as invisible. Previously she was tied with Haley.

----------


## Yxylu

> *Updated through 1243*
> Haley Starshine, Serini Toormuck (seen invisible), Sunny


Mimi the mimic is visible in the bottom corner of the first panel.

----------


## Izandai

Vampirized Creed of the Stone Usher with Sandy Hair's name in the list links to page 633, which... Doesn't make any kind of sense to me. Isn't her first appearance on page 1017?

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Vampirized Creed of the Stone Usher with Sandy Hair's name in the list links to page 633, which... Doesn't make any kind of sense to me. Isn't her first appearance on page 1017?


Clearly the primordial components of her spirit are embedded into Jephton's aura

----------


## Yxylu

For 1244 *Maxxed Concentration*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +35 words
*Elan* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +17 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1243, 7 Sep 2021) +99 words
*Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 (1241, 26 Jul 2021)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1243, 7 Sep 2021) +64 words
*Sunny* +1 (1243, 7 Sep 2021) +5 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +37 words

There was also a sound effect.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,025 words.
*Elan* is in 3rd with 35,780.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,287.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,256.
*Serini* moves up to 44th place with 1,480, passing *Hel*, who has 1,424 words.  The next one to catch is the total of the undifferentiated *Demon Roach*es who collectively have 1,665 words.
*Sunny* moves up one place to 216th with 151, jumping ahead of [b]Kandro[/], who has 149.  Next to pass are, tied for 214th with 152, *Janna* and * Ugly*, the orc repossessing *Belkar*s hit points in Dragon Magazine #341.
Not surprisingly, *Lutey* has nothing to say, but now has appeared in-panel 624 times.

----------


## b_jonas

#1245 reveals that Serini is friends with not only a mimic, but also a piercer called Franklin.  Now we may have to retroactively add Franklin to #1240 and #1238 too.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1245 *Sales Boom Imminent*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1244, 16 Sep 2021) +59 words
*Elan* +1 (1244, 16 Sep 2021) +0 words
*Franklin* +1 (First appearance)
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1244, 16 Sep 2021) +21 words
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1244, 16 Sep 2021) +34 words
*Sunny* +1 (1244, 16 Sep 2021) +0 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1244, 16 Sep 2021) +52 words

There were also a few sound effects:
 - This is the second instance of an audible blink, the first time being 1240.
 - This is the first SHLUMK weve heard.
 - I see this as the 14th Chomp, the previous one being in 1242.  The first time was back in 542.
 - This is also the first FUMPF so far.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,046 words.
*Elan* is in 3rd with 35,780.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,346.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,308.
*Serini* stays in 44th place with 1,514. She is between *Hel*, who has 1,424 words and the undifferentiated *Demon Roach*es who collectively have 1,665 words.
*Sunny* stays in 216th with 151, ahead of [b]Kandro[/], who has 149, and just behind *Janna* and * Ugly*, the orc repossessing *Belkar*s hit points in Dragon Magazine #341, each of whom has 152 words.
*Franklin* has nothing to say so far.




> #1245 reveals that Serini is friends with not only a mimic, but also a piercer called Franklin.  Now we may have to retroactively add Franklin to #1240 and #1238 too.


I looked carefully at the stalactites in 1238 and 1240, and I dont think any of them are Franklin.  What I see here is a large stalactite in the left, with a smaller one on the right.  None of the stalactites shown in the previous comics exactly matches, unless there is a camera angle shift or lighting change that affects the shadows enough to qualify.  That being said, though, I could be wrong.

----------


## Emanick

Okay, sorry for the delays (again), everyone. I've been recovering from laser eye surgery (which was successful! my vision is now *better* than 20/20) so it's been tough to get in much screen time and work. I actually updated the thread last night but was too tired to even make a post about it! 

Additionally, a HUGE thank-you to LuisDantas, who made a smilie for _every_ missing character! This thread is finally back to normal after the Great Smilie Purge. 

Anyway, without further ado... 

*Updated through 1244*
Belkar Bitterleaf (_calmed_), Elan, Haley Starshine (charmed), Serini Toormuck (seen invisible), Sunny, Vaarsuvius (in _Sending_ spell)

*Updated through 1245*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Elan, Franklin, Haley Starshine, Serini Toormuck, Sunny, Vaarsuvius
Serini is no longer tied for #87 in page appearances with the Ancient Black Dragon and Girard Draketooth (each with 21 appearances). The latter two have fallen to #88. 

Niu, the Creed of the Stone Usher with Sandy Hair, Oona, Roy's Archon and Windstriker, which were tied for #82 at 22 appearances each, fall to #83. 

Serini, who now has 23 appearances, is currently tied for #73 with **takes breath** Cedrik, Haruna Sato, High Priestess of Odin, Kraagor, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez and *Wrecan*. 




> Mimi the mimic is visible in the bottom corner of the first panel.


Added, thanks! To be honest, I completely forgot Mimi counted as a character at all. Her appearances should be updated now. I gave her one for #1237 (we agree that she appears there, even though at the time we just thought she was a rock, right?), one for #1238 (plus a bonus blue +1), one for #1241 and one for #1243. 




> Vampirized Creed of the Stone Usher with Sandy Hair's name in the list links to page 633, which... Doesn't make any kind of sense to me. Isn't her first appearance on page 1017?


Well, that's just _weird_.  :Small Confused:  Great catch, though! That's been fixed. 

Upon examination, I think I must have copied and pasted Ganonron's entry, which is right below hers, and then forgotten to change the URL when I changed the other information. I've checked the other vampires in the OP to see if I made the same mistake anywhere else; luckily, it seems that I didn't. 




> I looked carefully at the stalactites in 1238 and 1240, and I dont think any of them are Franklin.  What I see here is a large stalactite in the left, with a smaller one on the right.  None of the stalactites shown in the previous comics exactly matches, unless there is a camera angle shift or lighting change that affects the shadows enough to qualify.  That being said, though, I could be wrong.


I spent a few minutes poring over those comics as well, and it really doesn't look like there are any plausible matches. I think you're right; this really does seem to be Franklin's actual first appearance.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1246 *Hole in the Wall*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1245, 4 Oct 2021) +4 words
*Elan* +1 (1245, 4 Oct 2021) +12 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1245, 4 Oct 2021) +43 words
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1245, 4 Oct 2021) +12 words
*Sunny* +1 (1245, 4 Oct 2021) +72 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1245, 4 Oct 2021) +24 words

There was also one sound effect:
 - This is the first instance of ZZAAP! in the comic so far.  Back in 626 (panel 3), there was a ZZAAP!!, but today was the first with one exclamation mark.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,089 words.
*Elan* is in 3rd with 35,792.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,350.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,332.
*Serini* still stays in 44th place with 1,526. She is between *Hel*, who has 1,424 words and the undifferentiated *Demon Roach*es who collectively have 1,665 words.
*Sunny*, with 223 words, leaps from 216th place all the way to 161st, above *Tinna* (222) and below the *Summoned Planetar* (225) from How the Paladin Got His Scar.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1246*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Elan, Haley Starshine, Serini Toormuck, Sunny, Vaarsuvius
A pretty simple one today. Sunny is getting closer to becoming a Recurring Character, though. She's now appeared on (at least) 11 pages, tying her for 156th place with 4e!Belkar Bitterleaf, Dragon, Elan's Mother, Hieronymous Grubwiggler, High Priest of Loki, Lockpicking Thief, Logann's Mother, Rich Burlew, Shirra's Sons, Solt's Donkey, Tinna, Vaarsuvius's Horse, Vampire Dwarf with Blue Beard and Balding Head and Vampire Dwarf with Purple Dress. 

Serini, who has just appeared on her 24th page, is now tied for #71 with Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair. Cedrik, Haruna Sato, High Priestess of Odin, Kraagor, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez and *Wrecan*, each with 23 page appearances, fall to 74th place.

----------


## Squire Doodad

> Okay, sorry for the delays (again), everyone. I've been recovering from laser eye surgery (which was successful! my vision is now *better* than 20/20) so it's been tough to get in much screen time and work. I actually updated the thread last night but was too tired to even make a post about it!


*Emanick: Laser-eyed Character Counter*

----------


## Carl

Pardon the intrusion but this seems like the best place to ask, does anyone have a complete list of all the appearances of V's various hand spells? Want to look through and see what he's done where.

----------


## TheWombatOfDoom

> Pardon the intrusion but this seems like the best place to ask, does anyone have a complete list of all the appearances of V's various hand spells? Want to look through and see what he's done where.


I have it up to a certain point, but i don't believe there's been a lot of recent castings.  I keep a spell compendium, though its been a bit since i've posted in it:

*Bixbys Crushing Hand*
653

*Bugsbys Cat Retrieving Hand*
781
1021
1026

*Bugsby's Expressive Single Digit*
624

*Bugsbys Flicking Finger*
624

*Bugsby's Forceful Hand*
934

*Bugsbys Grasping Hand*
624
678

----------


## Yxylu

For 1247 *Lurking Below*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +40 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +46 words
*Lurker Above* +1 (First appearance in comic; appeared in the 2017 Monsters Calendar, in September.  Once this gets a name, Ill differentiate the two.)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +16 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +154 words

Im pretty sure 3.5 treats green slime as a hazard or trap, rather than a creature, so Im not counting that.  Yet.

There were also six different sound effects:
 - This is the first instance of whooooze!
 - This is the first instance of PIZZH!
 - This is the first instance of SPLOOP!
 - There are 123 panels with one or more pop sounds.  The most instances per panel are in 643, where two panels have 15 each.
 - This is the first instance of SHLUNK!
 - This is the first ROM or NOM, together or apart.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,136 words.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,390.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,485.
*Serini* still stays in 44th place with 1,542. She is between *Hel*, who has 1,424 words and the undifferentiated *Demon Roach*es who collectively have 1,665 words.
*Lurker Above* hasnt said anything yet.  Im counting the ROM NON NOM as a sound effect, rather than a vocalization as such.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1247*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Haley Starshine, Serini Toormuck, Vaarsuvius
Serini has now appeared on 25 pages, which takes her from being tied for #71 with Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair to being tied for #69 with Mateo and Thirden. Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair drop to a joint 72nd place.




> Pardon the intrusion but this seems like the best place to ask, does anyone have a complete list of all the appearances of V's various hand spells? Want to look through and see what he's done where.


No need for a pardon, this is absolutely the best place to ask.  :Small Smile:  

TheWombatOfDoom did a good job of covering most of the bases, although there's at least two other examples I can recall: _Bugsby's Grasping Hand_ is used to restrain Belkar here and it also appears to be used to "do stonemasonry" here.

----------


## TheWombatOfDoom

> *Updated through 1247*
> Belkar Bitterleaf, Haley Starshine, Serini Toormuck, Vaarsuvius
> Serini has now appeared on 25 pages, which takes her from being tied for #71 with Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair to being tied for #69 with Mateo and Thirden. Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair drop to a joint 72nd place.
> 
> 
> 
> No need for a pardon, this is absolutely the best place to ask.  
> 
> TheWombatOfDoom did a good job of covering most of the bases, although there's at least two other examples I can recall: _Bugsby's Grasping Hand_ is used to restrain Belkar here and it also appears to be used to "do stonemasonry" here.


Ah yes, that reminds me I have a list of unidentified hand spells.  Those are among them, as well as: 

*V's Undefined Bigby's/Bixby's/Bugsby's Hands*
397 (hand?)
427 (hand?)
690 (hand?)
896 (hand?)
932 (hand?)
932 (hand?)

----------


## Airinyourtires

> For *Lurking Below* (it won't let me quote your link yet):
> 
> *Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +40 words
> *Haley Starshine* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +46 words
> *Lurker Above* +1 (First appearance in comic; appeared in the 2017 Monsters Calendar, in September.  Once this gets a name, Ill differentiate the two.)
> *Serini Toormuck* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +16 words
> *Vaarsuvius* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +154 words
> 
> Im pretty sure 3.5 treats green slime as a hazard or trap, rather than a creature, so Im not counting that.  Yet.
> ...


Thank you, father! It's interesting how your method of counting stuff differs from other people. And wow, there are a lot of fun sound effects in this one!

----------


## Squire Doodad

Imo, if the Lurker Above doesn't make any sounds aside from lots of nonspecific ROMs and NOMs that appear to be language-like, they should be counted as speech. But, for the moment, it might speak Common just by chance.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1248*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Haley Starshine, Serini Toormuck, Vaarsuvius
Serini has now appeared on 26 pages, which takes her from being tied for #69 with Mateo and Thirden to being tied for #66 with Jones, Julia Greenhilt and Pangtok. Mateo and Thirden drop to a joint 70th place. 

First time in a while that the same set of characters have appeared in two consecutive strips, I think, although that may change if the fake floor (can it be identified as a specific creature? I don't know too many non-core monsters) gets a second appearance next strip. (Edit: Discord says it's a Trapper - does that sound right?)

----------


## Yxylu

For 1248 *More Basic than Cantrips*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1247, 1 Nov 2021) +39 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1247, 1 Nov 2021) +88 words
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1247, 1 Nov 2021) +18 words
*Trapper* +1 (First appearance in comic; appeared in the 2017 Monsters Calendar, in September.  If this gets a name, Ill differentiate the two.)
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1247, 1 Nov 2021) +153 words

There were also three different sound effects:
 - The POP is fairly common.  I count 128 panels with it, several having multiple instances.
 - SHTUNK is less common, appearing 5 times by itself, and once with SCHINT.
 - This is the first online appearance of tap.  It only ever appeared before in one of the bonus Dragon Magazine comics (Elans castanets) and the Dancing Sword card from the board game.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,223 words.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,429.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,683.
*Serini* still stays in 44th place with 1,560. She is between *Hel*, who has 1,424 words and the undifferentiated *Demon Roach*es who collectively have 1,665 words.
*Trapper* goes from tied for 1105th with zero words, to tied for 994th, with 2.  Im not going to list all of those.




> (Edit: Discord says it's a Trapper - does that sound right?)


Yup.  Its one of those everything you see is trying to kill you monsters from way back.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1249*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Haley Starshine, Lien, O-Chul, Serini Toormuck, Vaarsuvius
Serini has graduated from being a Recurring Character to being a Supporting Character! (Although so far, she hasn't exactly been supportive...) 

Lien, who has now appeared on 73 pages, is about to tie Bandana for 23rd place. O-Chul, who has now appeared on 162 pages, continues to be far ahead of her, all the way up at 12th place. With luck, he will soon rise to the lofty rank of Major Character, as he so richly deserves. 

Serini has now appeared on 27 pages, bringing her from a tie for 66th place to a tie for 60th place. She shares her new spot with Bozzok, the Empress of Blood, Hel, Jirix, Laurin Shattersmith and Loki. Jones, Julia Greenhilt and Pangtok, with a mere 26 page appearances, fall to 67th place.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1249 *Rate a Leaving*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1248, 16 Nov 2021) +8 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1248, 16 Nov 2021) +30 words
*Lien* +1 (1229, 17 Mar 2021) +25 words
*O-Chul* +1 (1229, 17 Mar 2021) +52 words
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1248, 16 Nov 2021) +127 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1248, 16 Nov 2021) +0 words

There was also a sound effect:
 - The POP appeared in the last comic, and in 128 other panels.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,253 words.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,437.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,683.
*O-Chul* comfortably in 10th place with 10,129 words. He is above Hinjo (9,240) and below Tarquin (11,366).
*Lien* is in 21st place with 4,102, putting her between Thor (4,331) and Right-Eye (3,761).
*Serini* still stays in moves up two places to 42nd with 1,687 words. This puts her between Gannji (1,815) and the Oracle of the Sunken Valley (1,680)

As an aside, does anyone know of anywhere that has a listing (with images, if possible) of all the various Christmas ornaments, magnets, t-shirts, and other physical merchandise? I would be interested in adding those to my count, but I only have limited access to the Roy magnet and the current ornaments, plus what is available right now for the t-shirts.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1250 *Dive In*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1249, 26 Nov 2021) +20 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1249, 26 Nov 2021) +141 words
*Lien* +1 +1 (1249, 26 Nov 2021) +5 words
*O-Chul* +1 (1249, 26 Nov 2021)
*Razor* +1 (672, 8 Aug 2009 - 12 years!)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 +1 (1249, 26 Nov 2021) +152 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1249, 26 Nov 2021)

There was also a sound effect:
 - The POP appeared in the last comic, and in 129 other panels.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,394 words.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,457.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,683.
*O-Chul* said nothing, and remains in 10th place with 10,129.
*Lien* stays in 21st place with 4,107, keeping her between *Thor* (4,331) and *Right-Eye* (3,761).
*Serini* moves ahead of *Gannji* (1,815) with her 1,839 words, putting her in 41st place right behind *Kubota* (1,888).
*Razor* still has not said anything, putting him in a 910-way tie for 1,106th place.

----------


## Chronos

> Razor +1 (672, 8 Aug 2009 - 12 years!)


Don't you mean "Ray Zergo"?

----------


## Crusher

> Don't you mean "Ray Zergo"?


Its nice hes got a last name now. Makes it seem more official. If hes only going to show up every 12 years may as well get as much mileage as he can.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1250*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Haley Starshine, Lien (+1), O-Chul, Razor, Serini Toormuck (+1), Vaarsuvius
Lien has now appeared on 75 pages, surpassing Bandana and taking 23rd place! (Actually, she did this last strip, but I seem to have made an arithmetic error in my personal tracking sheet.) 
Serini has now appeared on 29 pages, leapfrogging over Enor and Kwesi, who fall to a joint 59th place. Bozzok, the Empress of Blood, Hel, Jirix, Laurin Shattersmith and Loki - the six most underrated villains in the comic, surely - who were formerly tied with Serini, fall to a joint 61st place. Serini is now tied for 54th place with Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator, Felix, Gannji and Ho Thanh. 

A very Merry Christmas to those of you that celebrate it, and extremely Happy Holidays to those that do not! It's been a true honor to run this thread throughout its first full year, and if there aren't any more comics between now and the New Year, I'd like to thank you all for helping to make this ridiculously nerdy enterprise as pleasant as it has been.  :Small Smile:

----------


## Yxylu

For 1251 *Bite Sized*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 +1 (1250, 13 Dec 2021) +56 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 +1 (1250, 13 Dec 2021) +41 words
*Lien* +1 (1250, 13 Dec 2021) +61 words
*O-Chul* +1 (1250, 13 Dec 2021) +8 words
*Razor* +1 +1 (1250, 13 Dec 2021)
*Serini Toormuck* +1 +1 (1250, 13 Dec 2021) +71 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 +1 (1250, 13 Dec 2021) +34 words

There were also four sound effects:
 - CHOMP! has appeared 11 times on-line, plus once each in the Gygax Magazine, Haleo and Julelan, How the Paladin Got His Scar, and Realm of the Dragon from SSaDT.
 - "FLOP" makes its first appearance.
 - 'POOF!" appears in 36 on-line panels, including up to seven times in one panel (comic 1117), plus thirteen other appearances in various media, most in Start of Darkness.
 - WUNK!" appears 8 times, five of them on-line, and one in 1170c, one in Start of Darkness, and one in HtPGHS.

*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,435 words.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,513.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,672.
*O-Chul* remains in 10th place with 10,137.
*Lien* stays in 21st place with 4,168, keeping her between *Thor* (4,331) and *Right-Eye* (3,761).
*Serini* moves ahead of *Kubota* (1,888) into 40th place with 1,910, right behind *Crystal* (1,915).
*Razor* still has not said anything, putting him in a 910-way tie for 1,106th place.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1252 *Tied Up Nicely*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1251, 7 Jan 2022) +4 words
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +0 words
*Elan* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +85 words
*Franklin* +1 (1245, 4 Oct 2021) +0 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1251, 7 Jan 2022) +61 words
*Lutely the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 (1244, 16 Sep 2021) +0 words
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +11 words
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +0 words
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1251, 7 Jan 2022) +71 words
*Sunny* +1 (1246, 14 Oct 2021) +62 words
*Vaarsuvius* +1 (1251, 7 Jan 2022) +0 words

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Roy* is firmly in first place with 64,781 words.
*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,496 words.
*Elan* is in 3rd with 35,877
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,517.
*Vaarsuvius* is in 5th with 28,672.
*Durkon* is 6th, with 22,952 words.
*Minrah* stays in 25th place with 3,409, keeping her between *Malack* (3,528) and *Bandana* (3,266).
*Serini* pulls ahead of *Crystal* (1,915) into 39th place with 1,981, right behind *Ian Starshine* (2,022).
*Sunny* jumps from 161st place to 136th with 285 words, landing between the *Sea Witch* from Pier Pressure (287) and a tie between the *Female Dwarf Vampire* and the *Team Peregrine Commander* (284).
*Lutey* and *Franklin* remain silent, in a 910-way tie for 1,106th place.

-------------------------------------------------------------

This comic pushes us just past 100,000 on-screen appearances of characters.  Just about 1 in 6 of those appearances are by *Hobgoblin Warrior*s, including the two panels with the highest number of characters: 463, panel 1 with 2,245 Warriors and July of the Tenth Anniversary Calander with 2,129 of them.

One more bit of trivia is that this is only the 95th comic ever to come out on a Saturday.  That makes up 7.59% of the total.  Only Sunday has fewer, with 74 (5.91%).

----------


## Squire Doodad

Malack's holding onto his spot for now - but Minrah's coming in real fast, and I don't expect it to stick around for long.
The only possible escape for Malack is a sudden reappearance this book! But after his sudden existence injury in BTRitF, he's unlikely to get back in the game.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1253 *Catching Up*:

*Belkar Bitterleaf* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +40 words
*Durkon Thundershield* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +0 words
*Elan* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +16 words
*Haley Starshine* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +36 words
*Lien* +1 (1251, 7 Jan 2022) +28 words
*Lutely the Lute-tastical Lute* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +0 words
*Minrah Shaleshoe* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +44 words
*Mr. Scruffy* +1 (1242, 18 Aug 2021) +1 word
*O-Chul* +1 (1251, 7 Jan 2022) +0 words
*Roy Greenhilt* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +62 words
*Serini Toormuck* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +44 words
*Sunny* +1 (1252, 22 Jan 2022) +68 words

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Roy* is firmly in first place with 64,843 words.
*Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,532 words.
*Elan* is in 3rd with 35,893.
*Belkar* is in 4th with 34,557.
*Durkon* is 6th, with 22,952 words.
*O-Chul*, with no words, stays in 10th place with 10,137, behind *Tarquin* (11,366) and ahead of *Hinjo* (9,240).
*Lien* remains in 21st place with 4,196 between *Thor* (4,331) and *Right-Eye* (3,761).
*Minrah* stays in 25th place with 3,453, keeping her between *Malack* (3,528) and *Bandana* (3,266).
*Serini* pulls just barely ahead of *Ian Starshine* (2,022) into 38th place with 2,025, behind *Sigdi Thundershield* (2,130).
*Sunny* jumps from 136th place to 119th with 353 words, landing between *Daesuk* from Pier Pressure (359) and *High Priestess Rubyrock* (351).
*Mr. Scruffy* (123) breaks his 237th place tie, placing him below Brother Hiram (124) and above *Adolescent Black Dragon* and *Weary Traveler Worker* (122).
*Lutey* remains silent, in a 910-way tie for 1,106th place.

-------------------------------------------------------------

This is one of three comics with the title Catching Up, with the others being 412 and 1073.  Another comic, 925, is called Catching Up with Family; close, but not quite.

----------


## Schroeswald

> *Roy* is firmly in first place with 64,843 words.
> *Haley* is in 2nd place with 40,532 words.
> *Elan* is in 3rd with 35,893.
> *Belkar* is in 4th with 34,557.
> *Durkon* is 6th, with 22,952 words.
> *O-Chul*, with no words, stays in 10th place with 10,137, behind *Tarquin* (11,366) and ahead of *Hinjo* (9,240).
> *Lien* remains in 21st place with 4,196 between *Thor* (4,331) and *Right-Eye* (3,761).
> *Minrah* stays in 25th place with 3,453, keeping her between *Malack* (3,528) and *Bandana* (3,266).
> *Serini* pulls just barely ahead of *Ian Starshine* (2,022) into 38th place with 2,025, behind *Sigdi Thundershield* (2,130).
> ...


I find it kinda surprising that despite have the 15th most pages Tarquin is at #9 for words, I mean it makes sense that Mr. Scruffy has very few words but I wouldve thought at least one of Blackwing, Hinjo, O-Chip and Durkula produced more words than him.

----------


## Yxylu

> I find it kinda surprising that despite have the 15th most pages Tarquin is at #9 for words, I mean it makes sense that Mr. Scruffy has very few words but I wouldve thought at least one of Blackwing, Hinjo, O-Chip and Durkula produced more words than him.


Tarquin was extremely chatty the whole time he was around.  Over 77% of his panels had him speaking in them.  He appeared in 731 panels, with 15.55 words per panel.

Mr. Scruffy only spoke in 8.7% of his 953 panels, with only 0.13 words per panel.

Blackwing spoke in 38.6% of his 845 panels, with 5.33 wpp.

Hinjo spoke in 67.4% of his 830 panels, with 11.13 wpp.

O-Chul spoke in 60.86% of his 1,004 panels, with 10.10 wpp.

Durkula spoke in 60.2% of his 665 (so close!) panels, with 9.42 wpp.

Only 2 characters in the top 100 of words spoken have over 20 wpp: Shojo with 21.05 and Illusionary Girard with 23.74.

----------


## Carl

> Tarquin was extremely chatty the whole time he was around.  Over 77% of his panels had him speaking in them.  He appeared in 731 panels, with 15.55 words per panel.
> 
> Mr. Scruffy only spoke in 8.7% of his 953 panels, with only 0.13 words per panel.
> 
> Blackwing spoke in 38.6% of his 845 panels, with 5.33 wpp.
> 
> Hinjo spoke in 67.4% of his 830 panels, with 11.13 wpp.
> 
> O-Chul spoke in 60.86% of his 1,004 panels, with 10.10 wpp.
> ...


Somewhere up there Wrecan is making happy sounds at this level of numbers nerdery.

----------


## ti'esar

I like that there's actual evidence now for Tarquin having loved the sound of his own voice. (Though to be fair, he probably does have a pretty pleasant voice.)

----------


## b_jonas

The Greenhilt sword is enough of a character that we should count it in this thread.  Let me bootstrap the count.  This was an interesting experience because I had the preconception that Roy almost always appears together with his sword, so I'd just have to count a few strips with Roy without the sword and subtract it from Roy's number, but this is far from the case.

The Greenhilt sword appears in these online strips.  "+1" means that the sword appears in two pages within the strip, imagine it's in blue.

#1, #2, #4, #5, #6, #7, #9, #10, #11, #12, #13, #14, #15, #16, #17, #20, #21, #22, #24, #25, #26, #27, #28, #29, #30, #31, #32, #33, #34, #35, #36, #37, #41, #43, #44, #45, #46, #47, #48, #51, #54, #55, #56, #57, #59, #60, #64, #67, #69, #70, #71, #72, #75, #78, #80, #85, #86, #87, #88, #90, #91, #92, #93, #94, #95, #96, #97, #98, #99,
#101, #102, #104, #105, #106, #110, #112, #113, #114, #115, #116, #118, #119, #120 +1, #122, #123, #124, #125, #127, #129, #130, #131, #134, #136 +1, #139, #140, #141, #142, #143, #144, #146, #150, #151, #152, #153, #162, #163, #164, #170, #171, #172, #173, #175, #176, #177, #178, #179, #180, #181, #182, #183, #185, #186, #187, #188, #198, #199, 
#200 +3, #201, #202, #203, #204, #206, #207, #209, #210, #211, #212, #213, #214, #215, #216, #219, #220, #221, #222, #223, #224, #225, #226, #250, #251, #284, #285 +1, #287, #288, #289, #290 +1, #291, #292, #293, #294, #295, #296, #297, #298 +1, #305, #307, #308, #318, #320, #321, #322, #323, #324, #325, #326, #327, #328, #329, #330, #331 +1, #332, #333, #334, #336, #337 +1, #338, #340, #341, #342, #343, #349, #355, #356, #358, #359, #360, #361, #362, #363, #364, #366, #377, #378, #379, #380, #388, 
#401, #402, #403, #404, #405, #406 +2, #407, #408 +1, #409 +1, #410, #411, #413 +1, #414, #418, #420 +1, #421, #422, #424, #425, #426 +1, #428 +2, #429 +1, #430, #431, #434, #441, #442 +2, #443 +1, #444, #460, #474, #475 +1, #476, #477 +2, #478, #483 +1, #484, #497, #499 +1, 
#523, #524, #526, #527, #534, #537, #538, #539, #570, #573, #574, #575, #578, #580, #600 +1, #601, #670 +1, #671, #672 +1, #673, #674, #676, #682, #683, #684, #686, #687, #688, #689, #690, #691, #692, #693, #694, #695, #696, #697, #698,
#728, #729, #730, #731, #739, #798,
#809, #813, #814, #815, #816 +1, #817 +1, #818, #834, #836, #837, #838, #839 +1, #840, #841 +1, #842 +1, #843, #844, #845, #846, #847, #848, #849, #850, #851, #852, #853, #855, #858, #860, #861, #862, #863, #864, #865, #867, #880 +1, #881 +1, #885, #886 +1, #887, #889, #890, #891, #892, #893, #895 +1, #896 +2, #897, #898, #900,
#901 +1, #902, #904, #909, #910, #911, #912, #916, #917 +1, #919, #920, #922 +1, #923 +1, #925, #926, #927, #928, #929, #930, #931, #932, #933, #934, #937, #938, #939, #944, #945 +1, #946 +1, #948, #951, #952, #953, #954, #955, #956, #958, #960, #961, #963 +2, #964, #965, #966, #968, #982, #983, #984, #985 +1, #986, #987 +1, #989, #990, #992, #993, #994 +1, #997, #998 +1, #999 +1, #1000 +3,
#1001, #1002, #1003, #1004, #1005, #1006, #1007 +1, #1008, #1009, #1010, #1011, #1012 +1, #1016, #1017, #1018, #1019, #1022, #1023, #1024, #1025, #1026, #1027, #1028, #1029, #1030, #1045, #1046, #1047, #1048, #1049, #1050 +1, #1051 +1, #1053, #1060 +1, #1061, #1063, #1066, #1067 +1, #1078, #1090, #1091, #1092, #1093, #1094, #1095, #1096, #1097, #1098, #1099, #1100,
#1101 +1, #1102 +1, #1103, #1104, #1105 +1, #1106, #1107, #1108, #1109, #1110, #1113, #1115, #1116 +1, #1117 +1, #1118, #1122 +1, #1123, #1124, #1125, #1126 +1, #1127 +1, #1128 +1, #1149, #1150, #1151, #1152, #1153 +1, #1154, #1160, #1161, #1162, #1163, #1164, #1165, #1168, #1175, #1179, #1180, #1185, #1186, #1187, #1191, #1192, #1193, #1195, #1196, #1197, #1198, #1199, #1200,
#1201, #1202, #1203 +1, #1204, #1218 +1, #1219, #1220, #1221, #1222 +1, #1223 +1, #1224, #1230, #1233, #1234, #1235, #1236, #1237, #1238 +1, #1241 +1, #1242, #1253.

The following strips have Roy but not the sword.

#38, #39, #40, #89, #165, #166, #167, #227, #231, #232, #233, #234, #235, #236, #237, #240, #241, #242, #244, #245, #246, #248, #249, #260, #263, #264, #265, #266, #267, #268, #269, #271, #272, #277, #278, #280, #282, #283, #310, #313, #315, #316, #436, #473, #485 +1, #486, #487, #488, #489, #490 +1, #491, #492, #493, #494, #495, #496, #498 +1, #500 +2,
#510, #525, #528, #529, #530 +1, #531 +1, #532 +1, #533, #565, #566, #567 +1, #569, #571, #572, #576, #602 +1, #603, #604, #610 +1, #613, #617, #645, #646, #649, #650, #664, #665, #666, #669, #733, #734, #736, #738, #741, #744, #745, #746, #748, #750, #753, #758 +1, #768, #769, #770, #771, #772, #773, #774, #777, #779, #782, #783, #786, #787, #788, #791, #795, #796 +1, #803 +1, #808 +3, #888, #905, #908,
#1068, #1069, #1070, #1071, #1073, #1074, #1075 +1, #1076 +1, #1077, #1182, #1188, #1239.

The following strips have both Roy's sword and Roy appear, but Roy appears on more pages, thus giving extra blue pluses to Roy.

(#284) +1, (#798) +1, (#889) +2, (#1078) +1.

The following strips have the Greenhilt sword appearing but not Roy.  (There are quite a few near misses for this earlier.)

#537, #538, #539, #570, #573, #574.

Notes about certain strips.
#89: All characters are invisible. Roy is there in the dialog, presumably with his sword, but we don't see it. I count this as Roy but no sword.#114 and more: the sword is broken, but the hilt and part of the blade is enough to count.#388, #739: Roy appears only in Elan's fantasy, but I think that counts.#429, #817, #896, #923, #1076, #1101, #1117: The pluses may be double-counting where Roy and the sword appears both in the last half-page in #428 and the first half-page of #429, similarly in the other examples.#1076: similarly, the pluses may be double-counting because Roy appears in the last half-page in #1075 and the first half-page in #1076.#442, #443: I haven't bought the book yet so I've no idea how these are layed out on pages, so the pluses may be wrong.#444 and more: I'm counting Roy's corpse or skeleton or golemed skeleton as an appearance of Roy for the purposes of this thread only.#484: the sword appears only on the second page, while Roy appears only on the third page.#526: I also count Roy's ghost as an appearance of Roy for the purpose of this thread.#537: However, I don't count Roy's corpse when it's not visible because it's completely covered by that blue blanket.#578: Roy appears on both pages but the sword only on the second page.#580: Roy and his sword appear on the cover of the comic book in the last panel.#1078: the last panel in the first page shows some green glow in the air, and these are probably the glow from the sword's magic ability, but I don't count this as an appearance of the sword.

The final tally up to #1253 inclusive is:
The Greenhilt Sword (526+80)
Roy Greenhilt (653+104)

I've almost certainly made several errors in this.  If you can find the errors, please point them out to me and I'll fix the count.  If you're one of those obsessive people who keep a spreadsheet of all appearances of everyone, I'd be glad if you could cross-check it with my strip numbers.

The official tally for Roy up to #1253 is 670+110, which is 17+6 greater than my tally.  My tally for Roy up to #590 is 333+38, while the official tally up to #590 is 343+40.  This means that there's 7-2 difference between my tally and the official tally since #590, and I should be able to hunt down those differences by examining the past threads; while the other 10+2 difference is old and may be mostly before the moratorium.  I should look up the differences later, because they would help make the tally for the Greenhilt sword more accurate.

I have not counted bonus appearances (red) for now, those are to be determined later.

Unrelated to this, but #146 should count as another appearance of Rich Burlew, only I'm not sure if we can add him because of the moratorium for strips before #371.

----------


## Yxylu

> If you're one of those obsessive people who keep a spreadsheet of all appearances of everyone, I'd be glad if you could cross-check it with my strip numbers.


You rang?

Ive started going through and tallying up the appearances of the Greenhilt Sword, the Mechane, Xykons Crown, and Xykons Phylactery.  Itll be a while, though, because I count panels, not comics.  So far, Ive done the print-only things besides the board game, and Ill get to the books as time permits.

----------


## b_jonas

Yxylu: I was mostly hoping that you could cross-check the appearances of Roy, not the sword.  If I made mistakes, they'll mostly be in the same places.

Update 2022-02-21T02:45Z: thank you for the list of Roy's appearances, I'll check that with my list later.

----------


## Yxylu

> Yxylu: I was mostly hoping that you could cross-check the appearances of Roy, not the sword.  If I made mistakes, they'll mostly be in the same places.


Heres what I have for Roy.

*Roy Greenhilt*
*Spoiler*
Show

*655* (1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 20, 21, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 40, 41, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 51, 54, 55, 56, 57, 59, 60, 64, 67, 69, 70, 71, 72, 74, 75, 78, 80, 85, 86, 87, 88, 89, 90, 91, 92, 93, 94, 98, 99, 101, 102, 104, 105, 106, 108, 110, 112, 113, 114, 115, 116, 118, 119, 120, 122, 123, 124, 125, 127, 129, 130, 131, 134, 136, 139, 140, 141, 142, 143, 144, 146, 150, 151, 152, 153, 162, 163, 164, 165, 166, 167, 168, 169, 170, 171, 172, 173, 175, 176, 177, 178, 179, 180, 181, 182, 183, 184, 185, 186, 187, 188, 198, 199, 200, 201, 202, 203, 204, 206, 207, 209, 210, 211, 212, 213, 214, 215, 216, 219, 220, 221, 222, 223, 224, 225, 226, 227, 231, 232, 233, 234, 235, 236, 237, 239, 240, 241, 242, 244, 245, 246, 248, 249, 251, 260, 263, 264, 265, 266, 267, 268, 269, 271, 272, 273, 276, 278, 280, 282, 283, 284, 285, 287, 288, 289, 290, 291, 292, 293, 294, 295, 296, 297, 305, 307, 308, 310, 313, 315, 316, 318, 320, 321, 322, 323, 324, 325, 326, 327, 328, 329, 330, 331, 332, 333, 334, 336, 337, 338, 340, 341, 342, 343, 349, 351, 355, 356, 358, 359, 360, 361, 362, 363, 364, 366, 377, 378, 379, 380, 388, 401, 402, 403, 404, 405, 406, 407, 408, 409, 410, 411, 412, 413, 414, 418, 420, 421, 422, 424, 425, 426, 428, 429, 430, 431, 434, 436, 441, 442, 443, 444, 450, 474, 475, 476, 477, 478, 483, 485, 486, 487, 488, 489, 490, 491, 492, 493, 494, 495, 496, 497, 498, 499, 500, 510, 522, 523, 524, 525, 526, 527, 528, 529, 530, 531, 532, 533, 534, 536, 537, 538, 539, 565, 566, 567, 569, 570, 571, 572, 573, 574, 575, 576, 578, 580, 600, 601, 602, 603, 604, 610, 613, 617, 645, 646, 649, 650, 664, 665, 666, 669, 670, 671, 672, 673, 674, 676, 680, 682, 683, 684, 686, 687, 688, 689, 690, 691, 692, 693, 694, 695, 696, 697, 698, 728, 729, 730, 731, 733, 734, 736, 738, 739, 741, 744, 745, 746, 748, 753, 758, 768, 769, 770, 771, 772, 773, 774, 777, 779, 782, 783, 786, 787, 788, 791, 795, 796, 797, 798, 803, 807, 808, 809, 813, 814, 815, 816, 817, 818, 834, 836, 837, 838, 839, 840, 841, 842, 843, 844, 845, 846, 847, 848, 849, 850, 851, 852, 853, 855, 858, 860, 861, 862, 863, 864, 865, 867, 880, 881, 885, 886, 887, 888, 889, 890, 891, 892, 893, 895, 896, 897, 898, 900, 901, 902, 904, 905, 908, 909, 910, 911, 912, 917, 919, 920, 922, 923, 925, 926, 927, 928, 929, 930, 931, 932, 933, 934, 937, 938, 939, 944, 945, 946, 951, 952, 953, 954, 955, 956, 958, 960, 961, 963, 964, 965, 966, 968, 982, 983, 984, 985, 986, 987, 989, 990, 992, 993, 994, 997, 998, 999, 1000, 1001, 1002, 1003, 1004, 1005, 1006, 1007, 1008, 1009, 1010, 1011, 1012, 1016, 1017, 1018, 1019, 1022, 1023, 1024, 1025, 1027, 1028, 1029, 1030, 1045, 1046, 1047, 1048, 1049, 1050, 1051, 1053, 1060, 1061, 1063, 1066, 1067, 1068, 1069, 1070, 1071, 1073, 1074, 1076, 1077, 1078, 1080, 1090, 1091, 1092, 1093, 1094, 1095, 1096, 1097, 1098, 1099, 1100, 1101, 1102, 1103, 1104, 1105, 1106, 1107, 1108, 1109, 1110, 1113, 1115, 1116, 1117, 1118, 1122, 1123, 1124, 1125, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1151, 1152, 1153, 1154, 1160, 1161, 1162, 1163, 1164, 1165, 1168, 1175, 1179, 1180, 1182, 1185, 1186, 1187, 1188, 1191, 1192, 1193, 1195, 1196, 1197, 1198, 1199, 1200, 1201, 1202, 1203, 1204, 1218, 1219, 1220, 1221, 1222, 1223, 1224, 1230, 1233, 1234, 1235, 1236, 1237, 1238, 1239, 1241, 1242, 1252, 1253)
*173* (0003-A, 0013a, 0023a, 0023b, 0034a, 0122a, 0150a, 0150b, 0150c, 0174a, 0280a, 0304a, 0323a, 0333a, 0416a, 0642g, 0642h, 0665a, 0665b, 0743a, 0801a, 0837a, 0855a, 0864a, 0938a, 0967a, 0993a, 1052a, 1169a, Bonus-1, Bonus-2, Bonus-4, Bonus-6, BRitF-R01, BRitF-R05, BRitF-vi, BRitF-viii, Cast Page, DCF-050, DCF-072, DCF-124, DCF-B, DCF-C, DCF-D, DCF-E, DCF-F, DCF-G, DCF-H, DCF-R2, DM-#338, DM-#340, DM-#341, DM-#342, DM-#344, DM-#346, DM-#347, DM-#348, DM-#349, DM-#351, DM-#353, DM-#354, DM-#355, DM-#356, DM-#357, DM-#358, DM-#359, DStP-Extra, DStP-iv, DStP-R1, DStP-R9, DStP-vi, DStP-viii, EW-01, EW-02, EW-03, EW-04, EW-05, EW-10, EW-11, EW-13, EW-14, EW-16, EW-17, EW-19, EW-20, EW-21, EW-22, EW-CP, HJ-01, NCftPB-260, NCftPB-262, NCftPB-i, NCftPB-R01, NCftPB-R05, NCftPB-R08, NCftPB-R09, NCftPB-vi, NCftPB-vii, NCftPB-viii, OtOoP-27, OtOoP-28, OtOoP-29, OtOoP-30, OtOoP-31, OtOoP-32, OtOoP-33, OtOoP-34, OtOoP-41, OtOoP-42, OtOoP-43, OtOoP-44, OtOoP-45, OtOoP-46, OtOoP-53, OtOoP-54, OtOoP-55, OtOoP-58, OtOoP-59, OtOoP-60, OtOoP-61, OtOoP-62, OtOoP-63, OtOoP-64, OtOoP-65, OtOoP-66, OtOoP-67, OtOoP-68, OtOoP-69, OtOoP-70, OtOoP-71, SA-17, SoD-019, SoD-025, SoD-026, SoD-080, ST-01, ST-02, ST-03, ST-04, ST-05, ST-06, ST-07, ST-08, ST-09, ST-10, ST-11, ST-12, ST-13, ST-19, ST-20, ST-21, ST-22, ST-23, ST-24, ST-25, ST-26, ST-27, ST-28, ST-29, ST-30, ST-31, ST-32, ST-33, ST-34, ST-35, ST-36, ST-37, ST-38, UD-vii, WaX-ix, WaX-R2, WaX-vii, WaX-x)
(plus 98 Cards, the Cover Art, Quick Start Guide, Rule Book, and Shortening Rules from the Board Game, all 7 Calendars, the Coloring Book, the Cast Page, several Kickstarter Update messages, all of the book cover pages except SoD and GDGU, and all of the Wallpapers except -09 and -10)
*122* (120, 136, 200-2, 200-3, 200-4, 250, 277, 284, 285, 290, 298, 316, 331, 337, 406-2, 406-3, 408, 409, 413, 420, 426, 428-2, 428-3, 429, 430, 442-2, 442-3, 460, 473, 475, 477-2, 477-3, 484-2, 484-3, 485, 490, 498, 499, 500-2, 500-3, 530, 531, 532, 567, 578, 600, 602, 610, 670, 672, 698, 750, 758, 795, 796, 798, 803, 808-2, 808-3, 808-4, 816, 839, 841, 842, 880, 881, 886, 889-2, 889-3, 895, 896-2, 896-3, 901, 916, 917, 922, 923, 933, 945, 946, 948, 963-2, 963-3, 985, 987, 994, 998, 999, 1000-2, 1000-3, 1000-4, 1007, 1009, 1012, 1026, 1050, 1051, 1060, 1067, 1075, 1075, 1076, 1078, 1101, 1102, 1105, 1116, 1117, 1122, 1126, 1127, 1128, 1149, 1150, 1153, 1202, 1203, 1218, 1222, 1223, 1238, 1241)

----------


## Yxylu

For 1254 *Changed Circumstances*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+0
22,952
6

*Elan*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+33
35,926
3

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+10
40,542
2

*Lien*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+11
4,207
21

*Lutely the Lute-tastical Lute*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+0
0
1,106

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+190
65,019
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+159
2,184
36

*Sunny*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+40
393
108



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Lien* is between *Thor* (4,331) and *Right-Eye* (3,761).
*Serini* moves ahead 2 places, ahead of *Gin-Jun* (2,156) and behind *Zhou Bo* (2,196).
*Sunny* is between *4th Edition Vaarsuvius* (396) and the various *Flumphs* (392).
*Lutey* remains silent, in a 914-way tie.

-------------------------------------------------------------

I have started counting up the Greenhilt Sword appearances, which includes this comic, but that count is still a work-in-progress, so I don't have much to report about it at the moment.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1255 *And Poorly Lit Signs*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Belkar Bitterleaf*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+38
34,595
4

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1254, 16 Mar 2022
+94
23,046
6

*Elan*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+0
35,926
3

*Lien*
+1
1254, 16 Mar 2022
+17
4,224
21

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1254, 16 Mar 2022
+210
65,229
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1254, 16 Mar 2022
+106
2,290
35

*Sunny*
+1
1254, 16 Mar 2022
+0
393
108

*Vaarsuvius*
+1
1252, 22 Jan 2022
+15
28,687
5



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Serini* moves ahead 1 place, ahead of *Zhou Bo* (2,196) and behind *Hilgya Firehelm* (2,348).

No one else moved in the ranks.

----------


## Schroeswald

Serinis gotta be a contender for one of the most talkative characters if shes this far in words

----------


## Yxylu

> Serinis gotta be a contender for one of the most talkative characters if shes this far in words


Here's a chart with the top 50 characters in order of words spoken.  Serini is certainly up there in percentage of panels with speech, and eighth in words per panel.

*Spoiler*
Show


#
Character Name
Words
Percentage
Appearances
Panels
Words per Panel
Percentage of Panels
Percentage of Panels with Speech

1
Roy Greenhilt
65,229
12.76%
6211
6135
10.63
26.73%
69.68%

2
Haley Starshine
40,542
7.93%
4761
4681
8.66
20.40%
62.91%

3
Elan
35,926
7.03%
4409
4388
8.19
19.12%
65.22%

4
Belkar Bitterleaf
34,595
6.77%
3956
3928
8.81
17.12%
61.56%

5
Vaarsuvius
28,687
5.61%
3023
3006
9.54
13.10%
57.85%

6
Durkon Thundershield
23,046
4.51%
3049
2942
7.83
12.82%
57.51%

7
Redcloak
18,940
3.71%
1484
1478
12.81
6.44%
73.48%

8
Xykon
15,180
2.97%
1238
1235
12.29
5.38%
76.19%

9
Tarquin
11,366
2.22%
733
731
15.55
3.19%
77.15%

10
O-Chul
10,137
1.98%
1007
1004
10.10
4.37%
60.86%

11
Hinjo
9,240
1.81%
832
830
11.13
3.62%
67.35%

12
Nale
8,584
1.68%
815
810
10.60
3.53%
69.75%

13
Celia
6,982
1.37%
588
588
11.87
2.56%
71.43%

14
Eugene Greenhilt
6,859
1.34%
454
446
15.38
1.94%
83.18%

15
High Priest of Hel
6,265
1.23%
680
665
9.42
2.90%
60.15%

16
Shojo
6,211
1.22%
315
295
21.05
1.29%
82.03%

17
Miko Miyazaki
5,825
1.14%
656
647
9.00
2.82%
58.42%

18
Monster in the Darkness
5,143
1.01%
575
574
8.96
2.50%
75.78%

19
Blackwing
4,500
0.88%
850
845
5.33
3.68%
38.58%

20
Thor
4,331
0.85%
273
272
15.92
1.19%
76.47%

21
Lien
4,224
0.83%
457
456
9.26
1.99%
63.60%

22
Right-Eye
3,761
0.74%
412
412
9.13
1.80%
60.68%

23
Therkla
3,626
0.71%
344
343
10.57
1.49%
66.47%

24
Malack
3,528
0.69%
310
310
11.38
1.35%
69.68%

25
Minrah Shaleshoe
3,453
0.68%
471
471
7.33
2.05%
52.02%

26
Bandana Secundus
3,266
0.64%
295
295
11.07
1.29%
69.83%

27
Sabine
3,203
0.63%
440
426
7.52
1.86%
57.51%

28
Qarr
2,815
0.55%
260
259
10.87
1.13%
65.64%

29
Tsukiko
2,656
0.52%
199
189
14.05
0.82%
82.54%

30
Julio Scoundrél
2,494
0.49%
166
161
15.49
0.70%
87.58%

31
Kazumi Kato
2,482
0.49%
257
257
9.66
1.12%
68.87%

32
Saha Kapoor
2,420
0.47%
270
270
8.96
1.18%
55.56%

33
Daigo
2,393
0.47%
314
314
7.62
1.37%
62.42%

34
Hilgya Firehelm
2,348
0.46%
286
284
8.27
1.24%
55.63%

35
Serini Toormuck
2,290
0.45%
164
164
13.96
0.71%
81.10%

36
Zhou Bo
2,196
0.43%
266
266
8.26
1.16%
60.90%

37
Gin-Jun
2,156
0.42%
168
167
12.91
0.73%
73.05%

38
Sigdi Thundershield
2,130
0.42%
215
201
10.60
0.88%
68.66%

39
Ian Starshine
2,022
0.40%
158
158
12.80
0.69%
81.01%

40
Crystal
1,915
0.37%
315
285
6.72
1.24%
64.56%

41
Kubota
1,888
0.37%
113
113
16.71
0.49%
72.57%

42
Gannji
1,815
0.36%
139
139
13.06
0.61%
77.70%

43
Oracle of Sunken Valley
1,680
0.33%
110
110
15.27
0.48%
79.09%

44
Demon Roach
1,665
0.33%
705
424
3.93
1.85%
49.53%

45
Hel
1,424
0.28%
87
85
16.75
0.37%
81.18%

46
Bozzok
1,408
0.28%
135
134
10.51
0.58%
63.43%

47
Bureaucratic Deva
1,401
0.27%
73
73
19.19
0.32%
86.30%

48
Thog
1,397
0.27%
367
366
3.82
1.59%
49.45%

49
Andromeda
1,394
0.27%
136
136
10.25
0.59%
69.12%

50
Roy's Archon
1,298
0.25%
186
186
6.98
0.81%
33.33%

----------


## Crimsonmantle

Thog has fewest words per panel. Nice.

----------


## Yxylu

> Thog has fewest words per panel. Nice.


Hes got nothing on the cat.  Mr. Scruffy is all the way down at 0.13 words per panel. 123 words in 953 panels.

----------


## Crimsonmantle

> Hes got nothing on the cat.  Mr. Scruffy is all the way down at 0.13 words per panel. 123 words in 953 panels.


Thog prefer puppies, but I'm a cat person myself. _Of course_ none of these people got anything on the cat.
(Seriously: I realize the flaw of basing the statement on a list of 50 characters with the most words rather than the most appearances, but a non-commonspeaker has an unfair advantage anyhow. How many words per panel for Bloodfeast?)

----------


## Yxylu

> Thog prefer puppies, but I'm a cat person myself. _Of course_ none of these people got anything on the cat.
> (Seriously: I realize the flaw of basing the statement on a list of 50 characters with the most words rather than the most appearances, but a non-commonspeaker has an unfair advantage anyhow. How many words per panel for Bloodfeast?)


Bloodfeast has a grand total of 5 words in 87 panels, so a mere 0.06 WPP.  Three here, one here, and one in the Monsters Calendar, in August.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1256 *Eye to Eye*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Belkar Bitterleaf*
+1 +1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+89
34,684
4

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1 +1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+27
23,073
6

*Elan*
+1 +1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+5
35,931
3

*Haley Starshine*
+1 +1
1254, 16 Mar 2022
+36
40,578
2

*Lien*
+1 +1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+76
4,300
21

*Minrah Shaleshoe*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+0
3,453
25

*O-Chul*
+1 +1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+22
10,159
10

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1 +1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+206
65,435
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1 +1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+264
2,554
30

*Sunny*
+1 +1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+13
406
104

*Vaarsuvius*
+1
1255, 30 Mar 2022
+0
28,687
5



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Serini* moves ahead 5 places, ahead of *Julio Scoundrél* (2,494) and behind *Tsukiko* (2,656).

*Sunny* moves ahead 4 places, ahead of *Empress of Blood* and *Soon Kim* (401) and behind *Vampiric Half-dragon Half-troll Lycanthropic Fiendish Phrenic Snail* (414).

No one else moved in the ranks.

-------------------------------------------------------------

This comic had 738 words.  The last time we had that many was comic 1000, with 745.  That was almost seven years ago.  That number also puts 1256 in 22nd place for most words per comic.

----------


## Emanick

Okay, so, an apology: I semi-recently took a job with the IRS and it's been taking up both huge amounts of my time and much of the mental space I usually use for this thread. This in combination with a methodological issue has meant that I've repeatedly put off updating this thread while I sort out said issue. 

After a lot of going back and forth on the issue, I decided that I may as well punt the question to the community: How should we count characters who appear on multiple online pages that are later consolidated into one page in their "final" form in print? For instance, #1251 begins with what will undoubtedly be the second half of the page that begins as part of #1250. It seems rather absurd to treat a character who appears on each half-page as appearing on two separate pages, even though those half-pages will eventually wind up being the same page, yet that's currently what we seem to do, if past threads are a reliable guide. In fact, I suspect this practice accounts for many of the discrepancies between this thread's count, Yxylu's and b_jonas's. 

What does everyone think? Should we treat each half-page as being part of the same page for the purposes of counting how many pages a character is credited with appearing on? The number of actual online strips each character appears in shouldn't be affected, only the +1s. 

(I have a draft of the main thread update waiting in the wings, but am waiting to post it because the final results will depend in part on what we collectively decide.)

----------


## b_jonas

> I suspect this practice accounts for many of the discrepancies between this thread's count, Yxylu's and b_jonas's.


Nah, the discrepancies are mostly because I've been lazy and haven't checked anything since my posts, even though there are plenty of leads for what I should cross-check.  And in any case, that would only change the blue numbers, not the more important black numbers, since the latter only care about online pages.

----------


## Yxylu

> Nah, the discrepancies are mostly because I've been lazy and haven't checked anything since my posts, even though there are plenty of leads for what I should cross-check.  And in any case, that would only change the blue numbers, not the more important black numbers, since the latter only care about online pages.


I dont have a strong opinion on this.  I guess if I had to decide, I would leave it as-is, where the character gets counted on both half-pages.  I know its a little odd when considered in the context of the books, but OotS is primarily an online comic.

That being said, I wont shed any tears if you decide to go the other way.  I have a finer resolution with my count, since I go by panels, not comics, so my stuff isnt substantially affected by our decision.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1257 *Mental Block*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Blackwing*
+1
1223, 22 Jan 2021
+85
4,585
19

*Elan*
+1
1256, 26 Apr 2022
+30
35,961
3

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1256, 26 Apr 2022
+2
40,580
2

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1256, 26 Apr 2022
+160
65,595
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1256, 26 Apr 2022
+25
2,579
30

*Sunny*
+1
1256, 26 Apr 2022
+61
467
98

*Vaarsuvius*
+1
1256, 26 Apr 2022
+25
28,712
5

*Xykon*
+1
1228, 8 Mar 2021
+21
15,201
8



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Sunny* moves ahead 6 places, ahead of *Iron Mage Host* (465) and behind *Hobgoblin Outpost General* (476).

No one else moved in the ranks.

-------------------------------------------------------------

This was the first appearance of Blackwing and Xykon in over a year. It also had the most necessary use of censoring in a comic to date.

----------


## Chronos

Don't forget about Sunny's drawings, which we now see in close-up.  The one with him and Serini doesn't add anything new, since they're both visible in the flesh in the same strip.  But we also see one with what appears to be Serini, Kragor, and a dragon, and one with the Snarl.  Even if we decide that that's not them, and can't identify the dragon, those pictures (and hence the characters within them) have previously appeared in 1225 and 1226, and possibly also some of the recent ones I didn't check

----------


## Yxylu

For 1258 *Operational Security*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Belkar Bitterleaf*
+1
1256, 26 Apr 2022
+38
35,970
3

*Blackwing*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+9
4,594
19

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1256, 23 Apr 2022
+32
23,105
6

*Elan*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+9
35,970
3

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+78
40,658
2

*Lien*
+1
1256, 23 Apr 2022
+0
4,300
21

*Minrah Shaleshoe*
+1
1256, 23 Apr 2022
+21
3,474
25

*Mr. Scruffy*
+1
1253, 18 Feb 2022
+1
124
236

*O-Chul*
+1
1256, 23 Apr 2022
+48
10,207
10

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+128
65,723
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+85
2,664
29

*Vaarsuvius*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+27
28,739
5



-------------------------------------------------------------
There was also a sound effect, the first since January. It's the 24th time we've seen a "BONK," so one more and we would have a full Sending.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1259 *By Size, Color, and Number of Holes*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Belkar Bitterleaf*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+0
35,970
3

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+9
23,114
6

*Elan*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+32
36,002
3

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+74
40,732
2

*Lien*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+13
4,313
21

*Minrah Shaleshoe*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+33
3,507
25

*Mr. Scruffy*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+0
124
236

*O-Chul*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+42
10,249
10

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+181
65,904
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+51
2,715
29

*Sunny*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+0
467
98

*Vaarsuvius*
+1
1258, 25 May 2022
+19
28,758
5



-------------------------------------------------------------

No one moved up in the ranking this time.  Elan broke 36,000 words, which is a fairly big deal, I guess.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1260 *Stew You*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Demon Roach*
+1
1189, 2 Dec, 2019
+47
1,712
43

*Monster in the Darkness*
+1
1189, 2 Dec, 2019
+124
5,267
18

*Xykon*
+1
1257, 13 May 2022
+218
15,419
8



-------------------------------------------------------------

The Demon Roaches pulled ahead of the Oracle of Sunken Valley (1,680), but no one else moves.

Redcloak appears in artwork form, but not in the flesh. That's a difference in my count versus the official one.

There is a sound effect also, the same sound of a vampire burning in 882 and 906.

Finally, we are introduced by name to Haarko, who could be the bugbear in panel one of 1203. I'm going to call him that unless I have a specific reason to do otherwise.



Based on the latest Q&A from Patreon, Ive updated my count to have Attractive Azurite Archer appear in 423, panel 7. This does not affect any other counts in any substantial way.  It does mean, though, that were are up to 2021 mutually distinguishable characters that Im tracking - almost one per year (of the Gregorian calendar).

----------


## Emanick

Okay, so I've finally had the time to update this thread thoroughly this weekend. Hopefully it can stay that way going forward, rather than sitting idle while I vacillate between different options indecisively.

Given the general lack of input (with the exception of Yxylu; thanks for that!), I've decided to go with what makes the most sense to me and treat characters who appear on pages that are split between different strips online but which will appear as a single page in the final book as appearing on one page, rather than two. I'm going to be trying to make that consistent throughout the comic, retroactively, but I don't have time to do that right now. At this point, I think the most important thing to do is simply to keep this thread as up-to-date as possible, and work on background improvements in between new comic releases. 

So, without further ado: 

*Updated through 1251*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Haley Starshine (+1), Lien, O-Chul, Razor, Serini Toormuck, Vaarsuvius (+1)
*Updated through 1252*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Franklin, Haley Starshine, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Roy Greenhilt, Serini Toormuck, Sunny, Vaarsuvius
*Updated through 1253*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Lien, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, O-Chul, Roy Greenhilt, Serini Toormuck, Sunny
*Updated through 1254*
Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Lien, Roy Greenhilt, Serini Toormuck, Sunny
*Updated through 1255*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Lien, Roy Greenhilt, Serini Toormuck, Sunny, Vaarsuvius
*Updated through 1256*
Belkar Bitterleaf (+1), Durkon Allotrope Thundershield (+1), Elan (+1), Haley Starshine (+1), Lien (+1), Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, O-Chul (+1), Roy Greenhilt (+1), Serini Toormuck (as crayon drawing) (+1), Sunny (as crayon drawing) (+1), The Snarl (as crayon drawing), Vaarsuvius
*Updated through 1257*
Blackwing, Dragon Fought By Kraagor, Elan, Haley Starshine, Kraagor (as crayon drawing), Roy Greenhilt, Serini Toormuck (as crayon drawing), Sunny (as crayon drawing), The Snarl (as crayon drawing), Vaarsuvius, Xykon
*Updated through 1258*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Blackwing, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Lien, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, O-Chul, Roy Greenhilt, Serini Toormuck, Vaarsuvius
*Updated through 1259*
Belkar Bitterleaf, Durkon Allotrope Thundershield, Elan, Haley Starshine, Lien, Minrah Elle Shaleshoe, Mr. Scruffy, O-Chul, Roy Greenhilt, Serini Toormuck, Sunny, Vaarsuvius
*Updated through 1260*
Demon Roaches, Monster in the Darkness, Redcloak (as stone carving), Xykon (as stone carving)
Congratulations to O-Chul and Lien on finally becoming Major Characters! It's been a long time coming, and nobody deserves it more than them.  :Small Smile:  
On a similar note, congratulations to Serini on becoming a Secondary Character, and congratulations to Sunny on becoming a Recurring Character. 

Other interesting milestones: 

Minrah has now appeared in more online strips than Tarquin. That puts her 13th in the rankings. The MitD has now appeared in as many online strips as Hinjo, tying them for 16th. O-Chul has now appeared in as many online strips as the Demon Roaches, tying them for 21st place. Same goes for Lien and Bandana, who are tied for 23rd place. 

Minrah passes Thog and Celia in appearances and becomes #18 in terms of the number of strips she has appeared in. Celia falls from #18 to #19. Thog falls from #19 to #20. 
Serini jumps from being tied for #54 with Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator, Felix, Gannji and Ho Thanh to being #40 outright. Gontor Hammerfell falls from #40 to #41. Andromeda, Kilkil and Tsukiko fall to being tied for #42. Exarch of Hel and Kudzu fall to being tied for #45. Carol, Ian Starshine and Kazumi Kato fall to being tied for #47. Julio Scoundrél falls to #50. Gin-Jun falls to #51. CotS Usher with Long Hair, Tingtox and Yikyik fall to being tied for #52. Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator, Felix, Gannji and Ho Thanh fall to being tied for #55. 
Kraagor jumps from being tied for #74 with Cedrik, Haruna Sato, High Priestess of Odin, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez and *Wrecan* to being tied for #72 with Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair. Cedrik, Haruna Sato, High Priestess of Odin, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez and *Wrecan* fall to being tied for #75. 
The Snarl jumps from being tied for #99 with Boot-Wight and Hoskin to being tied for #83 with Niu, Cots Usher with Sandy Hair, Oona, Roys Archon and Windstriker. Ancient Black Dragon and Girard Draketooth fall to being tied for #89 with Sunny. Daimyo Kubota, Ganonron, Hank, Jephton the Unholy, Logann Brightstone, Soul-Muncher and Vampirized CotS Usher with Sandy Hair fall from #90 to #92. Jenny and Sara Greenhilt fall from #97 to #99. Boot-Wight and Hoskin fall from #99 to #101. 
Sunny jumps from being tied for #156 with 4e!Belkar Bitterleaf, Dragon, Elans Mother, Hieronymus Grubwiggler, High Priest of Loki, Lockpicking Thief, Loganns Mother, Rich Burlew, Shirras Sons, Solts Donkey, Tinna, Vaarsuviuss Horse, Vampire Dwarf with Blue Beard and Balding Head and Vampire Dwarf with Purple Dress to being tied for #89 with Ancient Black Dragon and Girard Draketooth. Dorukan, Geoff, Greyview, Shirra Copperbottom, Veldrina and Yukyuk fall from being tied for #102 to #103. The Dark One, Frost Giantess with Axe and Tattoos, High Priest Rubyrock, Hobgoblin General, Miron Shewdanker and Soon Kim fall to being tied for #108 to #109. The Flumphs, High Priestess of Freya, High Priestess of Sif, Kandro, Oracle of the Sunken Valley, Pompey and Silver fall from being tied for #114 to #115. 4e!Elan, CPPD Cop with Red Hair, Leeky Windstaff, Mechane Crewman with Eyepatch and Peg Leg, Sangwaan and Vampire Dwarf with Red Ponytail fall from being tied for #121 to #122. 4e!Haley Starshine, 4e!Roy Greenhilt, Chief Cop of CPPD, Durkon's Pony, High Priestess of Frigg, High Priestess of Hoder, Inkyrius, Shadowdancer, Spiky the Barbed Devil, Supreme Leader II, Vampire Dwarf with Brown Beard and Whisper fall from being tied from #127 to #128. 4e!Vaarsuvius, Amyth Brightstone, Belkar's Riding Dog, Elan's Horse, Eye of Fear and Flame, Firuk Blackore, Frost Giant with Axe, Tattoo and Hair, High Priest of Balder, High Priest of Freyr, High Priest of Mani, High Priest of Sunna, "Kaboom" Redaxe, Mechance Crewman with Five O'Clock Shadow, Ridiziak, Samantha's Dad, Sapphire Guardswoman with Bun and Vampire Dwarf with Gray Beard fall from being tied for #139 to #140. 4e!Belkar Bitterleaf, Dragon, Elan's Mother, Hieronymus Grubwiggler, High Priest of Loki, Lockpicking Thief, Logann's Mother, Rich Burlew, Shirra's Sons, Solt's Donkey, Tinna, Vaarsuvius's Horse, Vampire Dwarf with Blue Beard and Balding Head and Vampire Dwarf with Purple Dress fall from being tied for #156 to #157.

----------


## GuySmiley1970

Welcome Back, Emanick!

----------


## Emanick

> Welcome Back, Emanick!


Thank you, GuySmiley!  :Small Smile:  

*Updated through 1261*Demon Roaches, Greyview, Monster in the Darkness, Oona, Redcloak, Xykon
Is anyone able to make a smilie for Sunny, now that she has appeared often enough to merit one? 

Notable rank changes for #1261: 
The Monster in the Darkness and Tarquin are now tied for 15th place in terms of number of total story pages, having each appeared on 127 pages. In terms of online strips, the MitD also rises to a tie for 15th, but in this case with Sabine, not Tarquin. In terms of online strips, Hinjo now falls from being tied for 16th to 17th. 
In terms of online strips, the Demon Roaches rise to #21, passing O-Chul, whom they were previously (briefly) tied with. O-Chul falls to being #22, though he is still far ahead of them in number of story pages (#12 to their #22, to be specific). 
With this, her 23rd page appearance, Oona rises from being tied for #83 with Niu, CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, Roy's Archon, The Snarl and Windstriker to being tied for #75 with Cedrik, Haruna Sato, High Priestess of Odin, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez and *Wrecan*. Niu, CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, Roy's Archon, The Snarl and Windstriker fall to being in a five-way tie for #84. In terms of online strips, Oona is now tied for #62 with Cedrik, CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, Kraagor, Lee, Nero, Niu and Thirden, each of whom have appeared in 19 online strips, causing Bozzok, Roy's Archon, Sunny and Vampirized CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, each of whom have appeared in 18 online strips, to fall to being tied for #70. 
With this, his 18th page appearance, Greyview rises from being tied for #103 with Dorukan, Geoff, Shirra Copperbottom, Veldrina and Yukyuk to being tied for #101 with Boot-Wight and Hoskin. Dorukan, Geoff, Shirra Copperbottom, Veldrina and Yukyuk fall to being in a five-way tie for #104. In terms of online strips, Greyview is now tied for #80 with Boot-Wight, Geoff, Hoskin, Julio Scoundrél and Soul-Muncher, each of whom have appeared in 16 online strips, causing Odin, Phil Rodriguez, Windstriker and *Wrecan* to fall to being tied for #86.

----------


## LuisDantas

> Is anyone able to make a smilie for Sunny, now that she has appeared often enough to merit one?


Maybe one of these?

https://dantas.com/giantitp/sunny_1243_hd.png



https://dantas.com/giantitp/sunny_1243_full.png




https://dantas.com/giantitp/sunny_1257_tb.png



https://dantas.com/giantitp/sunny_1257_full.png

----------


## Yxylu

For 1261 *Certain Doom*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Demon Roach*
+1
1260, 20 Jun, 2022
+12
1,724
43

*Greyview*
+1
1222, 19 Dec, 2020
+10
200
178 (187)

*Kraagor's Tomb Monster*
+1
1040, 12 Sep, 2018
+0
0
1106

*Monster in the Darkness*
+1
1260, 20 Jun, 2022
+12
5,279
18

*Oona*
+1
1222, 19 Dec, 2020
+82
974
60 (67)

*Redcloak*
+1
1222, 19 Dec, 2020
+170
19,110
7

*Xykon*
+1
1260, 20 Jun, 2022
+9
15,428
8



-------------------------------------------------------------

I have been away, so apologies on the delay.

Things of note:

*Oona* jumps up 7 slots, putting her between *Ancient Black Dragon* (981) and *Lee* (967).

*Greyview* moves up 11 slots, below *Azure City Swordsmith* and *Gnome Armorer* (201), and ahead of *Theology Teacher* and *Unholy Master* (199).

I also added *Kraagor's Tomb Monster* as a tracked character group, including their first appearance in 1040. I'm not differentiating them yet. If they start doing different things and not just being dead, this can change.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1262 *Two Villages*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Greyview*
+1
1261, 5 Jul, 2022
+13
213
169 (178)

*Kraagor's Tomb Monster*
+1
1261, 5 Jul, 2022
+0
0
1106

*Oona*
+1
1261, 5 Jul, 2022
+295
1,269
52 (60)

*Redcloak*
+1
1261, 5 Jul, 2022
+128
19,238
7



-------------------------------------------------------------

Things of note:

*Oona* jumps up 8 slots, putting her between *Exarch of Hel* (1,281) and *Wrecan* (1,258). She also broke 1,000 words, only one of 59 characters to have done so.

*Greyview* moves up 9 slots, tied with *Eye of Fear and Flame*, below *Judy Morningstar* (214), and ahead of *Thrym* (212).

One more thing I failed to note two strips back was the Book 7 moved up to 8th place of total words with 24,906. Its now ahead of Start of Darkness (24,004) and breathing down the neck of Dungeon Crawlin Fools (25,263).

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1262*Greyview, Oona, Redcloak
Congratulations to Oona, who has just risen to the status of Supporting Character! 

With this, her 24th page appearance, Oona rises from being tied for #75 with Cedrik, Haruna Sato, High Priestess of Odin, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez and *Wrecan* to being tied for #72 with Kraagor, Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair. Cedrik, Haruna Sato, High Priestess of Odin, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez and *Wrecan* fall to being in an eight-way tie for #76. In terms on online strip appearances, Oona becomes the 62nd person to become a Supporting Character, and is now in a six-way tie for #57 with Empress of Blood, Hel, Loki, Mateo and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair, each of whom have also appeared in 20 online strips, causing Cedrik, CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, Kraagor, Lee, Nero, Niu and Thirden, each of whom has appeared in 19 online strips, to fall to being in a seven-way tie for #63. 
With this, his 19th page appearance, Greyview rises from being tied for #101 with Boot-Wight and Hoskin to being tied for #99 with Jenny and Sara Greenhilt. Boot-Wight and Hoskin fall to being in a tie for #102 with each other alone. In terms of online strip appearances, Greyview is now tied for #74 with Ganonron, High Priestess of Odin, Jephton the Unholy, Jones, Logann Brightstone and Yikyik, each of whom have appeared in 17 online strips, causing Boot-Wight, Geoff, Hoskin, Julio Scoundrél and Soul-Muncher to fall to being in a five-way tie for #81. 

It looks as though none of the dead monsters in this strip appeared in the last one, so for now, none of them will be counted. 




> Maybe one of these?
> 
> https://dantas.com/giantitp/sunny_1243_hd.png
> 
> 
> 
> https://dantas.com/giantitp/sunny_1243_full.png
> 
> 
> ...


As ever, the Index is eternally in your debt! Thank you!

----------


## Yxylu

For 1263 *Assorted Situational Uses*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Demon Roach*
+1
1261, 5 Jul, 2022
+23
1,747
43

*Greyview*
+1
1262, 18 Jul, 2020
+0
213
169

*Hobgoblin Jeweler*
+1
831, 25 Jan, 2012
+0
0
1106

*Monster in the Darkness*
+1
1261, 5 Jul, 2022
+43
5,322
18

*Oona*
+1
1262, 18 Jul, 2020
+0
1,269
52

*Redcloak*
+1
1262, 18 Jul, 2020
+205
19,443
7

*Xykon*
+1
1261, 5 Jul, 2022
+90
15,518
8



-------------------------------------------------------------

Not much movement in the ranking, but we see the Hobgoblin Jeweler for the first time in over ten years, plus he's actually alive in this appearance. He's in a 917-way tie for 1106th place in words, for what that's worth.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

For #1264, Also an Uncanny Resemblance: we have MitD, Oona, Xykon, Redcloak, Greyview, Demon Roaches (2), Background Monodrones (2), Monotone Monodrone (my nickname), unnamed mid-level Hierarch modron


Opinions on the identity of the big guy? I personally think its either Quinton or Hexton, based on the wings and the number of arms.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1264 *Also an Uncanny Resemblance*:

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Demon Roach*
+1
1263, 27 Jul, 2022
+33
1,780
43

*Greyview*
+1
1263, 27 Jul, 2022
+0
213
169

*Monodrone*
+1
First appearance
+24
24
556

*Monster in the Darkness*
+1
1263, 27 Jul, 2022
+41
5,363
18

*Oona*
+1
1263, 27 Jul, 2022
+19
1,288
51 (52)

*Quinton*
+1
First appearance
+33
33
488

*Redcloak*
+1
1263, 27 Jul, 2022
+145
19,588
7

*Xykon*
+1
1263, 27 Jul, 2022
+19
15,537
8



-------------------------------------------------------------

Oona moves up one space to 51st, and we have two new characters. I'm counting all the Monodrones as one entity until they distiguish themselves beyond one signing.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

For #1265, Non-Killer App: we have MitD (11 words), Oona (9 words), Xykon (17 words), Redcloak (214 words), Greyview (10 words), Demon Roaches (6 words, or 7 if you count % as separate, which it isnt in regular speedrunning lingo), Quinton (82 words), Agree/Crossbow/Red Monodrone (1 word), Decline/Blue Monodrone (0 words, 2nd appearance, Wizard Modron/Tridrone? (0 words), Armored Modron/Quadrone? (0 words)

Not quite sure what to call the new folks. Theyre not monodrones, but they dont look quite like other modrons either; contrast the winged quadrones in comics #68 and #646 and the normally tetrahedral shape of tridrones with the conic wizard and the grounded barbarian. Im chalking up those differences to artistic license, though.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1265 *Non-Killer App*:
1 Page, 11 Panels, 352 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Demon Roach*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+7
1,787
43

*Greyview*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+10
223
162 (169)

*Monodrone*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+1
25
544 (556)

*Monster in the Darkness*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+11
5,374
18

*Oona*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+9
1,297
51

*Quadrone*
+1
First Appearance
+0
0
1050

*Quinton*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+82
115
247 (488)

*Redcloak*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+214
19,802
7

*Tridrone*
+1
First Appearance
+0
0
1050

*Xykon*
+1
1264, 11 Aug, 2022
+17
15,554
8



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Greyview* jumps up seven spots, behind the *Summoned Planetar* (225) and ahead of *Tinna* (222).
One word moves the *Monodrone* collective up 12 ranks.
*Oona* is one word behind *Roy's Archon*.
*Quinton* leaps up 241 spaces, placing it between *Sandsedge Armorer* (116) and the *Watchtower Guards* (114)
We have two new characters that I'm identifying as a *Tridrone* and a *Quadrone*. Neither has spoken yet, so they are both in a 919-way tie for 1108th place.
Note that the word total at the top included the sound effect.  Just in case someone was checking my math.

I agree with all of the counts given by ByzantiumBhuka, although I am counting "%" as a separate word. Personal choice, I guess.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1263*Demon Roaches, Elder Hobgoblin, Greyview, Monster in the Darkness, Oona, Redcloak (as stone carving), Xykon (as stone carving)
*Updated through 1264*'Agree' Monodrone, Demon Roaches, 'Disagree' Monodrone, Greyview, Monster in the Darkness, Oona, Quinton, Redcloak, Xykon
*Updated through 1265*'Agree' Monodrone, Demon Roaches, 'Disagree' Monodrone, Greyview, Monster in the Darkness, Oona, Quinton, Redcloak, Xykon
Congratulations to Greyview on officially becoming a Supporting Character! And congratulations to the dearly departed Elder Hobgoblin on his (very) posthumous ascendance to the status of Minor Character. I'm sure his family would be proud. 

Xykon has now appeared in as many online strips as Nale, tying him for 10th place in that category. The Monster in the Darkness has now appeared in more online strips than Sabine, bringing him to 15th place and dropping her to 16th. 

Other notable changes: 
The Monster in the Darkness is now in 15th place outright in terms of number of total story pages, having appeared on 130 pages. Tarquin falls to 16th place, having only appeared on 127 pages.
The Demon Roaches are now in 21st place in total number of page appearances, at 109 pages, passing Sabine, who has only appeared on 107 pages. Sabine falls to 22nd place. 
With these, her 25th, 26th and 27th page appearances, Oona rises from being tied for #72 with Kraagor, Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair to being tied for #61 with Bozzok, Empress of Blood, Hel, Jirix, Laurin Shattersmith and Loki. Jones, Julia Greenhilt and Pangtok fall to being in a tie for #67 to being in a tie for #68. Mateo and Thirden fall from being in a tie for #70 to being in a tie for #71. Kraagor, Odin and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair fall from being in a four-way tie for #72 with Oona to being in a three-way tie with one another. 
In terms of online strips, Oona is now tied for #50 with Banjo, CotS Usher with Long Hair and Felix, each of whom have appeared in 23 online strips. This causes Jirix and Julia Greenhilt to fall into being in a tie for #54, at 22 online strips, Laurin Shattersmith and Therkla to fall into being in a tie for #56, at 21 online strips, and Empress of Blood, Hel, Loki, Mateo and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair to fall into being in a tie for #58 with Greyview, at 20 online strips. 
With this, his 20th, 21st and 22nd page appearances, Greyview rises from being tied for #99 with Jenny and Sara Greenhilt to being tied for #84 with Niu, CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, Roy's Archon, The Snarl and Windstriker. Ancient Black Dragon, Girard Draketooth and Sunny fall to being tied for #89 to being tied for #90. Daimyo Kubota, Ganonron, Hank, Jephton the Unholy, Logann Brightstone, Soul-Muncher and Vampirized CotS Usher with Sandy Hair fall from being tied for #92 to being tied for #93. Jenny and Sara Greenhilt fall from being tied for #99 to being tied for #100. 
In terms of online strips, as noted above, Greyview is now tied for #58 with Empress of Blood, Hel, Loki, Mateo and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair, each of whom have appeared in 20 online strips. This causes Cedrik, CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, Kraagor, Lee, Nero, Niu and Thirden to fall to being tied for #63 to being tied for #64. Bozzok, Roy's Archon, Sunny and Vampirized CotS Usher with Sandy Hair fall from a tie for #70 to a tie for #71. Ganonron, High Priestess of Odin, Jephton the Unholy, Jones, Logann Brightstone and Yikyik fall from being in a seven-way tie for #74 with Greyview to being in a six-way tie for #75 with one another alone. 

-----------

Once again, my apologies for falling behind! Hopefully I'll be able to keep up with this thread more regularly going forward as I continue to settle into my newish job (which happens to be with the IRS, so you can imagine why much of the energy I would normally be devoting to this thread might get channeled elsewhere instead). 

Do the names "'Agree' Monodrone" and "'Disagree' Monodrone" make sense for the two monodrones we see in #1264 and #1265? They seem like the most obvious distinguishing names to me, but they're obviously not proper "names."

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

I like the Agree/Disagree names, but I counted differently on the monodrones. #1264 has a green, blue, and purple, while #1265 has red and blue. So I think that for now, only the Disagree Monodrone would be worthy of listing?

----------


## Emanick

> I like the Agree/Disagree names, but I counted differently on the monodrones. #1264 has a green, blue, and purple, while #1265 has red and blue. So I think that for now, only the Disagree Monodrone would be worthy of listing?


I am pretty sure that the one on the far left in the bottom-left panel of #1264 only appears purple because of the weird lighting in the portal, and I assume it's the same one that appears red in #1265. That said, what does everyone else think?

----------


## PLD

Yxylu, your work is fascinating. 

Do you have a full excel document which you can share for perusal purposes?

----------


## Yxylu

> Yxylu, your work is fascinating. 
> 
> Do you have a full excel document which you can share for perusal purposes?


I think this will work; let me know if it doesn't, and I'll try something else.

https://1drv.ms/x/s!AmZYEKk-VqhVhRNY...fDLPn?e=V1X9XP

If it does, feel free to ignore the last two tabs in the workbook.  Those are for me playing around with formulas and stuff, and not intended for public consumption.

A couple other notes:

I dont intend to update this copy of it, so if you check back in a few months, it will likely still be the same (if its even still accessible).Im always open to suggestions for additional information to add.I am currently in the process of backfilling the appearances of Greenhilt Sword, Xykons Crown, Xykons Phylactery, and the Mechane.  My numbers for those are known inaccuracies at this time.My transcription fields have a big gap starting in War and XPs and continuing until the end of Dont Split the Party, then another gap in most of Blood Runs in the Family.  Its a tedious process; dont judge me.

----------


## Mike Havran

:Small Confused: 

Maybe I missed something, but I believe the main list is not updated for the appearances of characters from the GDGU stories _That's the Spirit_, _Scruff&Tumble_ and _Pier Pressure_. For example, Kazumi and Daigo have both 3 red appearances while in their story they appear on 16 pages. Characters that are from those stories exclusively, like Melisander or Daesuk, are not mentioned at all. 

Is there any reason for it?

----------


## Yxylu

For 1266 *Even Deal*:
2 Pages, 24 Panels, 633 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Demon Roach*
+1 +1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+28
1,795
42 (43)

*Monster in the Darkness*
+1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+4
5,378
18

*Quinton*
+1 +1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+140
255
149 (247)

*Redcloak*
+1 +1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+243
20,045
7

*Xykon*
+1 +1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+218
15,772
8



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Demon Roach* has caught up to *Gannji* in 42nd place.
*Quinton* jumps up 98 places, putting itself between *Jenny* (256) and *Zit Boy* (252).
*Redcloak* is now only one of seven characters with over 20,000 words. He also has 12.99 words per panel (17.58 if you only count the ones where he says anything), and 3.89% of all of the words spoken total.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

I I got the same count, except that the Demon Roaches have 28 rather than 8 words.

Im going to start adhering to this new constraint out of solidarity with Xykon. Even liches need comrades-in-lipograms.

Oh, and one final thing: in the grand scheme of OOTS, do more sentences end with words with an odd or even number of letters? Based on English statistics, I would think even would be more common, but theres a whole lot of variability. The first two comics are about equal, but it could vary greatly. This is a job best suited for someone with the entirety of the script in a text file and a command of the superpower that is regular expressions.

----------


## Yxylu

> I I got the same count, except that the Demon Roaches have 28 rather than 8 words.


What do you mean?  It says 28.  It always has, and was never a typo I made that I just corrected.




> Oh, and one final thing: in the grand scheme of OOTS, do more sentences end with words with an odd or even number of letters? Based on English statistics, I would think even would be more common, but theres a whole lot of variability. The first two comics are about equal, but it could vary greatly. This is a job best suited for someone with the entirety of the script in a text file and a command of the superpower that is regular expressions.


I may be able to run a formula on the transcription I have to-date, but it may take more brute force than I want to spend, so Ill get back to you.  This will not include most of book 3, all of book 4, and most of book 5 regardless.

(Edit)

So, I ran the formula with what I had, and it only looked at the last word for each character within a given panel, not by sentence. That is a bit beyond my ability and initiative.  What I found is this:

Even:  13,005 (53.11%)

Odd:  11,482 (46.89%)

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

> So, I ran the formula with what I had, and it only looked at the last word for each character within a given panel, not by sentence. That is a bit beyond my ability and initiative.  What I found is this:
> 
> Even:  13,005 (53.11%)
> 
> Odd:  11,482 (46.89%)


Interesting! Thats10 stdevs from the mean, I think? So certainly statistically significant. Sounds like Xykon made life a bit harder for himself. Thanks for computing this thing!

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1266*Demon-Roaches (+1), Monster in the Darkness, Quinton (+1), Redcloak (+1), Xykon (+1)
Xykon has finally passed Nale in the number of online strips he has appeared in! That officially makes him and Redcloak the non-Order characters who have appeared in the most strips, trailing only the OOTS themselves, Mr. Scruffy, and Blackwing. Xykon is thus now tenth in Number of Online Strips Appeared In, while Nale is now eleventh. 

Similarly, the Demon-Roaches have now appeared in as many online strips as Thog - 68 - tying them for 20th by that metric. Interestingly, this strip also marks the point where they officially _pass_ Thog in the number of actual story pages they have appeared in. Strip #1,266 brings them from 109 to 111 page appearances, bypassing Thog's 110. This ties them with Celia, who has also appeared on 111 story pages. Thus, the Demon-Roaches go from being #21 by this metric to being tied for #19 with Celia, while Thog falls from #20 to #21.  




> Maybe I missed something, but I believe the main list is not updated for the appearances of characters from the GDGU stories _That's the Spirit_, _Scruff&Tumble_ and _Pier Pressure_. For example, Kazumi and Daigo have both 3 red appearances while in their story they appear on 16 pages. Characters that are from those stories exclusively, like Melisander or Daesuk, are not mentioned at all. 
> 
> Is there any reason for it?


...No. No, this is not deliberate at all. And given that I specifically remember researching GDGU's appearances and making sure they were all integrated properly into the first few posts - this is one of the reasons why this iteration of the thread took so long to get rolling - I am mystified as to why these appearances don't seem to be properly accounted for. Because you're absolutely right; Daigo and Kasumi, at the very least, clearly do not have the right number of red appearances. 

This will take some time to research properly, but I am going to make it a priority this week to figure out exactly what went wrong and how it can be properly corrected. I have a few different documents to compare, so I can't say exactly how long it will take, but hopefully it will be fixed soon. Luckily, I own a copy of the print book, which, if nothing else, will make the process much less painful.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1267 *Dead Letters*:
1 Page, 10 Panels, 325 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Blackwing*
+1
1258, 25 May, 2022
+0
4,594
19

*Demon Roach*
+1
1266, 29 Aug, 2022
+22
1,795
42

*Greyview*
+1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+9
232
159 (162)

*Monster in the Darkness*
+1
1266, 29 Aug, 2022
+76
5,454
18

*Oona*
+1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+23
1,320
50 (51)

*Quadrone*
+1
1265, 18 Aug, 2022
+0
0
1108

*Quinton*
+1
1266, 29 Aug, 2022
+28
283
139 (149)

*Redcloak*
+1
1266, 29 Aug, 2022
+76
20,121
7

*Xykon*
+1
1266, 29 Aug, 2022
+91
15,863
8



-------------------------------------------------------------
*Oona* is now in the top 50, behind *Andromeda*.
*Quinton* is now right on the heels of *Female Dwarf Vampire* and *Team Peregrine Commander* (284).

I was curious, so I looked at all the sentences that anyone besides Xykon said, and it's basically equally split between even and odd letters. The others weren't specifically rubbing it in that they could use even letters.

----------


## Emanick

*Updated through 1267*Blackwing, Demon-Roaches, Greyview, Monster in the Darkness, Oona, Quinton, Redcloak, Xykon
This is the 69th online strip the Demon-Roaches have appeared in, which brings them past Thog and ties than with Miko. The Demon-Roaches and Miko are thus tied for 19th place by this metric, and Thog drops from being in a tie for 20th place to being in 21st place. 
This is the 24th online strip that Oona has appeared in, which brings her past Banjo, CotS Usher with Long Hair, and Felix, and ties her with Ho Thanh and Kwesi. Oona, Ho Thanh and Kwesi are thus tied for 48th place by this metric, and Banjo, CotS Usher with Long Hair, and Felix drop from being in a tie for 50th place with Oona to being in a tie for 51st place with one other alone. 
This is the 21st online strip that Greyview has appeared in, which brings him past the Empress of Blood, Hel, Loki, Mateo and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair, and ties him with Laurin Shattersmith and Therkla. Greyview, Laurin Shattersmith and Therkla are thus tied for 56th place by this metric, and the Empress of Blood, Hel, Loki, Mateo and Vampire Dwarf with Blue Curly Hair drop from being in a tie for 58th place with Greyview to being in a tie for 59th place with one another alone. 

In terms of the _total_ number of pages each character has appeared on: 
The Demon-Roaches pass Celia, having now appeared on 112 different pages. This brings them to being in 19th place outright, dropping Celia (111 pages) to 20th place. 
Oona has now appeared on 28 different pages. This brings her to being in a three-way tie for 59th place with Enor and Kwesi. Bozzok, the Empress of Blood, Hel, Jirix, Laurin Shattersmith and Loki (27 pages) drop to being in a joint 62nd place. 
Greyview has now appeared on 23 different pages. This brings him to being in a nine-way tie for 76th place with Cedrik, Haruna Sato, the High Priestess of Odin, Lee, Lirian, Nero, Phil Rodriguez, and *Wrecan*. Niu, CotS Usher with Sandy Hair, Roy's Archon, The Snarl and Windstriker (22 pages) drop to being in a joint 85th place. 

-----------

Regarding _Good Deeds Goes Unpunished_, I think I have identified the source of the error: when I first created this thread, I took martianmister's numbers and updated them to reflect all the strips and bonus content that had been released since #1170. _Good Deeds Gone Unpunished_ predates #1170, so I simply assumed that the thread was updated to reflect its content. Apparently that is not the case. 

Luckily, Gift Jeraff (and I) produced pretty good rundowns of the GDGU appearances at the time, so it shouldn't be terribly difficult to backtrack to the most recent strip that predated _How the Paladin Got His Scar_ and check all those characters' appearances from then onwards. Relatively speaking, of course.

----------


## Yxylu

> Luckily, Gift Jeraff (and I) produced pretty good rundowns of the GDGU appearances at the time, so it shouldn't be terribly difficult to backtrack to the most recent strip that predated _How the Paladin Got His Scar_ and check all those characters' appearances from then onwards. Relatively speaking, of course.


If youd like a hand, I can give the numbers that I have for the characters in question.  Another set of eyes as an error check.

----------


## Emanick

> If youd like a hand, I can give the numbers that I have for the characters in question.  Another set of eyes as an error check.


That would be extremely helpful, thank you! That should massively reduce the chance of any mistakes being made. 

Do you know off the top of your head (or notes) which characters need to be checked, or do you need me to let you know?

----------


## Yxylu

> That would be extremely helpful, thank you! That should massively reduce the chance of any mistakes being made. 
> 
> Do you know off the top of your head (or notes) which characters need to be checked, or do you need me to let you know?


Is it basically anyone who appears in the three other stories plus the bonus page of HtPGHS?  If so, I can run with that.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1268 *No Skill Point*:
1 Page, 6 Panels, 225 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Belkar Bitterleaf*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+13
34,735
4

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+5
23,119
6

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+46
40,778
2

*Lien*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+28
4,341
20 (21)

*Minrah Shaleshoe*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+2
3,509
25

*Mr. Scruffy*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+0
124
237

*O-Chul*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+37
10,286
10

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+82
65,986
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+0
2,715
29

*Vaarsuvius*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+12
28,770
5



-------------------------------------------------------------
Return to the heroes! And, based on my guess, the beginning of Round 5.

*Lien* moves up one spot, putting her in the top 20. She displaces *Thor* (4,331), and is behind *Blackwing* (4,594)

No other real movement. Everyone in the top 10 is pretty stable, so we won't see any changes there unless there's a serious focus on one of them (like Utterly Dwarfed pulled *Durkon* ahead of *Redcloak*).

----------


## Chronos

And now we're going to go back through _every_ scene of Serini's lair, to try to figure out what stools were where.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

Mimic proposal time!

Take a look at the stool next to the bed in panel 3 of #1225. Note that its at the far left side of the bed. This will change.
It next appears in panel 1 (as well as the last panel) of #1250. The stool has now shifted slightly to the right by now, and right as Serini says Everybody stay back or else!! An entirely reasonable reaction for a mimic trying to follow its masters commands.
On the next comic, the stool should be visible, at least slightly but it isnt. Hiding is an entirely reasonable reaction for a low-level mimic whose epic-level master was just eaten by a shark. The stool does not appear in any following comic, until (possibly) the current one.
Note that the stool is slightly taller in 1225 than the dwarf-stool is. This makes sense if the stool is a mimic; Serini most likely coaxed it out of hiding off-panel and asked it to be dwarf-sized.
We have no direct evidence for this, but I think the inconsistencies in position are too great to be attributed solely to artist error. There should then be three regular plus one extra-page appearances for Stool Mimic 1 by my count.

Any other pieces of misplaced furniture? If not, then Im betting on Stool Mimic 2 being either Serinis cloak, the chest below the dartboard, the dartboard, or just in the cupboard. Well probably get further hints as this scene progresses and we get better views of the area.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1269 *Stuck in a Meeting*:
1 Page, 13 Panels, 268 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Belkar Bitterleaf*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+42
34,777
4

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+18
23,137
6

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+17
40,795
2

*Lien*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+6
4,347
20

*Minrah Shaleshoe*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+0
3,509
25

*O-Chul*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+16
10,302
10

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+49
66,035
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+119
2,834
28 (29)

*Stool Mimic*
+1
First Appearance
+1
1
1050

*Vaarsuvius*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+0
28,770
5



-------------------------------------------------------------
*Roy* breaks 66,000 words.  That's a lot.

*Serini* moves up ahead of *Qarr* (2,815), putting her behind *Sabine* (3,203)




> Mimic proposal time!
> We have no direct evidence for this, but I think the inconsistencies in position are too great to be attributed solely to artist error. There should then be three regular plus one extra-page appearances for Stool Mimic 1 by my count.


I'm going to disagree here, and say that the *Stool Mimic*s make their first appearance here. The furniture in the comics you identify looks like a nightstand more than a stool, and the coloration is a little different. The nightstand is more of a warm tan, while the stools are a darker, more gray color. I think the mimics have been off-camera or behind the table until this comic. As always, I could be wrong.

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

> I'm going to disagree here, and say that the *Stool Mimic*s make their first appearance here. The furniture in the comics you identify looks like a nightstand more than a stool, and the coloration is a little different. The nightstand is more of a warm tan, while the stools are a darker, more gray color. I think the mimics have been off-camera or behind the table until this comic. As always, I could be wrong.


In that case, where do you think the nightstand went over the course of 1251-1260?

----------


## Chronos

1270:  Banjo, Durkon Thundershield (in flashback), Elan (and in flashback), Haley Starshine (in flashback), Serini Toormuck (in flashback), Sunny.

Plus Pitcher's Mound Mimic and Bat Mimic, but I don't think we've seen them before.

And also confirmation that Sunny was the beholder seen in comic 32, and thus the "character seen only once before who will become a significant ally".

----------


## ByzantiumBhuka

1271: Minrah, Stool Mimic, Durkon, Belkar, Haley, Roy, Elan, Serini, Sunny, Mr. Scruffy, Lien, O-Chul.

Also, more possible support for my nightstand-mimic theory: Note that panel 1 has a sad mimic for whom (as of right now) there is no demand as a seat, and a smooth bed.. Also note that in panel 7, the bed has rumpled covers, even though nobody is seen rumpling or has reason to rumple said covers. The best reason I can think of for this strange occurrence is that the mimic hid beneath these covers, rumpling them in the process. ("Rumpling" is a fun word.) This, if true, would provide evidence for the idea that our mimic lives or hides in the general area of the bed-- all the more reason for it to have been that nightstand.

----------


## b_jonas

> 1271: [] in panel 7, the bed has rumpled covers, even though nobody is seen rumpling or has reason to rumple said covers.


I disagree.  Serini is lifting the covers because she's about to lie down.  She just said in the 4th and 5th panel that she wants to take a break, and in the 7th panel she says that Sunny will help out with the cooking because she won't be there to help because she'll be sleeping.  There may be mimics around the house, but that duvet doesn't prove it.

Update: Also don't forget to count some inanimate characters. #1252 (5th panel), #1256 (1st), #1258 (1st), #1259 (9th) have Lutey. #1252 (5th), #1253, #1254, #1255, #1256, #1257, #1258, #1259, #1268 (1sth), #1271 have the Greenhilt sword (but #1269 doesn't as far as I can se).

----------


## Squire Doodad

Seconded that Serini is just ruffling the sheets herself.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1270 *Batter's Eye*:
1 Page, 10 Panels, 228 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Armand Vestinghole*
+1
1203, 25 May, 2020
+0
0
1109

*Banjo*
+1
949, 17 Apr, 2014
+0
0
1109

*Bat Mimic*
+1
First Appearance
+1
1
1049

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+0
23,137
6

*Elan*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+90
36,092
3

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+0
40,795
2

*Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+0
0
1109

*Mimi*
+1
1243, 7 Sep, 2021
+0
0
1109

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+23
2,857
28

*Sunny*
+1
1259, 8 Jun, 2022
+112
616
79 (98)



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Sunny* was the only one who changed in ranking, but it was a doozy.  The 112 new words, plus the correction for adding what was previously called *Beholder* (in comic 32, the Board Game Rule Book, and one of the cards), caused a jump up to 79th place, between the *Narrator* from the first book (618) and *Ho Thanh* (612).

This is the first time *Elan*'s coat has been off, so the first appearance of *Armand Vestinghole*, since May of 2020, and *Banjo*'s first appearance since "healing" *Felix* way back in 2014 (over eight years!).

I'm thinking that the pitcher's mound is *Mimi*, but the bat is a previously unknown mimic.

This is the fourth panel with a "*CRAACK*" sound, but the first with two exclamation marks. This is also the first "*boop*."

----------


## Yxylu

For 1271 *Make or Break*:
1 Page, 11 Panels, 364 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Armand Vestinghole*
+1
1270, 12 Nov, 2022
+0
0
1109

*Belkar Bitterleaf*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+56
34,833
4

*Durkon Thundershield*
+1
1270, 12 Nov, 2022
+10
23,147
6

*Elan*
+1
1270, 12 Nov, 2022
+62
36,154
3

*Haley Starshine*
+1
1270, 12 Nov, 2022
+21
40,816
2

*Lien*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+37
4384
20

*Lutey the Lute-tastical Lute*
+1
1270, 12 Nov, 2022
+0
0
1109

*Minrah Shaleshoe*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+22
3,531
25

*Mr. Scruffy*
+1
1268, 19 Sep, 2022
+0
124
237

*O-Chul*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+14
10,316
10

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+61
66,096
1

*Serini Toormuck*
+1
1270, 12 Nov, 2022
+49
2,906
28

*Stool Minic*
+1
1269, 1 Oct, 2022
+0
0
1109

*Sunny*
+1
1270, 12 Nov, 2022
+32
648
77 (79)



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Sunny* moves up two spaces, passing the *Cliffport Police Chief* (641), but not quite up to *Lirian* (672). Not much else of note.

----------


## Yxylu

For 1272 *Relative Progress*:
1 Page, 11 Panels, 249 Words

*Character*
*Count*
*Last Appearance*
*Words*
*Total Words*
*Rank*

*Bloodfeast the Extreme-inator*
+1
1242, 18 Aug, 2021
+3
124
821 (903)

*Illusionary Julia Greenhilt*
+1
1196, 23 Mar, 2020
+50
629
79 (83)

*Roy Greenhilt*
+1
1271, 25 Nov, 2022
+196
66,292
1



-------------------------------------------------------------

*Bloodfeast* increases his total words by 60%! Impressive! He's in a 27-way tie for 821st place.

*Illusionary Julia* is between the *Narrator* (618) and the *Cliffport Police Chief* (641).

*Roy* is still in first place (ahead of *Haley* by over 25,000 words). That won't change anytime soon.

----------

